# Firmware updates



## base86

Hi All,

Because of the update requests on other threads hereby the real tested situations, all the shared info I will put into my first post.

First of all there are 2 different updates available, one for module 5F (MIB) and one for module 17 (VC)
Furthermore it depends on which hardware version your unit is:

8S0920790 MY2015
HW:H11 SW:X139
HW:H16 SW:X158
HW:H17 SW:X158
HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
HW:H25 SW:X177
HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
HW:H31 SW:0203
HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224

8S0920790A MY2016
HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
HW:H37 SW:0268

8S0920790B MY2017
HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
HW:H40 SW:0296

8S0920790C MY2018
HW:H42 SW:0325

8S0920790D MY2019
HW:H45 SW:0359

8S0920790E MY2020
?

Updates for 5F

Version to start with :
MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015)
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4204 MU-Software 1169 (MY2018)

Direct update available to latest version:
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU

Known versions for module 17 (VC)
0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
0218 ( 8S0 906 961 E)
0221
0264 (8S0 906 961 B)
0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
0290 (8S0 906 961 AD)
0296 (8S0 906 961 AE) Download: https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT

If the upgrade fails due to error: "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column.

I've tried to upgrade my unit 17 from 0221 --> 0264, the update will load but will give N/A for all the options, so can't be installed.

Please share all the info you have tried so we can keep this thread up to date 

side note, the reason for wanted to upgrade to at least version 290 is that then the Audi Smartphone Interface (ASI) will be available within the VC. In previous versions the system can be activated (see other thread) but will not show up within VC.


----------



## captainhero17

People asked and this man delivers!
Nice one superstar! 

Now we need people to share their download files for all the updates ranging from earliest to latest.
(As already established, you cant skip an update. So we need the complete set).

Nice initiative base86!

P.s- maybe as people come forward with their update files. You can download them and then upload them (edit them in to your 1st post of this thread)? So its all there on 1st page. You dont have to, you already did enough.


----------



## Jacopo79

Nice tread!!!! Another information that maybe can be useful. If you have (like me) an old version of unit17 (that finished in "790" without a letter "A" or "B") probably you can't update the software....
Different thing for 5f. In this case you can update at the last version available. I have done the update for activate the smartphone interface. All works good but without the famous icon....


----------



## Jacopo79

This Is using obd Eleven...
Look at the version of unit17...


----------



## Jacopo79

base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Because of the update requests on other threads hereby the real tested situations, all the shared info I will put into my first post.
> 
> First of all there are 2 different updates available, one for module 5F (MIB) and one for module 17 (VC)
> 
> Updates for 5F
> 
> Version to start with :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339
> 
> Known versions for module 17 (VC)
> 0215
> 0218
> 0221
> 0264
> 0265
> 0290
> 0296
> 
> I've tried to upgrade my unit 17 from 0221 --> 0264, the update will load but will give N/A for all the options, so can't be installed.
> 
> Please share all the info you have tried so we can keep this thread up to date
> 
> side note, the reason for wanted to upgrade to at least version 296 is that then the Audi Smartphone Interface (ASI) will be available within the VC. In previous versions the system can be activated (see other thread) but will not show up within VC.


Look at my screenshot of OBD Eleven, maybe we Need the version n. "284" ???


----------



## Tebor123

Good work base86,

I've got the part numbers for some of the updates.

MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 (4M0906961BR)

Known versions for module 17 (VC)
0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
0218
0221
0264 (8S0 906 961 B for MY2016, 8S0 906 961 E for MY 2015)
0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
0290
0295 (8S0 906 961 AD)
0296 (8S0 906 961 AE)

Hope that helps. I'll upload what I have later this evening


----------



## DPG

Wonder if mine can be updated.


----------



## nci45

DPG said:


> Wonder if mine can be updated.


The MMI(5f) is no Problem to Update. I had a even older firmware version 0117 (MHI2_ER_AUG_S0316).

I can report VC Unit from MY15, finished without a Letter has the HW-Version H32 and SW-Version 022, couldn't be updated to 0296. OBD11 reports the newest version might be 0284. The other firmware updates I could test because I don't have them.

In the Carplay thread 2015Nano reported that he was able to update his unit with sw 0221 to 0290 but MY17.


----------



## Jacopo79

So we Need 0284 version....but then?? Will we have icon of smartphone interface??


----------



## kevin#34

here is mine, as I said, 2018 model and with interface straight from factory


----------



## captainhero17

nci45 said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if mine can be updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MMI(5f) is no Problem to Update. I had a even older firmware version 0117 (MHI2_ER_AUG_S0316).
> 
> I can report VC Unit from MY15, finished without a Letter has the HW-Version H32 and SW-Version 022, couldn't be updated to 0296. OBD11 reports the newest version might be 0284. The other firmware updates I could test because I don't have them.
> 
> In the Carplay thread 2015Nano reported that he was able to update his unit with sw 0221 to 0290 but MY17.
Click to expand...

Yeah you, me and Jacopo then. So our is old hardware and Unit17.
Which means for us someone needs to upload the 0284 update here. I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## base86

captainhero17 said:


> People asked and this man delivers!
> Nice one superstar!
> 
> Now we need people to share their download files for all the updates ranging from earliest to latest.
> (As already established, you cant skip an update. So we need the complete set).
> 
> Nice initiative base86!
> 
> P.s- maybe as people come forward with their update files. You can download them and then upload them (edit them in to your 1st post of this thread)? So its all there on 1st page. You dont have to, you already did enough.


Thanks! please feel free to ask for changes in the first post.
Will create a up/download link when I have the time for the firmware files.


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> Nice tread!!!! Another information that maybe can be useful. If you have (like me) an old version of unit17 (that finished in "790" without a letter "A" or "B") probably you can't update the software....
> Different thing for 5f. In this case you can update at the last version available. I have done the update for activate the smartphone interface. All works good but without the famous icon....


Thank you! I've added the information about the HW version for unit 17.
Im stuck with the "no letter" hardware as well.


----------



## base86

Tebor123 said:


> Good work base86,
> 
> I've got the part numbers for some of the updates.
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 (4M0906961BR)
> 
> Known versions for module 17 (VC)
> 0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
> 0218
> 0221
> 0264 (8S0 906 961 B for MY2016, 8S0 906 961 E for MY 2015)
> 0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
> 0290
> 0295 (8S0 906 961 AD)
> 0296 (8S0 906 961 AE)
> 
> Hope that helps. I'll upload what I have later this evening


Wow, thanks! I've added them to the original post. 
Especially the 0264, tried the B one yesterday on my MY2015 model and didn't work. Now I now why  
Have to look for the E version i guess.


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> This Is using obd Eleven...
> Look at the version of unit17...


Hmm interesting, can anyone confirm that 284 exists? 
Look at the first post, there is a 264 version available for MY2015 models, which I assume is the unit 17 without a letter VC.


----------



## qenq

there are the following versions of VC:

8S0920790
8S0920790A
8S0920790B
8S0920790C
8S0920790D

see the pictures, there are sw/hw versions 
maybe somebody else will find something on ebay etc.


----------



## qenq

Unit 5F - factory sw ver. you can find here:


----------



## Tebor123

This has already been shared by qenq but I thought another upload wouldn't hurt.

This is 8S0 906 961 AE - Unit 17 VC 0296

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eTLyDHEV9_IQ8CXNgQV3kiFYpx0TuXqy/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Jacopo79

NICE JOB GUYS!!!!
Now I write to obdeleven to know if the version 0284 really exists....


----------



## LeighK

Tebor123 said:


> This has already been shared by qenq but I thought another upload wouldn't hurt.
> 
> This is 8S0 906 961 AE - Unit 17 VC 0296
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eTLyDHEV9_IQ8CXNgQV3kiFYpx0TuXqy/view?usp=sharing


There was an issue with that upload site and qeng added this one that was reported by someone else as working.
https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT

I used the MMI update found here https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU

I updated my 2017 TT MMI to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 , MU 1339 and tried that VC but.the update button was greyed out,
It was also reported that I might not be able to go straight to 296 but that going from 265 to 296 should work.
So I'm hoping someone has a copy of 265 that I can then try this.


----------



## Tebor123

The one I've uploaded works ok. The previous one qenq uploaded had an encrypted metainfo file.

Thank you for the MMI update link!!


----------



## base86

Have added the download links in post 1


----------



## Jacopo79

Obd eleven's team answer to me....


----------



## nci45

I have searched all available Virtual Cockpits on ebay. Here is the list with SW and HW version. This should be the firmware delivered from factory.
It seem like VC with an older hardware version than H30 are preproduction units.
Every MY has it's own index at the end of the part number, but I it has to be confirmed.

8S0920790 MY2015
HW:H11 SW:X139 
HW:H16 SW:X158 
HW:H17 SW:X158 
HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
HW:H25 SW:X177 
HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
HW:H31 SW:0203
HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224

8S0920790A MY2016
HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
HW:H37 SW:0268

8S0920790B MY2017
HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
HW:H40 SW:0296

8S0920790C MY2018
HW:H42 SW:0325

8S0920790D MY2019
HW:H45 SW:0359

8S0920790E MY2020
?

So far as I know from moda (MY2016) 0265 can be updated to 0296. With newer B units the same is possible (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10153134-9999.pdf).
Maybe it is possible with an intermediate step to update first the 0265 and then the 0296 for the older MY2015.


----------



## Gerald57

Hi

I've update from :

MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0530 (main unit 0139)

To :

MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (main unit 1339)

Don't know if this information can be usefuel for this post.

(2015 MK3 TTS)


----------



## Tebor123

Hi Gerald57,

Have you noticed any significant changes to the MMI since the update?


----------



## scott65742

Gerald57 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've update from :
> 
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0530 (main unit 0139)
> 
> To :
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (main unit 1339)
> 
> Don't know if this information can be usefuel for this post.
> 
> (2015 MK3 TTS)


Was this through the dealer or do you have a link?


----------



## Tebor123

You can get the MMI update here:

https://mega.nz/file/fWRX1AAK#_xBo2BlDZjUcg-HpEyypMF0mdJ0NAtXcwOL4RmtOQPU


----------



## Gerald57

Tebor123 said:


> Hi Gerald57,
> 
> Have you noticed any significant changes to the MMI since the update?


Yes some change, some menu.

In fact, I have done the update, and after someone add me the Carplay and activated me the GPS + maps update


----------



## captainhero17

Jacopo79 said:


> Obd eleven's team answer to me....


And they call me crazy for saying that Obdeleven support is shajt!

They cling to their "in app help catalogue" like crazy.
They dont seem to realize how little info those in app help articles are.


----------



## nci45

I've found some more VC updates with the part numbers 0211 (8S0 906 961)
0266 or 0267 (8S0 906 961 L)
0268 (8S0 906 961 S)
0295 (8S0 906 961 AD) not 0290, but has to be confirmed. Or the MIB_VC_TNR_SVM_TPI.xlsx is wrong.
Maybe there is no SD update card for 0290. But then how https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1947021&start=22 updated his VC?
With ETKA I didn't found any possible part number.

Could you edit the minimum VC firmware version to 0290, because Carplay and AA are available since MY2017.


----------



## Jacopo79

nci45 said:


> I have searched all available Virtual Cockpits on ebay. Here is the list with SW and HW version. This should be the firmware delivered from factory.
> It seem like VC with an older hardware version than H30 are preproduction units.
> Every MY has it's own index at the end of the part number, but I it has to be confirmed.
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790E MY2020
> ?
> 
> So far as I know from moda (MY2016) 0265 can be updated to 0296. With newer B units the same is possible (https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10153134-9999.pdf).
> Maybe it is possible with an intermediate step to update first the 0265 and then the 0296 for the older MY2015.


I want to understand [smiley=book2.gif] I have H30.... obdeleven told to me to update at "284"....Is correct to search that version?


----------



## nci45

Jacopo79 said:


> want to understand [smiley=book2.gif] I have H30.... obdeleven told to me to update at "284"....Is correct to search that version?


Maybe yes, but we still don't know where we get this Version. Because we don't know the part number for the update medium.


----------



## captainhero17

nci45 said:
 

> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> want to understand [smiley=book2.gif] I have H30.... obdeleven told to me to update at "284"....Is correct to search that version?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe yes, but we still don't know where we get this Version. Because we don't know the part number for the update medium.
Click to expand...

Or if there are some required updates between them. I doubt that you can flash from 221 to 284 in one go.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Folks,

What is the preferred method to upgrade the MMI firmware? I assume you can perform via USB and System Maintenance option in menu without having to enter the engineering menu?

Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Jacopo79

captainhero17 said:


> nci45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> want to understand [smiley=book2.gif] I have H30.... obdeleven told to me to update at "284"....Is correct to search that version?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe yes, but we still don't know where we get this Version. Because we don't know the part number for the update medium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or if there are some required updates between them. I doubt that you can flash from 221 to 284 in one go.
Click to expand...

Hey Captain! Are you in my same situation?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## captainhero17

Jacopo79 said:


> Hey Captain! Are you in my same situation?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yes, you and me ans nci45 same problem. I have all the things you have except that I have H32 and not H30 (as you shown me via obdeleven)

I have January 2015 TT (prob one of the oldest on the forum).

So we need to dig up sources to see for those updates 284 (and if we need any in between)


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Captain! Are you in my same situation?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you and me ans nci45 same problem. I have all the things you have except that I have H32 and not H30 (as you shown me via obdeleven)
Click to expand...

And me too, I have H31...


----------



## Tebor123

gAgNiCk said:


> Folks,
> 
> What is the preferred method to upgrade the MMI firmware? I assume you can perform via USB and System Maintenance option in menu without having to enter the engineering menu?
> 
> Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


The easiest method is to use the System Maintenance option as you describe. The Engineering Menu gives you more feedback when things don't work as expected. There's also other functions for more advanced users.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Tebor123 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> What is the preferred method to upgrade the MMI firmware? I assume you can perform via USB and System Maintenance option in menu without having to enter the engineering menu?
> 
> Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest method is to use the System Maintenance option as you describe. The Engineering Menu gives you more feedback when things don't work as expected. There's also other functions for more advanced users.
Click to expand...

I assume any 5F user preferences or mods are just overwritten? Thanks


----------



## Jacopo79

gAgNiCk said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Captain! Are you in my same situation?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you and me ans nci45 same problem. I have all the things you have except that I have H32 and not H30 (as you shown me via obdeleven)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And me too, I have H31...
Click to expand...

I win...I have a real MILF!!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## gAgNiCk

Tebor123 said:


> The easiest method is to use the System Maintenance option as you describe. The Engineering Menu gives you more feedback when things don't work as expected. There's also other functions for more advanced users.


I had to use the engineering menu as the update files weren't recognised in the MMI System Maintenance Update menu, otherwise all good...


----------



## nci45

Isn't the MMI system maintance option only for map updates and MMI unit updates which are classified as for customers. All other updates should be started in the red engineering menu.


----------



## nci45

captainhero17 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Captain! Are you in my same situation?? [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you and me ans nci45 same problem. I have all the things you have except that I have H32 and not H30 (as you shown me via obdeleven)
> 
> I have January 2015 TT (prob one of the oldest on the forum).
> 
> So we need to dig up sources to see for those updates 284 (and if we need any in between)
Click to expand...

Same here, I have a Januar 2015 TT, too. I hope we get shared some VC versions to test. I try to get one of the sd cards, but here in germany their shouldn't be sold to privat customers and my audi car dealer won't update till the car has any software problems.


----------



## captainhero17

nci45 said:


> Same here, I have a Januar 2015 TT, too. I hope we get shared some VC versions to test. I try to get one of the sd cards, but here in germany their shouldn't be sold to privat customers and my audi car dealer won't update till the car has any software problems.


Yeah me too. I contacted Audi Stuttgart and Audi Zurich.
Both told me they dont sell them nor they update anything unless there is a problem. (Not even for $$)
Which is horseshit. If I want to do something to my out of warranty car. I fail to see how you in Audi has any business meddling in it.


----------



## gAgNiCk

nci45 said:


> Isn't the MMI system maintance option only for map updates and MMI unit updates which are classified as for customers. All other updates should be started in the red engineering menu.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> nci45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I have a Januar 2015 TT, too. I hope we get shared some VC versions to test. I try to get one of the sd cards, but here in germany their shouldn't be sold to privat customers and my audi car dealer won't update till the car has any software problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah me too. I contacted Audi Stuttgart and Audi Zurich.
> Both told me they dont sell them nor they update anything unless there is a problem. (Not even for $$)
> Which is horseshit. If I want to do something to my out of warranty car. I fail to see how you in Audi has any business meddling in it.
Click to expand...

This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...


----------



## qenq

you can always buy online:

https://shop.autopartsveghel.nl/catalog ... dification


----------



## kevin#34

same here in Italy :?



gAgNiCk said:


> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...


----------



## LeighK

kevin#34 said:


> same here in Italy :?
> 
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...
Click to expand...

My 2017 TT is in for an MOT today and the recall, I have asked then to look into activating the smart phone interface and asked they look at this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zubeho ... m0051472-9.

Failing that I asked then to look at the VC firmware , told them that it needs to get up to 0290 or 0295 for car play to be activated and that they might need to go to 0265 first and then to 0295.

Lets see what happens.

Still hoping someone here has a copy of 0265?


----------



## gAgNiCk

LeighK said:


> Still hoping someone here has a copy of 0265?


A few others have mentioned 0284 may be on the upgrade path, is that a red herring?


----------



## nci45

I've got the 0265 (8S0906961K) VC update https://www.szybkiplik.pl/48JjqhBWiT and 0264 (8S0906961B) https://www.szybkiplik.pl/Mej4a8S9cv. But I haven't tested it yet.

I've got from my source even the 8S0906961E but it looks like it is the 0215 update? :?


----------



## Jacopo79

All of us with "790" without final letter could try to update with this? Or could be dangerous for the unit? (May Be brick)...


----------



## nci45

Jacopo79 said:


> All of us with "790" without final letter could try to update with this? Or could be dangerous for the unit? (May Be brick)...


The 0264 (B) can't be applied to our units. It's only for MY2016. If the update is not desired for your unit, it won't except it to start.


----------



## nci45

It only bricks if you interrupt the update process. So check everytime the voltage of your car if it's high enough or better connect your car to a battery charger.


----------



## Jacopo79

nci45 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of us with "790" without final letter could try to update with this? Or could be dangerous for the unit? (May Be brick)...
> 
> 
> 
> The 0264 (B) can't be applied to our units. It's only for MY2016. If the update is not desired for your unit, it won't except it to start.
Click to expand...

What unit do you have mate?


----------



## nci45

Jacopo79 said:


> What unit do you have mate?


I have a MY2015 TT with VC "790" without final letter, current SW: 0221 and HW:H32. I can try the updates tommorow on my own car, because I'm not at home to test.


----------



## base86

nci45 said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What unit do you have mate?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MY2015 TT with VC "790" without final letter, current SW: 0221 and HW:H32. I can try the updates tommorow on my own car, because I'm not at home to test.
Click to expand...

Exactly in the same situation as you, just tried both 264 and 265
264: Every update is N/A
265: Error, Metatextinf2.txt is invalid


----------



## base86

Gerald57 said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gerald57,
> 
> Have you noticed any significant changes to the MMI since the update?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some change, some menu.
> 
> In fact, I have done the update, and after someone add me the Carplay and activated me the GPS + maps update
Click to expand...

What VC firmware are you running? From the looks of the MiB firmware upgrade you have a 2015/2016 TT? 
Do you have the ASI icon on the VC?


----------



## base86

nci45 said:


> I've found some more VC updates with the part numbers 0211 (8S0 906 961)
> 0266 or 0267 (8S0 906 961 L)
> 0268 (8S0 906 961 S)
> 0295 (8S0 906 961 AD) not 0290, but has to be confirmed. Or the MIB_VC_TNR_SVM_TPI.xlsx is wrong.
> Maybe there is no SD update card for 0290. But then how https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1947021&start=22 updated his VC?
> With ETKA I didn't found any possible part number.
> 
> Could you edit the minimum VC firmware version to 0290, because Carplay and AA are available since MY2017.


Done, changed it in the first post. He claims to come from 221 (same version as me) and upgraded to 290. Does anyone know if and so which intermediate updates were installed?


----------



## Jacopo79

I am in your identical situation. Hardware H30, (8S0920790) Software version 0221, but 0284 version "reccomended" by OBD Eleven...Which version reccomended to you?? Have you Obdeleven??


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> I am in your identical situation. Hardware H30, (8S0920790) Software version 0221, but 0284 version "reccomended" by OBD Eleven...Which version reccomended to you?? Have you Obdeleven??


No only VCDS. Not quit sure though if 0284 really exists. I think an upgrade to 264 or 265 sounds a bit more logic. But 264 isn't accepted in the car. Says N/A


----------



## base86

I have send 2015Nano a private message asking him how he upgraded from 221 to 290/296 and with which VC cluster


----------



## Jacopo79

Very well! Let's update us about this!

Thanx you!

Jacopo


----------



## Tebor123

> I've got from my source even the 8S0906961E but it looks like it is the 0215 update? :?


Are you able to share the 8S0906961E archive? Thanks


----------



## nci45

Tebor123 said:


> I've got from my source even the 8S0906961E but it looks like it is the 0215 update? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to share the 8S0906961E archive? Thanks
Click to expand...

Here it is https://www.szybkiplik.pl/84Gk7ryNr2


----------



## Tebor123

nci45 said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got from my source even the 8S0906961E but it looks like it is the 0215 update? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to share the 8S0906961E archive? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is https://www.szybkiplik.pl/84Gk7ryNr2
Click to expand...

You're a star! Thank you.


----------



## gAgNiCk

nci45 said:


> Here it is https://www.szybkiplik.pl/84Gk7ryNr2


Looks like version 0218 rather than 0215.


----------



## Gerald57

base86 said:


> What VC firmware are you running? From the looks of the MiB firmware upgrade you have a 2015/2016 TT?
> Do you have the ASI icon on the VC?


No ASI icon on my VC, and have a 08/2015 TTS. My 17 Unit is 8S0 920 790, is it possible a 0215 VC Firmware ? don't remember where to find it :?


----------



## base86

Gerald57 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What VC firmware are you running? From the looks of the MiB firmware upgrade you have a 2015/2016 TT?
> Do you have the ASI icon on the VC?
> 
> 
> 
> No ASI icon on my VC, and have a 08/2015 TTS. My 17 Unit is 8S0 920 790, is it possible a 0215 VC Firmware ? don't remember where to find it :?
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I thought that you upgraded and after that you had the ASI icon.
Mine is from 04/2015 with software 221, so I think yours will be too or maybe a bit higher.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Gerald57 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What VC firmware are you running? From the looks of the MiB firmware upgrade you have a 2015/2016 TT?
> Do you have the ASI icon on the VC?
> 
> 
> 
> No ASI icon on my VC, and have a 08/2015 TTS. My 17 Unit is 8S0 920 790, is it possible a 0215 VC Firmware ? don't remember where to find it :?
Click to expand...

You need VCDS, OBDEleven or similar...


----------



## Gerald57

Is it right ?


----------



## nci45

Gerald57 said:


> Is it right ?


Yes, you have 0215. You could update to 0218 but there you won't get anything new and the ASI integration still don't work.
At the moment we haven't found a possible upgrade path to 0296. Maybe the 0284 or 0290 will work but at the time we don't have the part number for the SD update medium.


----------



## Jacopo79

But this type of updates can be buy on sd card as I read in the other post of the smartphone interface missed?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Jacopo79 said:


> But this type of updates can be buy on sd card as I read in the other post of the smartphone interface missed?


If we can figure out the part number, I'm going to get in touch with an Audi registered indie to see if they can help. You have the latest MMI version and the ASI installed? Do you get anything displayed in the VC? Is it just the icon that is missing for navigation to the AA screen? Are you working around this by using the steering wheel voice command button?


----------



## Jacopo79

gAgNiCk said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But this type of updates can be buy on sd card as I read in the other post of the smartphone interface missed?
> 
> 
> 
> If we can figure out the part number, I'm going to get in touch with an Audi registered indie to see if they can help. You have the latest MMI version and the ASI installed? Do you get anything displayed in the VC? Is it just the icon that is missing for navigation to the AA screen? Are you working around this by using the steering wheel voice command button?
Click to expand...

Yes mate! I have last version of MMI and activated ASI. Everything works well, except for the icon. And yes I use the voice command button...the only method I suppose....


----------



## captainhero17

If someone has the VC update files that will work for Unit17 with "no letter designations" ending in 790. Please upload them. That would be super cool of you


----------



## 21tesla

I have version 265 on my 2016 TT (North America). Does anyone know if there is an upgrade path for my car ?


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla said:


> I have version 265 on my 2016 TT (North America). Does anyone know if there is an upgrade path for my car ?


You can upgrade to version 296. 296 will be smartphone ready.


----------



## 21tesla

Mokorx said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have version 265 on my 2016 TT (North America). Does anyone know if there is an upgrade path for my car ?
> 
> 
> 
> You can upgrade to version 296. 296 will be smartphone ready.
Click to expand...

I have CarPlay working on my 2016 TT. I just don't have that selection for it in the MMI. Otherwise it works.

Here is the current configuration for my car:

5F Multimedia
System description: MU-H-LNS-US 
Software number: 8S0035025J 
Software version: 1389
Hardware number: 8S0035025 
Hardware version: 043
Serial number: A263D0GB002808
ODX name: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS
ODX version: 001115
Long coding: 013304020000000011220002041A00002F0000A0007000047E

17 Dashboard
System description: FBenRDW 
Software number: 8S0920790A 
Software version: 0265
Hardware number: 8S0920790A 
Hardware version: H35
ODX name: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X
ODX version: 001020
Long coding: 082F0041298900080220ECC09800801000000000


----------



## macaddict111

Hey everyone!

First thanks for starting this thread, I had no idea we could get these updates online.

My 2017 TTS car before:
5F: 8S0 035 025 B, Software 0695
17: 8S0 920 890 B, H39, Software 0290

I was able to update VC to 0296 just fine. I initially got a "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142", and after some searching, *you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column. Very important.* Would you consider adding that step to the first post?

Good news is, the update fixed one of the most annoying things about the car. After a certain iOS update, I couldn't change audio tracks with the wheel anymore. I could do next/previous track, and could see the list, but if I clicked on a different song nothing would happen. I'd been having to do the Miximum workaround, and now I no longer need it! So very glad I did the update.

I also want to do the MIB 5F update, I hope it will fix the "The external device has a power supply problem and is not supported" error when I plug my iPhone in sometimes. But when I try I get this error:







Looks like this update image might only be for Europe? Does anybody know if there's a US image available?

Thanks again so much!!!


----------



## 21tesla

I have a fully functioning 2016 TT with the latest unit 5F and unit 17 software for the smartphone interface. The coding service who I paid made mistakes along the way and * I am grateful to this forum* and others for pointing me in the right direction to undo their screw ups.

From what I have observed of the process now, one must upgrade software, install an exploit and then create the file to allow features to be enabled. In my internet explorations, I have seen bits and pieces of all the software and procedures. I think it is just a matter of time before it's all in one place.


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> I have a fully functioning 2016 TT with the latest unit 5F and unit 17 software for the smartphone interface. The coding service who I paid made mistakes along the way


Out of curiosity, which versions of 5F and 17 firmware do you have? The file you refer to are VCDS adaptations?


----------



## 21tesla

I have watched the process to install audi smartphone being done to my north american 2016 TT. It required two software upgrades for full functionality. I did my updates from the engineering menu (go to vehicle settings and then press the back and menu buttons together). I didn't observe any changes in responsiveness or any significant feature changes (except a warning that I shouldn't leave my phone in the car)

My software upgrades
5F (version 0414 to version 1389, file is for North America)
https://mega.nz/file/OXZERYRI#4nUonsIFq ... kFaFHaiIl4

17 (version 265 to version 296, file is universal)
https://mega.nz/file/zfZR1C5T#k9h2lVoYs ... tfzEtC5zQs

The first software upgrade (5F) was done and then an a connection was made to the car to create credentials to enable smartphone (an .fec container file). The process is probably analogous to step 7 in this reddit post and requires a connection to the car via a DLink DUB E-100 USB-ethernet adaptor. The SD card was used as an intermediate to get and place that file, at least it appeared to me. I kept the before and after versions of that .fec file from the process as they were on the SD card.

http://www.reddit.com/r/VWMK7/comments/ ... cp_bypass/

One the credentials are established, in my case, there is no smartphone entry is available in the MMI menu, although the phone is detected and works, it is just a bit clunky.

I had to use Obdeleven to make an adaptation change "confirmation of software installation". Take the value and XOR with C9D2 and put that new value back. It won't look like it was done when you write it, but it will take. Other adaptations done are below.

5F adaptations
confirmation of software installation -> change the value by XOR with c9d2
vehicle configuration / Google_GAL- > on
vehicle configuration / Apple_DIO -> on
vehicle configuration / MirrorLink -> on
vehicle configuration / Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi -> activated

5F long coding
Byte_19_usb -> usb_ipod (you might try "full" as well, but usb_ipod works for me)

The Unit 17 upgrade as I will call it, gives full functionality. It's a bit exciting to watch, ensure the key fob is close to its spot so the installation proceeds. The VC screen turns into a grey grid and the dashlights all flash.


----------



## captainhero17

21Tesla
How long did it take for you to update your MMI firmware?

Did you have to hook the car to external power? Or its something that you can do while on battery alone?


----------



## macaddict111

It takes about 30 minutes. Yeah always want to have a charger connect during updates. There's only really one way to screw up an update and brick stuff and that's have a low battery voltage.


----------



## captainhero17

macaddict111 said:


> It takes about 30 minutes. Yeah always want to have a charger connect during updates. There's only really one way to screw up an update and brick stuff and that's have a low battery voltage.


Mac,
Can I run the update while my engine is on? (I dont have the charger. So maybe I can keep the battery alive with petrol?  )


----------



## Tebor123

21tesla said:


> I have watched the process to install audi smartphone being done to my north american 2016 TT. It required two software upgrades for full functionality. I did my updates from the engineering menu (go to vehicle settings and then press the back and menu buttons together). I didn't observe any changes in responsiveness or any significant feature changes (except a warning that I shouldn't leave my phone in the car)
> 
> My software upgrades
> 5F (version 0414 to version 1389, file is for North America)
> https://mega.nz/file/OXZERYRI#4nUonsIFq ... kFaFHaiIl4
> 
> 17 (version 265 to version 290, file is universal)
> https://mega.nz/file/zfZR1C5T#k9h2lVoYs ... tfzEtC5zQs
> 
> The first software upgrade (5F) was done and then an a connection was made to the car to create credentials to enable smartphone (an .fec container file). The process is probably analogous to step 7 in this reddit post and requires a connection to the car via a DLink DUB E-100 USB-ethernet adaptor. The SD card was used as an intermediate to get and place that file, at least it appeared to me. I kept the before and after versions of that .fec file from the process as they were on the SD card.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/VWMK7/comments/ ... cp_bypass/
> 
> One the credentials are established, in my case, there is no smartphone entry is available in the MMI menu, although the phone is detected and works, it is just a bit clunky.
> 
> I had to use Obdeleven to make an adaptation change "confirmation of software installation". Take the value and XOR with C9D2 and put that new value back. It won't look like it was done when you write it, but it will take. Other adaptations done are below.
> 
> 5F adaptations
> confirmation of software installation -> change the value by XOR with c9d2
> vehicle configuration / Google_GAL- > on
> vehicle configuration / Apple_DIO -> on
> vehicle configuration / MirrorLink -> on
> vehicle configuration / Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi -> activated
> 
> 5F long coding
> Byte_19_usb -> usb_ipod (you might try "full" as well, but usb_ipod works for me)
> 
> The Unit 17 upgrade as I will call it, gives full functionality. It's a bit exciting to watch, ensure the key fob is close to its spot so the installation proceeds. The VC screen turns into a grey grid and the dashlights all flash.


Thanks for the very detailed write-up. I'm trying tobetter understand the software install process used on our cars. Could you upload the contents of the SD card you mentioned?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes about 30 minutes. Yeah always want to have a charger connect during updates. There's only really one way to screw up an update and brick stuff and that's have a low battery voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac,
> Can I run the update while my engine is on? (I dont have the charger. So maybe I can keep the battery alive with petrol?  )
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> I have watched the process to install audi smartphone being done to my north american 2016 TT. It required two software upgrades for full functionality. I did my updates from the engineering menu (go to vehicle settings and then press the back and menu buttons together). I didn't observe any changes in responsiveness or any significant feature changes (except a warning that I shouldn't leave my phone in the car)


Thanks for the comprehensive info [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Mokorx

21Tesla

17 (version 265 to version 290, file is universal)
https://mega.nz/file/zfZR1C5T#k9h2lVoYs ... tfzEtC5zQs

I look at the metainfo. it is version 296 not 290.

Cheers

#############################################################################
#
# This is the description file for the Software Update
#
#############################################################################

[common]
*release = "C1_AU334_0296_0790_prod"*
vendor = "Robert Bosch GmbH"
variant = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant2 = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant3 = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant4 = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant5 = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant6 = "*-*-*-*-*"
variant7 = "*-*-*-*-*"
region = "Europe"
skipSaveTrainName = "true"
skipCheckVariant = "true"
skipCheckRegion = "true"
MetafileChecksum = "356e6195d69a638d0a16fcc0958efb1cf11a4c15"

[FPK]
VendorInfo = "Robert Bosch GmbH"
DeviceDescription = "FPK"
*DeviceRelease = "0296"*


----------



## 21tesla

Mokorx said:


> version 296


yes, you are correct. A typo on my part. I corrected my original post.

Incidentally, I just discovered that my car has something in common with a 2019-2020 TT-RS... the carplay screen randomly goes blank and I have to toggle the parking button to get it back.


----------



## captainhero17

21tesla said:


> 5F (version 0414 to version 1389, file is for North America)
> https://mega.nz/file/OXZERYRI#4nUonsIFq ... kFaFHaiIl4


Can someone confirm if this will work on Europe verison of the car?

I didnt know that MMI updates are region locked?


----------



## 21tesla

captainhero17 said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5F (version 0414 to version 1389, file is for North America)
> https://mega.nz/file/OXZERYRI#4nUonsIFq ... kFaFHaiIl4
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm if this will work on Europe verison of the car?
> 
> I didnt know that MMI updates are region locked?
Click to expand...

yes, there is a different file for europe.


----------



## captainhero17

21tesla said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5F (version 0414 to version 1389, file is for North America)
> https://mega.nz/file/OXZERYRI#4nUonsIFq ... kFaFHaiIl4
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm if this will work on Europe verison of the car?
> 
> I didnt know that MMI updates are region locked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, there is a different file for europe.
Click to expand...

Ah....shame. I was hoping to be able to update this myself. (since the dealership wont do it).

*Anyone else has any newer MMI update for regular TT EUROPE?*


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> *Anyone else has any newer MMI update for regular TT EUROPE?*


It's linked in the first post.


----------



## Ruudfood

For the novices in here (like me), how does one find the software, firmware and hardware versions? Can that only be done with ODB11 or VCDS?


----------



## Mokorx

Ruudfood said:


> For the novices in here (like me), how does one find the software, firmware and hardware versions? Can that only be done with ODB11 or VCDS?


In OBD eleven if you go to garage and control unit 17 under info. will be the details that you requested.


----------



## Jacopo79

Mokorx said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the novices in here (like me), how does one find the software, firmware and hardware versions? Can that only be done with ODB11 or VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> In OBD eleven if you go to garage and control unit 17 under info. will be the details that you requested.
Click to expand...

Like this....


----------



## Ruudfood

Jacopo79 said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the novices in here (like me), how does one find the software, firmware and hardware versions? Can that only be done with ODB11 or VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> In OBD eleven if you go to garage and control unit 17 under info. will be the details that you requested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like this....
Click to expand...




Mokorx said:


> Ruudfood said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the novices in here (like me), how does one find the software, firmware and hardware versions? Can that only be done with ODB11 or VCDS?
> 
> 
> 
> In OBD eleven if you go to garage and control unit 17 under info. will be the details that you requested.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I don't have ODB11. I have a 2015 TTS (MY14 I suspect) so I'm missing some basic stuff like the Drive Select mode being displayed, for example. I know I'm unlikely to be able to get that with a SW upgrade but it would be interesting to know the highest version I could update to.


----------



## captainhero17

Ruudfood said:


> Thank you. I don't have ODB11. I have a 2015 TTS (MY14 I suspect) so I'm missing some basic stuff like the Drive Select mode being displayed, for example. I know I'm unlikely to be able to get that with a SW upgrade but it would be interesting to know the highest version I could update to.


Some of us have the same problem. Our cars are 2015MY and the VC update is not as straightforward as newer MY. Your Unit17 ends with 790(no letters) and is most likely 211 or 205 or 208sw

We are thinking of opening a separate thread so we can try to gather all of the updates required along the path to 290 version


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> Done, changed it in the first post. He claims to come from 221 (same version as me) and upgraded to 290. Does anyone know if and so which intermediate updates were installed?


Did 2015Nano reply to you how he managed to update his MY2015 221 to 290?

You said you PM'd him.


----------



## jam3sc

I'm following this keenly as I'd like to try get CarPlay working in my MY15 TT.

The car went in to Newcastle Audi for a Sat Nav maps update last September and they ended up having it for a week or so, as they had problems getting it to work.

When I got it back the software version had gone from software version 0139 to 1396 - does that mean I'm better placed to get CarPlay working on 1396, or do you think I still need another software update?

Thanks


----------



## gAgNiCk

jam3sc said:


> When I got it back the software version had gone from software version 0139 to 1396 - does that mean I'm better placed to get CarPlay working on 1396, or do you think I still need another software update?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need the ASI exploit and probably a VC module 17 update. The MMI version should be fine.


----------



## captainhero17

jam3sc said:


> I'm following this keenly as I'd like to try get CarPlay working in my MY15 TT.
> 
> The car went in to Newcastle Audi for a Sat Nav maps update last September and they ended up having it for a week or so, as they had problems getting it to work.
> 
> When I got it back the software version had gone from software version 0139 to 1396 - does that mean I'm better placed to get CarPlay working on 1396, or do you think I still need another software update?
> 
> Thanks


SO you most likely would have the same issue as some of us. Your VC hardware is probably Gen 1 (ending in 790 with no letters). You most likely need to update your VC firmware aswell before you can even think about any new features.

Problem is that for us with old hardware (ending in 790) have problems gathering the VC update files in order to update our VC.


----------



## Ruudfood

captainhero17 said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm following this keenly as I'd like to try get CarPlay working in my MY15 TT.
> 
> The car went in to Newcastle Audi for a Sat Nav maps update last September and they ended up having it for a week or so, as they had problems getting it to work.
> 
> When I got it back the software version had gone from software version 0139 to 1396 - does that mean I'm better placed to get CarPlay working on 1396, or do you think I still need another software update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> SO you most likely would have the same issue as some of us. Your VC hardware is probably Gen 1 (ending in 790 with no letters). You most likely need to update your VC firmware aswell before you can even think about any new features.
> 
> Problem is that for us with old hardware (ending in 790) have problems gathering the VC update files in order to update our VC.
Click to expand...

Would an update to the VC also be a firmware update if the appropriate files were available?


----------



## captainhero17

MMI (5f) and VC (module 17) are separate updates.

MMI update, to my knowledge, can skip from one version to another (from 0139 to 1250..for example). With out the need for in between updates.

VC on the other hand does.

What's the problem?
Our VC are old gen H30-H32 and going from 211 firmware version to 290 is not one step but possibly few mid updates in-between.

Problem is that we need specific update files that can be accepted by our VC hardware (ending with just 790).

Issue is that no one here has them. Because others haven newer MY models. (Rich snob bastards   )

So we have to dig around for our files.

P.s- I know that this forum is also inhabited by some older generation who cant understand jokes....
My rich bastards comment was a joke.


----------



## base86

captainhero17 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Done, changed it in the first post. He claims to come from 221 (same version as me) and upgraded to 290. Does anyone know if and so which intermediate updates were installed?
> 
> 
> 
> Did 2015Nano reply to you how he managed to update his MY2015 221 to 290?
> 
> You said you PM'd him.
Click to expand...

Nope, not yet


----------



## base86

Added the comment of the error given when you don't place the keyfob near the steering column.


----------



## jam3sc

captainhero17 said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm following this keenly as I'd like to try get CarPlay working in my MY15 TT.
> 
> The car went in to Newcastle Audi for a Sat Nav maps update last September and they ended up having it for a week or so, as they had problems getting it to work.
> 
> When I got it back the software version had gone from software version 0139 to 1396 - does that mean I'm better placed to get CarPlay working on 1396, or do you think I still need another software update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> SO you most likely would have the same issue as some of us. Your VC hardware is probably Gen 1 (ending in 790 with no letters). You most likely need to update your VC firmware aswell before you can even think about any new features.
> 
> Problem is that for us with old hardware (ending in 790) have problems gathering the VC update files in order to update our VC.
Click to expand...

Ah right, thanks for clarifying. Is there anyway to see the VC firmware via the VC itself? I don't have OBD11 or similar at the moment.

I've noticed a few retrofitters in the U.K are now offering the CarPlay activation for MY15 TTs. I guess they must have a big bank of software and firmware they can use for the upgrade process.


----------



## captainhero17

jam3sc said:


> Ah right, thanks for clarifying. Is there anyway to see the VC firmware via the VC itself? I don't have OBD11 or similar at the moment.
> 
> I've noticed a few retrofitters in the U.K are now offering the CarPlay activation for MY15 TTs. I guess they must have a big *bank of software and firmware they can use for the upgrade process.*


Well maybe, they have. I mean logic would dictate it. But I wouldnt be surprised if they dont. I would ring them up if I were you. Wont do no harm.

Im going to hit Audi to ask about the fuel tank recall and then try to sneak the VC and MMI update in there :lol:


----------



## base86

captainhero17 said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, thanks for clarifying. Is there anyway to see the VC firmware via the VC itself? I don't have OBD11 or similar at the moment.
> 
> I've noticed a few retrofitters in the U.K are now offering the CarPlay activation for MY15 TTs. I guess they must have a big *bank of software and firmware they can use for the upgrade process.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe, they have. I mean logic would dictate it. But I wouldnt be surprised if they dont. I would ring them up if I were you. Wont do no harm.
> 
> Im going to hit Audi to ask about the fuel tank recall and then try to sneak the VC and MMI update in there :lol:
Click to expand...

MMI update you can do by yourself, firmware is posted within the first post.
VC software would be nice though! My dealer didn't want to do it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah right, thanks for clarifying. Is there anyway to see the VC firmware via the VC itself? I don't have OBD11 or similar at the moment.
> 
> I've noticed a few retrofitters in the U.K are now offering the CarPlay activation for MY15 TTs. I guess they must have a big *bank of software and firmware they can use for the upgrade process.*
> 
> 
> 
> Well maybe, they have. I mean logic would dictate it. But I wouldnt be surprised if they dont. I would ring them up if I were you. Wont do no harm.
> 
> Im going to hit Audi to ask about the fuel tank recall and then try to sneak the VC and MMI update in there :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MMI update you can do by yourself, firmware is posted within the first post.
> VC software would be nice though! My dealer didn't want to do it [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Base I just PM'd you. 
Here is the message:

"I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
1. the 20BX recall
2. VC & MMI update

So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.

I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."

Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.


----------



## base86

captainhero17 said:


> Base I just PM'd you.
> Here is the message:
> 
> "I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
> 1. the 20BX recall
> 2. VC & MMI update
> 
> So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.
> 
> I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."
> 
> Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.


Woow! That would be great! You are running 218 now right?
Unfortunately I already had the recall for the exhaust plate, that is 20BX right?


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> Woow! That would be great! You are running 218 now right?
> Unfortunately I already had the recall for the exhaust plate, that is 20BX right?


Im 221 VC. Idk if I would call it exhaust plate recall.

Its fuel tank shielding that prevents fire in case of head on collision when some components are known to rupture the fuel tank (in quattro models because their configuration under the chassis is different and more crowded).
https://vw-audi.oemdtc.com/818/safety-r ... 19-audi-tt

IDK if and how can you buy VC updates to be honest. 

P.s- Audi rly needs to get their shit together. The difference in service & customer treatment is stageringly different from deal to dealer (let alone country to country).

Bozos here are terrible when it comes to service and customer treatment. But when I told them "lied" that I got a direct letter from Ingolstadt about "emergency recall" they had to do something. I guess fear works too. :lol:


----------



## Gerald57

captainhero17 said:


> Here is the message:
> 
> "I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
> 1. the 20BX recall
> 2. VC & MMI update
> 
> So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.
> 
> I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."
> 
> Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.


Did you know what's the VC & MMI update are ? Do you think if i let Audi doing it on my car this can broke my Carplay / GPS activation ?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

I've not been offered a single update since I purchased the car 5 years ago. Incidentally, my digital clock was out by about 8 hours this morning but then when I started the car later in the morning the time was correct again. Anything to worry about?


----------



## nci45

Gerald57 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the message:
> 
> "I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
> 1. the 20BX recall
> 2. VC & MMI update
> 
> So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.
> 
> I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."
> 
> Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know what's the VC & MMI update are ? Do you think if i let Audi doing it on my car this can broke my Carplay / GPS activation ?
Click to expand...

Audi fixes a security issue. I've read there is a security issue with the MMI WLAN module, but I don't know? It is only a little Patch for the MMI, even the the MU-Version don't change. It patches only some Files in the firmware. But I don't know which specific data will be modified with it.
This Patch will be applied for all MMI versions in all Audi and all other VAG cars. You can identify the Patch from your MMI Version: MHI2_ER_AUG##_S... instead of P or K. The Update will be applied with a SD card, it's partnumber is unknown to me.

My TT got the update bevor I updated my MMI to the newest version. If the AndroidCar/Apple Carplay hack by some random asian dude still will work, IDK? Could be that hack has to applied again. That's why I'm trying to apply the hack myself, because after each MMI update you have to apply the unlock hack again.

So we should check if the security patch can be applied to the newest MMI version too. If yes, we maybe should apply it or live with the security issue.


----------



## captainhero17

Gerald57 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the message:
> 
> "I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
> 1. the 20BX recall
> 2. VC & MMI update
> 
> So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.
> 
> I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."
> 
> Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know what's the VC & MMI update are ? Do you think if i let Audi doing it on my car this can broke my Carplay / GPS activation ?
Click to expand...

If its activated by an indy. I wouldnt go. They can detect unofficial retrofits and they wil delete it.
I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## nci45

captainhero17 said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the message:
> 
> "I called Audi today and asked about the 20BX recall (the fuel tank reinforcement). They told me that I have 2 outstanding factory actions.
> 1. the 20BX recall
> 2. VC & MMI update
> 
> So by some miracle and magic they themselves decided to do this.
> 
> I suggest you all try the same. The only way to coax them in to updating is to disguise it as a recall job."
> 
> Sooo you know.... if you didnt do the 20BX recall maybe they will be willing to do it while the car is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know what's the VC & MMI update are ? Do you think if i let Audi doing it on my car this can broke my Carplay / GPS activation ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If its activated by an indy. I wouldnt go. They can detect unofficial retrofits and they wil delete it.
> I wouldnt risk it.
Click to expand...

The MIBRoot file has the same checksume as the unpatched, but to be on the safe side the original FecContainer should be used for the update. Then Audi can't see the modification. :wink: Other question is still will be the MIBRoot file be modified or not... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## thegingerone

gAgNiCk said:


> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...


I drive to Portadown for this reason. If you ask to speak with the techs they are normally quite accomodating. Everyone I go in for a routine service everything gets updated to the latest official version. I've never asked about getting an extra one bumped up but I will do next time I'm in. For info I have a 2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265. I have been getting ready to change the car since I couldn't get Android Auto... This may change my mind.


----------



## base86

thegingerone said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> I drive to Portadown for this reason. If you ask to speak with the techs they are normally quite accomodating. Everyone I go in for a routine service everything gets updated to the latest official version. I've never asked about getting an extra one bumped up but I will do next time I'm in. For info I have a 2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265. I have been getting ready to change the car since I couldn't get Android Auto... This may change my mind.
Click to expand...

Which month is your TTS? Good info to know when they have changed from 8S0920790 to 8S0920790
Till now we or I am unable to upgrade our software from 22X to 26X. Maby if someone has a good 265 file we can try it, but 264 doesn't work.


----------



## gAgNiCk

thegingerone said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> I drive to Portadown for this reason. If you ask to speak with the techs they are normally quite accomodating. Everyone I go in for a routine service everything gets updated to the latest official version. I've never asked about getting an extra one bumped up but I will do next time I'm in. For info I have a 2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265. I have been getting ready to change the car since I couldn't get Android Auto... This may change my mind.
Click to expand...

Interesting to know, anytime I've asked to speak to the techs in Belfast it always turns into a rigmarole as if this is an unusual request. I have a credit note with the Belfast site, not sure if this is transferable to Portadown. I have about £500 of servicing to be done in November, I'll see if they've any objections to me going there.

On a separate note, did you end up getting a hybrid turbo fitted after your tuning issue? How did that all end up for you?


----------



## thegingerone

gAgNiCk said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> I drive to Portadown for this reason. If you ask to speak with the techs they are normally quite accomodating. Everyone I go in for a routine service everything gets updated to the latest official version. I've never asked about getting an extra one bumped up but I will do next time I'm in. For info I have a 2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265. I have been getting ready to change the car since I couldn't get Android Auto... This may change my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting to know, anytime I've asked to speak to the techs in Belfast it always turns into a rigmarole as if this is an unusual request. I have a credit note with the Belfast site, not sure if this is transferable to Portadown. I have about £500 of servicing to be done in November, I'll see if they've any objections to me going there.
> 
> On a separate note, did you end up getting a hybrid turbo fitted after your tuning issue? How did that all end up for you?
Click to expand...

It's all Agnew group and Belfast book the service for both sites so shouldn't be an issue. I find Portadown much more approachable and willing to engage about things. I had an IS38 turbo fitted and hasn't missed a beat. Currently 'shieling' so had planned to sell the car as normally I do 100 miles a day and really want to have a Spotify option in my car. If this works I might hang on to it and go full stage 3


----------



## base86

Oke, I've just ordered a fresh copy of the 0265 firmware with the dealer because the one on the internet seems to be broken.

My plan is to upgrade from 221 directly to 265, hope it will work :? 
I can pick it up tomorrow morning so will let you know!


----------



## thegingerone

base86 said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my experience at Audi Belfast UK, I was told that SW upgrades were not for sale and that modules are only updated if there is a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> I drive to Portadown for this reason. If you ask to speak with the techs they are normally quite accomodating. Everyone I go in for a routine service everything gets updated to the latest official version. I've never asked about getting an extra one bumped up but I will do next time I'm in. For info I have a 2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265. I have been getting ready to change the car since I couldn't get Android Auto... This may change my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which month is your TTS? Good info to know when they have changed from 8S0920790 to 8S0920790
> Till now we or I am unable to upgrade our software from 22X to 26X. Maby if someone has a good 265 file we can try it, but 264 doesn't work.
Click to expand...

It's was registered in October '15 so I'm guessing June/July time? Don't know how to tell exactly.


----------



## AWDRobert

Sorry for being slightly offtopic but bear with me as I want to understand what am I looking at.

My TT fr is 10.2014. (VIN:TRUZZZFV8Fnnnnnn). It means that within a year after figuring out how to set Carplay on 2015 models there may be a solution to upgrade my FV. . My car, bought used in Feb 2018 has about 25000km on the clock, I only drove it about 1000km and since more than 2 years is in a garage because I took an assignment abroad.
However: about a year ago I went into the Apple ecosystem and trying to imagine if I can use my iPhone in the car when I return.
If my iPhone connects via Bluetooth and while the phone still in my pocket I ask Siri to play Abacab or Yazoo (I am 50 8)) it should go trough the car speakers right?
It works with my desktop bluetooth speaker.
About Waze I am not so sure. I have not used it but the question is if I can hear the voice prompts in the car speaker?


----------



## gAgNiCk

AWDRobert said:


> If my iPhone connects via Bluetooth and while the phone still in my pocket...


...you'll need to connect using USB.


----------



## kevin#34

really? on my 2018 TTS, it works trough buetooth also


----------



## gAgNiCk

kevin#34 said:


> really? on my 2018 TTS, it works trough buetooth also


I think wireless support is device specific and rather limited for Android Auto

[just noticed the op is an Apple guy  ]


----------



## base86

Ok so just picked up a fresh 265 VC update from the dealer, no metatext error but all N/A messages.
So you can't upgrade from 221 --> 264 or 265 both will give you an N/A.

A- the VC without letter A,B,C,D... can't be upgraded past 22X
B- You first need to go to a 23X 24X 25X firmware upgrade before 26X can be done.

The only person on the Forum that has done this doesn't reply to my PM


----------



## kevin#34

He meant to play music from the smartphone, Android auto/carplay require a cable connection, this is clear



gAgNiCk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? on my 2018 TTS, it works trough buetooth also
> 
> 
> 
> I think wireless support is device specific and rather limited for Android Auto
> 
> [just noticed the op is an Apple guy  ]
Click to expand...


----------



## Weepiggy

Can I ask if any Belfast guys have VCDS or OBDEleven pro? Looking to get my nav activated remotely and thought I would ask before having to buy. 
Thanks.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Weepiggy said:


> Can I ask if any Belfast guys have VCDS or OBDEleven pro? Looking to get my nav activated remotely and thought I would ask before having to buy.
> Thanks.


I have a Chinese VCDS cable, cost less than £20 from AliExpress, I don't think you can activate navigation capability through VCDS alone...


----------



## LeighK

Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9

After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.

Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.


----------



## thegingerone

Weepiggy said:


> Can I ask if any Belfast guys have VCDS or OBDEleven pro? Looking to get my nav activated remotely and thought I would ask before having to buy.
> Thanks.


I have ODB11 Pro but I'm Ballymena based


----------



## rafamonteiroo

LeighK said:


> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.


I'm from Brazil and I activated remotely with this guy.

I already had the VCDS china, I had to buy the Dlink dub100 ... all right

https://www.facebook.com/vagretrofitter/


----------



## Rookie975

LeighK said:


> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.


I'd also recommend Nomie at https://www.facebook.com/vagretrofitter/. I had Appleplay remotely installed and activated by him yesterday; it works brilliantly. He's a very friendly and knowledgeable chap and his fees are significantly cheaper than others I've seen (Hazzydayz want £594 for a pre 2017 and £450 for a post 2017!).

For a remote install you need access to a laptop with ethernet, an ethernet and a VCDS cable. You'll then need to get a D-Link Dub E-100 adaptor - these are available at Amazon for £24.48. The update and activation was really easy, you have a few easy to follow instructions from Nomie then he does the rest!


----------



## Ruudfood

Rookie975 said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend Nomie at https://www.facebook.com/vagretrofitter/. I had Appleplay remotely installed and activated by him yesterday; it works brilliantly. He's a very friendly and knowledgeable chap and his fees are significantly cheaper than others I've seen (Hazzydayz want £594 for a pre 2017 and £450 for a post 2017!).
> 
> For a remote install you need access to a laptop with ethernet, an ethernet and a VCDS cable. You'll then need to get a D-Link Dub E-100 adaptor - these are available at Amazon for £24.48. The update and activation was really easy, you have a few easy to follow instructions from Nomie then he does the rest!
Click to expand...

So how much did he charge?


----------



## jam3sc

I've been quoted £180 for a TT with 1396 MU Software.

Seems a bit expensive to me. VW Retrofit quoted me £100 and said it takes an hour in their workshop - anybody used them?

Cheers,


----------



## 237tonybates

Is the £100 for the CarPlay and software update at vw retrofit

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 21tesla

My car was upgraded to CarPlay with no problem - my 2016TT software was 0414 and 265 for the two units, now at 1386 and 290.

In anticipation of getting carplay for my friend, we upgraded his 2016 TT to 1389. But his other unit was at 263. The software installed fine through the three stage and then said failed and now we have a bricked car in a grey screen that won't start. It won't even turn off and we have it on a trickle charger in the driveway.

If anyone knows a software solution for this before it gets towed to the dealer, I would be grateful.


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> My car was upgraded to CarPlay with no problem - my 2016TT software was 0414 and 265 for the two units, now at 1386 and 290.
> 
> In anticipation of getting carplay for my friend, we upgraded his 2016 TT to 1389. But his other unit was at 263. The software installed fine through the three stage and then said failed and now we have a bricked car in a grey screen that won't start. It won't even turn off and we have it on a trickle charger in the driveway.
> 
> If anyone knows a software solution for this before it gets towed to the dealer, I would be grateful.


Sounds like it's hanging, like any other computer it may be worth trying a forced reboot with the three finger MMI salute or by disconnecting then reconnecting the battery. Not sure what else you can do with a blank screen other than hooking up to VCDS etc to check for faults which may be non responsive too. A dealer should be able to roll back to the previous version...

Obviously cutting power if the flash hasn't finished writing, or if you have a corrupted bootstrap may render the hardware 'bricked' so proceed with caution....


----------



## GerTT01

Hey Guys, just updated my 5f to the new Firmware from first post without any problems. Can someone please re-upload the VC 0296 Firmware cause the Link seems to be expired. Would be very helpful.


----------



## 21tesla

My friend's car problems ultimately got solved and he was upgraded from 263 to 296. And his early 2016 TT will have Carplay soon. It was a harrowing two days that ended well.

I'm not sure how the file transfer was corrupted and exactly what re-flashing to be done to rectify the situation as it wasn't explained in detail as well as its role leading to success later in the day. The breakthrough occurred when we did a hard reboot of the car all the issues were resolved (hard reboot as in disconnect the battery).

I think most owners would pay to add features, remove bugs and otherwise make the UI better in the car they have because it seems that a lot of companies able been able to provide this service and thrive as a result.

Carplay functionality ultimately happens due to the addition of two features in a binary file (As an exercise, I wrote a small python script to extract the necessary bits from this file as a front end for another publicly available shell script to recreate the feature file) and the flashing of a file system containing one altered file called MIBroot. From a comparison of my own stock file with the file put on my car, there is a three byte difference -- three branch instructions were changed to no-op in the assembly code presumably bypassing a validity check. Someone must have had some excellent software analysis skill to figure that out. I suppose if the code doesn't change much between software revisions, this modification can continue to be done. That file is part of a two part file system has to recompressed in a master file system that is flashed to defined address. There are publicly available tools to recompress the file and recreate the header. Getting the file system wrong would be a bad result to car if a lot as its operating system would be mangled.

A normal owner/user only has their car to experiment on and ultimately learn from when things go wrong as they sometimes do when experimentation is happening. The technical skill that I paid for today was the advice/knowledge to fix things when things go wrong. The car and its hardware, by design, is made to be tamper resistant.

So wouldn't it be great if VAG just offered a features a la carte, and periodic upgrades instead? Perhaps, the number of owners who want this option is so small that it's not feasible for them.


----------



## base86

LeighK said:


> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.


That sounds like a lot of BS to me. It is the official Audi firmware just as you can buy with them.
Would ask specifically which firmware then doesn't allow them to activate the ASI.


----------



## jam3sc

237tonybates said:


> Is the £100 for the CarPlay and software update at vw retrofit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They didn't specify when I spoke to them, but I would image so.


----------



## LeighK

base86 said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lot of BS to me. It is the official Audi firmware just as you can buy with them.
> Would ask specifically which firmware then doesn't allow them to activate the ASI.
Click to expand...

It does seem like an excuse I agree. No matter I'm booked in at VW Retrofit tomorrow.


----------



## jam3sc

LeighK said:


> It does seem like an excuse I agree. No matter I'm booked in at VW Retrofit tomorrow.


Nice one, let us know how you get on. If all goes smoothly I'll book in with them next time I'm around that way.


----------



## scott65742

I'm going to get him to activate it remotely very soon.


----------



## GerTT01

@base86 maybe you can send a new Link for the Firmware 0296 another time? It's the last step for me to get the ASI. I only got the Link for Google drive but this file seems to be faulty.


----------



## pippomostarda

please repost VC firmware upgrade... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gAgNiCk

GerTT01 said:


> @base86 maybe you can send a new Link for the Firmware 0296 another time? It's the last step for me to get the ASI. I only got the Link for Google drive but this file seems to be faulty.


https://www.szybkiplik.pl/6y4N6yBVi6


----------



## thegingerone

Rookie975 said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to get Car Play activated officially from Audi today using this https://shops.audi.com/en_GB/web/zu...for-the-audi-smartphone-interface-4m0051472-9
> 
> After some trouble they concluded that because I had updated my MMI (from the links on the front of this post) their computers wouldn't allow the activation.
> 
> Now I have no choice but to activate it unofficially , anyone know someone in the Basingstoke area that can do this ? I have a 2017 TT so should be straightforward.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend Nomie at https://www.facebook.com/vagretrofitter/. I had Appleplay remotely installed and activated by him yesterday; it works brilliantly. He's a very friendly and knowledgeable chap and his fees are significantly cheaper than others I've seen (Hazzydayz want £594 for a pre 2017 and £450 for a post 2017!).
> 
> For a remote install you need access to a laptop with ethernet, an ethernet and a VCDS cable. You'll then need to get a D-Link Dub E-100 adaptor - these are available at Amazon for £24.48. The update and activation was really easy, you have a few easy to follow instructions from Nomie then he does the rest!
Click to expand...

I've decided to use this guys. Seems very knowledgeable in the conversations I've had with him. Once my D-Link arrives I'll be on this upgrade and it will likely stop my changing cars anytime soon. £180 for the service is a bit more expensive than most but his rep is good and noone seems to have had any issues with his work. Will update here once it is done. Just have to try and get my MMI update done first which is proving more difficult than it should.


----------



## pippomostarda

Both firmware updates done almost flawlessy. Thank you. Tomorrow carplay upgrade


----------



## base86

pippomostarda said:


> Both firmware updates done almost flawlessy. Thank you. Tomorrow carplay upgrade


Lucky you


----------



## glen8

oooohhh, I didn't know carplay could be added later on. Assume this means I can have google maps on the VC and apple music? Nice!


----------



## pippomostarda

Done, thank you. But now an 5f error is back. I tried to clean it with obd11, but nothing. I tried also with xor calulator but result doesn't match and I'm still looking for a solution...


----------



## GerTT01

Just tried the VC update this morning. But also I got a failure like with the first link.. Don't took a photo of it but as I remember it was something like gss-qb-recovery failure and then FPK:0.... Does someone has an idea what to do? Tomorrow I will try it with the file for MacOS, hope that this is gonna work.


----------



## base86

GerTT01 said:


> Just tried the VC update this morning. But also I got a failure like with the first link.. Don't took a photo of it but as I remember it was something like gss-qb-recovery failure and then FPK:0.... Does someone has an idea what to do? Tomorrow I will try it with the file for MacOS, hope that this is gonna work.


If the upgrade fails due to error: "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column.


----------



## GerTT01

Yes your right. The failure 142 disappeares when holding the key at this place but the other failure with gss recovery is still there. When loading the SD it shows me all FPK files (Y) but the last one not (as in the Picture) . You got the same or is it (Y)?


----------



## thegingerone

So just had my upgrade done by VAGretrofitter. Had a slight issue due to my SD card being dodgy but luckily I had a spare. I would recommend to anyone doing it that they have a means of giving the car charge as it took just over an hour to do not including the MMI update before hand. Total cost was £180 for their work, £25 for the D-Link and a couple of hours of your day. Instructions were clear and communicated well. I would say that Nomie is certainly more used to using VCDS so locating the adaptions in OBD Eleven took a little longer but we got there in the end.

All in all I'm impressed with what was done. I have heard other people saying that it's not worth the money etc but that is subjective. I upgraded my partner's Giulietta QV to an Alpine unit (an option from Alfa) and I found it was perfect for what I need. I had planned to change the car due to lack of Android Auto but now might wait a year as until the winter so what I want falls in price. If you're willing to try this yourself then fair play. I'm not willing to risk a £20k car for the sake of £200.

Btw if anyone in the Ballymena area needs a D-Link then hit me up.


----------



## gAgNiCk

thegingerone said:


> So just had my upgrade done by VAGretrofitter. Had a slight issue due to my SD card being dodgy but luckily I had a spare. I would recommend to anyone doing it that they have a means of giving the car charge as it took just over an hour to do not including the MMI update before hand. Total cost was £180 for their work, £25 for the D-Link and a couple of hours of your day. Instructions were clear and communicated well. I would say that Nomie is certainly more used to using VCDS so locating the adaptions in OBD Eleven took a little longer but we got there in the end.


Did you upgrade the MMI yourself? Did you also need to upgrade the VC firmware or did VAGretrofitter take care of that? Is so what are the before and after software versions? Cheers


----------



## thegingerone

gAgNiCk said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just had my upgrade done by VAGretrofitter. Had a slight issue due to my SD card being dodgy but luckily I had a spare. I would recommend to anyone doing it that they have a means of giving the car charge as it took just over an hour to do not including the MMI update before hand. Total cost was £180 for their work, £25 for the D-Link and a couple of hours of your day. Instructions were clear and communicated well. I would say that Nomie is certainly more used to using VCDS so locating the adaptions in OBD Eleven took a little longer but we got there in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade the MMI yourself? Did you also need to upgrade the VC firmware or did VAGretrofitter take care of that? Is so what are the before and after software versions? Cheers
Click to expand...

I updated the 5f module using the file on page one of this thread and an SD card. It went from MU software version 0229 to MU software version 1339. The unit 17 upgrade was done by Vagretrofitter where i granted remote access to my laptop which was connected to the car via Ethernet /d-link. Given the struggles some people seem to have had trying it themselves I was happier just to pay someone who knows what they're doing. I then paid via PayPal upon completion and testing.


----------



## Mokorx

thegingerone said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just had my upgrade done by VAGretrofitter. Had a slight issue due to my SD card being dodgy but luckily I had a spare. I would recommend to anyone doing it that they have a means of giving the car charge as it took just over an hour to do not including the MMI update before hand. Total cost was £180 for their work, £25 for the D-Link and a couple of hours of your day. Instructions were clear and communicated well. I would say that Nomie is certainly more used to using VCDS so locating the adaptions in OBD Eleven took a little longer but we got there in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade the MMI yourself? Did you also need to upgrade the VC firmware or did VAGretrofitter take care of that? Is so what are the before and after software versions? Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I updated the 5f module using the file on page one of this thread and an SD card. It went from MU software version 0229 to MU software version 1339. The unit 17 upgrade was done by Vagretrofitter where i granted remote access to my laptop which was connected to the car via Ethernet /d-link. Given the struggles some people seem to have had trying it themselves I was happier just to pay someone who knows what they're doing. I then paid via PayPal upon completion and testing.
Click to expand...

After you update 5F to 1339, do you get fault code on "Software version mismatch" when scan with OBD11, VCDS, ODIS?


----------



## Jacopo79

thegingerone said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just had my upgrade done by VAGretrofitter. Had a slight issue due to my SD card being dodgy but luckily I had a spare. I would recommend to anyone doing it that they have a means of giving the car charge as it took just over an hour to do not including the MMI update before hand. Total cost was £180 for their work, £25 for the D-Link and a couple of hours of your day. Instructions were clear and communicated well. I would say that Nomie is certainly more used to using VCDS so locating the adaptions in OBD Eleven took a little longer but we got there in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you upgrade the MMI yourself? Did you also need to upgrade the VC firmware or did VAGretrofitter take care of that? Is so what are the before and after software versions? Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I updated the 5f module using the file on page one of this thread and an SD card. It went from MU software version 0229 to MU software version 1339. The unit 17 upgrade was done by Vagretrofitter where i granted remote access to my laptop which was connected to the car via Ethernet /d-link. Given the struggles some people seem to have had trying it themselves I was happier just to pay someone who knows what they're doing. I then paid via PayPal upon completion and testing.
Click to expand...

Very interested about your update of unit 17. From what version you have started to update? 0221? To what version? Another question: what Is your hardware Number of unit17? Maybe 8S0920790 ? Or with a letter in the final? Thank you


----------



## pippomostarda

Jacopo79 said:


> Very interested about your update of unit 17. From what version you have started to update? 0221? To what version? Another question: what Is your hardware Number of unit17? Maybe 8S0920790 ? Or with a letter in the final? Thank you


Mine is 8S0920790A revision, fw 0296 (updated from 0265). Still have an 5f error...


----------



## GerTT01

So hey guys.. Just Gave it another try with the Update for VC ( this time the MacOS version)... Same failures but this time I took photos. Maybe you can help me with the failures.


----------



## Jacopo79

Ha!!! We have the old "790" so we can't update firmware.....confirmed from the owner of the others MILF? :mrgreen:


----------



## pippomostarda

GerTT01 own the A version, like mine...


----------



## GerTT01

That's right I have an MY16 with A Version. So I don't understand why my update fails every time


----------



## gAgNiCk

Jacopo79 said:


> Ha!!! We have the old "790" so we can't update firmware.....confirmed from the owner of the others MILF? :mrgreen:


I've asked VAGretrofitter to solve my 790 H31 0221 VC upgrade problem, will see what he says...


----------



## LeighK

jam3sc said:


> LeighK said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem like an excuse I agree. No matter I'm booked in at VW Retrofit tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, let us know how you get on. If all goes smoothly I'll book in with them next time I'm around that way.
Click to expand...

Went really well, all done in about 15 minutes, and now finally have CarPlay!
Highly recommended.


----------



## Jacopo79

gAgNiCk said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! We have the old "790" so we can't update firmware.....confirmed from the owner of the others MILF? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked VAGretrofitter to solve my 790 H31 0221 VC upgrade problem, will see what he says...
Click to expand...

Let we know mate!!


----------



## thegingerone

Mokorx said:


> After you update 5F to 1339, do you get fault code on "Software version mismatch" when scan with OBD11, VCDS, ODIS?


Unknown because as soon as I had upgraded the 5f module Vagretrofitters updated the 17module. I cleared all errors at the very end.


----------



## thegingerone

Jacopo79 said:


> Very interested about your update of unit 17. From what version you have started to update? 0221? To what version? Another question: what Is your hardware Number of unit17? Maybe 8S0920790 ? Or with a letter in the final? Thank you


2015TTS but 17 HW 8S0920790A HW35 SW0265 according to OBD eleven before I upgraded.


----------



## thegingerone

gAgNiCk said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! We have the old "790" so we can't update firmware.....confirmed from the owner of the others MILF? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked VAGretrofitter to solve my 790 H31 0221 VC upgrade problem, will see what he says...
Click to expand...

 if you need a d-link just hit me up


----------



## gAgNiCk

Mokorx said:


> After you update 5F to 1339, do you get fault code on "Software version mismatch" when scan with OBD11, VCDS, ODIS?


Have you updated the 'Accept Configuration Change' adaptation?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Jacopo79 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! We have the old "790" so we can't update firmware.....confirmed from the owner of the others MILF? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked VAGretrofitter to solve my 790 H31 0221 VC upgrade problem, will see what he says...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let we know mate!!
Click to expand...

He said he can't update the firmware and probably I will not have an AA icon in the VC tab.


----------



## captainhero17

gAgNiCk said:


> He said he can't update the firmware and probably I will not have an AA icon in the VC tab.


Did they divulge why they cant upgrade Unit17 with 790 ending and 221VC version?

Could it be possible that there is no update for the Unit17 ending in 790. That 221 is the max?


----------



## Jacopo79

captainhero17 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he can't update the firmware and probably I will not have an AA icon in the VC tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they divulge why they cant upgrade Unit17 with 790 ending and 221VC version?
> 
> Could it be possible that there is no update for the Unit17 ending in 790. That 221 is the max?
Click to expand...

Yes dear Captain, even if OBD Eleven told us another thing....


----------



## GerTT01

pippomostarda said:


> Both firmware updates done almost flawlessy. Thank you. Tomorrow carplay upgrade


Did you do the Update for VC with the new Link of gAgNiCk? Wonder why mine fails every time when we have the same Firmware and Hardware.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Jacopo79 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said he can't update the firmware and probably I will not have an AA icon in the VC tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Did they divulge why they cant upgrade Unit17 with 790 ending and 221VC version?
> 
> Could it be possible that there is no update for the Unit17 ending in 790. That 221 is the max?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dear Captain, even if OBD Eleven told us another thing....
Click to expand...

He didn't elaborate, I imagine he either doesn't have the required firmware or knowledge of whether this is possible. Only Audi knows seemingly...


----------



## gAgNiCk

Jacopo79 said:


> Yes dear Captain, even if OBD Eleven told us another thing....


You have ASI activated without the VC upgrade, correct? How usable is it without the permanent VC tab icon?


----------



## captainhero17

*Fellow 790 unit17 users with 221,
*
Maybe instead of paying local garage to do a slap dash no VC icon android auto and carplay.

Maybe we can just *buy a newer UNIT17*?
Or there is some possible compatibility issue there too?

(I mean what would happen if mine suddenly broke. I dont think they even make the 790 versions anymore)


----------



## thegingerone

captainhero17 said:


> *Fellow 790 unit17 users with 221,
> *
> Maybe instead of paying local garage to do a slap dash no VC icon android auto and carplay.
> 
> Maybe we can just *buy a newer UNIT17*?
> Or there is some possible compatibility issue there too?
> 
> (I mean what would happen if mine suddenly broke. I dont think they even make the 790 versions anymore)


Just looking through ebay and click here MY17 TT s line is listed as parts. Clocks are still in it.... The listing says to contact them about any other parts


----------



## captainhero17

thegingerone said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fellow 790 unit17 users with 221,
> *
> Maybe instead of paying local garage to do a slap dash no VC icon android auto and carplay.
> 
> Maybe we can just *buy a newer UNIT17*?
> Or there is some possible compatibility issue there too?
> 
> (I mean what would happen if mine suddenly broke. I dont think they even make the 790 versions anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking through ebay and click here MY17 TT s line is listed as parts. Clocks are still in it.... The listing says to contact them about any other parts
Click to expand...

I have no doubts that there are people selling them. Rather if its even compatible to put new VC cluster on to older TT MY such as MY15


----------



## Jacopo79

captainhero17 said:


> thegingerone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fellow 790 unit17 users with 221,
> *
> Maybe instead of paying local garage to do a slap dash no VC icon android auto and carplay.
> 
> Maybe we can just *buy a newer UNIT17*?
> Or there is some possible compatibility issue there too?
> 
> (I mean what would happen if mine suddenly broke. I dont think they even make the 790 versions anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking through ebay and click here MY17 TT s line is listed as parts. Clocks are still in it.... The listing says to contact them about any other parts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no doubts that there are people selling them. Rather if its even compatible to put new VC cluster on to older TT MY such as MY15
Click to expand...

Yes certainly Is possible, look at the thread of ASI in this forum, One guy had changed his unit17. But for what?!for gain the icon of the ASI?? I don't want to trash my Money. If I change unit 17 Is for buy a TTs One, for gain central Dial...this has a sense!


----------



## pippomostarda

GerTT01 said:


> pippomostarda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both firmware updates done almost flawlessy. Thank you. Tomorrow carplay upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the Update for VC with the new Link of gAgNiCk? Wonder why mine fails every time when we have the same Firmware and Hardware.
Click to expand...

Yes, works flawlessy. But I'm still searching solution for 5f error...


----------



## base86

Jacopo79 said:


> Yes certainly Is possible, look at the thread of ASI in this forum, One guy had changed his unit17. But for what?!for gain the icon of the ASI?? I don't want to trash my Money. If I change unit 17 Is for buy a TTs One, for gain central Dial...this has a sense!


I agree, already own a TTS with central dial etc the only thing adding would be ASI icon. 
YOu want to keep your milage correct so you have to buy a new one or one with less then 100km on it. The cheapest one I've found is arround $1200,- :|

Not realy jumping up and down to spend 1200 for just an icon and maby an extra g-meter. But if that is the only solution... just gonne save some money for it. Weird enough the day before yesterday my VC crashed/hang while starting the car en wouldnt went back to normal. I had an appointment so I drove without the VC what was annoying. Luckily my girlfriend was sitting next to me so quickly gave her my phone and asked to film it. So I'm going back to the dealer for warranty


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> If YOu want to keep your milage correct so you have to buy a new one or one with less then 100km on it. The cheapest one I've found is arround $1200,- :|


Ahaa so there is a catch...
Has to be under 100km so you can set the correct mileage back.


----------



## kevin#34

brand new VC prices sensibly dropped lately.... around 780 pounds here in italy


----------



## captainhero17

kevin#34 said:


> brand new VC prices sensibly dropped lately.... around 780 pounds here in italy


Thats not too bad. If its brand new.
I wouldn't mind 2nd hand one. But the trick where you need one with less than 100km to set original mileage is problematic.

I PM'd Audi Ingolstadt tech an email. Asking what is the latest VC firmware version that can be installed on my car "insert chassis number".
We are finally getting some answers


----------



## pippomostarda

I still have B201A00 fault at 5f. I tried to delete via obd11, changing value with xor calculator but nothing. My unit gave me 2586 Number, i put C9D2 in the second field of xor calculator. But result doesn't work. Why?


----------



## Jacopo79

pippomostarda said:


> I still have B201A00 fault at 5f. I tried to delete via obd11, changing value with xor calculator but nothing. My unit gave me 2586 Number, i put C9D2 in the second field of xor calculator. But result doesn't work. Why?


What kind of problem a part from having the error??


----------



## pippomostarda

Jacopo79 said:


> pippomostarda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have B201A00 fault at 5f. I tried to delete via obd11, changing value with xor calculator but nothing. My unit gave me 2586 Number, i put C9D2 in the second field of xor calculator. But result doesn't work. Why?
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of problem a part from having the error??
Click to expand...

I lost my officialy puchased 2019 maps (back on older 2016)... that's all


----------



## base86

captainhero17 said:


> I PM'd Audi Ingolstadt tech an email. Asking what is the latest VC firmware version that can be installed on my car "insert chassis number".
> We are finally getting some answers


Hope we'll get some answers indeed


----------



## gAgNiCk

base86 said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'd Audi Ingolstadt tech an email. Asking what is the latest VC firmware version that can be installed on my car "insert chassis number".
> We are finally getting some answers
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we'll get some answers indeed
Click to expand...

I'm currently talking to a local indie with full ODIS capability, I supplied a VCDS scan and am waiting to hear back regarding the mythical module 17 upgrade pathway...


----------



## Jacopo79

gAgNiCk said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I PM'd Audi Ingolstadt tech an email. Asking what is the latest VC firmware version that can be installed on my car "insert chassis number".
> We are finally getting some answers
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we'll get some answers indeed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm currently talking to a local indie with full ODIS capability, I supplied a VCDS scan and am waiting to hear back regarding the mythical module 17 upgrade pathway...
Click to expand...

Wow It Will be fantastic!! Let we know mate, thanx you


----------



## base86

Any updates on this matter?


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> Any updates on this matter?


Those bozos in Audi Ingolstadt didn't reply to my tech question so far.

Update: sent another one to a close Audi Service centre near my cousins in Germany. Hopefully they will reply


----------



## 21tesla

pippomostarda said:


> I still have B201A00 fault at 5f. I tried to delete via obd11, changing value with xor calculator but nothing. My unit gave me 2586 Number, i put C9D2 in the second field of xor calculator. But result doesn't work. Why?


The number you would want to put in is EC54, I believe.


----------



## 21tesla

GerTT01 said:


> That's right I have an MY16 with A Version. So I don't understand why my update fails every time


You might get a 142 error at the start if you don't hold the key fob to its spot on the steering column throughout the process.


----------



## gAgNiCk

base86 said:


> Any updates on this matter?


Not looking good, I've been told that pre 'A' VC clusters do not have the flash upgrade compatibility required for the tab icon display fix. I'm still waiting to hear what the latest pre 'A' firmware revision actually is...


----------



## captainhero17

gAgNiCk said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates on this matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good, I've been told that pre 'A' VC clusters do not have the flash upgrade compatibility required for the tab icon display fix. I'm still waiting to hear what the latest pre 'A' firmware revision actually is...
Click to expand...

Can also confirm that I was told that there is no VC update for old 790 cluster

I quote my response:
Dear Mr. Vin Diesel,

Thank you for your request.
Unfortunately there is no update available for your VC.

Thank you in advance and have a nice day.

With best regards

Your Audi Center Stuttgart


----------



## red_TTS

Hi all, new here,

I'm a proud owner of a 2016 TTS which has version 380 of MMI (channel 5F) and version 265 of Virtual Cockpit (channel 17), and hardware unit ends with A.

I understand I can update 265 -> 296 and 380 -> 1339 using the files from this post without minor issues whatsoever.

Could you please confirm if I will loose Google Earth maps? I like them a lot.

Is there anything major happening with these updates besides being able to add Android Auto?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gAgNiCk

red_TTS said:


> Could you please confirm if I will loose Google Earth maps? I like them a lot.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Apparently you will, support will cease at the end of the year anyway afaik...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hi All!

Sorry for crashing your post here...I'm just wondering: Would the mega update link mentioned above apply for my unit as well?

My MMI part number is 8S0920790A
Currently running SW version 0265 and OBD11 tells me that a version 0296 exists.

Is it the file from that link safe to use on my 2016 TT?

Thank you for any feedback!


----------



## gAgNiCk

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sorry for crashing your post here...I'm just wondering: Would the mega update link mentioned above apply for my unit as well?
> 
> My MMI part number is 8S0920790A
> Currently running SW version 0265 and OBD11 tells me that a version 0296 exists.
> 
> Is it the file from that link safe to use on my 2016 TT?
> 
> Thank you for any feedback!


There are two firmware updates referenced in the first post:



MMI update for module 5F https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
VC update for module 17 https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT

You are talking about the VC firmware update and yes it is safe (as confirmed by others in this thread).


----------



## captainhero17

Guys.
2nd time my local Audi failed to update my MMI from 884 to latest one.

Is there some sort of hardware cap on max possible MMI version that you can have?

My car is 2015 
5f unit is HW40


----------



## Ruudfood

captainhero17 said:


> Guys.
> 2nd time my local Audi failed to update my MMI from 884 to latest one.
> 
> Is there some sort of hardware cap on max possible MMI version that you can have?
> 
> My car is 2015
> 5f unit is HW40


Just out of interest, does your MMI show the drive select mode under the rev counter?


----------



## captainhero17

Ruudfood said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys.
> 2nd time my local Audi failed to update my MMI from 884 to latest one.
> 
> Is there some sort of hardware cap on max possible MMI version that you can have?
> 
> My car is 2015
> 5f unit is HW40
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of interest, does your MMI show the drive select mode under the rev counter?
Click to expand...

Ru,
No it doesn't. 

My car was built December 2014 and first registered in January 2015


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> Guys.
> 2nd time my local Audi failed to update my MMI from 884 to latest one.
> 
> Is there some sort of hardware cap on max possible MMI version that you can have?
> 
> My car is 2015
> 5f unit is HW40


Unless you want the ASI activated there really isn't any point in upgrading the MMI firmware....


----------



## captainhero17

gAgNiCk said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys.
> 2nd time my local Audi failed to update my MMI from 884 to latest one.
> 
> Is there some sort of hardware cap on max possible MMI version that you can have?
> 
> My car is 2015
> 5f unit is HW40
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want the ASI activated there really isn't any point in upgrading the MMI firmware....
Click to expand...

There has to be more to it than just getting ready to retrofit something. 
I doubt that VW & Audi pay those programers top salaries to do nothing.
There must be some bug fixing, patches, better animation and menu transition...I heard MMI updates also bring new phone list compatibility.

Which is good because my s10e is not playing nice with my current MMI.


----------



## wlondoner

What is the latest software version ?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

gAgNiCk said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Sorry for crashing your post here...I'm just wondering: Would the mega update link mentioned above apply for my unit as well?
> 
> My MMI part number is 8S0920790A
> Currently running SW version 0265 and OBD11 tells me that a version 0296 exists.
> 
> Is it the file from that link safe to use on my 2016 TT?
> 
> Thank you for any feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> There are two firmware updates referenced in the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> MMI update for module 5F https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> VC update for module 17 https://www.szybkiplik.pl/3F5Aj7MLFT
> 
> You are talking about the VC firmware update and yes it is safe (as confirmed by others in this thread).
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply (somehow I missed the email)
Thanks for confirming!

I'm downloading the 5F update now and will test tomorrow. By the way, I've never updated modules, so would the same technique apply as for updating Maps Database? (copy files directly onto a FAT32 USB drive?)

Also, noticed that the link for Module 17 is dead on the szybkiplik website...Any chance someone can still provide the files, please?

Appreciate the help here!


----------



## Vekien

How do you see more version information like the photos on the first page? When I go to System Maintenance > Version Info I just get Software Version 0229. I have a 2016 TTS

Does anyone know if vagretrofitter does in-person Apple Carplay? I don't have a laptop [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kevin#34

if you want to see more details, enter in developer mode (with radio ON, press at the same time radio/media button down and navi/tel up for 6 sec at least)



Vekien said:


> How do you see more version information like the photos on the first page? When I go to System Maintenance > Version Info I just get Software Version 0229. I have a 2016 TTS


----------



## Tebor123

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Sorry for the late reply (somehow I missed the email)
> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> I'm downloading the 5F update now and will test tomorrow. By the way, I've never updated modules, so would the same technique apply as for updating Maps Database? (copy files directly onto a FAT32 USB drive?)
> 
> Also, noticed that the link for Module 17 is dead on the szybkiplik website...Any chance someone can still provide the files, please?
> 
> Appreciate the help here!


You can download the AE Unit 17 update here - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eTLyDHEV9_IQ8CXNgQV3kiFYpx0TuXqy/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Vekien

kevin#34 said:


> if you want to see more details, enter in developer mode (with radio ON, press at the same time radio/media button down and navi/tel up for 6 sec at least)
> 
> 
> 
> Vekien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see more version information like the photos on the first page? When I go to System Maintenance > Version Info I just get Software Version 0229. I have a 2016 TTS
Click to expand...

Thank you!

So I am: MHI2_ER_AUG24_P1061 - MU Software 0229

Is there much point to updating the "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339" if you can't get new features?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Vekien said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to see more details, enter in developer mode (with radio ON, press at the same time radio/media button down and navi/tel up for 6 sec at least)
> 
> 
> 
> Vekien said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you see more version information like the photos on the first page? When I go to System Maintenance > Version Info I just get Software Version 0229. I have a 2016 TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> So I am: MHI2_ER_AUG24_P1061 - MU Software 0229
> 
> Is there much point to updating the "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339" if you can't get new features?
Click to expand...

If you don't want the ASI then no there isn't...


----------



## captainhero17

I downloaded the MMI update, extracted it, put it on a USB.
Went to update menu and it doesnt want to update via usb. says no update medium found.

Help ?


----------



## captainhero17

I tried using Engineering menu. But the USB option to update was greyed out there as well.

I unzipped the update directly to the USB.

Can someone give a step by step of the MMI F5 module update?


----------



## Tebor123

I would start by checking the structure of your USB stick. The 'FPK' folder and 'metainfo.txt' file should be in the root of the USB, not within another folder. Also, it can take a while for the 'Update' option to be enabled depending on the size of the update.

I'm looking at a VC update package but the principles are the same.

Good luck!


----------



## captainhero17

Hi,

The structure of the USB
Root----TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (folder)-----TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (folder inside the folder with the same name)---->Bunch of folders (AMP16APN,common,DAB, DVV,FCH33XE, FCL33XE,GPS, IOC,LTE-ALS6, MMX2, MUconsistency, MuINIC,....etc etc)

the metainfo2.txt was there a swell. I moved it to root of the usb.

I cant find this FKP folder you speak off though


----------



## Tebor123

I've just downloaded the 5F update. The FPK folder is in the VC updates. I assumed it was in this one as well!! Doh!

The 'bunch of folders' (AMP16_APN...Tuner) should be in the root of the USB. You don't need the two 'TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098' folders. The metainfo2 file needs to be in the root as well.

The software looks in the root for a metainfo2 file and reads it. In that file are relative references to the other folders. If they don't match it won't proceed.


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The structure of the USB
> Root----TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (folder)-----TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (folder inside the folder with the same name)---->Bunch of folders (AMP16APN,common,DAB, DVV,FCH33XE, FCL33XE,GPS, IOC,LTE-ALS6, MMX2, MUconsistency, MuINIC,....etc etc)
> 
> the metainfo2.txt was there a swell. I moved it to root of the usb.
> 
> I cant find this FKP folder you speak off though


Full instructions here:

https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... ay-payant/


----------



## captainhero17

Thank you both!! 
I managed to do it after few failed attempts.

Had to format the USB to fat32 instead of exFAT.
The update took around 25 minutes on 2015 hardware from 884 to 1339 version.

I got that feature that warns you that you left your phone in the car. Which is nice.

But most of all the UI feels snappier and more responsive.

Shame that old MY15 cant update their VC software past 221 version.

P.s-
gAgNiCk. We should add your link to the 1st post or something. It's an excellent written guide for many things. Very well written and easy to follow


----------



## Vekien

gAgNiCk said:


> Vekien said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I am: MHI2_ER_AUG24_P1061 - MU Software 0229
> 
> Is there much point to updating the "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339" if you can't get new features?
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want the ASI then no there isn't...
Click to expand...

If I'm reading this thread right, we can't get ASI without somehow obtaining several updates from 229 to 290 right? So the option would just be grayed out until someone provides all the updates?

Or do you have to do the MMI update to be able to install Autoplay via third-party?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Vekien said:


> If I'm reading this thread right, we can't get ASI without somehow obtaining several updates from 229 to 290 right? So the option would just be grayed out until someone provides all the updates?
> 
> Or do you have to do the MMI update to be able to install Autoplay via third-party?


You can activate ASI after the MMI update but you will be missing the VC icon if module 17 firmware is less than version 290

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1947021


----------



## Mokorx

For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.

I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A. He did it remotely via teamviwer and dlink usb/ethernet.

He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi

Cheers


----------



## captainhero17

Mokorx said:


> For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.
> 
> I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A.
> 
> He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi
> 
> Cheers


Really?!
Shame that Im not in UK.

Anyone else with unit17 790 MY14/MY15 can try this too and report back 

P.s- AudiWorld forum has 1469 version of MMI. We need a hacker or insider to dig up and provide us with this update here.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Mokorx said:


> For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.
> 
> I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A. He did it remotely via teamviwer and dlink usb/ethernet.
> 
> He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi
> 
> Cheers


Full functionality without generating errors?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Did the mods remove Carplay_audi's post?


----------



## Vekien

gAgNiCk said:


> Vekien said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm reading this thread right, we can't get ASI without somehow obtaining several updates from 229 to 290 right? So the option would just be grayed out until someone provides all the updates?
> 
> Or do you have to do the MMI update to be able to install Autoplay via third-party?
> 
> 
> 
> You can activate ASI after the MMI update but you will be missing the VC icon if module 17 firmware is less than version 290
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1947021
Click to expand...

Ahh right i see. I was able to update quite easily.

So I guess what people are paying for right now is the activation of ASI, not something I can easily do myself?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Vekien said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can activate ASI after the MMI update but you will be missing the VC icon if module 17 firmware is less than version 290
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1947021
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh right i see. I was able to update quite easily.
> 
> So I guess what people are paying for right now is the activation of ASI, not something I can easily do myself?
Click to expand...

Everything is easy when you know how! As the going rate is only £100, even for the average technically competent punter it is still probably less hassle to just pay someone who has all of the required tools and scripts at their fingertips rather than expend the time researching and setting up everything you need to do this yourself...


----------



## Mokorx

gAgNiCk said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.
> 
> I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A. He did it remotely via teamviwer and dlink usb/ethernet.
> 
> He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Full functionality without generating errors?
Click to expand...

Yes, no error. I did full scan after updated fpk firmware no error. The only error is on 5F MIB2 "version check" error because of MIB2 firmware uodated to P5098 (1339).

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34

hey _captain_, you don't need to be in UK, they all operate remotely



captainhero17 said:


> Really?!
> *Shame that Im not in UK.*
> Anyone else with unit17 790 MY14/MY15 can try this too and report back
> 
> P.s- AudiWorld forum has 1469 version of MMI. We need a hacker or insider to dig up and provide us with this update here.


----------



## gAgNiCk

kevin#34 said:


> hey _captain_, you don't need to be in UK, they all operate remotely
> 
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!
> *Shame that Im not in UK.*
> Anyone else with unit17 790 MY14/MY15 can try this too and report back
> 
> P.s- AudiWorld forum has 1469 version of MMI. We need a hacker or insider to dig up and provide us with this update here.
Click to expand...

Carplay_audi is based in China.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Mokorx said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.
> 
> I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A. He did it remotely via teamviwer and dlink usb/ethernet.
> 
> He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Full functionality without generating errors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, no error. I did full scan after updated fpk firmware no error. The only error is on 5F MIB2 "version check" error because of MIB2 firmware uodated to P5098 (1339).
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Was this an EU update? Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

sorry, but I can't understand the point  
ASI can be activated remotely, wherever you stay



gAgNiCk said:


> Carplay_audi is based in China.


----------



## gAgNiCk

kevin#34 said:


> sorry, but I can't understand the point
> ASI can be activated remotely, wherever you stay
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carplay_audi is based in China.
Click to expand...

The point I was making is that the remote service provider lives in China


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Have you noticed any crash with the iPhone 11 connected via bluetooth when receiving a call? 
the MMI is unable to answer the hang up call button.
need to turn off and turn on the bluetooth of the iphone 11 to get back


----------



## vale97

Hi guys,
thanks for your help with the module 17 update (expecially Dan).
by chance has any of you already updated the 5F unit with these features or has the update files? [smiley=book2.gif]

N°. di Ricambio SW: 8S0 035 043 T HW: 8S0 035 043 
Componente: MU-H-N-EU 043 0413

thank you at all for the help


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply (somehow I missed the email)
> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> I'm downloading the 5F update now and will test tomorrow. By the way, I've never updated modules, so would the same technique apply as for updating Maps Database? (copy files directly onto a FAT32 USB drive?)
> 
> Also, noticed that the link for Module 17 is dead on the szybkiplik website...Any chance someone can still provide the files, please?
> 
> Appreciate the help here!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Tebor123! You are a LEGEND!!
> I've updated both Unit 17 anf 5F! All went great amd cleared all errors
> MMI feels smoother now amd noticed some cool new features like "Subwoofer Setting" and "phone left in the car" alert
> 
> You can download the AE Unit 17 update here - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eTLyDHEV9_IQ8CXNgQV3kiFYpx0TuXqy/view?usp=sharing
Click to expand...


----------



## kevin#34

ok, maybe the time zone is not comfortable :lol: 
however, I know people who activates ASI from UK



gAgNiCk said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, but I can't understand the point
> ASI can be activated remotely, wherever you stay
> 
> 
> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carplay_audi is based in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point I was making is that the remote service provider lives in China
Click to expand...


----------



## captainhero17

kevin#34 said:


> ok, maybe the time zone is not comfortable :lol:
> however, I know people who activates ASI from UK
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure that his comment wasnt about Chinese time zone issue kevin
> Rather more that he will let someone in to his cars software. Next thing he knows. His car is steering on its own and half of Beijing knows that he pours cheap fuel and shops at Tesco while handsfree talking to his accountant about private bank details.
Click to expand...


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, maybe the time zone is not comfortable :lol:
> however, I know people who activates ASI from UK
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure that his comment wasnt about Chinese time zone issue kevin
> Rather more that he will let someone in to his cars software. Next thing he knows. His car is steering on its own and half of Beijing knows that he pours cheap fuel and shops at Tesco while handsfree talking to his accountant about private bank details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, I'm UK based and have no issue dealing with this guy, if you search the various Audi forums you'll find a lot of his happy customers. A UK based retrofitter is currently evaluating this 790 22x to 295 exploit/update, I'm going to give him a little time to get back to me before I decide who to go with...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

gAgNiCk said:


> Seriously though, I'm UK based and have no issue dealing with this guy, if you search the various Audi forums you'll find a lot of his happy customers. A UK based retrofitter is currently evaluating this 790 22x to 295 exploit/update, I'm going to give him a little time to get back to me before I decide who to go with...


Don't wanna' name drop, but I think you're talking about a guy from Bury (Northwest England), right? I can also confirm that the guy knows his stuff and activating Apple CarPlay/Android Auto (fair price) is not a big deal for him!


----------



## gAgNiCk

m4k4r0vbf said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I'm UK based and have no issue dealing with this guy, if you search the various Audi forums you'll find a lot of his happy customers. A UK based retrofitter is currently evaluating this 790 22x to 295 exploit/update, I'm going to give him a little time to get back to me before I decide who to go with...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wanna' name drop, but I think you're talking about a guy from Bury (Northwest England), right? I can also confirm that the guy knows his stuff and activating Apple CarPlay/Android Auto (fair price) is not a big deal for him!
Click to expand...

That's the exact guy! :lol:


----------



## macaddict111

Any chance anyone can post the new MIB and/or Virtual Cockpit firmware that fixes the blank CarPlay screen? People are saying they're having their cars updated.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

macaddict111 said:


> Any chance anyone can post the new MIB and/or Virtual Cockpit firmware that fixes the blank CarPlay screen? People are saying they're having their cars updated.


what blank carplay screen?


----------



## VorsprungDur

rafamonteiroo said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance anyone can post the new MIB and/or Virtual Cockpit firmware that fixes the blank CarPlay screen? People are saying they're having their cars updated.
> 
> 
> 
> what blank carplay screen?
Click to expand...

What he said.


----------



## macaddict111

rafamonteiroo said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance anyone can post the new MIB and/or Virtual Cockpit firmware that fixes the blank CarPlay screen? People are saying they're having their cars updated.
> 
> 
> 
> what blank carplay screen?
Click to expand...

I guess it's just affecting North American models.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... k#p9296017


----------



## andreic

rafamonteiroo said:


> Have you noticed any crash with the iPhone 11 connected via bluetooth when receiving a call?
> the MMI is unable to answer the hang up call button.
> need to turn off and turn on the bluetooth of the iphone 11 to get back


Yes, I have this issue after updating the MMI to P5098. And there is one more issue, that my ringer volume always turns to MAX after connecting to Bluetooth. This also appeared after the update.

Anyone managed to fix this?

Thanks


----------



## gAgNiCk

andreic said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you noticed any crash with the iPhone 11 connected via bluetooth when receiving a call?
> the MMI is unable to answer the hang up call button.
> need to turn off and turn on the bluetooth of the iphone 11 to get back
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have this issue after updating the MMI to P5098. And there is one more issue, that my ringer volume always turns to MAX after connecting to Bluetooth. This also appeared after the update.
> 
> Anyone managed to fix this?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

According to a well known retrofitter "Audi TT MK3 Apple car play with iPhone 11 causing issues specially when making phone calls it just glitchy. Please check with me before hand rest no issues with any other hand sets, please update your phones if possible , fault is with phone not with activations,soon I come across anything to fix the issue I will let you all know , at the moment only option is to test with another phone......"


----------



## rafamonteiroo

I just bought cplay2air,
waiting to arrive to test ...

https://carplay2air.com/


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> You can download the AE Unit 17 update here - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eTLyDHEV9_IQ8CXNgQV3kiFYpx0TuXqy/view?usp=sharing


You don't wear capes, but you sure are heroes!!

Thanks you Tebor123 and everyone who has contributed with this thread!
I've managed to update both modules, used XOR to get rid of the 5F error (even cleared a pesky intermittent error I used to have in Module 17)! 

Does anyone know if any other modules can be updated via USB...or is it just 17 and 5F??


----------



## Tebor123

Glad you got it sorted! I would assume that all of the modules can be updated but I've never seen the update files for anything other than 17 and 5F.


----------



## base86

For all of you with old hardware, I've got a tip from a friend to update it manual via the developer menu.
Will try this sometime soon and let you know... fingers crossed


----------



## captainhero17

base86 said:


> For all of you with old hardware, I've got a tip from a friend to update it manual via the developer menu.
> Will try this sometime soon and let you know... fingers crossed


What I got in response from Audi Stuttgart: "Old 5f units with 790 as ending serial numbers. Aka "old gen" can go max up to 221 VC firmware version."

It would be nice to hear if your contact can disprove this.


----------



## gAgNiCk

captainhero17 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you with old hardware, I've got a tip from a friend to update it manual via the developer menu.
> Will try this sometime soon and let you know... fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> What I got in response from Audi Stuttgart: "Old 5f units with 790 as ending serial numbers. Aka "old gen" can go max up to 221 VC firmware version."
> 
> It would be nice to hear if your contact can disprove this.
Click to expand...

Carplay_audi claims to be able to install v295 on 790 hardware, a couple of posters also 'backed this up' before the mods sanitised the thread. Maybe the posts were scam spam, but the retrofitter looks legit judging by the feedback he has on other forums. Maybe I'll take the plunge one day...


----------



## irony

captainhero17 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all of you with old hardware, I've got a tip from a friend to update it manual via the developer menu.
> Will try this sometime soon and let you know... fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> What I got in response from Audi Stuttgart: "Old 5f units with 790 as ending serial numbers. Aka "old gen" can go max up to 221 VC firmware version."
> 
> It would be nice to hear if your contact can disprove this.
Click to expand...

this is not fully true.
On my 2015 TT 2.0 TFSI I just checked and I have these modules:
VC (17): hw number 8S0920790 (no additional letters); hw version H32; software version *0224*
MMI (5F): hw number 8S0035044; hw version 041; software number: 8S0035044T; software version 0364

I know for sure my local AUDI dealer made (during years) at least 2 MMI software updates, my first SW version was 0139, the second update i got was 02xx (can't remember).

I still don't understand if upgrading to latest firmware will bring to lose of functionalities like Bang&Olufsen support or latest navi map updates (bought original from audi dealer). Anyone can confirm this?


----------



## hillsmitt

rafamonteiroo said:


> I just bought cplay2air,
> waiting to arrive to test ...
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/


Did the carplay2air dongle work?


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks for this.

2017 TTS MIB successfully updated.
From VCDS it appears that the VC (8S0 906 961 B) had already been updated to 0296 by the dealer.


----------



## red_TTS

How have you done this update process regarding the battery? Do you need to have it attached to an external power supply or is it enough to have the car started?


----------



## pcbbc

red_TTS said:


> How have you done this update process regarding the battery? Do you need to have it attached to an external power supply or is it enough to have the car started?


I just did mine on the driveway without the engine started. I made sure I turned off the blower, interior and exterior lighting, etc.
If you are worried then start the engine, or connect a battery charger.


----------



## captainhero17

red_TTS said:


> How have you done this update process regarding the battery? Do you need to have it attached to an external power supply or is it enough to have the car started?


I did my MMI update with engine on. Took me 20minutes. As far as the MMI update. You can do it with engine on. If like me you don't have a battery charger.


----------



## red_TTS

Thanks for the input!

Did you notice any major change after both the updates? I'm talking about improved transitions, overall smooth feeling in menus and so on.

My car is from 2016 and I feel the VC a bit laggy already.


----------



## captainhero17

red_TTS said:


> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Did you notice any major change after both the updates? I'm talking about improved transitions, overall smooth feeling in menus and so on.
> 
> My car is from 2016 and I feel the VC a bit laggy already.


Hi, I only updated MMI (not the VC). My car is 2015MY so my MMI is laggy and takes ages to boot.

The update I cant say has fixed any of the problems I have. Its still laggy and take a while to boot.

Not sure how different or better newer hardware versions are from old 1st VC and MMI gen of TT MK3 (so basically hardware versions you find on 2014 (press cars) and 2015MY

Audi doesn't tell what updates fix or do. So We cant know if they ever bothered to "optimize" their MMI OS.


----------



## red_TTS

captainhero17 said:


> Hi, I only updated MMI (not the VC). My car is 2015MY so my MMI is laggy and takes ages to boot.
> 
> The update I cant say has fixed any of the problems I have. Its still laggy and take a while to boot.
> 
> Not sure how different or better newer hardware versions are from old 1st VC and MMI gen of TT MK3 (so basically hardware versions you find on 2014 (press cars) and 2015MY
> 
> Audi doesn't tell what updates fix or do. So We cant know if they ever bothered to "optimize" their MMI OS.


So have you noticed any improvement at all after the update or you just did it to get ASI?


----------



## captainhero17

I did it in hopes of having decent MMI boot times. For example I hate how slowly it takes AUDI DRIVE SELECT to load and acknowledge my button pressing once I start my car. (Because I wish to change my mode to Dynamic asap once I get in to my car).

But alas, NO performance improvements from simply updating MMI version. Nor do I see any difference (new features, menu smoothness...etc)

So unless you need update for some retrofits. Dont bother.

Not sure if maybe a newer gen and model year VC unit would fix laggy and slow animations and boot times.


----------



## red_TTS

Thanks again, I think I'll take it easy to update then.


----------



## GingerPrince

So after reading this whole thread, if I understand correctly, we can update the mmi software and the VC firmware but to actually enable carplay/AA we need an ASI FEC exploit? Is that information out there or do we have to pay somebody?


----------



## kevin#34

..you need to pay somebody for activation


----------



## GingerPrince

And is there anyone recommend?

I don't understand why you'd do all this yourself then pay somebody? Surely they'd do the update at the same time if you're paying them?


----------



## gAgNiCk

GingerPrince said:


> And is there anyone recommend?
> 
> I don't understand why you'd do all this yourself then pay somebody? Surely they'd do the update at the same time if you're paying them?


Yeah they will provide any files needed and talk you through the update process. Assuming they are remote, you will be moving an SD card back and forth and hitting buttons in the car. If you have the 1st gen VC hardware there's only one guy I've heard of that can update mod 17 to v295, if you have newer hardware any retrofitter should be able to sort you out with the FEC activation hack. AUDI may also be able to do this for you although they charge twice as much as anyone else...


----------



## GingerPrince

I get they can do it all.. so.. what's the point of anyone doing all this themselves as per this thread? Just to be running the latest software? With no noticeable changes from what I read? I don't get it, what am I missing?


----------



## captainhero17

If I may.
My experience with MMI firmware update was that there is no performance difference.
I cannot say the same for VC update (Unit17)!

I wish to know if anyone who did update their VC from a significantly old version to latest. If they see any tangible performance differences (smoother animations, boot time or button response)??


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

captainhero17 said:


> If I may.
> My experience with MMI firmware update was that there is no performance difference.
> I cannot say the same for VC update (Unit17)!
> 
> I wish to know if anyone who did update their VC from a significantly old version to latest. If they see any tangible performance differences (smoother animations, boot time or button response)??


There is no performance difference if you update either 17 of 5F (inthis thread).
What you get is slightly better boot-up time, some icons updated, that new menu with the "forgot phone in the car" function (5F related) and additional sound settings.
The idea behind this thread is that you can do part of the job a person who activates Carplay (chargeable) has to do. You're basically dping half of his work, so if you let him know from the start you may get a better price for activating Carplay/Android Auto on your car.


----------



## captainhero17

m4k4r0vbf said:


> There is no performance difference if you update either 17 of 5F (inthis thread).
> What you get is slightly better boot-up time...


Boot time improvement is what I need 

Everything else is not important for me. I dont plan on using Android Auto or CarPlay. 

Does anyone feel like their boot time is better after significant VC firmware update?


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I may.
> My experience with MMI firmware update was that there is no performance difference.
> I cannot say the same for VC update (Unit17)!
> 
> I wish to know if anyone who did update their VC from a significantly old version to latest. If they see any tangible performance differences (smoother animations, boot time or button response)??
> 
> 
> 
> There is no performance difference if you update either 17 of 5F (inthis thread).
> What you get is slightly better boot-up time, some icons updated, that new menu with the "forgot phone in the car" function (5F related) and additional sound settings.
> The idea behind this thread is that you can do part of the job a person who activates Carplay (chargeable) has to do. You're basically dping half of his work, so if you let him know from the start you may get a better price for activating Carplay/Android Auto on your car.
Click to expand...

I figured out how to activate Carplay on my own 2016 TT and did it to my friend's 2015 TT. If you already have the software on, you need to add features to your feature file and then flash a payload onto the car consisting of a patched file contained within a compressed filesystem (that sentence is almost as long as the three commands you issue to to do it). The problem is that you need a bit of computer knowledge to get in the car and extract those files and put them back without the bricking it. That said, it does all oil down to following a script, and so I suppose you could type it all in by rote without really knowing what was happening. If the software is already on the car and the adaptations are done, it's about 10-15 min of work to do and can be done with any laptop. Shuffling SD cards, rebooting, etc. What you're paying for is not having to do it yourself and the service's overhead of setting up an appointment time and their own time wherever they are, local or remote.

My TT started at software 0441 and is now at 1482. I don't really noticed any boot time changes. Maybe Carplay starts a bit faster when the phone is plugged it. But the earlier versions of the software for North American cars were buggy and that may have contributed to my happiness just seeing it work, finally. Yes, the car barks at you if you leave your phone in it. Yes, the dashboard software make some subtle changes to the look.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

I figured out how to activate Carplay on my own 2016 TT and did it to my friend's 2015 TT. If you already have the software on, you need to add features to your feature file and then flash a payload onto the car consisting of a patched file contained within a compressed filesystem (that sentence is almost as long as the three commands you issue to to do it). The problem is that you need a bit of computer knowledge to get in the car and extract those files and put them back without the bricking it. That said, it does all oil down to following a script, and so I suppose you could type it all in by rote without really knowing what was happening. If the software is already on the car and the adaptations are done, it's about 10-15 min of work to do and can be done with any laptop. Shuffling SD cards, rebooting, etc. What you're paying for is not having to do it yourself and the service's overhead of setting up an appointment time and their own time wherever they are, local or remote.

My TT started at software 0441 and is now at 1482. I don't really noticed any boot time changes. Maybe Carplay starts a bit faster when the phone is plugged it. But the earlier versions of the software for North American cars were buggy and that may have contributed to my happiness just seeing it work, finally. Yes, the car barks at you if you leave your phone in it. Yes, the dashboard software make some subtle changes to the look.[/quote]

That sounds AWESOME, man!! Care to provide some steps for doing so, please?
I've updates the modules on MY16 TT myself, but unsure how to get that feature file you mentioned modified.


----------



## gAgNiCk

m4k4r0vbf said:


> That sounds AWESOME, man!! Care to provide some steps for doing so, please?
> I've updates the modules on MY16 TT myself, but unsure how to get that feature file you mentioned modified.


Posted by 21tesla earlier in the thread...

https://www.reddit.com/r/VWMK7/comments ... cp_bypass/

Not the exact steps but gives you an idea of what's involved...


----------



## 21tesla

> That sounds AWESOME, man!! Care to provide some steps for doing so, please?
> I've updates the modules on MY16 TT myself, but unsure how to get that feature file you mentioned modified.


Providing that you have updated your car to version 1339, please do the following.

(1) plug your DLink adaptor into your car and the ethernet cable into your computer. I have a Mac laptop with USB-C so the ethernet cable on that side was plugged into an ethernet-to-USB-C adaptor that I bought from Amazon. Once you have your car connected, you may have to configure an IP address manually on your computer. In the network tab, set up any address like 172.16.250.123 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.

(2) To connect to your car, you can open Terminal.app on your Mac or a command shell on a Window machine. On a Mac, used the Brew repository to install telnet. On a Windows machine, telnet can be enabled or terminal software like PuTTY can be used. Please note that you are connected to port 123 and not the usual telnet port which would be 23. The password tends to change with different versions of the software. The wiki below has a lot of useful information about MIB2:

http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title=MIB2



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123
user: root
pass: i6aegSMk

(3) Your car runs a variant of a UNIX operating system. Put a FAT32 formated SD card in slot 1 and mount it with the command



Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0

(4) Copy the feature file onto the SD card



Code:


cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/

(5) While the SD card is in the car, copy some additional tools on the SD card from the car and exit the session.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
exit

I wrote a small script to extract feature codes and create a command that can make the feature file. It was easier than opening a hex editor.

https://github.com/21tesla/auditools
https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff

The file that has been patched is found in the second of two file systems contained in ifs-root.ifs. Following previous posts by others, I split this file in two separate files called stage1 and stage2. I decompressed, patched and compressed stage2.ifs into a new file called stage2-mod.ifs with tools on a mac and linux box. Some people flash the entire ifs-root.ifs file into a different address. I wanted to flash as little as possible.

https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OEWZ_-2knMcej_KCW3yWw1Y4sl1QmOtFStQc

This file was made from MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 / software version 1339 for Europe. I imagine that you might be inviting disaster if you put this file on a car with different software because you are not just overwriting one file, you're overwriting a file system.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                            
./flashlock                                    
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock                                    
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

If you have already made the adaptation changes with Obdeleven or VCDS, then your only task left is to copy the modified feature file on the car and reboot.

After paying someone myself put carplay on my car, I worked out the process completely from scratch for the technical challenge and also knowing that I might be doing it again.

Why would I need to do this again? It turns out that the software that I had on my car had a bug where Carplay would blank out continuously. It had something to do with the parking sensors. This problem was known well to all 2019-2020 TTRS owners. A fix in the form of a new software version for North American TTRS owners was released in August. I purchased an authentic software update from a German OEM supplier since my local dealer did not have that part number.

I still wish that my dealer could have provided me an upgrade.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Providing that you have updated your car to version 1339, please do the following.

(1) plug your DLink adaptor into your car and the ethernet cable into your computer. I have a Mac laptop with USB-C so the ethernet cable on that side was plugged into an ethernet-to-USB-C adaptor that I bought from Amazon. Once you have your car connected, you may have to configure an IP address manually on your computer. In the network tab, set up any address like 172.16.250.123 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.

(2) To connect to your car, you can open Terminal.app on your Mac or a command shell on a Window machine. On a Mac, used the Brew repository to install telnet. On a Windows machine, telnet can be enabled or terminal software like PuTTY can be used. Please note that you are connected to port 123 and not the usual telnet port which would be 23. The password tends to change with different versions of the software. The wiki below has a lot of useful information about MIB2:

http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title=MIB2



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123
user: root
pass: i6aegSMk

(3) Your car runs a variant of a UNIX operating system. Put a FAT32 formated SD card in slot 1 and mount it with the command



Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0

(4) Copy the feature file onto the SD card



Code:


cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/

(5) While the SD card is in the car, copy some additional tools on the SD card from the car and exit the session.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
exit

I wrote a small script to extract feature codes and create a command that can make the feature file. It was easier than opening a hex editor.

https://github.com/21tesla/auditools
https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff

The file that has been patched is found in the second of two file systems contained in ifs-root.ifs. Following previous posts by others, I split this file in two separate files called stage1 and stage2. I decompressed, patched and compressed stage2.ifs into a new file called stage2-mod.ifs with tools on a mac and linux box. Some people flash the entire ifs-root.ifs file into a different address. I wanted to flash as little as possible.

https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OEWZ_-2knMcej_KCW3yWw1Y4sl1QmOtFStQc

This file was made from MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 / software version 1339 for Europe. I imagine that you might be inviting disaster if you put this file on a car with different software because you are not just overwriting one file, you're overwriting a file system.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                            
./flashlock                                    
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock                                    
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

If you have already made the adaptation changes with Obdeleven or VCDS, then your only task left is to copy the modified feature file on the car and reboot.

After paying someone myself put carplay on my car, I worked out the process completely from scratch for the technical challenge and also knowing that I might be doing it again.

Why would I need to do this again? It turns out that the software that I had on my car had a bug where Carplay would blank out continuously. It had something to do with the parking sensors. This problem was known well to all 2019-2020 TTRS owners. A fix in the form of a new software version for North American TTRS owners was released in August. I purchased an authentic software update from a German OEM supplier since my local dealer did not have that part number.

I still wish that my dealer could have provided me an upgrade.[/quote]

You sir, are a LEGEND! Really great job you've done! Thank you!

Yes, my 5F already has MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (SW 1339), so what's left for me would be to setup the PC-car connection via TelNet, copy the files on the SD, decompress them, make whatever changes necessary, compress them back and copy back to the car, right?

What's unclear for me is am I supposed to use this file you provided or is it just for reference? https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OEWZ_-2knMcej_KCW3yWw1Y4sl1QmOtFStQc


----------



## 21tesla

> Yes, my 5F already has MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 (SW 1339), so what's left for me would be to setup the PC-car connection via TelNet, copy the files on the SD, decompress them, make whatever changes necessary, compress them back and copy back to the car, right?
> 
> What's unclear for me is am I supposed to use this file you provided or is it just for reference?


That file is a patched filesystem that can be flashed onto the car to allow your modified feature file to be deemed legal including the carplay/androidauto features that you added. I would flash the car, then ensure everything is fine, and then copy the modified FecContainer.fec file over and reboot. The adaptation changes can be done anytime.

The file to be flashed is 15992116 bytes. You're right that it is compressed but it doesn't need to be uncompressed. The actual compression used, for technical interest, is lzo, and that file is 44649248 bytes when uncompressed. If you really want to see inside it, the github link in the previous post has has a utility called dumpifs.

*Please be careful when executing the commands on your car and consider paying for a service if there is any doubt*. The memory location and other flags are important. For reference, here is the terminal output from the flash session on my own car:



Code:


	Connected to 172.16.250.248.
Escape character is '^]'.

QNX Neutrino (rcc) (ttyp0)

login: root
Password:
     ___           _ _   __  __ ___ _____  
    /   |_   _  __| (_) |  \/  |_ _|  _  \  
   / /| | | | |/ _  | | | |\/| || || |_)_/  
  / __  | |_| | (_| | | | |  | || || |_) \ 
 /_/  |_|__,__|\__,_|_| |_|  |_|___|_____/

/ > 
/ > cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0          
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashunlock
[flashlock] unlocking flash: DONE/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
Label: PL_qnx_flashit_10495A QNX: RL_qnx_650_10494A Built: 2010/12/10_11-21-47_UTC
/dev/fs0
--------
Flash size: 0x04000000 [= 512 x 0x20000]
Base addr:  0x00ba0000
File size:  0x00f40534 (15992116)
End addr:   0x01ae0534
*** erasing:     0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533 [01AFFFFF] ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
*** programming: 0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533            ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
*** verifying:   0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533            ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock
[flashlock] locking flash
0 image type=1(IPL     )       0...  1ffff (  131072)|0...1 (1):LOCKED
1 image type=2(IFS     )   20000... 3b0e53 ( 3739220)|1...30 (29):LOCKED
2 image type=2(IFS     )  540000... b9dba7 ( 6675368)|42...93 (51):LOCKED
3 image type=2(IFS     )  ba0000...1ae0533 (15992116)|93...216 (123):LOCKED
4 image type=4(DSP     ) 3d00000...3dc6923 (  813348)|488...495 (7):LOCKED
5 image type=5(BIOS/ADJ) 3f00000...3ffffff ( 1048576)|504...512 (8):NOT LOCKED
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 4 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Connection closed by foreign host.

To my surprise, the patched file is byte for byte identical to what I used in software 1389 for my North American car. So the files in that particular file system perhaps change less than I thought from version to version.

Although it has been mentioned in other threads, these are the adaptation changes in 5F that I made



Code:


Google_GAL    on
Apple_DIO   on
MirrorLink   on
Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi    activated

On my own car, I had also changed one long coding. It may not be required in all cases. My sample size for doing this is very small!



Code:


Byte_19_usb      usb_ipod


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> *Please be careful when executing the commands on your car and consider paying for a service if there is any doubt*.


Thank you so much for the comprehensive write up! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## 21tesla

Be sure to post a picture of your success!


----------



## 21tesla

The Fec file generation is a bit awkward so I made a Mac app.

https://mega.nz/file/OG4HFK5Z#_fmn9ADAz_IACqWgH4rI6lMNOXF6XnNEiaJDHzJj_4U

Open the app and drag an Fec file onto it. It will put two new files on the Desktop - you input file will be renamed to FecContainer-original.fec and the modified file will be FecContainer-Carplay.fec.

If the app doesn't run, your "files and folders" tap of "Security & Privacy" in System Preferences may be set up deny file writing. Give it permission in that case.


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla said:


> The Fec file generation is a bit awkward so I made a Mac app.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/OG4HFK5Z#_fmn9ADAz_IACqWgH4rI6lMNOXF6XnNEiaJDHzJj_4U
> 
> Open the app and drag an Fec file onto it. It will put two new files on the Desktop - you input file will be renamed to FecContainer-original.fec and the modified file will be FecContainer-Carplay.fec.
> 
> If the app doesn't run, your "files and folders" tap of "Security & Privacy" in System Preferences may be set up deny file writing. Give it permission in that case.


I try to run the app once I move fec file to the window it has error " set: Variable name must contain alphanumeric characters."


----------



## 21tesla

Mokorx said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fec file generation is a bit awkward so I made a Mac app.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/OG4HFK5Z#_fmn9ADAz_IACqWgH4rI6lMNOXF6XnNEiaJDHzJj_4U
> 
> Open the app and drag an Fec file onto it. It will put two new files on the Desktop - you input file will be renamed to FecContainer-original.fec and the modified file will be FecContainer-Carplay.fec.
> 
> If the app doesn't run, your "files and folders" tap of "Security & Privacy" in System Preferences may be set up deny file writing. Give it permission in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> I try to run the app once I move fec file to the window it has error " set: Variable name must contain alphanumeric characters."
Click to expand...

I saw that too and edited my post with a new link. You must have beat me to it and clicked the old link. Please click the link above. The new app has a grey icon.


----------



## Mokorx

21Tesla

Thanks I will give it another trial.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> I saw that too and edited my post with a new link. You must have beat me to it and clicked the old link. Please click the link above. The new app has a grey icon.


Hi,

Just to be clear with all the process.

- Connection to the car with the good material.


Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123
user: root
pass: i6aegSMk

 (or another to find with your link)

Put the sd card, mount it on the car, then extract data from the car


Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
exit

Now with your ModifyFEC Mac app (more easy then the extractFEC.py script) I have FecContainer-Carplay.fec and FecContainer-original.fec (as a backup)

*After that I'm a little lost and don't understand exactly what to do
What did I have to do with FecContainer-Carplay.fec ? 
You give us a stage2-mod.ifs, did we have to use yours ? *

At the end, wee must flash stage2-mod.ifs in the car and reboot


Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123                 
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                            
./flashlock                                    
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock                                    
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

If I'm right, could you detail me the process that I don't understand please ?
Thank your for all


----------



## 21tesla

> *After that I'm a little lost and don't understand exactly what to do
> What did I have to do with FecContainer-Carplay.fec ?
> You give us a stage2-mod.ifs, did we have to use yours ? *
> 
> At the end, we must flash stage2-mod.ifs in the car and reboot
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> telnet 172.16.250.248 123
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> ./flashlock
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
> ./flashlock
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
> 
> If I'm right, could you detail me the process that I don't understand please ?
> Thank your for all


*You're almost there. *

The stage2-mod.ifs file is a 15 MB file that has three bytes changed in it from the original that bypasses the checks on your modified Fec file.

Rename your FecContainer-Carplay.fec file to FecContainer.fec and copy it to the SDcard. You can copy the unmodified FecContainer-original.fec file there, too, for safe keeping. The modified Fec file has two extra entries on it so it should be 16 bytes larger than the original.

While the other software tools (flashlock, flashit, mib2_ioc_flash) are on the car, I think it's good to have a copy of them on the SDcard. Copy the stage2-mod.ifs file onto the SD card as well. At this point, you will have an SDcard containing the following files

FecContainer.fec (your modified file)
FecContainer-original.fec (your original file)
flashit
flashlock
mib2_ioc_flash
stage2-mod.ifs

Place the SDcard in the car, login to port 123, and then issue the flash commands exactly as shown. The flashing takes about 1-2 min. The reboot takes about a minute. There is a log file in my previous post so you can see what should happen.

Login to the car again and copy the FecContainer.fec file that you modified. Reboot the car again.

Finally, make the adaptation changes in unit 5F with VCDS/Obdeleven if they haven't been done yet.


----------



## gAgNiCk

@21tesla which additional features are enabled on the modified FEC file? Is it just carplay and android auto? Thanks again for your contributions to this thread!

Just noticed that you stated in the previous post two additional entries so assume it's carplay and android auto, just wondering if it's trivial to enable sat nav updates?


----------



## 21tesla

gAgNiCk said:


> @21tesla which additional features are enabled on the modified FEC file? Is it just carplay and android auto? Thanks again for your contributions to this thread!
> 
> Just noticed that you stated in the previous post two additional entries so assume it's carplay and android auto, just wondering if it's trivial to enable sat nav updates?


Yes, just two extra entries for Carplay and Android Auto.

I was asked about navigation today by another forum member, and I don't know. I wondered if a way to approach the problem would be to compare files with a car that has been modified to accept new navigation updates. From what I recall, the navigation update doesn't have a lot on it other than the maps so the update likely wouldn't touch the MIBroot file that has been patched to allow the CP/AA features to work. I don't know if the navigation update clobbers the Fec file, but if you had to put it back or make modifications to tell the car to accept the new navigation update, that can be done with the open source script.

If you want to poke around all the images on the SDcards, the dumpifs tool to get the contents didn't compile for me from the source from github, but after a few little tweaks, it worked on my linux box. I compiled it for Mac as well but there was a problem with the way files are read/written that seem to be specific to macs so I abandoned it.


----------



## spidey3

@21tesla - since you've been digging around through the onboard filesystem, I wonder, have you come across the image files for the VC? I've always been perturbed that the color of the car image in the VC doesn't match the actual color of my car, and I was wondering whether the image could be replaced...


----------



## gAgNiCk

spidey3 said:


> @21tesla - since you've been digging around through the onboard filesystem, I wonder, have you come across the image files for the VC? I've always been perturbed that the color of the car image in the VC doesn't match the actual color of my car, and I was wondering whether the image could be replaced...


You could always gets your car resprayed silver :lol:


----------



## 21tesla

spidey3 said:


> @21tesla - since you've been digging around through the onboard filesystem, I wonder, have you come across the image files for the VC? I've always been perturbed that the color of the car image in the VC doesn't match the actual color of my car, and I was wondering whether the image could be replaced...


I'm sorry - I have no idea where that information might be. Might be burned on a chip in the hardware at the factory.

My expertise (if you can call it that), is limited to getting Carplay working on my TT


----------



## gAgNiCk

21tesla said:


> I was asked about navigation today by another forum member


After a quick search I can confirm that nav updates are enabled by a FEC entry which dictates the latest map year that can be installed.


----------



## 21tesla

gAgNiCk said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked about navigation today by another forum member
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick search I can confirm that nav updates are enabled by a FEC entry which dictates the latest map year that can be installed.
Click to expand...

A quick check of my FEC file on my 2016 TT with a friend's 2015 TT, indeed shows that a counter is different in the last digits


0231001e / maps NAR / 2016 car
0231001c / maps NAR / 2015 car

It's an increment of 2 difference between our cars that at most, are one year apart but could be six months. I don't have a 2019 update for my car to test the hypothesis that > 02310020 in my table is sufficient to allow the update to proceed. I do, however, have my last 2018 update that I can test on my friend's car with a value similar to mine. Unless someone on the forum has already tried that.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> *You're almost there. *
> 
> The stage2-mod.ifs file is a 15 MB file that has three bytes changed in it from the original that bypasses the checks on your modified Fec file.
> 
> Rename your FecContainer-Carplay.fec file to FecContainer.fec and copy it to the SDcard. You can copy the unmodified FecContainer-original.fec file there, too, for safe keeping. The modified Fec file has two extra entries on it so it should be 16 bytes larger than the original.
> 
> While the other software tools (flashlock, flashit, mib2_ioc_flash) are on the car, I think it's good to have a copy of them on the SDcard. Copy the stage2-mod.ifs file onto the SD card as well. At this point, you will have an SDcard containing the following files
> 
> FecContainer.fec (your modified file)
> FecContainer-original.fec (your original file)
> flashit
> flashlock
> mib2_ioc_flash
> stage2-mod.ifs
> 
> Place the SDcard in the car, login to port 123, and then issue the flash commands exactly as shown. The flashing takes about 1-2 min. The reboot takes about a minute. There is a log file in my previous post so you can see what should happen.
> 
> Login to the car again and copy the FecContainer.fec file that you modified. Reboot the car again.
> 
> Finally, make the adaptation changes in unit 5F with VCDS/Obdeleven if they haven't been done yet.


Thank's for all, i already paid someone to activate my Carplay an SatNav but i'm already curious to know how.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> *After that I'm a little lost and don't understand exactly what to do
> What did I have to do with FecContainer-Carplay.fec ?
> You give us a stage2-mod.ifs, did we have to use yours ? *
> 
> At the end, we must flash stage2-mod.ifs in the car and reboot
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> telnet 172.16.250.248 123
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> ./flashlock
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
> ./flashlock
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
> 
> If I'm right, could you detail me the process that I don't understand please ?
> Thank your for all
> 
> 
> 
> *You're almost there. *
> 
> The stage2-mod.ifs file is a 15 MB file that has three bytes changed in it from the original that bypasses the checks on your modified Fec file.
> 
> Rename your FecContainer-Carplay.fec file to FecContainer.fec and copy it to the SDcard. You can copy the unmodified FecContainer-original.fec file there, too, for safe keeping. The modified Fec file has two extra entries on it so it should be 16 bytes larger than the original.
> 
> While the other software tools (flashlock, flashit, mib2_ioc_flash) are on the car, I think it's good to have a copy of them on the SDcard. Copy the stage2-mod.ifs file onto the SD card as well. At this point, you will have an SDcard containing the following files
> 
> FecContainer.fec (your modified file)
> FecContainer-original.fec (your original file)
> flashit
> flashlock
> mib2_ioc_flash
> stage2-mod.ifs
> 
> Place the SDcard in the car, login to port 123, and then issue the flash commands exactly as shown. The flashing takes about 1-2 min. The reboot takes about a minute. There is a log file in my previous post so you can see what should happen.
> 
> Login to the car again and copy the FecContainer.fec file that you modified. Reboot the car again.
> 
> Finally, make the adaptation changes in unit 5F with VCDS/Obdeleven if they haven't been done yet.
Click to expand...

I've been swamped with work these days, but Ive seen you very comprehensive replies! Very much appreciated!!
I received my D-link adaptor today, so I'm planning to work on the instructions you gave us 
My Linux skills are kind of limited so I hope I can get through with the commands.
I'll post updates/results when I have any.
Thank you again!


----------



## pcbbc

I can confirm 21tesla's instructions appear to work.

Unfortunately I had little luck with the scripts. Managed to fumble my way through the Python one and get it to work (maybe Phython 3 on Ubuntu was the wrong choice). But the PorschePCMStuff/MIB2_FEC_Generator.sh script would only output 8 bytes. Obviously wrong.

As all I wanted to do for now was update the maps (AA and CP may come later), I dug out the hex editor and modified the existing FecContainer.fec by hand.

If you're interested in extending your map entitlement, then it looks like you need to replace one of your existing FECs:
EU: Change 023000?? to 0230003F
NAR: Change 023100?? to 0231003F
RoW: Change 023D00?? to 023D003F
The format of the file is given on the Porsche GitHub page.

The last 2 hex digits indicate the last map update you are entitled to:
0x22 = 2019/2020
0x24 = 2020
0x26 = 2020/2021
...
0x3F = 2026/2027

0x3F was just the value I saw used on another site. I expect you may be able to set this value higher...

The last update I was entitled to was 0x22 and up until now my car would not load update 0x24 as supplied by another forum member. However following the above update procedure that map update is now loading.


----------



## gAgNiCk

pcbbc said:


> I
> 0x3F was just the value I saw used on another site. I expect you may be able to set this value higher..


0x4a will take you to 2030


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

@21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!

So far, I'm stuck on establishing TelNet connection and can't figure out where the problem is... :?

-I've checked and Developer Mode is enabled in 5F (also reset MMI)

I'm using a Windows laptop and enabled Telnet services on it...rebooted, but whenever I try to Telnet with the car I'm getting "could not open connection to HOST"
Also tried to connect via PuTTy...and that can't connect to the Host either 

I've opened all UTP ports via the Windows Firewall and getting the same result...Disabled AntiVirus...

I suspect I'm doing something wrong here??

Could it be the USB to RJ45 adaptor I purchased? I didn't get a D-Link, but a GTmedia GA508 (pictured below). I've tested it between my pc and my laptop (on in the ETH plug, the other USB) and I can successfully PING the one connected to the USB end.

I also tried to Telnet with my Android phone via various Telnet intended apps (Hotspotted my phone and grabbed the IP assigned to it)
Would you think that method should be possible (if yes, the I can narrow it down to the car blocking the connection or my "user fault")

Any help would be highly appreciated, please.


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> @21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!
> 
> So far, I'm stuck on establishing TelNet connection and can't figure out where the problem is... :?


The firmware is only configured to work with a few chipsets. The Dlink DUB E-100 is the adaptor that seems to work the best.


----------



## Mokorx

pcbbc said:


> I can confirm 21tesla's instructions appear to work.
> 
> Unfortunately I had little luck with the scripts. Managed to fumble my way through the Python one and get it to work (maybe Phython 3 on Ubuntu was the wrong choice). But the PorschePCMStuff/MIB2_FEC_Generator.sh script would only output 8 bytes. Obviously wrong.
> 
> As all I wanted to do for now was update the maps (AA and CP may come later), I dug out the hex editor and modified the existing FecContainer.fec by hand.
> 
> If you're interested in extending your map entitlement, then it looks like you need to replace one of your existing FECs:
> EU: Change 023000?? to 0230003F
> NAR: Change 023100?? to 0231003F
> RoW: Change 023D00?? to 023D003F
> The format of the file is given on the Porsche GitHub page.
> 
> The last 2 hex digits indicate the last map update you are entitled to:
> 0x22 = 2019/2020
> 0x24 = 2020
> 0x26 = 2020/2021
> ...
> 0x3F = 2026/2027
> 
> 0x3F was just the value I saw used on another site. I expect you may be able to set this value higher...
> 
> The last update I was entitled to was 0x22 and up until now my car would not load update 0x24 as supplied by another forum member. However following the above update procedure that map update is now loading.


Once you make the changes, do you need to do checksum?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> @21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!
> 
> So far, I'm stuck on establishing TelNet connection and can't figure out where the problem is... :?
> 
> 
> 
> The firmware is only configured to work with a few chipsets. The Dlink DUB E-100 is the adaptor that seems to work the best.
Click to expand...

I think that's very much the case!
Just checked and the D-Link DUB-E100 uses ASIX AX88772 chipset, while the GTMEDIA GA-508 i purchased uses RTL8153B chipset, so my fault for thinking 'any would do'....
I'm ordering a DUB-E100 and hopefully retry in a couple of days.
Thank you!


----------



## pcbbc

Mokorx said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you make the changes, do you need to do checksum?
Click to expand...

The thing is it isn't really a checksum... it's a signature.

To make a signature you first hash the file to get a checksum, and then you sign that checksum by encrypting it with a secret key. Now the secret key we *should* sign with is known only by Audi. The unit knows the public key to reverse the encrypted signature and then compares the resulting checksum. If there's a mismatch (or the file was signed with the wrong private key) then the checksums won't match. Ergo the file is a fake.

The whole point of this process is that only the person with the secret key can make a valid signature, and any changes to the file are protected by the encrypted checksum. But we removed the entire check on the signature by flashing the replacement ifs block. The unit now no longer cares if the file is signed or not. Therefore the wrong checksum, or total absence of it, is entirely ignored, and the file declared valid regardless.

So in theory we could sign the file with out own private key (which the Porsche utility does), but unless we then tell the car the matching public key, the whole process is academic. Signing *can* be bypassed by creating our own public keys to our own known private key, and then telling the device the new public key, but usually it is just easier to remove the signing check altogether (as has been done here).

I should also point out, for anyone who doesn't know, that the map updates are available for download for free from the VW site:
https://webspecial.volkswagen.de/vwinfotainment/gb/en/index/downloads/maps-download
Select the e-Golf from 2017 on and the DiscoverPro nav system 
Latest update is P187_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT.7z

Loaded 0x26 2020/2021 EU maps onto the TT last night and it accepted them and appears to be working (it was late and I didn't do a test drive).

One thing to note is the VW updates are a lot larger (Europe is 25GB) than the Audi ones as they contain a lot of extra files in the MIB1 folders that our system doesn't use. Unfortunately you still have to download it all and copy to a SD card.

But a small price to pay for continued map updates.

Edit: Anyone in London/SE area or if your willing to travel wants to borrow use of my compatible DLink adapter you are more than welcome. FoC. Drop me a PM.


----------



## pcbbc

Here's my very basic Windows FEC Container Editor.

Absolutely no waranties offered of any kind. Suggest you check the output carefully, and ALWAYS backup your original FecContainer.

Sorry no Mac version. You'll have to find a way to run the Windows version. :?

Instructions:
1. Unzip and run the attached .NET WinForm application
No install required, it's just a standalone executable
2. Drag and drop the backup of your existing FecContainer.fec onto the application window
Validate your VIN number and timestamp are correct
3. Edit the list of FECs - you can add new ones, or change or delete existing ones
There's a modicum of validation before it saves, but don't expect it to protect you from your own stupidity
I recommend double and tripple checking everything in this whole process
4. Click the 'Save New FecContainer.fec' button
Probably best to do a binary diff and/or visual compare in a hex editor of the new and old files before uploading

Please PM me with any bugs issues. I'll try to address them.

Note the resulting file isn't signed. The application just blindly outputs the same signature bytes it read in. But there's zero point faking a signature as we're uploading onto a unit that won't be checking signing.

Download Version 1.0
Download Version 1.1 Added support for multiple FEC sets in container
Download Version 1.2 Added Module 5F Confirmation of Installation Change (I'm so XORy) calculator


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> @21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!
> 
> So far, I'm stuck on establishing TelNet connection and can't figure out where the problem is... :?
> 
> 
> 
> The firmware is only configured to work with a few chipsets. The Dlink DUB E-100 is the adaptor that seems to work the best.
Click to expand...

Ok, for now i'm not completed all, here where i am :

Connection to the car ok, extract files ok
View attachment 2


but, the App ModifyFec doesn't work for me :
View attachment 1


So i have manually do the first one :


but after that ? i have to use MIB2_FEC_Generator.sh ? extract_efs.py ?
I think i have to read your topic one more time


----------



## 21tesla

Gerald57 said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> @21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!
> but after that ? i have to use MIB2_FEC_Generator.sh ? extract_efs.py ?
> I think i have to read your topic one more time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The internal bits to run the program aren't installed your computer (probably the dev tools). Please send me your file and I'll send it right back back to you with the CarPlay bits or I see there is a Windows option available, too

logan


----------



## Gerald57

pcbbc said:


> Here's my very basic Windows FEC Container Editor.
> 
> Absolutely no waranties offered of any kind. Suggest you check the output carefully, and ALWAYS backup your original FecContainer.
> 
> Sorry no Mac version. You'll have to find a way to run the Windows version. :?
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Unzip and run the attached .NET WinForm application
> No install required, it's just a standalone executable
> 2. Drag and drop the backup of your existing FecContainer.fec onto the application window
> Validate your VIN number and timestamp are correct
> 3. Edit the list of FECs - you can add new ones, or change or delete existing ones
> There's a modicum of validation before it saves, but don't expect it to protect you from your own stupidity
> I recommend double and tripple checking everything in this whole process
> 4. Click the 'Save New FecContainer.fec' button
> Probably best to do a binary diff and/or visual compare in a hex editor of the new and old files before uploading
> 
> Please PM me with any bugs issues. I'll try to address them.
> 
> Note the resulting file isn't signed. The application just blindly outputs the same signature bytes it read in. But there's zero point faking a signature as we're uploading onto a unit that won't be checking signing.


Thank's for the program, i've just try it, here the result :

With my original fec :
View attachment 1


But when i try with the fec extracted from my car i have :


----------



## Erty

pcbbc said:


> Here's my very basic Windows FEC Container Editor.
> 
> Absolutely no waranties offered of any kind. Suggest you check the output carefully, and ALWAYS backup your original FecContainer.
> 
> Sorry no Mac version. You'll have to find a way to run the Windows version. :?
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Unzip and run the attached .NET WinForm application
> No install required, it's just a standalone executable
> 2. Drag and drop the backup of your existing FecContainer.fec onto the application window
> Validate your VIN number and timestamp are correct
> 3. Edit the list of FECs - you can add new ones, or change or delete existing ones
> There's a modicum of validation before it saves, but don't expect it to protect you from your own stupidity
> I recommend double and tripple checking everything in this whole process
> 4. Click the 'Save New FecContainer.fec' button
> Probably best to do a binary diff and/or visual compare in a hex editor of the new and old files before uploading
> 
> Please PM me with any bugs issues. I'll try to address them.
> 
> Note the resulting file isn't signed. The application just blindly outputs the same signature bytes it read in. But there's zero point faking a signature as we're uploading onto a unit that won't be checking signing.


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> The internal bits to run the program aren't installed your computer (probably the dev tools). Please send me your file and I'll send it right back back to you with the CarPlay bits or I see there is a Windows option available, too
> 
> logan


Hi, thank you for the help, but i've (like you) already paid someone for the Carplay activation, and now i try to understand how to do it from my own. Like that i can activate for my friend (my good one because it was no so easy).
So did you already want my fec files ?


----------



## pcbbc

Gerald57 said:


> Thank's for the program, i've just try it, here the result:]


Okay, no problem for the program. I needed it for modifying my own car as I can't get the other tools to work.

What was the source of the modified one you are pulling off the car that doesn't work?

My origina FEC from Audi has 5 manufacture supplied FECs in it. I see your original one only has 3.
BUT both of these files are passed as valid from the point of view of my tool, and as documented here:
https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff

The tool is checking the trailer bytes as documented:
01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00

Your modified fec from the car doesn't have those, or they are not correct.

1. Are you able to send me a copy? I can PM you an email address if you want.
2. Can you not just recreate the modified fec from your original? Assuming of course you know what was added.


----------



## Gerald57

pcbbc said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's for the program, i've just try it, here the result:]
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, no problem for the program. I needed it for modifying my own car as I can't get the other tools to work.
> 
> What was the source of the modified one you are pulling off the car that doesn't work?
> 
> My origina FEC from Audi has 5 manufacture supplied FECs in it. I see your original one only has 3.
> BUT both of these files are passed as valid from the point of view of my tool, and as documented here:
> https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff
> 
> The tool is checking the trailer bytes as documented:
> 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
> 
> Your modified fec from the car doesn't have those, or they are not correct.
> 
> 1. Are you able to send me a copy? I can PM you an email address if you want.
> 2. Can you not just recreate the modified fec from your original? Assuming of course you know what was added.
Click to expand...

Email send


----------



## pcbbc

Gerald57 said:


> Email send


Reply sent, but just to update everyone else on the thread....

Your "broken" file has these trailer bytes...
04 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 bf 00 00 00

Instead of the more "normal" (at least according to the few samples and references I've seen so far)...
01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 ff 00 00 00

I've no idea why the change was made, or what the differences mean. But as you say even the car VIN did not match then I think we should assume those changes are not necessary.

In the interests of keeping as much the same about the container file as possible, and only changing what is absolutely necessary to add the needed FECs, I'd start again from your original file and add the mods...
00040100 Added navigation
0230003f Added maps up to version 0x3F
00050000 Existing Bluetooth
00070200 Existing SDS for Nav
00030000 Existing AMI (USB enable)
00060300 Added mirror link
00060800 Added Apple CarPlay
00060900 Added Google Android Auto


----------



## Mokorx

Anyone know the passwords for MIB2 with this firmware version

MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4161_1
MU 1133

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gerald57

Mokorx said:


> Anyone know the passwords for MIB2 with this firmware version
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4161_1
> MU 1133
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not Sure but could you try this one : 4SapIKYq


----------



## Tebor123

The document attached has a load of passwords and other useful info

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ejg__5Kgcd1-j01Wlvzh921cbL34Rds-/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Mokorx

..........


----------



## Mokorx

..........


----------



## Mokorx

Gerald57 said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the passwords for MIB2 with this firmware version
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4161_1
> MU 1133
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Not Sure but could you try this one : 4SapIKYq
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Tebor123

Big thank you to everybody who has contributed to this thread! I'm planning to activate CarPlay and extend my map entitlement and this thread has given me the confidence to do it.

Silly question but does the ethernet cable between the laptop and DUB-E100 have to be a crossover cable or standard ethernet?


----------



## gAgNiCk

Tebor123 said:


> Big thank you to everybody who has contributed to this thread! I'm planning to activate CarPlay and extend my map entitlement and this thread has given me the confidence to do it.
> 
> Silly question but does the ethernet cable between the laptop and DUB-E100 have to be a crossover cable or standard ethernet?


Standard RJ45


----------



## Tebor123

Great, thank you


----------



## Tebor123

Does anybody have the password for 'MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530' Revision 0139?

I'd like to backup my existing files before updating to 1339.

TIA


----------



## tji

So, to update the maps to the latest version I am required to change the map entitlements in the .fec file, is that right ? Thanks.


----------



## 21tesla

tji said:


> So, to update the maps to the latest version I am required to change the map entitlements in the .fec file, is that right ? Thanks.


1 upgrade the software so you can login to the car. I assume that's already done

2 get the Fec file, make a copy for safe keeping, and then modify it with the software or a hex editor

3 flash the modified file that I called stage2-mod.ifs in a previous post

4 copy the modified Fec file to the car and reboot

5 perform a map update


----------



## gAgNiCk

tji said:


> So, to update the maps to the latest version I am required to change the map entitlements in the .fec file, is that right ? Thanks.


I appreciate that some people don't have the time to read back or use the search function so....
...if you read from page 20 all of the information you require will be revealed! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Tebor123

Would anybody be prepared to send me a copy of their FecContainer.fec file? Mine looked a bit odd and now nothing is working.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 21tesla

Tebor123 said:


> Would anybody be prepared to send me a copy of their FecContainer.fec file? Mine looked a bit odd and now nothing is working.


oh no ! If you put the Fec file on before doing the flash, the car might have limited functionality. But you can always put your original file on and the car will be fine again.

You're welcome to DM me with your file and I'll send it back to you with whatever change you want.


----------



## Tebor123

Thank you very much. DM sent.


----------



## Gerald57

Tebor123 said:


> Would anybody be prepared to send me a copy of their FecContainer.fec file? Mine looked a bit odd and now nothing is working.
> 
> Thanks in advance


This is exactly what i'm scarred about !!!

For now, even with this topic and the help of @21tesla and @pcbbc i'm not sure what was all the process, it seem's easy when you know it but for now i already have some shadow part.

Could i make some test with my fec files and pm you (@21tesla / @pcbbc) for verification before i update my car with ?


----------



## Tebor123

I understand your concern. I've had less stressful visits to the dentist!

Thankfully, with Tesla21's assistance everything is working perfectly now.


----------



## Gerald57

Hi, I finally have time to take a better look.

I've start from my original fec before the guy added me his modification, now i'm trying to do the same but with my VCRN and VIN car at least :lol:

So, with @pcbbc (thank's) prog i made this :


For me it seems ok (is it ?)

From now i have to put all of this on my sdcard :


Code:


FecContainer.fec (your modified file)
flashit
flashlock
mib2_ioc_flash
stage2-mod.ifs

And flash my car with the command line 
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 


Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                           
./flashlock                                   
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock                                   
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

2 Questions :
1 - I'm wondering when did the fec files that i just modified before go in my car, did the fact that i flash with the fec file on my sd put him in the car, or did i have to add a command line after in a way to tranfert him in the good folder in my car ?
2 - I finally understood that you have already make the patch yourself and we just have to use "stage2-mod.ifs" who is already path by you provided that our MMI use MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 / software version 1339 for Europe, am i right ?


----------



## 21tesla

Gerald57 said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anybody be prepared to send me a copy of their FecContainer.fec file? Mine looked a bit odd and now nothing is working.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what i'm scarred about !!!
> 
> For now, even with this topic and the help of @21tesla and @pcbbc i'm not sure what was all the process, it seem's easy when you know it but for now i already have some shadow part.
> 
> Could i make some test with my fec files and pm you (@21tesla / @pcbbc) for verification before i update my car with ?
Click to expand...

Sure - DM me the file if you want it double checked or modified.

I reflashed my own car to prove to myself the procedure worked before doing a friend's car in my driveway.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would anybody be prepared to send me a copy of their FecContainer.fec file? Mine looked a bit odd and now nothing is working.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what i'm scarred about !!!
> 
> For now, even with this topic and the help of @21tesla and @pcbbc i'm not sure what was all the process, it seem's easy when you know it but for now i already have some shadow part.
> 
> Could i make some test with my fec files and pm you (@21tesla / @pcbbc) for verification before i update my car with ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure - DM me the file if you want it double checked or modified.
> 
> I reflashed my own car to prove to myself the procedure worked before doing a friend's car in my driveway.
Click to expand...

I can't pm you (not enough message i think) [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
otherwise, concerning my 2 questions on the post above, did i have to copy my modified FecContainer.fec in the car after the flash or the flash of stage2-mod.ifs already do it ?


----------



## pcbbc

Gerald57 said:


> For me it seems ok (is it ?)


Seems okay to me.

The only thing my tool allows you to change is the contained FECs. So, if the input FecContainer is valid, they output one should be too.

The only think you could do "wrong" is enter a FEC code incorrectly, but that would just result in the requested feature not working. MIB should still be usable and you could telnet in and "have another ago", or restore to factory - assuming you kept your backup!

Note that on my car the 'flashlock' command only reported the status of the flash (LOCKED). It didn't actually lock or unlock anything. This gave me an error on the 'flashit' command because the flash is read only.

I needed to add the lock/unlock parameter to get it to actually work....


Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                           
./flashlock unlock                                   
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock lock
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

YMMV



> 1 - I'm wondering when did the fec files that i just modified before go in my car, did the fact that i flash with the fec file on my sd put him in the car, or did i have to add a command line after in a way to tranfert him in the good folder in my car ?


Step 1 - Ensure you are running MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098
Step 2 - Flash stage2-mod.ifs
Step 3 - Copy on modified FecContainer.fec



> 2 - I finally understood that you have already make the patch yourself and we just have to use "stage2-mod.ifs" who is already path by you provided that our MMI use MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 / software version 1339 for Europe, am i right ?


Yes, the supplied stage2-mod.ifs was derived from the original in MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098.
You should only be using it if your MIB is already running that exact release.

BTW checksums for this stage2-mod.ifs as downloaded from Mega and loaded onto my vehicle:


Code:


MD5 Checksum: 453F8BD39E702738A693D1E0FB3E35C2
SHA-1 Checksum: 0201C0B31BCB5E2A0CDCDDABCB1E585E3A8AD621
SHA-256 Checksum: 32866EF54218C8EEB1C83208CCDC18946B0CA86F1793DEF81198430F7D22A7D4
SHA-512 Checksum: E383B1AC3F3448701331D0ED3296989B2C521497A2D4130F23C8D59DE25C776442D5E6DD55FA423C33A63120269ED4FC1ABCDC6BA0BC124F19F88FE1BDB9B988


----------



## 21tesla

pcbbc said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it seems ok (is it ?)
> 
> 
> 
> BTW checksums for this stage2-mod.ifs as downloaded from Mega and loaded onto my vehicle:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MD5 Checksum: 453F8BD39E702738A693D1E0FB3E35C2
> SHA-1 Checksum: 0201C0B31BCB5E2A0CDCDDABCB1E585E3A8AD621
> SHA-256 Checksum: 32866EF54218C8EEB1C83208CCDC18946B0CA86F1793DEF81198430F7D22A7D4
> SHA-512 Checksum: E383B1AC3F3448701331D0ED3296989B2C521497A2D4130F23C8D59DE25C776442D5E6DD55FA423C33A63120269ED4FC1ABCDC6BA0BC124F19F88FE1BDB9B988
Click to expand...

*The checksums are a great idea*. And thanks again for all the improvements to the procedure*.*


----------



## Gerald57

pcbbc said:


> Seems okay to me.
> 
> The only thing my tool allows you to change is the contained FECs. So, if the input FecContainer is valid, they output one should be too.
> 
> The only think you could do "wrong" is enter a FEC code incorrectly, but that would just result in the requested feature not working. MIB should still be usable and you could telnet in and "have another ago", or restore to factory - assuming you kept your backup!
> 
> Note that on my car the 'flashlock' command only reported the status of the flash (LOCKED). It didn't actually lock or unlock anything. This gave me an error on the 'flashit' command because the flash is read only.
> 
> I needed to add the lock/unlock parameter to get it to actually work....
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> ./flashlock unlock
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
> ./flashlock lock
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
> 
> YMMV


Ok thank you, i think i have understand (I understand quickly but you have to explain myself a long time  )
Given the fact that i have my "Original fec AND the one the Guy have modified for me" if i make a mistake i can put back one of the two (just one).

The fact that my car is already flash with a modified stage2-mod.ifs would mean that i can directly remplace with my new modified fec files without having anything to flash, just reboot the MMI ?

And OK it's noted for the unlock and lock



pcbbc said:


> 1 - I'm wondering when did the fec files that i just modified before go in my car, did the fact that i flash with the fec file on my sd put him in the car, or did i have to add a command line after in a way to tranfert him in the good folder in my car ?
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1 - Ensure you are running MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098
> Step 2 - Flash stage2-mod.ifs
> Step 3 - Copy on modified FecContainer.fec
Click to expand...

Perfet, so with something like that :


 Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/*.fec
cp -r /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec




pcbbc said:


> 2 - I finally understood that you have already make the patch yourself and we just have to use "stage2-mod.ifs" who is already path by you provided that our MMI use MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 / software version 1339 for Europe, am i right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the supplied stage2-mod.ifs was derived from the original in MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098.
> You should only be using it if your MIB is already running that exact release.
> 
> BTW checksums for this stage2-mod.ifs as downloaded from Mega and loaded onto my vehicle:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> MD5 Checksum: 453F8BD39E702738A693D1E0FB3E35C2
> SHA-1 Checksum: 0201C0B31BCB5E2A0CDCDDABCB1E585E3A8AD621
> SHA-256 Checksum: 32866EF54218C8EEB1C83208CCDC18946B0CA86F1793DEF81198430F7D22A7D4
> SHA-512 Checksum: E383B1AC3F3448701331D0ED3296989B2C521497A2D4130F23C8D59DE25C776442D5E6DD55FA423C33A63120269ED4FC1ABCDC6BA0BC124F19F88FE1BDB9B988
Click to expand...

Ok, i have made a test 


Code:


MD5 (/Users/Gerald57/Desktop/8S/Carplay/stage2-mod.ifs) = 453f8bd39e702738a693d1e0fb3e35c2
shasum /Users/Gerald57/Desktop/8S/Carplay/stage2-mod.ifs 
0201c0b31bcb5e2a0cdcddabcb1e585e3a8ad621
shasum -a 256 /Users/Gerald57/Desktop/8S/Carplay/stage2-mod.ifs
32866ef54218c8eeb1c83208ccdc18946b0ca86f1793def81198430f7d22a7d4

And it's Same as you perfect.

To conclude (i hope), all of this is possible with the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 software, and if a new one is out, we must generate a new "stage2-mod.ifs" with the files found here https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff ? or i'm totally bad ?


----------



## pcbbc

> The fact that my car is already flash with a modified stage2-mod.ifs would mean that i can directly replace with my new modified fec files without having anything to flash, just reboot the MMI ?


Probably.
But we don't know what stage2-mod.ifs was used by the person who enabled your maps originally. Perhaps they used a different technique, we do not know...
I would say best to check (is there a command to read the flash? - presume so), or just re-flash anyway.

Probably better...


Code:


rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec

..you do not want to go deleting any other files which happen to have extension .fec!

Or even better...


Code:


mv /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer-Backup.fec




> Ok, i have made a test. And it's Same as you perfect.


Excellent. Always good to check you have a good copy.



> To conclude (i hope), all of this is possible with the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 software, and if a new one is out, we must generate a new "stage2-mod.ifs" with the files found here https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff ? or I'm totally bad ?


That would be the procedure.
But it seems updates don't offer much new, so even if a future patch is not available you may not be missing much.


----------



## 21tesla

> To conclude (i hope), all of this is possible with the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 software, and if a new one is out, we must generate a new "stage2-mod.ifs" with the files found here https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff ? or I'm totally bad ?


That would be the procedure.
But it seems updates don't offer much new, so even if a future patch is not available you may not be missing much.[/quote]

Yes, that's true. However, the entire file system (not just the patch file) hasn't changed between North America 1389->1482 and those versions are also identical to the UK releases in the same series. Given all the car models/brands, if the software doesn't need desperately to be changed, VAG might not want to change it or expend the extra programming effort.

If a new file system for a given release needs to be made from scratch, it's not difficult because the file that must be patched (MIBroot) probably doesn't ever change, either. Even if it did, the subroutine that needs to be patched can be identified and repatched. I have made notes on the procedure, and can post it.

Kudos to the person who was able to identify the subroutine in the program that checks the Fec file, disassemble it, and make three very innocuous if-then statements to break the check in a such a way that it always returns true.

The Porsche forum member dumped the entire file system to get at that one file, then modified it, repackaged and compressed the file system. It turns out to be easier than that - you can just uncompress the file system, make the byte changes in a hex editor and then recompress.


----------



## Gerald57

Cool, and a very thank you for all the help, I still have to find the courage to start now :lol:

Ok for the command, not delete all and move / rename the fec file

I hesitate to start from my original fec files to witch i add the miss code, or the modified fec guy where i just modify my VIN and VCRN. what would you do ?



21tesla said:


> I have made notes on the procedure, and can post it


If it's possible i like to know how (new challenge approaching  )


----------



## Tebor123

Just wanted to add my thanks to everybody who has contributed to this thread. CarPlay is working nicely along with everything else on my car. Well worth the stress but also a great learning experience.

If anybody near Sudbury, Suffolk wants to borrow my DUB-E100 just let me know.


----------



## 21tesla

I was asked about the specific changes made to the software distribution to all Carplay and navigation to work. This post will appeal to members with some computer knowledge.

Below is a listing of the flash memory in the car.



Code:


0	IPL	type 1		0 		1ffff		131072
1	IFS	type 2		20000		3b0e53		3739220  (emergency file system)
2	IFS	type 2		540000		b9dba7		6675368  (first file system)
3	IFS 	type 2 	ba0000		1ae0533	15992116 (second file system)
4	DSP	type 4		3d00000	3dc6923	813348
5	BIOS	type 5		3f00000	3ffffff	1048576

In the software distribution, the first and second filesystems at memory locations 0x540000 and 0xba0000 are found together in RCC/ifs-root/31/default/ifs-root.ifs. This file can be split in a hex editor at the three bytes, EB7EFF. I split the file with a hex editor into two at offset 0x660000. As a Mac user, I found HexFiend does a good job (http://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend). I denote original files as _clean_ and others as _mod_-ified.



Code:


ifs-root.ifs 		22676784 bytes (original file) 
stage1-clean.ifs 	6684672 bytes  (first file system in ifs-root.ifs)
stage2-clean.ifs 	15992112 bytes (second file system in ifs-root.ifs)

The command dumpifs will decompress the file systems. A related shell script uncompress and dump the contents into a directory. I did this on a linux box.



Code:


./dumpifs stage2-clean.ifs -u stage2-clean-unc.ifs (44649248 bytes)

./dumpIfs.sh stage1-clean.ifs stage1-clean-dir
./dumpIfs.sh stage2-clean.ifs stage2-clean-dir

An exhaustive comparison between the files in the distribution and a modified car only revealed one change in MIBroot. This program is found in /usr/apps in the car and the second file system, which I called stage2 in the above example.

Comparison with a hex editor (vBinDiff / https://www.cjmweb.net/vbindiff) between a clean and modified MIBroot file revealed three bytes were changed. Thus, if you wish to make a modified ifs to flash onto your car, you can make three substitutions of 0A->00 in stage2-clean-unc.ifs at locations 0x01fd0167, 0x01fd018b, and 0x01fd01f.



Code:


stage2-clean-unc.ifs                                                        
01FD 0160: 40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00 0A  40 A0 8D E2 34 70 8D E2  @ ..+... @...4p..
01FD 0170: 05 00 A0 E1 04 10 A0 E1  0A 20 A0 E1 07 30 A0 E1  ........ . ...0..
01FD 0180: E6 EF FF EB 00 00 50 E3  1D 00 00 0A 05 00 A0 E1  ......P. ........
01FD 0190: 08 10 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  44 30 8D E2 00 A0 8D E5  ..... .. D0......
01FD 01A0: 04 70 8D E5 40 F0 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 0F 00 00 0A  [email protected] ..P.....
01FD 01B0: 08 10 A0 E1 0A 30 A0 E1  05 00 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  .....0.. ..... ..
01FD 01C0: 00 70 8D E5 6D F1 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 50 10 8D 12  .p..m... ..P.P...
01FD 01D0: 50 10 8D 02 01 30 A0 13  02 30 A0 03 06 00 A0 11  P....0.. .0......
01FD 01E0: 38 30 21 15 06 00 A0 01  34 30 21 05 0D 00 00 EA  80!..... 40!.....

stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs                                                        
01FD 0160: 40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00 00  40 A0 8D E2 34 70 8D E2  @ ..+... @...4p..
01FD 0170: 05 00 A0 E1 04 10 A0 E1  0A 20 A0 E1 07 30 A0 E1  ........ . ...0..
01FD 0180: E6 EF FF EB 00 00 50 E3  1D 00 00 00 05 00 A0 E1  ......P. ........
01FD 0190: 08 10 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  44 30 8D E2 00 A0 8D E5  ..... .. D0......
01FD 01A0: 04 70 8D E5 40 F0 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 0F 00 00 00  [email protected] ..P.....
01FD 01B0: 08 10 A0 E1 0A 30 A0 E1  05 00 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  .....0.. ..... ..
01FD 01C0: 00 70 8D E5 6D F1 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 50 10 8D 12  .p..m... ..P.P...
01FD 01D0: 50 10 8D 02 01 30 A0 13  02 30 A0 03 06 00 A0 11  P....0.. .0......
01FD 01E0: 38 30 21 15 06 00 A0 01  34 30 21 05 0D 00 00 EA  80!..... 40!.....
┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
│Arrow keys move  F find      RET next difference  ESC quit  T move top        │
│C ASCII/EBCDIC   E edit file   G goto position      Q quit  B move bottom     │
└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

The modified file can then be compressed with packifs and its accompanying shell script.



Code:


./packifs.sh 260 stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs lzo

The file stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs is what I shortened to stage2-mod.ifs in my initial post. This file would then be flashed back to memory location ba0000 on the car. Likewise, you could to the same substitutions directly the ifs-root.ifs file

Next, I disassembled the MIBroot binary back on my Mac with the publicly available program, Ghidra (http://ghidra-sre.org). A comparison of the clean and modified revealed the three branch commands (beq) were replaced with no-operation commands (andeq). Whoever did that was very clever.


----------



## Gerald57

Thank's @21tesla for your explanation, i must be concentrate to undestand everything now.

Otherwise, i have done some test with my car, the correction of the fec file work perfet, thank you everyone, now i juste have one question.

Could you tel me what all the fec file you have in the folder /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/

I have a lot of, and i think there is too much fec :
exemple, i have :
FecContainer.fec => The actual Fec container used
NewFecContainer.fec
FecContainer.fec.orig => The Backup of my original Fec
IllegalFecContainer.fec
TempFecContainer.fec

Any ideas of what are the other ? did i have to delete them ?
I have extract them but there is nothing but 00000000 inside when i edit it with an Hex editor.

Thx


----------



## Tebor123

Slight change of subject but does anybody have a copy of the VC Version 290 update they could share?

TIA


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Seriously people, I envy you! 

Is anyone based near London area willing to borrow their D-Link so I can pull the FecContainer off my car, please?

I'll be in the area this Monday and would really appreciate if anyone's willing to help (I'm actually based in Peterborough).

It's either my D-link is broken, my car is broken or I'm the one broken...but I can't manage to successfully establish connection between my laptop (windows) and the MMI.

So frustrating really...I've tried Telnet (from CMD)...Putty...and listened to the ports (netstat -a) but my port 123 doesn't Listen no matter what I do. I've even disabled the Firewall and Stopped Windows Time Service to no avail... :?


----------



## gAgNiCk

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Seriously people, I envy you!
> 
> Is anyone based near London area willing to borrow their D-Link so I can pull the FecContainer off my car, please?
> 
> I'll be in the area this Monday and would really appreciate if anyone's willing to help (I'm actually based in Peterborough).
> 
> It's either my D-link is broken, my car is broken or I'm the one broken...but I can't manage to successfully establish connection between my laptop (windows) and the MMI.
> 
> So frustrating really...I've tried Telnet (from CMD)...Putty...and listened to the ports (netstat -a) but my port 123 doesn't Listen no matter what I do. I've even disabled the Firewall and Stopped Windows Time Service to no avail... :?


Maybe a daft question but have you configured the IP address on your laptop's ethernet port?


----------



## Tebor123

How did you enable the green menu?


----------



## 21tesla

Here is a configuration that should work on a mac or windows machine, along with a PuTTY session


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> How did you enable the green menu?


Step 1: Make sure Developer Mode is activated in 5F Adaptations.

Step 2: Press the below buttons at the same time and keep them until the Green Menu appears (you can exit by just switching tabs)


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

gAgNiCk said:


> Maybe a daft question but have you configured the IP address on your laptop's ethernet port?


No harm, mate. Yes, I've configured it with random IP and eventried IPs from that Green Menu I posted earlier...but still nothing....


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> Here is a configuration that should work on a mac or windows machine, along with a PuTTY session


Thank you!
That's exactly how I configured Putty...
I've checked and Telnet is working fine (tested with a patch between my laptop and my PC and I can Telnet on it)...

I'm suspicios that my D-Link isn't fully compatible? My revision is D1...
Other cause could be the actuall MMI, that's why I asked help from you guys - At least I could exclude D-link fault and possibly my own fault?


----------



## 21tesla

My Dlink is revision D1


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> My Dlink is revision D1


I honestly can't figure out why I can't get the connection running...
My suspicion is that it might be the fact that I'm using a laptop and Windows is setup to use port 123 for the NTP service (Windows Time Service)?
iOS doesn't have NTP service, but I don't have access to a Mac device...


----------



## pcbbc

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dlink is revision D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't figure out why I can't get the connection running...
> My suspicion is that it might be the fact that I'm using a laptop and Windows is setup to use port 123 for the NTP service (Windows Time Service)?
> iOS doesn't have NTP service, but I don't have access to a Mac device...
Click to expand...

I disabled the wifi adapter on my laptop, and enabled the Ethernet port. No trouble connecting with Windows 10, built in telnet and DLink DUB-E100 H/W Ver D1.

If Orpington, SE London is not to far out for you, happy to help out tomorrow. Can meet you somewhere half way in the evening if that helps? PM me.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

pcbbc said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dlink is revision D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't figure out why I can't get the connection running...
> My suspicion is that it might be the fact that I'm using a laptop and Windows is setup to use port 123 for the NTP service (Windows Time Service)?
> iOS doesn't have NTP service, but I don't have access to a Mac device...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disabled the wifi adapter on my laptop, and enabled the Ethernet port. No trouble connecting with Windows 10, built in telnet and DLink DUB-E100 H/W Ver D1.
> 
> If Orpington, SE London is not to far out for you, happy to help out tomorrow. Can meet you somewhere half way in the evening if that helps? PM me.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm sending you a PM now!


----------



## Gerald57

This is my Dlink :



I have try at a friend with his computer on windows 10 with putty the first time, but when i was connected, the hierrachy of files wasn't the same as the tutorial, so we have decided to do nothing.
After that at home with my Mac, everthing ok, i don't know what was the prob with windows, the next time i will look more precisely.

otherwise, anybody could tell me what was all the fec files you have in the folder ?

@m4k4r0vbf, if you went to France, no problem to come see me and work together on your car, but I think it's a bit far


----------



## 21tesla

The hierarchy of the files could be different if you configured PuTTY to login with port 23 instead of port 123

Perform an upgrade of your software to whatever is around, probably version 1389 and 296.

The FEC folder has several files in it (FecContainer.fec, Exceptionlist, etc). Only the FecContainer.fec file needs to be copied over. While the SDcard is in the car, copy a few more files that you will need for later stages.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
exit

At that point, you can modify the Fec file but don't copy it back onto the car yet. Copy the stage2-mod.ifs file onto the SDcard. It should be ~15MB. Perform the flash procedure as described.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0                            
./flashlock  unlock                                  
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs       
./flashlock  lock                                  
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

Let the car reboot. You can copy over the modified Fec file and then reboot again.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123  					
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec
/usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot

At this point, only a few adaptations need to be made with Obdeleven or VCDS.


----------



## Erty

Thanks a lot for your explanations !
Do you the stage2-mod.ifs file for the version 1129 ?


----------



## 21tesla

Erty said:


> Thanks a lot for your explanations !
> Do you the stage2-mod.ifs file for the version 1129 ?


Without seeing the original ifs-root.ifs file from version 1129, I won't be able to say that the file I posted is identical and will work. Here is a link for europe version TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 version 1339 and VC dashboard 296

https://mega.nz/file/OKZzlQAD#_xBo2BlDZ ... OL4RmtOQPU
https://mega.nz/file/jPZlmAKB#c37qQ7wZD ... V5YLWlmbkU


----------



## Erty

Thanks but I know 2 ou 3 guys who have update to version 1339 and they have lost Google Earth...


----------



## kevin#34

within 3 months it will not be a problem anymore... :roll:


----------



## Erty

Audi have told me that it will still work...
Wait and see.


----------



## kevin#34

as far as I know, only from 19 YM onwards... but let's see...


----------



## pcbbc

Google maps still working for me after upgrade and FEC hack - MY2017.
They did turn themselves off after the map update, but I just re-enabled in the menus.

On my list of "what ifs" is where is the endpoint that's the MIB connects to configured?
Seems to me that if we knew that we could intercept the traffic, reverse engineer it, and host our own service after Audi turn it off...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

*Update here people*
First, I'd like to thank pcbbc who offered some of his time to help me the other day!!
Thanks to him, I finally managed to TelNet on the MMI (turns out I was attepting to Telnet on the exact same IP I was manually setting for the network card - stupid of me).

I managed to retrieve the 4 files:
-FecContainer.fec
-flashlock
-flashit
-mib2_ioc_flash

I've added the 3 Fec codes to my already existing 5 and saved the new FecContainer (for later use).

Next is where I messed up (pretty badly I think):
Was about to copy 'stage2-mod.ifs' by running 21tesla's instructions in this same page and everything seemed fine, but at the end of the flash 1 thing got a "Failed". I continued and locked back flashlock and finished with the reboot command.

Now the Entertainment Functions keep loading...but not fully booting up.
It doesn't let me reconnect via TelNet because it's not fully booted...What do you guys suggest?

Should I reflash the 5F firmware altogether?? (P5098 - SW verion 1339)
I checked and can't connect to 5F via VCDS or OBD11 either.

To be clear, the only executable commands I ran were unlock--->execute stage2-mod.ifs--->lock--->reboot.
I haven't replaced the original FecContainer.fec yet.


----------



## 21tesla

If you can't telnet in, perhaps try getting into the engineering menu and letting the car install a fresh OS from an SD card.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> If you can't telnet in, perhaps try getting into the engineering menu and letting the car install a fresh OS from an SD card.


That's what I'm attempting now...But seems like it doesn't want to enter the Red Menu at this stage...

Looks like I pretty much bricked it completely... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I can't think of anything else I could try


----------



## Erty

pcbbc said:


> Google maps still working for me after upgrade and FEC hack - MY2017.
> They did turn themselves off after the map update, but I just re-enabled in the menus.
> 
> On my list of "what ifs" is where is the endpoint that's the MIB connects to configured?
> Seems to me that if we knew that we could intercept the traffic, reverse engineer it, and host our own service after Audi turn it off...


Good news. With version 1339 ?


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't telnet in, perhaps try getting into the engineering menu and letting the car install a fresh OS from an SD card.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm attempting now...But seems like it doesn't want to enter the Red Menu at this stage...
> 
> Looks like I pretty much bricked it completely... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I can't think of anything else I could try
Click to expand...

Any luck!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't telnet in, perhaps try getting into the engineering menu and letting the car install a fresh OS from an SD card.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm attempting now...But seems like it doesn't want to enter the Red Menu at this stage...
> 
> Looks like I pretty much bricked it completely... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I can't think of anything else I could try
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any luck!
Click to expand...

Nothing unfortunately...so it seems that it's corrupted and the only fix is to patch the root by connecting via Jtag.
Guide attached if anyone ever needs it.
I'll be attempting this as soon as I receive my FT232RL module from Ebay.
I'll be posting (hopefully good) updates.


----------



## gAgNiCk

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Nothing unfortunately...so it seems that it's corrupted and the only fix is to patch the root by connecting via Jtag.
> Guide attached if anyone ever needs it.
> I'll be attempting this as soon as I receive my FT232RL module from Ebay.
> I'll be posting (hopefully good) updates.


That's most unfortunate but I'm sure you'll be able to recover your MIB2 unit.

For anyone else attempting this procedure, it would be prudent to verify the integrity of the mod file via checksum prior to flashing. With a failed flash the best approach would be to revert/flash original unmodified stage2 before locking and reboot.


----------



## pcbbc

Erty said:


> Good news. With version 1339 ?


Yes. 1339. YMMV.



m4k4r0vbf said:


> That's what I'm attempting now...But seems like it doesn't want to enter the Red Menu at this stage...
> 
> Nothing unfortunately...so it seems that it's corrupted and the only fix is to patch the root by connecting via Jtag.


Sorry to hear this.... 

I was guessing there would be some low level JTAG recovery option, but I didn't know what it was. Good to know. Thanks for posting and good luck with your recovery.

The red menus are provided by the MIB. My guess what you are seeing on the VC currently is being generated entirely at the VC end as the MIB isn't even booting.

Normally when MIB is actually running it produces it's own video output onto which the VC "overlays" the cluster graphics. This keeps ancillary MIB functions and "mission critical" VC systems entirely separate.


----------



## Jayaonline

pcbbc said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dlink is revision D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly can't figure out why I can't get the connection running...
> My suspicion is that it might be the fact that I'm using a laptop and Windows is setup to use port 123 for the NTP service (Windows Time Service)?
> iOS doesn't have NTP service, but I don't have access to a Mac device...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I disabled the wifi adapter on my laptop, and enabled the Ethernet port. No trouble connecting with Windows 10, built in telnet and DLink DUB-E100 H/W Ver D1.
> 
> If Orpington, SE London is not to far out for you, happy to help out tomorrow. Can meet you somewhere half way in the evening if that helps? PM me.
Click to expand...

Hi @pcbbc,

Would I be able to take up your offer of assistance please? I have a 2015 TTS with Apple Carplay Retrofitted. My firmware and VC have been updated to the latest versions. I would like to update my maps to 2020 21, but I believe I need to update my FECs to extend the map licence (my maps only go up to 2018). Is this something you're able to help with?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

gAgNiCk said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing unfortunately...so it seems that it's corrupted and the only fix is to patch the root by connecting via Jtag.
> Guide attached if anyone ever needs it.
> I'll be attempting this as soon as I receive my FT232RL module from Ebay.
> I'll be posting (hopefully good) updates.
> 
> 
> 
> That's most unfortunate but I'm sure you'll be able to recover your MIB2 unit.
> 
> For anyone else attempting this procedure, it would be prudent to verify the integrity of the mod file via checksum prior to flashing. With a failed flash the best approach would be to revert/flash original unmodified stage2 before locking and reboot.
Click to expand...

I hope so as well.
What's funny is that I actually checked and the hashes identically matched, so the file was alright.
Only thing I cam think could have caused this would be a typo in the commands lines I input...(or some unknown mmx board version restriction?)


----------



## Jayaonline

Thanks for the messages @pcbbc and @21tesla. It says I'm unable to reply to PMs at the moment. Will be in touch as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## Gerald57

Hi I'll be back  
So


21tesla said:


> I was asked about the specific changes made to the software distribution to all Carplay and navigation to work. This post will appeal to members with some computer knowledge.
> 
> Below is a listing of the flash memory in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0	IPL	type 1		0 		1ffff		131072
> 1	IFS	type 2		20000		3b0e53		3739220  (emergency file system)
> 2	IFS	type 2		540000		b9dba7		6675368  (first file system)
> 3	IFS 	type 2 	ba0000		1ae0533	15992116 (second file system)
> 4	DSP	type 4		3d00000	3dc6923	813348
> 5	BIOS	type 5		3f00000	3ffffff	1048576
> 
> In the software distribution, the first and second filesystems at memory locations 0x540000 and 0xba0000 are found together in RCC/ifs-root/31/default/ifs-root.ifs. This file can be split in a hex editor at the three bytes, EB7EFF. I split the file with a hex editor into two at offset 0x660000. As a Mac user, I found HexFiend does a good job (http://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend). I denote original files as _clean_ and others as _mod_-ified.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ifs-root.ifs 		22676784 bytes (original file)
> stage1-clean.ifs 	6684672 bytes  (first file system in ifs-root.ifs)
> stage2-clean.ifs 	15992112 bytes (second file system in ifs-root.ifs)


Ok, here i'm good, i have the same numbers of bytes :




21tesla said:


> The command dumpifs will decompress the file systems. A related shell script uncompress and dump the contents into a directory. I did this on a linux box.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./dumpifs stage2-clean.ifs -u stage2-clean-unc.ifs (44649248 bytes)
> 
> ./dumpIfs.sh stage1-clean.ifs stage1-clean-dir
> ./dumpIfs.sh stage2-clean.ifs stage2-clean-dir


For here i seem to be ok, i have success make stage2-clean-unc.ifs (44,6Mo) and the dumpIfs stage 1 and stage 2 and found the MIBRoot in the /usr/apps folder

But now i'm already lost and don't know what to do, (i've read all you have write)

You make a comparison between stage2-clean-unc.ifs and stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs but from where comes stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs I don't see him arrived before.



21tesla said:


> An exhaustive comparison between the files in the distribution and a modified car only revealed one change in MIBroot. This program is found in /usr/apps in the car and the second file system, which I called stage2 in the above example.
> 
> Comparison with a hex editor (vBinDiff / https://www.cjmweb.net/vbindiff) between a clean and modified MIBroot file revealed three bytes were changed. Thus, if you wish to make a modified ifs to flash onto your car, you can make three substitutions of 0A->00 in stage2-clean-unc.ifs at locations 0x01fd0167, 0x01fd018b, and 0x01fd01af.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> stage2-clean-unc.ifs
> 01FD 0160: 40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00 0A  40 A0 8D E2 34 70 8D E2  @ ..+... @...4p..
> 01FD 0170: 05 00 A0 E1 04 10 A0 E1  0A 20 A0 E1 07 30 A0 E1  ........ . ...0..
> 01FD 0180: E6 EF FF EB 00 00 50 E3  1D 00 00 0A 05 00 A0 E1  ......P. ........
> 01FD 0190: 08 10 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  44 30 8D E2 00 A0 8D E5  ..... .. D0......
> 01FD 01A0: 04 70 8D E5 40 F0 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 0F 00 00 0A  [email protected] ..P.....
> 01FD 01B0: 08 10 A0 E1 0A 30 A0 E1  05 00 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  .....0.. ..... ..
> 01FD 01C0: 00 70 8D E5 6D F1 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 50 10 8D 12  .p..m... ..P.P...
> 01FD 01D0: 50 10 8D 02 01 30 A0 13  02 30 A0 03 06 00 A0 11  P....0.. .0......
> 01FD 01E0: 38 30 21 15 06 00 A0 01  34 30 21 05 0D 00 00 EA  80!..... 40!.....
> 
> stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs
> 01FD 0160: 40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00 00  40 A0 8D E2 34 70 8D E2  @ ..+... @...4p..
> 01FD 0170: 05 00 A0 E1 04 10 A0 E1  0A 20 A0 E1 07 30 A0 E1  ........ . ...0..
> 01FD 0180: E6 EF FF EB 00 00 50 E3  1D 00 00 00 05 00 A0 E1  ......P. ........
> 01FD 0190: 08 10 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  44 30 8D E2 00 A0 8D E5  ..... .. D0......
> 01FD 01A0: 04 70 8D E5 40 F0 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 0F 00 00 00  [email protected] ..P.....
> 01FD 01B0: 08 10 A0 E1 0A 30 A0 E1  05 00 A0 E1 04 20 A0 E1  .....0.. ..... ..
> 01FD 01C0: 00 70 8D E5 6D F1 FF EB  00 00 50 E3 50 10 8D 12  .p..m... ..P.P...
> 01FD 01D0: 50 10 8D 02 01 30 A0 13  02 30 A0 03 06 00 A0 11  P....0.. .0......
> 01FD 01E0: 38 30 21 15 06 00 A0 01  34 30 21 05 0D 00 00 EA  80!..... 40!.....
> ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
> │Arrow keys move  F find      RET next difference  ESC quit  T move top        │
> │C ASCII/EBCDIC   E edit file   G goto position      Q quit  B move bottom     │
> └──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
> 
> The modified file can then be compressed with packifs and its accompanying shell script.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./packifs.sh 260 stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs lzo
> 
> The file stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs is what I shortened to stage2-mod.ifs in my initial post. This file would then be flashed back to memory location ba0000 on the car. Likewise, you could to the same substitutions directly the ifs-root.ifs file
> 
> Next, I disassembled the MIBroot binary back on my Mac with the publicly available program, Ghidra (http://ghidra-sre.org). A comparison of the clean and modified revealed the three branch commands (beq) were replaced with no-operation commands (andeq). Whoever did that was very clever.


----------



## 21tesla

Gerald57 said:


> Hi I'll be back
> You make a comparison between stage2-clean-unc.ifs and stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs but from where comes stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs I don't see him arrived before.


If you have an unpacked (uncompressed) ifs system, then you are almost there. My naming scheme goes like this

*ifs-root.ifs* (the main file containing two file systems, compressed, "clean" from an original SD card)
*stage1-clean.ifs* / stage2-clean.ifs -> the ifs-root.ifs file split in two with a hex editor, both file systems are still compressed
*stage2-clean-unc.ifs* -> the stage2-clean.ifs file that has been uncompressed like you did with the program, dumpifs
*stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs* -> the ~40MB file above that has been modified with a hex editor to permit the new carplay Fec's to load
*stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.if*s -> the file above that has been modified and compressed with the program, packifs
*stage2-clean-mod.ifs* -> is the same as stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs above (less to type). This is what I flashed onto the car.

If you wish to examine the MIBroot file (or any other file) then the dumpIfs.sh script can be used - just like you have done.

So I think your method is okay and my naming scheme needed some clarification


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> If you have an unpacked (uncompressed) ifs system, then you are almost there. My naming scheme goes like this
> 
> *ifs-root.ifs* (the main file containing two file systems, compressed, "clean" from an original SD card)
> *stage1-clean.ifs* / stage2-clean.ifs -> the ifs-root.ifs file split in two with a hex editor, both file systems are still compressed
> *stage2-clean-unc.ifs* -> the stage2-clean.ifs file that has been uncompressed like you did with the program, dumpifs
> *stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs* -> the ~40MB file above that has been modified with a hex editor to permit the new carplay Fec's to load
> *stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.if*s -> the file above that has been modified and compressed with the program, packifs
> *stage2-clean-mod.ifs* -> is the same as stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs above (less to type). This is what I flashed onto the car.
> 
> If you wish to examine the MIBroot file (or any other file) then the dumpIfs.sh script can be used - just like you have done.
> 
> So I think your method is okay and my naming scheme needed some clarification


Almost, but not finished :roll: , so once again, thank you for your help.

*ifs-root.ifs* (the main file containing two file systems, compressed, "clean" from an original SD card) => OK for this one, found at RCC/ifs-root/31/default 22,7Mo
*stage1-clean.ifs / stage2-clean.ifs *-> the ifs-root.ifs file split in two with a hex editor, both file systems are still compressed => OK for this two, like i said, to the nearest byte, but what are they for, i don't use them after !
*stage2-clean-unc.ifs* -> the stage2-clean.ifs file that has been uncompressed like you did with the program, dumpifs OK for this one, name MIBRoot (16,5Mo) 

*stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs* -> the ~40MB file above that has been modified with a hex editor to permit the new carplay Fec's to load
It's here that i'm not certain, so after i make the 44,6Mo file : 


Code:


./dumpifs stage2-clean.ifs -u stage2-clean-unc.ifs (44649248 bytes)

 what modification did i have to make to him ?


After that i have to compress him with the packifs command and rename it stage2-mod.ifs and it is this one i can checksums to look if it was the same as your's

So i'm just not certain of the modification to do to the big file before compress him


----------



## 21tesla

Gerald57 said:


> After that i have to compress him with the packifs command and rename it stage2-mod.ifs and it is this one i can checksums to look if it was the same as yours


Yes... uncompress the stage2 file. It should be ~ 40MB. Then modify it. Then compress it with packifs back to ~16MB.

Three bytes must be changed. In stage2-clean-unc.ifs, search for the hex bytes "40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00". The next byte should be "0A" @ 0x1FD0167. Change it to "00". Change 0x01FD018B from 0A to 00. Change 0x01FD01AF from 0A to 00. This is now your modified file. Compress it with packifs and you have a stage2-mod.ifs that you can compare.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After that i have to compress him with the packifs command and rename it stage2-mod.ifs and it is this one i can checksums to look if it was the same as yours
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... uncompress the stage2 file. It should be ~ 40MB. Then modify it. Then compress it with packifs back to ~16MB.
> 
> Three bytes must be changed. In stage2-clean-unc.ifs, search for the hex bytes "40 20 8D E5 2B 00 00". The next byte should be "0A" @ 0x1FD0167. Change it to "00". Change 0x01FD018B from 0A to 00. Change 0x01FD01AF from 0A to 00. This is now your modified file. Compress it with packifs and you have a stage2-mod.ifs that you can compare.
Click to expand...

Okkkkkkk i have understand but unfortunately i don't have the same result :?

I have modified my own stage2-clean-unc.ifs into stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs (44,6Mo) like you said with the three modification :
View attachment 3


After that typing the compress command :


Code:


./packifs.sh 260 stage2-clean-unc-mod.ifs stage2-clean-unc-mod-comp.ifs lzo

 for making my own stage2-mod.ifs
View attachment 2

View attachment 1


Did you have the same result like ./ fixdecifs: not found and ./fixencifs : not found

Although i have it :



My MD5 result : 


Code:


MD5 (/Users/gp/Desktop/stage2-mod.ifs) = 9060de82f1b6efcb69c1017d14274e55


----------



## 21tesla

> Did you have the same result like ./ fixdecifs: not found and ./fixencifs : not found


You are missing these exectuable files because they haven't been compiled for your system.

Look in the directory of the dumpifs files... there should be another file called Makefile. It is the instructions to compile the software. To compile the rest, just type "make".

If you are getting errors, your linux machine may be missing the compression libraries. If that's the case,



Code:


sudo apt-get install liblzo2-2
sudo apt-get install libucl-dev
sudo apt-get install liblz4-dev


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you enable the green menu?
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: Make sure Developer Mode is activated in 5F Adaptations.
> 
> Step 2: Press the below buttons at the same time and keep them until the Green Menu appears (you can exit by just switching tabs)
Click to expand...

I cannot activate develper mode in 5F. When I tried to activate it; I got error"Function not available". Did you do any other thing before activating developer mode in 5F?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you enable the green menu?
> 
> 
> 
> Step 1: Make sure Developer Mode is activated in 5F Adaptations.
> 
> Step 2: Press the below buttons at the same time and keep them until the Green Menu appears (you can exit by just switching tabs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot activate develper mode in 5F. When I tried to activate it; I got error"Function not available". Did you do any other thing before activating developer mode in 5F?
Click to expand...

Initially I was getting the same thing.
If you're using OBD11, try changing the Service Type to "Developer" or "EOL" and it will allow you.


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf

Your guide works.

Thanks


----------



## Tebor123

> Initially I was getting the same thing.
> If you're using OBD11, try changing the Service Type to "Developer" or "EOL" and it will allow you.


Thank you but I'm using VCDS. It's strange that VCDS cannot do this but OBD11 can. Now looking for somebody close to me with OBD11.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Initially I was getting the same thing.
> If you're using OBD11, try changing the Service Type to "Developer" or "EOL" and it will allow you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you but I'm using VCDS. It's strange that VCDS cannot do this but OBD11 can. Now looking for somebody close to me with OBD11.
Click to expand...

If you're around Peterborough area I can gladly help


----------



## Tebor123

Thank you. I'll remember that if I'm ever in the area. May be going to Harrogate in November. I can always take a detour off the A1


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

*As an update on my corrupted ifs-root.ifs*

By following the guide I have managed to successfully enter IPL Mode via Putty and all goes well until I get to that 60s countdown (Page 7 of the guide)...Because of the continuous countdown I can't get to type 'slay -9 MIBEmergency' command and CTRL+V or Copy-Paste iare not an option....

Max I get to type are a couple of letters until the next number comes up.

I have attached an example output I'm getting (highlighted in yellow are my own inputs).

Any thoughts of a command I could use to bypass this anyone?


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> *As an update on my corrupted ifs-root.ifs*
> Any thoughts of a command I could use to bypass this anyone?


I would have thought the output you see is independent of the text you're trying to type so you can continue to type it and hit return as if it wasn't there.

I don't see a shell to type the slay command into. Instead, there seems to be a login prompt after you hit return. If you have to login and then type the password, the password for emergency for a particular software revision should be there in the PDF file that someone posted a few pages back.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> Did you have the same result like ./ fixdecifs: not found and ./fixencifs : not found
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing these exectuable files because they haven't been compiled for your system.
> 
> Look in the directory of the dumpifs files... there should be another file called Makefile. It is the instructions to compile the software. To compile the rest, just type "make".
> 
> If you are getting errors, your linux machine may be missing the compression libraries. If that's the case,
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo apt-get install liblzo2-2
> sudo apt-get install libucl-dev
> sudo apt-get install liblz4-dev
Click to expand...

Thank's but i'm very sad, always the same result for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Perhap's my ifsroot-stage2-unc-mod.ifs is not ok
here's his md5


Code:


MD5 (/Users/gp/Desktop/ifsroot_stage2_unc_mod.ifs) = 324567db59e49a07cc30528ca4726099

if you can compare.

Grrr the last step, i'm disgusted :evil:

Edit : I think my problem is : 


Code:


Look in the directory of the dumpifs files... there should be another file called Makefile. It is the instructions to compile the software. To compile the rest, just type "make".

 and my Linux ignorance, so if someone could tell me how to "make" i take 

Edit 2 :
I have read a lot of Linux today, and this is my "make" result :


Code:


[email protected]:~/Bureau/IFS/dumpifs-master$ make
clang fixdecifs.c -o fixdecifs -lz -llzo2 -lucl -llz4
fixdecifs.c:76:22: warning: passing 'char *' to parameter of type 'const unsigned char *' converts between pointers to integer types with different sign [-Wpointer-sign]
        if((ipos = find(fp, (char*)&ihdr.signature, sizeof ihdr.signature, 0)) == -1) {
                            ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
etc...and end with 
15 warnings generated.
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lz
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llzo2
clang: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
make: *** [Makefile:27: fixdecifs] Error 1


----------



## Gerald57

I reply to me because i think i'm ok with the generation :

This is the end of the command :



Code:


Done.
Add padding
Compress using ./zzz done.
Packing stage2-mod.ifs
61507+1 records in
61507+1 records out
15991849 bytes (16 MB, 15 MiB) copied, 0,330245 s, 48,4 MB/s
finalSize is 15992109  padlen is 7
7+0 records in
7+0 records out
7 bytes copied, 0,000125612 s, 55,7 kB/s
Recored file size is not correct! File size recorded (spos + shdr.stored_size) 15992112.  Expected 15992116
Update - write 256 bytes (expect write 256 bytes)

Stored checksum not correct!
Expected checksum: 0xfa3c9c69
  NG: 00 00 00 00
GOOD: 69 9c 3c fa
Update - write 4 bytes (expect write 4 bytes)
Found ipos=0x107 spos=0 (0)
Compressed data offset=0x104
Image startup_size=0x104 (260) image_size=0x2a94a1c (44648988)
Done
-rw-rw-r-- 1 gp gp 15992116 oct.   5 05:15 stage2-mod.ifs

No idee why he said :
Stored checksum not correct!
Expected checksum: 0xfa3c9c69
NG: 00 00 00 00
GOOD: 69 9c 3c fa

But when i make a MD5 it like everyone :


Code:


MD5 (/Users/gp/Desktop/stage2-mod.ifs) = 453f8bd39e702738a693d1e0fb3e35c2

So i hoppe it's ok, if my MD5 is the same someone confirm ?


To resume in fact we only make a 3 byte modification that's all


----------



## 21tesla

Gerald57 said:


> I reply to me because i think i'm ok with the generation :
> 
> To resume in fact we only make a 3 byte modification that's all


I'm glad your problems were fixed. It looks like two libraries were missing, liblzo2 and libz and the program itself compiled okay with a bunch of warnings.

A simple comparison of the file without a checksum can be done with "diff". It works on both text and binary files.

*diff file1 file2*

where file1 is your stage2-mod.ifs and file2 is the one I uploaded

It should give no output or say the files are the same.


----------



## Gerald57

21tesla said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reply to me because i think i'm ok with the generation :
> 
> To resume in fact we only make a 3 byte modification that's all
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad your problems were fixed. It looks like two libraries were missing, liblzo2 and libz and the program itself compiled okay with a bunch of warnings.
> 
> A simple comparison of the file without a checksum can be done with "diff". It works on both text and binary files.
> 
> *diff file1 file2*
> 
> where file1 is your stage2-mod.ifs and file2 is the one I uploaded
> 
> It should give no output or say the files are the same.
Click to expand...

Ok, so it's good :



Code:


[email protected]:~/Bureau/IFS/diff stage2-mod.ifs mystage2-mod.ifs

And no output 

The "make" did not work for me, ihave gcc some .c file there's why i think i have some error, first time that i compilate in Linux, i'm more comfortable in MacOs or Windows  
Now i'm gone keep my Linux Virtual Machine for another time

Great thank's @21tesla


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Friends, I posted on another topic but you can help me better here,

I have an Audi TT 2015/2016 and I paid to retrofit Carplay and Android Auto, everything working ...

However I tried to update the maps of the Golf R discovery Pro, ROW 2020 and do not accept, 
The most recent map version I was able to install was P68_N60S5MIBH3_ROW_NT from 2018...
I'm looking for a link to download the P76 ROW 2019 version, but I can't find it to test it. All broken links.

Check out my FECs and software version,

Software is in the latest version, right?

see my FEC of sat nav









my FEC list
00060200 Infotaiment Control
00060300 Mirror Link
00060900 Google Automove Link
00060800 Apple Carplay
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
00070200 SDS for Navigaon
00050000 Bluetooth
023d001e Sat Nav Maps ROW
00040100 Navigaon

all dated 2020-03-20 17:11

my fw ver.

















Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels:* Redir Fail!-SRI2
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 A HW: 8S0 920 790 A
Component: FBenRDW H35 0296

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels:* None
Part No SW: 8S0 035 045 M HW: 8S0 035 045
Component: MU-H-N-RW 043 1339


----------



## Gerald57

Hi, i'm just a rookie here, but i think it's « normal » that you cannot update to 2019 or more. 
As i see your fec, the one with 23something end with 1e So it meens that you can update to the max 2018/2019 (it's every 6 month the update) but not 2019 or more.

That's what i think, But if someone can confirm or not it will be better for you.


----------



## gAgNiCk

Gerald57 said:


> Hi, i'm just a rookie here, but i think it's « normal » that you cannot update to 2019 or more.
> As i see your fec, the one with 23something end with 1e So it meens that you can update to the max 2018/2019 (it's every 6 month the update) but not 2019 or more.
> 
> That's what i think, But if someone can confirm or not it will be better for you.


This is correct...

023d001e > 2018/2019
023d0020 > 2019
023d0022 > 2019/2020
023d0024 > 2020
023d0026 > 2020/2021
etc...


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Thanks for help,


----------



## 237tonybates

What naps are you using to update after youve allowed the mmi to accept. Vw website or sharing a copy from someone who has availability to download on their myaudi.?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafamonteiroo

237tonybates said:


> What naps are you using to update after youve allowed the mmi to accept. Vw website or sharing a copy from someone who has availability to download on their myaudi.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I tried it directly on the VW website, and searched on google for old links ...

I need the P71 ROW to download, the links I found are all broken

My myaudi does not appear any downloads


----------



## pcbbc

Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
Website
Maps P88


----------



## 237tonybates

Is the vw site the only way once fec is updated? Or could you download from another owners my audi site with 2020 available

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

237tonybates said:


> Is the vw site the only way once fec is updated? Or could you download from another owners my audi site with 2020 available
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Yes, you can use another TT owners download.
The downloads for all Audi TTS are identical. They are not specific to the car or owner.

Of course with the VW site you don't have the hassle of finding another owner...
The only downside of the VW site Is that the download contains some files our TTS don't use. That makes the download longer than necessary and means you need a potentially bigger SD card to store them on.


----------



## 237tonybates

Thanks . Just for future reference 
So you get 3 years free updates from new .
Why ,if you want to update after that is it dealer level only . You would think youd be able to pay to extend then update from myaudi like you have the last 3 years

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

pcbbc said:


> Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
> Website
> Maps P88


Once the fec is updated does it allow all future map updates or just dor 20/21

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafamonteiroo

pcbbc said:


> Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
> Website
> Maps P88


which FEC for maps does it accept at most?

023d003F?

in my case, I am from Brazil, my firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339, is it the same stage2-mod.ifs that I will use that is on page 20?

-----

Let's see if I understand,
I use Windows,

I log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
Putty 172.16.250.248:123
Commands:


Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

exit <enter>

then,
remove SD card of car,
Connect SD Card in Notebook,
I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card, 
and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,

I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.

I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the stage2-mod.ifs file, from page 20, 
remove SD Card of notebook,
connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again



Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

./flashlock unlock <enter>

./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs <enter>

./flashlock lock <enter>

./mib2_ioc_flash reboot <enter>

Recoonect PuTTY



Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  <enter>

rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

/usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>

am i sure of that?


----------



## pcbbc

237tonybates said:


> Thanks . Just for future reference
> So you get 3 years free updates from new .
> Why ,if you want to update after that is it dealer level only . You would think youd be able to pay to extend then update from myaudi like you have the last 3 years


That would be sensible, wouldn't it? Just add a small signed licence key file to the download which the car recognises and updates it's FEC.

I guess they just didn't think of that or couldn't be bothered?
Plus gives a good reason for the dealers to fleece you...



237tonybates said:


> Once the fec is updated does it allow all future map updates or just dor 20/21


It gives you whatever the chosen FEC allows you up to. Every 2 (in hex) that you increase the FEC code by gives you another 6 months of licence validity.



rafamonteiroo said:


> which FEC for maps does it accept at most?
> 023d003F?


It certainly accepts that - I erred with caution and just use what another site suggested. I've seen other users post that higher codes ave valid too. I also knew that I can easily give myself a further extension in a few years time if required.



> in my case, I am from Brazil, my firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339, is it the same stage2-mod.ifs that I will use that is on page 20?


That's the accepted wisdom here for any firmware MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339: They can all use the same stage2-mod.ifs
I can't see why it would be different for Brazil, but if you are in any doubt you should at least:
a) Take a backup of the original
b) Perhaps confirm via checksum or other means that it is identical
Sorry, but I do not have an original copy, nor do I know what the checksums are for an unmodified ifs. Anyone?

Your procedure seems correct to me. I combined the first two telnet sessions from steps 2-5 into one. Then a final telnet session to upload the modifed FecContainer.

pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
Your password may be different. Check the list.
Note that the page is in a sans serif font and makes differentiation of some letters next to impossible. e.g. l vs I. Copy and paste the password into notepad (with terminal font selected) to check.

I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
Correct. You may also use a higher value for longer extension, although no one knows what the maximum is.


----------



## Gerald57

rafamonteiroo said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
> Website
> Maps P88
> 
> 
> 
> which FEC for maps does it accept at most?
> 
> 023d003F?
> 
> in my case, I am from Brazil, my firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339, is it the same stage2-mod.ifs that I will use that is on page 20?
> 
> -----
> 
> Let's see if I understand,
> I use Windows,
> 
> I log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty 172.16.250.248:123
> Commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the stage2-mod.ifs file, from page 20,
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock unlock <enter>
> 
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock lock <enter>
> 
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot <enter>
> 
> Recoonect PuTTY
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> /usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>
> 
> am i sure of that?
Click to expand...

If i was you, and because you already (like me) paid someone for having Carplay, i think your MIB is already patched.

So what i will try if i was you is :
Extract your own FecContainer.fec make a save of him.
Hexedit him, and modify 023d001e to 023d003f and then copy him in the car directly (delete the old one before).
quit and reboot your mmi.
try.
If problem, re put your fec save and reboot your mmi, and try the long process so.

like your car already modified i think that you don't have to reflash, all the thing i have read about is already the same .


----------



## rafamonteiroo

pcbbc said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks . Just for future reference
> So you get 3 years free updates from new .
> Why ,if you want to update after that is it dealer level only . You would think youd be able to pay to extend then update from myaudi like you have the last 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> That would be sensible, wouldn't it? Just add a small signed licence key file to the download which the car recognises and updates it's FEC.
> 
> I guess they just didn't think of that or couldn't be bothered?
> Plus gives a good reason for the dealers to fleece you...
> 
> 
> 
> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the fec is updated does it allow all future map updates or just dor 20/21
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It gives you whatever the chosen FEC allows you up to. Every 2 (in hex) that you increase the FEC code by gives you another 6 months of licence validity.
> 
> 
> 
> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> which FEC for maps does it accept at most?
> 023d003F?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly accepts that - I erred with caution and just use what another site suggested. I've seen other users post that higher codes ave valid too. I also knew that I can easily give myself a further extension in a few years time if required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my case, I am from Brazil, my firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339, is it the same stage2-mod.ifs that I will use that is on page 20?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the accepted wisdom here for any firmware MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339: They can all use the same stage2-mod.ifs
> I can't see why it would be different for Brazil, but if you are in any doubt you should at least:
> a) Take a backup of the original
> b) Perhaps confirm via checksum or other means that it is identical
> Sorry, but I do not have an original copy, nor do I know what the checksums are for an unmodified ifs. Anyone?
> 
> Your procedure seems correct to me. I combined the first two telnet sessions from steps 2-5 into one. Then a final telnet session to upload the modifed FecContainer.
> 
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> Your password may be different. Check the list.
> Note that the page is in a sans serif font and makes differentiation of some letters next to impossible. e.g. l vs I. Copy and paste the password into notepad (with terminal font selected) to check.
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
> Correct. You may also use a higher value for longer extension, although no one knows what the maximum is.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help, I'll try


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Gerald57 said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not just update your FECs and download the latest version...
> Website
> Maps P88
> 
> 
> 
> which FEC for maps does it accept at most?
> 
> 023d003F?
> 
> in my case, I am from Brazil, my firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 - 1339, is it the same stage2-mod.ifs that I will use that is on page 20?
> 
> -----
> 
> Let's see if I understand,
> I use Windows,
> 
> I log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty 172.16.250.248:123
> Commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the stage2-mod.ifs file, from page 20,
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock unlock <enter>
> 
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock lock <enter>
> 
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot <enter>
> 
> Recoonect PuTTY
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> /usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>
> 
> am i sure of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i was you, and because you already (like me) paid someone for having Carplay, i think your MIB is already patched.
> 
> So what i will try if i was you is :
> Extract your own FecContainer.fec make a save of him.
> Hexedit him, and modify 023d001e to 023d003f and then copy him in the car directly (delete the old one before).
> quit and reboot your mmi.
> try.
> If problem, re put your fec save and reboot your mmi, and try the long process so.
> 
> like your car already modified i think that you don't have to reflash, all the thing i have read about is already the same .
Click to expand...

After I posted, I read it again from page 20 up here.

And I thought the same, I will skip the stage2-mod.ifs part and do only the FEC replacement part. Because my system is already hacked to not check FEC signature...

Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
Putty 172.16.250.248:123
Commands:


Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

exit <enter>

then,
remove SD card of car,
Connect SD Card in Notebook,
I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card, 
and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,

I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.

I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card,

remove SD Card of notebook,
connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again



Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

/usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>

Finish


----------



## Gerald57

rafamonteiroo said:


> After I posted, I read it again from page 20 up here.
> 
> And I thought the same, I will skip the stage2-mod.ifs part and do only the FEC replacement part. Because my system is already hacked to not check FEC signature...
> 
> Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty 172.16.250.248:123
> Commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card,
> 
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> /usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>
> 
> Finish


Yes try this, i have modified my fec after and only remplace it.



Code:


user: root <enter>
pass: i6aegSMk <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

exit  <enter>

And reboot manually, (right and left button to the top + round button) for 10sec, less command i have to type, less i stress


----------



## 21tesla

Here is a copy of the MIBroot file from /usr/apps from an original clean operating system and a modified one if you need to do a comparison with what is in your car.

https://mega.nz/file/DOh2yaYC#SqJdOZJrT ... InJqgkesjg


----------



## rafamonteiroo

21tesla said:


> Here is a copy of the MIBroot file from /usr/apps from an original clean operating system and a modified one if you need to do a comparison with what is in your car.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/DOh2yaYC#SqJdOZJrT ... InJqgkesjg


What command is used to back up my MIB files?

what do i use to compare?

Thank you for sharing the files.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Gerald57 said:


> rafamonteiroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I posted, I read it again from page 20 up here.
> 
> And I thought the same, I will skip the stage2-mod.ifs part and do only the FEC replacement part. Because my system is already hacked to not check FEC signature...
> 
> Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty 172.16.250.248:123
> Commands:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d003f and save.
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card,
> 
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> /usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot  <enter>
> 
> Finish
> 
> 
> 
> Yes try this, i have modified my fec after and only remplace it.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> user: root <enter>
> pass: i6aegSMk <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> exit  <enter>
> 
> And reboot manually, (right and left button to the top + round button) for 10sec, less command i have to type, less i stress
Click to expand...

thanks for tips,
yours did you just change the FEC and did it work?


----------



## 21tesla

rafamonteiroo said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a copy of the MIBroot file from /usr/apps from an original clean operating system and a modified one if you need to do a comparison with what is in your car.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/DOh2yaYC#SqJdOZJrT ... InJqgkesjg
> 
> 
> 
> What command is used to back up my MIB files?.
Click to expand...

If your car has been modified, it likely means that your FecContainer.fec and MIBroot files have been replaced.

From what I have seen elsewhere, the car can be backed up with the following commands



Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
/usr/apps/modifyE2P r 00 8000 > /net/mmx/fs/sda0/eeprom.txt
cp -r /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /mnt/efs-persist/SWDL/Variant.txt /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cat /net/rcc/dev/fs0 > /net/mmx/fs/sda0/rcc_fs0

After the SD card is mounted, the first command looks like it dumps the contents of the eeprom into a text file. This text file can be converted back into a binary file.

The second command backs up your Fec feature file

The third command copies another variant file that I am not sure of its significance

The fourth command dumps the contends of the main file system of the car on the SD card. I didn't know until recently that "cat" is not just for listing text files but it can work on binary files, as well.


----------



## Gerald57

rafamonteiroo said:


> thanks for tips,
> yours did you just change the FEC and did it work?


Yes, for me it works


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

**Bricked MIB is sorted!  **

To start, turns out my SD Card was flawed and very likely this caused the bad flash when I flashed the modified stage2-mod.ifs file on the car!

Realised this while the guy who fixed it was attempting to restore files (the card was being recognized, but flashing files from it to the car was reporting failures). Eventually used a different SD card (no 32GB btw...I used a 128Gb one cause I didn't have any other).

As for what he did - the guide I posted in Page #26 was good! What I was doing wrong was my synchronization while issuing the *slay -9 MIBEmergency* command (silly, isn't it? [smiley=baby.gif] )
He restored the following 3 files from the original firmware:
-ifs-root.ifs
-efs-system.ifs
-ifs-emergency.ifs
After this the MIB was fully back working.!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

*Now, to more important news:*

He also enabled Carplay / Extended maps and I noticed he followed a different method to do it - a way more simple one!

While the commands in my previous post were done on a bench via IPL mode, the 'activation steps' were done via D-Link:

-He flashed another *ifs-root.ifs* file (a modified one? he sent that from his own collection).
-Last, he flashed 2 more files: *FecContainer.fec* and one other file (at which point I annoyingly got an important phone call so didn't note dows which file exactly!).

I'm calling it 'a different method' because I was under the impression that the car needs to recognize the VIN from the FecContainer.fec??
My guy didn't work on my personal FecContainer - he simply sent a modified one (with a random VIN obviously) and everytrhing works!

Does that make sense to anyone?
I was thinking: If I retrieve my current *ifs-root.ifs*, *FecContainer.fec* and that 3rd file...theoretically they can simply be used on any car with SW version 1339?

I don't mind sharing my files if anyone is interested in comparing my files agains originals - just let me know what to back-up!

***OffTopic***

Found the below information for Map Entitlements and FEC code for maps:
-Audi AG provides the first 5 map updates for free
-2 updates are released every year
-If you 'skip an update' that doesn't mean you're extending your entitlement.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> *Now, to more important news:*
> 
> He also enabled Carplay / Extended maps and I noticed he followed a different method to do it - a way more simple one!
> 
> While the commands in my previous post were done on a bench via IPL mode, the 'activation steps' were done via D-Link:
> 
> -He flashed another *ifs-root.ifs* file (a modified one? he sent that from his own collection).
> -Last, he flashed 2 more files: *FecContainer.fec* and one other file (at which point I annoyingly got an important phone call so didn't note dows which file exactly!).
> 
> I'm calling it 'a different method' because I was under the impression that the car needs to recognize the VIN from the FecContainer.fec??
> My guy didn't work on my personal FecContainer - he simply sent a modified one (with a random VIN obviously) and everytrhing works!
> 
> Does that make sense to anyone?
> I was thinking: If I retrieve my current *ifs-root.ifs*, *FecContainer.fec* and that 3rd file...theoretically they can simply be used on any car with SW version 1339?
> 
> I don't mind sharing my files if anyone is interested in comparing my files agains originals - just let me know what to back-up!
> 
> ***OffTopic***
> 
> Found the below information for Map Entitlements and FEC code for maps:
> -Audi AG provides the first 5 map updates for free
> -2 updates are released every year
> -If you 'skip an update' that doesn't mean you're extending your entitlement.


Who got your mib back? and how much did he charge?

----
edit: 
I found some pictures of when the guy I paid for did the Carplay activation procedure for me in February


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

rafamonteiroo said:


> Who got your mib back? and how much did he charge?
> ----
> edit:
> I found some pictures of when the guy I paid for did the Carplay activation procedure for me in February


Looks like your guy issued the exact commands as mine (I might be wrong and there was no 3rd file he flashed - it may have just been an incorrect syntax he did and then wrote it again during my 2minute phone call).

I have retrieved my current FecContainer.fec file and can see it's got loads of codes added (and NOT my VIN number which confirms that it can be used on any car). If anyone wants it, PM me.

Now...can anyone confirm the file location for the *ifs-root.ifs* which is already on the MMI please?


----------



## Gerald57

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I have retrieved my current FecContainer.fec file and can see it's got loads of codes added (and NOT my VIN number which confirms that it can be used on any car). If anyone wants it, PM me.


I had me too a fec files with another vcrn / vin in it. It works, yes, but at every start i had a message to contact my audi partner for activation, after 1minutes it disappeared and everything worked. When i have put my correct Vin / VCRN, no audi message and all the process worked more speed now, so i thing it can work but it was not the best things.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Friends, I managed to change my FEC ...

Now I have map licenses extended to 2030

before: 023d001e (2018/2019)
after: 023d0014a (2030)

I did exactly as I said above,

just the password that was incorrect, but I found it on the list that @pcbbc sent, because mine was already SW 1339

Thank you all


----------



## kevin#34

now that the feasibility is ascertained, can someone make a sort of recap of what is the step by step process to get the map license extension? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> now that the feasibility is ascertained, can someone make a sort of recap of what is the step by step process to get the map license extension? [smiley=book2.gif]


Your MIB is already hacked, right?

set ip address in your computer 172.16.250.123 and mask 255.255.255.0 gateway and dns leave blank,
Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
Putty TELNET 172.16.250.248:123

Commands:

_user: root <enter>
pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

exit <enter>_

then,
remove SD card of car,
Connect SD Card in Notebook,
I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,

I change FEC 023d001e to 023d004a and save. (note: my region is ROW, in case EU 0230004a)

I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card,

remove SD Card of notebook,
connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again

_user: root <enter>
pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

reboot MMI (up butons and enter center console)
_

Finish


----------



## kevin#34

thanks for the instructions!
well, my MIB is not hacked (yet  ), since I have free updates until next march (so probably the next update will be my very last one), that's why I ask....

2 more questions:
- do you think also a non-computer geek like me can do the procedure?
- once I will have the licenses extensions, my MIB will accept also updates from other TT owners who still have free updates?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> thanks for the instructions!
> well, my MIB is not hacked (yet  ), since I have free updates until next march (so probably the next update will be my very last one), that's why I ask....
> 
> 2 more questions:
> - do you think also a non-computer geek like me can do the procedure?
> - once I will have the licenses extensions, my MIB will accept also updates from other TT owners who still have free updates?


ok, if the MIB has not yet been hacked:

set ip address in your computer 172.16.250.123 and mask 255.255.255.0 gateway and dns leave blank,
Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
Putty TELNET 172.16.250.248:123

Commands:

_user: root <enter>
pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

exit <enter>_

then,
remove SD card of car,
Connect SD Card in Notebook,
I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows (download in page 21 = FECContainerEditor.zip),

I change FEC 023d001e to 023d004a and save. (note: my region is ROW, in case EU 0230004a, NAR is 0231004a)

_my FEC list (carplay+ android auto+satnav 2030):
00060200 Infotaiment Control
00060300 Mirror Link
00060900 Google Automove Link
00060800 Apple Carplay
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
00070200 SDS for Navigaon
00050000 Bluetooth
023d004a Sat Nav Maps ROW extended 2030
00040100 Navigaon_

I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the 
https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OE ... 1QmOtFStQc stage2-mod.ifs file, from page 20,
remove SD Card of notebook,
connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again

_user: root <enter>
pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>

./flashlock unlock <enter>

./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs <enter>

./flashlock lock <enter>

./mib2_ioc_flash reboot <enter>_

Recoonect PuTTY

_user: root <enter>
pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>

rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>

/usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot <enter>_

Finish


----------



## kevin#34

wonderful!


----------



## ct06033

Is it possible for someone to re-upload the NA VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

ct06033 said:


> Is it possible for someone to re-upload the VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.


There you have it (EU version) in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk


----------



## ct06033

m4k4r0vbf said:


> ct06033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to re-upload the VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk
Click to expand...

Thanks m4k4r0vbf!


----------



## ct06033

m4k4r0vbf said:


> ct06033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to re-upload the VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk
Click to expand...

I just noticed, this is for Europe. Does anyone have the North America version or know if they are interchangeable?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

ct06033 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ct06033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to re-upload the VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed, this is for Europe. Does anyone have the North America version or know if they are interchangeable?
Click to expand...

Good thing you noticed before using it!
Not sure if there's any difference between the regions really for VC
I was the one who didn't notice the "NA" when you asked for the files. My bad :/


----------



## gAgNiCk

ct06033 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ct06033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for someone to re-upload the VC 17 version 296 firmware? the link earlier in the thread is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just noticed, this is for Europe. Does anyone have the North America version or know if they are interchangeable?
Click to expand...

VC firmware is not region specific.


----------



## ct06033

gAgNiCk said:


> VC firmware is not region specific.


Awesome! thanks for verifying!



m4k4r0vbf said:


> There you have it in my GDrive (I'll be deleting it at some point btw)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10xipe1 ... p=drivesdk


No problem m4k! Sounds like your file will work in the end!


----------



## wonker71

Great Post, that is exactly what is was looking for. I also went through the complete thread, but i have one answer and hope this can be answered :

From what i understand the "stage2-mod.ifs" is reponsible that the FEC can be changed. BUT, is it mandatory to be on the latest Firmware, means the mentioned 1339 ? So the ifs file is only for this Version. Or will this work on every firmware version ?

I dont need Carplay and all that stuff, only want to update my maps 

thanks in advance, cheers from Germany



rafamonteiroo said:


> ok, if the MIB has not yet been hacked:
> 
> set ip address in your computer 172.16.250.123 and mask 255.255.255.0 gateway and dns leave blank,
> Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty TELNET 172.16.250.248:123
> 
> Commands:
> 
> _user: root <enter>
> pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>_
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows (download in page 21 = FECContainerEditor.zip),
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d004a and save. (note: my region is ROW, in case EU 0230004a)
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the
> https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OE ... 1QmOtFStQc stage2-mod.ifs file, from page 20,
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> _user: root <enter>
> pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock unlock <enter>
> 
> ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs <enter>
> 
> ./flashlock lock <enter>
> 
> ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot <enter>_
> 
> Recoonect PuTTY
> 
> _user: root <enter>
> pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> /usr/apps/mib_ioc_flash reboot <enter>_
> 
> Finish


----------



## Tebor123

The 'stage2-mod.ifs' file is a modified part of the 1339 firmware. It 'may' work with previous versions but I would't want to risk it. Updating to 1339 is a straightforward process and is free. You get a few extra features with the new firmware as well.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

As the friend @Tebor123 said above, better to update the 5F to 1339 and the VC to 296 before doing the hack procedure, updating is the easiest part


----------



## VorsprungDur

Tebor123 said:


> The 'stage2-mod.ifs' file is a modified part of the 1339 firmware. It 'may' work with previous versions but I would't want to risk it. Updating to 1339 is a straightforward process and is free. You get a few extra features with the new firmware as well.


With 30 pages of posts this is getting a little hard to follow.

Could you summarise the 'few extra features' you would get with an upgrade to 1339 please?


----------



## 21tesla

My North American 2016 TT went from Unit 5F software 0411 to 1389 to 1462. What was new... nothing except the car will tell you if you have left your phone in it.

In the Unit 17 software, my car went from 265 to 296. If you want to see the Audi Smartphone interface icon in the menu, you need to upgrade your Unit 17 software for sure. Smartphone interface will still work but it won't be as seamless.

Finding a 2017 TT owner with Smartphone interface might be a way to determine the minimum software version required to support that feature.

An application called MIBroot must be patched to disable checking for illegal features. This file is embedded within an entire filesystem that is flashed onto the car. If you want to enable endless navigation, you would need this patched file as well, along with a modified Fec file that specifies additional years of navigation updates.

Making these modification to the earlier software on the car is a lot of work. The entire filesystem has to be dumped (providing you know the password) and then modified and built into a compressed filesystem and then flashed onto the car. One mistake would mean a bricked car. Thus, it is better to upgrade a car to a software version that is known to work with features you want and can be patched with confidence.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

@21tesla - You've done a really great job figuring out all the bits&bobs with this, but can I ask you: when you started working on the patched stage2-mod.ifs file did you use the standard ifs-root.ifs file as resource?

My car is sorted now, but what intrigued me was that the guy who did it didn't retrieve anything from my car; he simply flashed his own ifs-root.ifs file amd his own FecContainer.fec and everything works!
That makes me think that a few steps can be skipped if we have such an ifs-toot.ifs file as they guy used?
Any idea what he how was his *.ifs special compared to stamdard file?


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> @21tesla - You've done a really great job figuring out all the bits&bobs with this, but can I ask you: when you started working on the patched stage2-mod.ifs file did you use the standard ifs-root.ifs file as resource?
> 
> My "stage2-mod.ifs" is half of ifs-root.ifs. I made it that way to put the least amount of files on the car just in case something went wrong. But you're completely correct -- one could directly uncompress ifs-root.ifs, change a few bytes, recompress and flash it at address 0x540000. A generic Fec file could be used since the checks are bypassed but in my case, I wanted to be as faithful as possible to the car.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> My "stage2-mod.ifs" is half of ifs-root.ifs. I made it that way to put the least amount of files on the car just in case something went wrong. But you're completely correct -- one could directly uncompress ifs-root.ifs, change a few bytes, recompress and flash it at address 0x540000. A generic Fec file could be used since the checks are bypassed but in my case, I wanted to be as faithful as possible to the car.


Thanks for clarifying!
I thought that's the case .
Do you know of any tools to decompress/recompress the *.ifs file for Windows as I don't own a Mac?
Alternatively, any way of retrieving the entire modified ifs-root.ifs file already in my car for use on others?
I've searched almost all directories via D-Link but couldn't locate it...


----------



## ct06033

pcbbc said:


> Here's my very basic Windows FEC Container Editor.
> 
> Absolutely no waranties offered of any kind. Suggest you check the output carefully, and ALWAYS backup your original FecContainer.
> 
> Sorry no Mac version. You'll have to find a way to run the Windows version. :?
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Unzip and run the attached .NET WinForm application
> No install required, it's just a standalone executable
> 2. Drag and drop the backup of your existing FecContainer.fec onto the application window
> Validate your VIN number and timestamp are correct
> 3. Edit the list of FECs - you can add new ones, or change or delete existing ones
> There's a modicum of validation before it saves, but don't expect it to protect you from your own stupidity
> I recommend double and tripple checking everything in this whole process
> 4. Click the 'Save New FecContainer.fec' button
> Probably best to do a binary diff and/or visual compare in a hex editor of the new and old files before uploading
> 
> Please PM me with any bugs issues. I'll try to address them.
> 
> Note the resulting file isn't signed. The application just blindly outputs the same signature bytes it read in. But there's zero point faking a signature as we're uploading onto a unit that won't be checking signing.


If you find this post, it was around page 21 for me, it has the windows program attached as a zip file.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

ct06033 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my very basic Windows FEC Container Editor.
> 
> Absolutely no waranties offered of any kind. Suggest you check the output carefully, and ALWAYS backup your original FecContainer.
> 
> Sorry no Mac version. You'll have to find a way to run the Windows version. :?
> 
> Instructions:
> 1. Unzip and run the attached .NET WinForm application
> No install required, it's just a standalone executable
> 2. Drag and drop the backup of your existing FecContainer.fec onto the application window
> Validate your VIN number and timestamp are correct
> 3. Edit the list of FECs - you can add new ones, or change or delete existing ones
> There's a modicum of validation before it saves, but don't expect it to protect you from your own stupidity
> I recommend double and tripple checking everything in this whole process
> 4. Click the 'Save New FecContainer.fec' button
> Probably best to do a binary diff and/or visual compare in a hex editor of the new and old files before uploading
> 
> Please PM me with any bugs issues. I'll try to address them.
> 
> Note the resulting file isn't signed. The application just blindly outputs the same signature bytes it read in. But there's zero point faking a signature as we're uploading onto a unit that won't be checking signing.
> 
> 
> 
> If you find this post, it was around page 21 for me, it has the windows program attached as a zip file.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but that's for the *.fec file...I don't have any issues with that.


----------



## pcbbc

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Do you know of any tools to decompress/recompress the *.ifs file for Windows as I don't own a Mac?
> Alternatively, any way of retrieving the entire modified ifs-root.ifs file already in my car for use on others?
> I've searched almost all directories via D-Link but couldn't locate it...


You won't find the ifs in the file system. The ifs *IS* a filesystem. Just a compressed one, and one that is stored on the FLASH for use during the boot progress.

I expect the flashit command has the ability to backup/save the contents of FLASH, as well as reprogram it.
Try flashit -h at the command line.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

pcbbc said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know of any tools to decompress/recompress the *.ifs file for Windows as I don't own a Mac?
> Alternatively, any way of retrieving the entire modified ifs-root.ifs file already in my car for use on others?
> I've searched almost all directories via D-Link but couldn't locate it...
> 
> 
> 
> You won't find the ifs in the file system. The ifs *IS* a filesystem. Just a compressed one, and one that is stored on the FLASH for use during the boot progress.
> 
> I expect the flashit command has the ability to backup/save the contents of FLASH, as well as reprogram it.
> Try flashit -h at the command line.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the response!

I'm kind of reticent to use flashit if I'm not sure what I'm doing...(talking from previous experience, but in that case the SD card was the cause really).

I guess in that case the route I should follow is to create my own custom ifs-root.ifs file from the original file..so back to the drawing board...


----------



## Tebor123

You can run Linux in Windows via Ubuntu. There's a download on the Windows 10 store. The commands dumpifs and mkifs can be used to work with ifs files.

You can find more info here:
http://www.qnx.co.uk/developers/doc...eutrino_utilities/m/mkifs.html?cp=13_12_15_18

http://www.qnx.co.uk/developers/doc...trino_utilities/d/dumpifs.html?cp=13_12_6_156

Good luck!


----------



## VorsprungDur

VorsprungDur said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'stage2-mod.ifs' file is a modified part of the 1339 firmware. It 'may' work with previous versions but I would't want to risk it. Updating to 1339 is a straightforward process and is free. You get a few extra features with the new firmware as well.
> 
> 
> 
> With 30 pages of posts this is getting a little hard to follow.
> 
> Could you summarise the 'few extra features' you would get with an upgrade to 1339 please?
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Tebor123

This has been discussed elsewhere but essentially you get a warning when you leave your phone in the car, there are a few additional menu items and the VC seems to run a bit smoother. Overall, not a lot but worth doing and necessary if you want to activate Carplay etc using the method described here.


----------



## VorsprungDur

Tebor123 said:


> This has been discussed elsewhere but essentially you get a warning when you leave your phone in the car, there are a few additional menu items and the VC seems to run a bit smoother. Overall, not a lot but worth doing and necessary if you want to activate Carplay etc using the method described here.


Thanks


----------



## CamB

captainhero17 said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone to know, there is a Chinese guy that can upgrade VC 920790 firmware to 295. This will allow Audi Smartphone on virtual cockpit on early 2014/2015 TT.
> 
> I have him do 920790 with 221 and update to 295. I do not know how he do it, but it is much cheaper than buying a new dashboard 920790A.
> 
> He can be contacted via Telegram app. His user name is @Carplay_audi
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Really?!
> Shame that Im not in UK.
> 
> Anyone else with unit17 790 MY14/MY15 can try this too and report back
> 
> P.s- AudiWorld forum has 1469 version of MMI. We need a hacker or insider to dig up and provide us with this update here.
Click to expand...

FWIW; I used CarPlay_audi to update my '16 TTS and he said he can do the 920790 VC for CarPlay but not Android Auto. He also doesn't patch the FEC check, as that would disable CarPlay after any other firmware updates, apparently. (Makes sense)

Location doesn't matter - I'm in Sydney, he's somewhere in China.

As a result, the map update patch won't work for his patched cars. Not sure how he does it though....


----------



## red_TTS

So I'm about to flash stage2-mod.ifs but I'm wondering what I could do if I encounter the same problem another user has had about a failure at the end.

Tell me if I'm wrong but I could just flash the whole original .ifs supplied by user tesla21 to the correct memory address and get everything back to normal.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

red_TTS said:


> So I'm about to flash stage2-mod.ifs but I'm wondering what I could do if I encounter the same problem another user has had about a failure at the end.
> 
> Tell me if I'm wrong but I could just flash the whole original .ifs supplied by user tesla21 to the correct memory address and get everything back to normal.
> 
> Thanks for the input!


I had that issue.
Yes, you can flash 3 files back:

ifs-root.ifs @ address 540000
efs-system.efs @ address 1d40000
ifs-emergency.ifs. @ address 20000

But because you will lose access via D-link, this needs to be done on a bench.

Nothing will be lost. All of your features / codings / even Jukebox music will still be there


----------



## red_TTS

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I had that issue.
> Yes, you can flash 3 files back:
> 
> ifs-root.ifs @ address 540000
> efs-system.efs @ address 1d40000
> ifs-emergency.ifs. @ address 20000
> 
> But because you will lose access via D-link, this needs to be done on a bench.
> 
> Nothing will be lost. All of your features / codings / even Jukebox music will still be there


Thanks, but I was referring to do it just before locking again. So I unlock, I flash stage2-mod.ifs, then something wrong happens and I want to flash the good one just at that moment. Is that possible? I don't have a bench neither I know how to do that nor who can do that.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

red_TTS said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had that issue.
> Yes, you can flash 3 files back:
> 
> ifs-root.ifs @ address 540000
> efs-system.efs @ address 1d40000
> ifs-emergency.ifs. @ address 20000
> 
> But because you will lose access via D-link, this needs to be done on a bench.
> 
> Nothing will be lost. All of your features / codings / even Jukebox music will still be there
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I was referring to do it just before locking again. So I unlock, I flash stage2-mod.ifs, then something wrong happens and I want to flash the good one just at that moment. Is that possible? I don't have a bench neither I know how to do that nor who can do that.
Click to expand...

Once it finishes flashing stage2-mod.ifs file the entire ifs-root.ifs filesystem gets overwritten so there is no 'undo' button afaik (someone correct me if I'm wrong). It will reboot, but if something went wrong it may not manage to boot back up (like in my case). That's why D-Link connection method is lost - you need a fully loaded unit to connect via D-Link.


----------



## red_TTS

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Once it finishes flashing stage2-mod.ifs file the entire ifs-root.ifs filesystem gets overwritten so there is no 'undo' button afaik (someone correct me if I'm wrong). It will reboot, but if something went wrong it may not manage to boot back up (like in my case). That's why D-Link connection method is lost - you need a fully loaded unit to connect via D-Link.


Ok, let's see if anyone can clarify this point.

By the way, I need to enable Developer Mode but I can't find what you told another user about changing "Service Type" to Developer. In which control unit can I find it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gAgNiCk

red_TTS said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once it finishes flashing stage2-mod.ifs file the entire ifs-root.ifs filesystem gets overwritten so there is no 'undo' button afaik (someone correct me if I'm wrong). It will reboot, but if something went wrong it may not manage to boot back up (like in my case). That's why D-Link connection method is lost - you need a fully loaded unit to connect via D-Link.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, let's see if anyone can clarify this point.
> 
> By the way, I need to enable Developer Mode but I can't find what you told another user about changing "Service Type" to Developer. In which control unit can I find it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

You don't need to enable developer mode, make sure your memory card is error free and you won't have any problems. You can flash the original firmware before issuing the reboot command if you run into difficulty, this is very unlikely to happen assuming your memory card is not corrupt.


----------



## red_TTS

gAgNiCk said:


> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to enable developer mode, make sure your memory card is error free and you won't have any problems. You can flash the original firmware before issuing the reboot command if you run into difficulty, this is very unlikely to happen assuming your memory card is not corrupt.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying, but if I don't enable developer mode how can I go into the green menu? I had understood it was a previous step to doing the telnet command.


----------



## gAgNiCk

red_TTS said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to enable developer mode, make sure your memory card is error free and you won't have any problems. You can flash the original firmware before issuing the reboot command if you run into difficulty, this is very unlikely to happen assuming your memory card is not corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, but if I don't enable developer mode how can I go into the green menu? I had understood it was a previous step to doing the telnet command.
Click to expand...

You telnet from a laptop, you don't need to access the green menu.


----------



## red_TTS

gAgNiCk said:


> You telnet from a laptop, you don't need to access the green menu.


Oh so I have made up it was a previous step. Why then would we need the green menu for? Why in this thread?

Thanks!


----------



## gAgNiCk

red_TTS said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You telnet from a laptop, you don't need to access the green menu.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so I have made up it was a previous step. Why then would we need the green menu for? Why in this thread?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

The green screen is just another option for visualising console out, it is not required to be enabled to activate ASI using the the steps described in this thread.


----------



## red_TTS

Thanks everyone.

My 2016 TTS now has Android Auto and maps updates until 2030. Good work everyone.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

red_TTS said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to enable developer mode, make sure your memory card is error free and you won't have any problems. You can flash the original firmware before issuing the reboot command if you run into difficulty, this is very unlikely to happen assuming your memory card is not corrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, but if I don't enable developer mode how can I go into the green menu? I had understood it was a previous step to doing the telnet command.
Click to expand...

Devwloper Mode is NOT a requirement. I enabled it cause I was having problems setting up TelNet IPs, so thought I could find information via the Greem menu, but turned out there wasn't anything useful there.

Like @gAgNiCk said - make sure your memory card is not corrupt amd working fine, as that messed up my setup.


----------



## Tebor123

Can anybody confirm that their Green Menu has the same options as mine? Mine have '_prod' appended to them so there's 'debugging_prod', 'mmx_prod' etc. Is that normal? I don't have the option to Ignore Region and Variant in the SWDL section. Thanks.


----------



## DukeFawks

nci45 said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got from my source even the 8S0906961E but it looks like it is the 0215 update? :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to share the 8S0906961E archive? Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is https://www.szybkiplik.pl/84Gk7ryNr2
Click to expand...

Is anyone able to share this again, the link is dead?

It should be possible to flash the old 790 VC with the 0296 firmware by editing the metainfo file. I have already patched the 5F unit to ignore the signature check of the metainfo file so I can put whatever I want in there. I just need a few metainfo files from VC updates to compare some differences.


----------



## Tebor123

Here you go

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dHR6aV2bMf7JeaIbL4JTHw7xtNEsbzex/view?usp=sharing


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Can someone enlighten me:
Is there a list of compatible MMI's (in terms of part numbers) for which the 1339 update is applicable?

It worked for mine which is 8S0035021 (Harman MIB2 High), but curious if others would qualify?

This thread starts with MMI and VC updates and mentions specific part numbers for the VC but nothing about the MMI required?


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Can someone enlighten me:
> Is there a list of compatible MMI's (in terms of part numbers) for which the 1339 update is applicable?
> 
> It worked for mine which is 8S0035021 (Harman MIB2 High), but curious if others would qualify?
> 
> This thread starts with MMI and VC updates and mentions specific part numbers for the VC but nothing about the MMI required?


1339 can be used to update firmware of any hardware starting from MY 2015. There are a few variations of 1339 firmware.

P5098/1339
P5151/1339
P5167/1339


----------



## pcbbc

Mokorx said:


> P5098/1399


Presumably that's a typo?


----------



## foreverwasted

So using the instructions in this thread I have updated my 5F (MMI) from version 0139 to 1339. Checked version in the engineering menu before and after the update. I used "TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098". Update 1339 referenced earlier in this thread with a DL available.

The update went smoothly. It was only afterwards I noticed a problem...

Its come up saying "Your navigation system has not been activated yet. Please contact your Audi dealer" [smiley=help.gif]

Anyone have any ideas what went wrong?

EDIT: Strangest thing is. When I first startup the car my phone connects fine. Starts playing music. The navigation starts up too and displays the map. Its only a minute or two later does it disable Bluetooth so my phone disconnects and Navigation page starts displaying "Your Navigation system has not been activated yet. Please contact your Audi dealer".

EDIT2: So after doing a little research. It seems I have lost all of my activation codes and that is why the Navigation and Bluetooth is not working. Is there any way of me fixing this myself? Or will I have to pay someone a large amount to fix it for me? Wait.......Would editing the FEC file fix it? The same way everyone here has been activating carplay and hacking the filesystem so it allows us to extend our map entitlement?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

foreverwasted said:


> So using the instructions in this thread I have updated my 5F (MMI) from version 0139 to 1339. Checked version in the engineering menu before and after the update. I used "TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098". Update 1339 referenced earlier in this thread with a DL available.
> 
> The update went smoothly. It was only afterwards I noticed a problem...
> 
> Its come up saying "Your navigation system has not been activated yet. Please contact your Audi dealer" [smiley=help.gif]
> 
> Anyone have any ideas what went wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Strangest thing is. When I first startup the car my phone connects fine. Starts playing music. The navigation starts up too and displays the map. Its only a minute or two later does it disable Bluetooth so my phone disconnects and Navigation page starts displaying "Your Navigation system has not been activated yet. Please contact your Audi dealer".
> 
> EDIT2: So after doing a little research. It seems I have lost all of my activation codes and that is why the Navigation and Bluetooth is not working. Is there any way of me fixing this myself? Or will I have to pay someone a large amount to fix it for me? Wait.......Would editing the FEC file fix it? The same way everyone here has been activating carplay and hacking the filesystem so it allows us to extend our map entitlement?


I didn't know I lost FEC when I updated,

To insert the FECs again, you will have to do the hack procedure in the MIB ...

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9422093

updated the VC too?


----------



## foreverwasted

No I have not done the VC update yet. I am not even sure what version of the VC I have. I am pretty sure its a 790A as it was registered in June 2015. But it could just be a 790. Which means I will struggle to update it myself. What is the earliest version I should be on for the hack? 296?

I dont have an OBDEleven or VCDS yet to see what version I have. So that is why I have not thought of the VC update. I do have the DUB-E100 USB to Ethernet ready for the hack though.


----------



## pcbbc

I don't believe there's any requirement to have the MIB (MMI 5F) in step with the VC (instruments 17) other than for Audi Smartphone (CarPlay/android Auto) functionality.

Yes, my first point of call would be checking the FEC codes and updating if necessary. Normally you don't lose your FECs on an update. My suspicion is something has been riddled with before....

Happy to help with a FEC update if you are nearby SE London.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

you can check all your FECs in the redmenu


----------



## foreverwasted

pcbbc said:


> I don't believe there's any requirement to have the MIB (MMI 5F) in step with the VC (instruments 17) other than for Audi Smartphone (CarPlay/android Auto) functionality.
> 
> Yes, my first point of call would be checking the FEC codes and updating if necessary. Normally you don't lose your FECs on an update. My suspicion is something has been riddled with before....
> 
> Happy to help with a FEC update if you are nearby SE London.


I think your right. It has been messed with before. As I noticed the FEC codes for Carplay in the list on the red menu before I updated from 0139 to 1339. I might as well put on the modded file system while I am there so that I can update the maps as well. Lets hope I don't brick it! I will have to do an MD5 checksum and compare to what is on an earlier page to make sure its all good before I go ahead with flashing the downloaded stage2-mod.ifs file.

I did check in the activations menu after I noticed my maps and bluetooth were disabled. Nothing was there! All the codes were gone. Luckily I have photos of what was there before.


----------



## pcbbc

foreverwasted said:


> I think your right. It has been messed with before. As I noticed the FEC codes for Carplay in the list on the red menu before I updated from 0139 to 1339. I might as well put on the modded file system while I am there so that I can update the maps as well. Lets hope I don't brick it! I will have to do an MD5 checksum and compare to what is on an earlier page to make sure its all good before I go ahead with flashing the downloaded stage2-mod.ifs file.


If the system was previously been modified, then by upgrading you have overwritten the modified ifs-root.ifs. That's my guess anyway. Now your modified FEC file is being detected as invalid as a result.

No idea where you are (it doesn't say on your profile), but if you nearby SE London I have the D-Link adapter and happy to help with this. Drop me a PM (or if you don't have access to the PM system here's a contact form).


----------



## foreverwasted

pcbbc said:


> foreverwasted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right. It has been messed with before. As I noticed the FEC codes for Carplay in the list on the red menu before I updated from 0139 to 1339. I might as well put on the modded file system while I am there so that I can update the maps as well. Lets hope I don't brick it! I will have to do an MD5 checksum and compare to what is on an earlier page to make sure its all good before I go ahead with flashing the downloaded stage2-mod.ifs file.
> 
> 
> 
> If the system was previously been modified, then by upgrading you have overwritten the modified ifs-root.ifs. That's my guess anyway. Now your modified FEC file is being detected as invalid as a result.
> 
> No idea where you are (it doesn't say on your profile), but if you nearby SE London I have the D-Link adapter and happy to help with this. Drop me a PM (or if you don't have access to the PM system here's a contact form).
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer @pcbbc. But I am confident to give it a go myself. Already have the DUB-E100. I am an IT professional by trade so I wont let this beat me even if I know nothing of Linux commands! I spent hours reading every post thoroughly lastnight. Have a list of commands and the codes in my last FECcontainter file so I have a good idea of what needs to be on there. About to go out and give it a go now. Fingers crossed I wont brick it!!!!


----------



## foreverwasted

So I had success connecting to the Audi MIB system. Copied my FECcontainer.fec over to the SD card as well as the flashlock, flashit and mib2_ioc_flash files. But when I try to open the FECcontainer.fec with FEC Editor. It gives me an error. "Invalid Magic Reading FECcontainer.fec". So it seems that file is corrupted. Do you have a working copy I can have please? As I think that will fix my issue. I just need to change the VIN and add my activation codes. Then it should be sorted and ready to put on along with the modded file system.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

foreverwasted said:


> So I had success connecting to the Audi MIB system. Copied my FECcontainer.fec over to the SD card as well as the flashlock, flashit and mib2_ioc_flash files. But when I try to open the FECcontainer.fec with FEC Editor. It gives me an error. "Invalid Magic Reading FECcontainer.fec". So it seems that file is corrupted. Do you have a working copy I can have please? As I think that will fix my issue. I just need to change the VIN and add my activation codes. Then it should be sorted and ready to put on along with the modded file system.


mp send


----------



## Tebor123

Not sure if it will be of any interest but I recently installed 'MIB2 Toolbox' on my car. It's an extension to the Green Menu which adds functionality and additional information. I installed it in the hope that it would allow me to change the region setting on my car which was preventing me updating my maps.

Thankfully there was an option to change the region which then allowed me to install 2020 maps. It's a useful bit of software with a lot of options. I used the manual install method via telnet. Worth checking out!

You can find it here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox

I appreciate it's a risk installing third-party code on your car but it was worth it for me.


----------



## foreverwasted

I must give a shoutout to @PCBBC for helping me out. You fixed my FECcontainer.fec file! It turns out it didnt matter about the VIN. I edited in the extended maps and made sure I got all the FEC codes back I had before.

I then logged back in via putty. Flashed the stage2.mod.ifs modded file system. Then added the edited FECcontainer.fec file I had extended maps on etc. Now everything seems to be working again! I can see it states "legal" under all of the codes in the Activations menu too!

A big thanks to everyone that has contributed in this thread. Especially @21tesla and @PCBBC. Another shoutout to @rafamonteiroo for putting everything into one post in terms of the commands I needed to input. The only mistake was a "/" was needed after /sda0 when using the "cd" command to get into that directory before the flash. Without that it couldn't load up that directory and said it didnt exist.

Now time to try and update the maps to the 2020 ones from the VW website!


----------



## pcbbc

@foreverwasted NP - Glad i could help.

I should add that had definitely been some fiddling before as foreverwasted tells me offline that his VIN was incorrect. Still happy to fix that for you if you think necessary.


----------



## foreverwasted

Tebor123 said:


> Not sure if it will be of any interest but I recently installed 'MIB2 Toolbox' on my car. It's an extension to the Green Menu which adds functionality and additional information. I installed it in the hope that it would allow me to change the region setting on my car which was preventing me updating my maps.
> 
> Thankfully there was an option to change the region which then allowed me to install 2020 maps. It's a useful bit of software with a lot of options. I used the manual install method via telnet. Worth checking out!
> 
> You can find it here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox
> 
> I appreciate it's a risk installing third-party code on your car but it was worth it for me.


I have just run into the same problem. The Golf-E maps I downloaded are "EUROPE" and my TT's map region is "EuropeROW" so it gives the attached mismatch error.

Looking at the metafile though. Can it be as simple as changing the "EUROPE" entry under MIB2 to "EuropeROW" instead?

If that doesnt work I will have to install that 3rd party MIB tools software you posted @Tebor123.

EDIT: Of course changing the region name is the metafile doesnt work. As once its changed the checksum doesnt match. Damn. After reading up more on the MIB toolkit from the link provided by @Tebor123. I must have the development menu enabled. As that is where the extra options to change map region are.

Any ideas anyone? Or is the only way to install the MIB tools and then change the region so that the system accepts the 2020 VW Map update?


----------



## pcbbc

foreverwasted said:


> EDIT: Of course changing the region name is the metafile doesn't work. As once its changed the checksum doesn't match. Damn. After reading up more on the MIB toolkit from the link provided by @Tebor123. I must have the development menu enabled. As that is where the extra options to change map region are.
> 
> Any ideas anyone? Or is the only way to install the MIB tools and then change the region so that the system accepts the 2020 VW Map update?


I think that's the only way.

I am lucky in that my car thinks it is Europe, so doesn't complain. I wonder what is it that determines why some UK TTs are EuropeROW and some just Europe?
Build date?
Mine is March 2017.

I did manage to change my metainfo2.txt file to force on the 2020 maps*. It requires fixing up some checksums and bypassing of the signature section. Unfortunately looking at the file I'm not sure if the "Region" would be something I could change in the same way - It's in the wrong section of the file for that trick to work.

* Ultimately though my loading of the 2020 maps was unsuccessful without also applying the root.ifs hack.


----------



## Tebor123

My MY2015 was set to EuropeROW so I think it's the earlier cars that are affected. I've been playing with the MIB2 Toolbox and I'm impressed. Very useful.


----------



## foreverwasted

Tebor123 said:


> My MY2015 was set to EuropeROW so I think it's the earlier cars that are affected. I've been playing with the MIB2 Toolbox and I'm impressed. Very useful.


Oh well looks like I am investing in an OBDEleven. I have had a look on the website. Would the 60 Euro "NextGen OBDEleven device" do the job fine? I do have IOS rather than Android though. But it looks as if the extra features you get with the Android app would not be of much use anyway. Looks like an impressive bit of kit!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

foreverwasted said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My MY2015 was set to EuropeROW so I think it's the earlier cars that are affected. I've been playing with the MIB2 Toolbox and I'm impressed. Very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well looks like I am investing in an OBDEleven. I have had a look on the website. Would the 60 Euro "NextGen OBDEleven device" do the job fine? I do have IOS rather than Android though. But it looks as if the extra features you get with the Android app would not be of much use anyway. Looks like an impressive bit of kit!
Click to expand...

The cheapest NextGen doesn't have a licence, so coding/adapting is NOT possible (only things you can use are 1-Click apps, which I strongly DON'T RECOMMEND!). You need the Pro Pack (the one pictured with Blue light).

Note - All devices have RGB lights, so they can be set to any collour...The ones illustrated on the website are just for users to 'tell them apart'.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Not sure if it will be of any interest but I recently installed 'MIB2 Toolbox' on my car. It's an extension to the Green Menu which adds functionality and additional information. I installed it in the hope that it would allow me to change the region setting on my car which was preventing me updating my maps.
> 
> Thankfully there was an option to change the region which then allowed me to install 2020 maps. It's a useful bit of software with a lot of options. I used the manual install method via telnet. Worth checking out!
> 
> You can find it here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox
> 
> I appreciate it's a risk installing third-party code on your car but it was worth it for me.


Which method did you use to load the mib2-toolbox?

I've tried loading them from the Red Engineering Menu but I'm getting an error that the signature is not correct and no option to skip/retry or anything...?

Did you load them via D-Link or...?

My MIB2 is High / Developer Mode is Enabled...so according to disclaimer it should work...? :?


----------



## Gerald57

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Which method did you use to load the mib2-toolbox?
> 
> I've tried loading them from the Red Engineering Menu but I'm getting an error that the signature is not correct and no option to skip/retry or anything...?
> 
> Did you load them via D-Link or...?
> 
> My MIB2 is High / Developer Mode is Enabled...so according to disclaimer it should work...? :?


I'v not installed them, but if you look after the dl link page there was : 


Code:


How to install

    Put all files and folders on an empty SD-card, preferable >1GB.
    Put the SD-card in one of the slots of your MIB2-unit.
    Make sure there's only 1 SD-card in your unit, otherwise the scripts don't know where to look.
    Hold the MENU button on your MIB2 and start the software update menu.
    Select the SD-card and select MQB Coding MIB2 Toolbox.
    Let the unit run the entire software update. It will reboot several times
    When it's done, it will ask you to connect a computer and clear the error codes. This is not needed.
    The unit will restart one final time and you're back at the main car menu. Installation is now done.
    Hold the MENU button, and go to TESTMODE. On older versions you can go to the developer menu by holding the MENU button for about 10 seconds.
    Go to the Green Developer Menu
    There will be an additional menu called "mqbcoding". When you see this, the installation was succesful.
    Go to mqbcoding, and you will see the following:

The MQB Coding toolbox menu

    Run the "Get new scripts and files from SD-card (slot1)" script, and additional files will be installed.
    You're now done.
    Enjoy!

How to do a manual installation

    Put the mib2-toolbox on an SD-card and insert it into the MIB-unit
    Make a connection to the debug console of the unit (either via D-Link Dub-E100 on the USB port, or serial interface on the back of the unit)
    Log in
    make the mmx app volume writable: mount -uw /net/mmx/mnt/app/
    copy mqbcoding.esd to /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd:

cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/PersonalPOI/PayLoad/0/default/payload.sh /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd

    Hold the MENU button, and go to TESTMODE. On older versions you can go to the developer menu by holding the MENU button for about 10 seconds.
    Go to the Green Developer Menu
    There will be an additional menu called "mqbcoding". When you see this, the installation was succesful.
    Run the "Get new scripts and files from SD-card (slot1)" script, and additional files will be installed.
    You're now done.
    Enjoy!


----------



## Tebor123

Yes, I copied the entire folder over using this procedure:



> *How to do a manual installation*
> 
> Put the mib2-toolbox on an SD-card and insert it into the MIB-unit
> Make a connection to the debug console of the unit (either via D-Link Dub-E100 on the USB port, or serial interface on the back of the unit)
> Log in
> make the mmx app volume writable:
> mount -uw /net/mmx/mnt/app/
> copy mqbcoding.esd to /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd:
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/PersonalPOI/PayLoad/0/default/payload.sh /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd
> Go to the Green Developer Menu
> There will be an additional menu called "mqbcoding". When you see this, the installation was successful.
> Run the "Get new scripts and files from SD-card (slot1)" script, and additional files will be installed.
> You're now done.
> Enjoy!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

what does this mib2toolbox do?


----------



## Tebor123

It extends the functionality of the Green Menu.

Check it out here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Yes, I copied the entire folder over using this procedure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How to do a manual installation*
> 
> Put the mib2-toolbox on an SD-card and insert it into the MIB-unit
> Make a connection to the debug console of the unit (either via D-Link Dub-E100 on the USB port, or serial interface on the back of the unit)
> Log in
> make the mmx app volume writable:
> mount -uw /net/mmx/mnt/app/
> copy mqbcoding.esd to /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd:
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/PersonalPOI/PayLoad/0/default/payload.sh /net/mmx/mnt/app/eso/hmi/engdefs/mqbcoding.esd
> Go to the Green Developer Menu
> There will be an additional menu called "mqbcoding". When you see this, the installation was successful.
> Run the "Get new scripts and files from SD-card (slot1)" script, and additional files will be installed.
> You're now done.
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll give it a try!
I'm a bit panicked because of the last "hiccup" :roll:


----------



## Tebor123

I totally understand!!

Good luck!


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Tebor123 said:


> It extends the functionality of the Green Menu.
> 
> Check it out here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox


it is possible to enable video in movement?


----------



## jks89

pcbbc said:


> foreverwasted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your right. It has been messed with before. As I noticed the FEC codes for Carplay in the list on the red menu before I updated from 0139 to 1339. I might as well put on the modded file system while I am there so that I can update the maps as well. Lets hope I don't brick it! I will have to do an MD5 checksum and compare to what is on an earlier page to make sure its all good before I go ahead with flashing the downloaded stage2-mod.ifs file.
> 
> 
> 
> If the system was previously been modified, then by upgrading you have overwritten the modified ifs-root.ifs. That's my guess anyway. Now your modified FEC file is being detected as invalid as a result.
> 
> No idea where you are (it doesn't say on your profile), but if you nearby SE London I have the D-Link adapter and happy to help with this. Drop me a PM (or if you don't have access to the PM system here's a contact form).
Click to expand...

Hi, can't PM you as I have only been on the forum a few days and then when I tried to use the forum I can't work out what text I am meant to input on the security question... any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tebor123

rafamonteiroo said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It extends the functionality of the Green Menu.
> 
> Check it out here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> it is possible to enable video in movement?
Click to expand...

Not sure. There's a lot of functions that I have no idea what they do!


----------



## kevin#34

yes!
but didn't go into it, when I drive, I don't need to watch videos, my movie is the road ahead :roll:



rafamonteiroo said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It extends the functionality of the Green Menu.
> 
> Check it out here - https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> it is possible to enable video in movement?
Click to expand...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> I totally understand!!
> 
> Good luck!


It worked like a charm! Thanks for bringing this up as a topic!
So cool! Via this menu you can basically code and adapt 5F from the car's menu 

Another nice feature is that you can dump your existing FecContainer.fec to SD card or replace it from SD card 

Mostly I'm interested in Splashscreen files (which I've retrieved via the menu) and they are the same *.canim format mentioned in https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox...so if we figure out how to manipulate these files we could potentially customize the Startup Screen :roll:

Finally, another thing I was looking for was the ability to retrieve my current ifs-root.ifs file and the tools also have this feature to dump the ifs-root.
The thing is that it dumped it as a *.bin file of precisely 64Mb size...and I'm not sure how to decompress/recompress it back as ifs-root.ifs
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## 21tesla

The 64MB bin dump would be 0x4000000 which is the same size as the entire flash memory. Perhaps, using a hex editor, you could extract ifs-root.ifs from bytes 0x540000 to 0x1ae0533 (or 6675368+15992116 bytes). This chunk of memory would likely represent an already compressed file, but you could use dumpifs to uncompress it and examine it.


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla

New TT EU MIB2 firmware is now P5402/1467. Will 1339 passwords and modified .ifs file still work?


----------



## foreverwasted

Mokorx said:


> 21tesla
> 
> New TT EU MIB2 firmware is now P5402/1467. Will 1339 passwords and modified .ifs file still work?


The stage2-mod.ifs is based on the 1339 firmware ifs-root.ifs file system. It has been mentioned previously in this thread by 21tesla that you should not try to put that modded file system on any other version. As its specifically made to work with version 1339. There is a chance it could brick your system on any other version.


----------



## 21tesla

foreverwasted said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla
> 
> New TT EU MIB2 firmware is now P5402/1467. Will 1339 passwords and modified .ifs file still work?
> 
> 
> 
> The stage2-mod.ifs is based on the 1339 firmware ifs-root.ifs file system. It has been mentioned previously in this thread by 21tesla that you should not try to put that modded file system on any other version. As its specifically made to work with version 1339. There is a chance it could brick your system on any other version.
Click to expand...

I recently upgraded my car from 1389 -> 1462, the North American versions appear to have different numbering than EU. The ifs-root filesystem was identical between these two versions so the original patch I made was still valid. The password was also the same. I would have high confidence that it's the same for the 1467 EU version.

As a result, if you have previously modified your car with 1339, upgrading to 1462 is as simple as sticking the SD card and doing the install. No patching or other modifications will be required because those files haven't been overwritten.


----------



## red_TTS

So @Mokorx, do you have 1467 original file for EU? If the assumption of tesla21 is right we could update to that version without any issues. Maybe tesla21 can help us check that the FS is the same between EU 1339 and EU 1467 once we have the file


----------



## 21tesla

red_TTS said:


> So @Mokorx, do you have 1467 original file for EU? If the assumption of tesla21 is right we could update to that version without any issues. Maybe tesla21 can help us check that the FS is the same between EU 1339 and EU 1467 once we have the file


Sure I can help out. I will post a screenshot of what you can do on your own computer to test the new software, shortly.


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla said:


> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So @Mokorx, do you have 1467 original file for EU? If the assumption of tesla21 is right we could update to that version without any issues. Maybe tesla21 can help us check that the FS is the same between EU 1339 and EU 1467 once we have the file
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I can help out. I will post a screenshot of what you can do on your own computer to test the new software, shortly.
Click to expand...

I do not have the original EU1467 file. It is installed from factory to brand new TT (out of factory 07/2020 onwards).

I will need help if you want to check by download (dump) the root.ifs, but I will need the command line for dumping the file providiing passwords is the same as EU1339.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> The 64MB bin dump would be 0x4000000 which is the same size as the entire flash memory. Perhaps, using a hex editor, you could extract ifs-root.ifs from bytes 0x540000 to 0x1ae0533 (or 6675368+15992116 bytes). This chunk of memory would likely represent an already compressed file, but you could use dumpifs to uncompress it and examine it.


I've tried extracting the file using IDA Pro and a generic Hex-Editor with no luck...  
All I managed to do was convert it from *.bin to *.iso (figured Daemon Tools or PowerISO could open it but that was not the case...)

Both versions below if anyone wants to give it a try
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1xwV3CWzPJpJUDNtANBNkthwz6bonzlMl?usp=sharing


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I've tried extracting the file using IDA Pro and a generic Hex-Editor with no luck...


@ m4k4r0vbf: Your bin file was a complete dump of the flash memory. I extracted the ifs-root.ifs file out of it and saved it as "1467.ifs-root.ifs". I then split it into (what I call) the stage2 part at the offset EF7BFF and saved that as "1467.stage2.ifs". On a Debian vmware box, I decompressed the 1467.stage2.ifs file to prove to myself that it was the correct size, 44MB. I then extracted all of the files into a directory called "1467.directory". I just happened to have an EU version of a clean 1339 software distribution. I split the 1339.ifs-root.ifs file and extracted it the same way.

I now had something to compare. An examination of 1339.MIBroot and 1467.MIBroot that you took from the car revealed four differences in a hex editor. Three of these differences were the standard 0A->00 change to patch the file. So the car you extracted this binary dump from is patched somehow for navigation or smartphone ? 









There was one more change 0xE7173 that was 0A->EA. I will decompile the original 1339 and 1467 files and put it in another post.










All of my work can be found here

https://mega.nz/file/zDgQBI6A#kkD4a6AE_ ... hI3jRradlI


----------



## 21tesla

This post expands further on the version 1467 file that* @m4k4r0vbf* posted. To recap, there were three bytes different to a stock 1339 MIBroot file that seem to be used to bypass the Fec feature file check. However, there was one additional byte change in a different part of the program. I decompiled the 1339 stock file and the 1467 file from the car. Some screen shots are below.

The first two screen shots show that a check was changed from equality to inequality. The variables suggest that it is some sort of a component protection / anti-theft bypass? Is the MIB unit in the car, the original unit or from a different car?

The last screen is a comparison of the stock 1339 subroutine and the modified 1467 subroutine.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> This post expands further on the version 1467 file that* @m4k4r0vbf* posted. To recap, there were three bytes different to a stock 1339 MIBroot file that seem to be used to bypass the Fec feature file check. However, there was one additional byte change in a different part of the program. I decompiled the 1339 stock file and the 1467 file from the car. Some screen shots are below.
> 
> The first two screen shots show that a check was changed from equality to inequality. The variables suggest that it is some sort of a component protection / anti-theft bypass? Is the MIB unit in the car, the original unit or from a different car?
> 
> The last screen is a comparison of the stock 1339 subroutine and the modified 1467 subroutine.


Your skills & knowledge are really next level, man!
Just to avoid confussion: The *.bin file I dumped from my car in the previous post is version 1339, not 1467 (@Mokorx mentioned this latest one a couple of posts earlier).
What I was looking for was to compare my modified 1339 ifs-root.ifs(entire ifs-root.ifs file was flashed and it seemed to 'not care' about whatever VIN was listed in FecContainer.fec file) against the standard 1339 ifs-root.ifs to see what exactly was modified to make the system accept random VIN in the FecContainer.fec.
But you have done that for me already, so double the Thank You!

My MIB is indeed the original which came with the car and I've never tried it on a different one, but if I find a compatible 'acceptor' I will test this (might be a nice trick to bypass bypass CP for people looking to transfer MIB units on a different car?)
Anyways, splendid work you're doing! 8)


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> What I was looking for was to compare my modified 1339


*That makes sense now, I should have read the thread more carefully.*

It looks the file dump from your car helped identify a new patch !

I did that work on a Mac with some software tools a Debian Linux VMware session. I wish I had a total Mac solution but my compiled "dumpifs" program isn't writing files properly.

The hex editor I use is freeware, "hexfiend" 
https://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend/

The dissassembler I used is also freeware, "ghidra"
https://ghidra-sre.org


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I was looking for was to compare my modified 1339
> 
> 
> 
> *That makes sense now, I should have read the thread more carefully.*
> 
> It looks the file dump from your car helped identify a new patch !
> 
> I did that work on a Mac with some software tools a Debian Linux VMware session. I wish I had a total Mac solution but my compiled "dumpifs" program isn't writing files properly.
> 
> The hex editor I use is freeware, "hexfiend"
> https://ridiculousfish.com/hexfiend/
> 
> The dissassembler I used is also freeware, "ghidra"
> https://ghidra-sre.org
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tips! I don't own a Mac and my knowledge about any other OS other Windows is realy slim, but I have just Installed Ghidra (Had to also install JDK in order to get Ghidra running / https://en.softonic.com/download/java-development-kit-64/windows/post-download

Would you think flashing back the standard ifs-root.ifs, replacing the FecContainer (basically reverting to 'stock') and re-flashing the retrieved ifs-root-.ifs (what you extracted as 1467.ifs-root.ifs) along with FecContainer with random VIN would prove anything?


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Would you think flashing back the standard ifs-root.ifs, replacing the FecContainer (basically reverting to 'stock') and re-flashing the retrieved ifs-root-.ifs (what you extracted as 1467.ifs-root.ifs) along with FecContainer with random VIN would prove anything?


While the procedure seems sound, I am not as brave to try it because I wouldn't want to risk bricking my car over a random lost connection or some freaky event. The test to determine if the patched ifs file containing only the three bytes needed for carplay also will also accept any VIN would be difficult since you be expecting a result of a potentially angry/unresponsive car.

The VIN and other information is also encoded in the eeprom. I imagine that you "true VIN" is still there.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

21tesla said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you think flashing back the standard ifs-root.ifs, replacing the FecContainer (basically reverting to 'stock') and re-flashing the retrieved ifs-root-.ifs (what you extracted as 1467.ifs-root.ifs) along with FecContainer with random VIN would prove anything?
> 
> 
> 
> While the procedure seems sound, I am not as brave to try it because I wouldn't want to risk bricking my car over a random lost connection or some freaky event. The test to determine if the patched ifs file containing only the three bytes needed for carplay also will also accept any VIN would be difficult since you be expecting a result of a potentially angry/unresponsive car.
> 
> The VIN and other information is also encoded in the eeprom. I imagine that you "true VIN" is still there.
Click to expand...

That's a good point really!
I am tempted still since I know worst-case scenario I can flash the standard files via the IPL / bench method already confirmed working... :idea:, but as you said It might not make any difference and the VIN is being picked up from somewhere else.

When I executed the dump of the FecContainer from the car via the Green Menu, I got multiple FecContainers (I know I didn't use the -rm command when I pushed the FecContainer with added Fecs and neither did the guy who flashed his modified ifs-root.ifs and his FecContainer, so all of them got stacked there but because I'm not getting any errors I guess there's no harm), so I've checked to see what's in them but none can be opened (tried WhatTheFec and FECContainerEditor) except the one named FecContainer.fec. Also noticed the checksum of all others is identical.
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Mokorx

Update on EU 1467

Password is the same as EU 1339. I just need an instruction how to dump ifs root file.


----------



## 21tesla

Mokorx said:


> Update on EU 1467
> 
> Password us the same as EU 1339. I just need an instruction how to dump ifs root file.


*cat /net/rcc/dev/fs0 > /net/mmx/fs/sda0/rcc_fs0*

At offset 0xBA0000 in the file, you will find the beginning of what I call the stage2 filesystem were MIBroot is found. The filesystem begins with EB7EFF and goes to 0x1AE0537 as shown below


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla

I just sent you the link of rrc_fso from 1467. Please have a look at it.

Thanks


----------



## red_TTS

Mokorx said:


> 21tesla
> 
> I just sent you the link of rrc_fso from 1467. Please have a look at it.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! Let's wait for 21tesla insights.

Do you know or have you seen any improvements in VC with this update?


----------



## Mokorx

red_TTS said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21tesla
> 
> I just sent you the link of rrc_fso from 1467. Please have a look at it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Let's wait for 21tesla insights.
> 
> Do you know or have you seen any improvements in VC with this update?
Click to expand...

This firmware is for MIB2 not VC.

VC hardware is now 8S0790920F and software 0383. The only thing I noticed is seat belt warning for rear passenger seat.


----------



## red_TTS

Mokorx said:


> [
> 
> This firmware is for MIB2 not VC.
> 
> VC hardware is now 8S0790920F and software 0383. The only thing I noticed is seat belt warning for rear passenger seat.


My bad. I meant MMI.

Besides, maybe we can go from VC 296 to VC 383 as well as from MMI 1339 to MMI 1467.


----------



## Mokorx

red_TTS said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> This firmware is for MIB2 not VC.
> 
> VC hardware is now 8S0790920F and software 0383. The only thing I noticed is seat belt warning for rear passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad. I meant MMI.
> 
> Besides, maybe we can go from VC 296 to VC 383 as well as from MMI 1339 to MMI 1467.
Click to expand...

VC from 359 will have Audi Sport Start screen on classic display and Audi sport animation on sport Display (Center RPM)


----------



## 21tesla

I examined the dump from *Mokorx* that I will call eu1467. I separated out the ifs-root.ifs filesystem from it and the second filesystem stage2-eu1467.ifs where the critical MIBroot file is located. To recap a very long thread, the workflow goes something like this

big binary file of size 0x4000000 (_eu1467.dumpfile.bin_)
carved out ifs-root.ifs file sysstem (_eu1467-ifs-root.ifs_)
carved out second file system (_stage2-eu1467.ifs_)
uncompressed second file system (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.ifs_)
dumped out system directory (_eu1467.directory/_)
extracted MIBroot file from dumped out system directory (_1467eu.MIBroot_)
extracted MIBroot file from previous clean distribution 1339 (_eu1339.MIBroot_)
dumped out system directory from old clean distribution (_eu1339.directory/_)
uncompressed second file system prior to patching (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.ifs_)
compressed second file system after patching (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.compressed.ifs_)

The _stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.compressed.ifs_ is the file that can be flashed onto the car at address 0xBA0000.

I was surprised to see that there were differences between the eu1467.MIBroot file and the eu1339.MIBroot file, although the subroutine that required patching was identical and easily found. In contrast, the north american 1389.MIBroot and 1467.MIBroot files were byte-for-byte identical (along with all the other files in that filesystem). Thus, it could be potentially very problematic to flash the stage2-eu1339.ifs file onto a later version.

I did a recursive comparison of every file in the stage2 filesystem between versions eu1339 and eu1487. The differences (including MIBroot) are below.










I hope this information is useful to those seeking to work on cars with later software versions


----------



## Mokorx

21tesla said:


> I examined the dump from *Mokorx* that I will call eu1467. I separated out the ifs-root.ifs filesystem from it and the second filesystem stage2-eu1467.ifs where the critical MIBroot file is located. To recap a very long thread, the workflow goes something like this
> 
> big binary file of size 0x4000000 (_eu1467.dumpfile.bin_)
> carved out ifs-root.ifs file sysstem (_eu1467-ifs-root.ifs_)
> carved out second file system (_stage2-eu1467.ifs_)
> uncompressed second file system (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.ifs_)
> dumped out system directory (_eu1467.directory/_)
> extracted MIBroot file from dumped out system directory (_1467eu.MIBroot_)
> extracted MIBroot file from previous clean distribution 1339 (_eu1339.MIBroot_)
> dumped out system directory from old clean distribution (_eu1339.directory/_)
> uncompressed second file system prior to patching (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.ifs_)
> compressed second file system after patching (_stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.compressed.ifs_)
> 
> The _stage2-eu1467.uncompressed.modified.compressed.ifs_ is the file that can be flashed onto the car at address 0xBA0000.
> 
> I was surprised to see that there were differences between the eu1467.MIBroot file and the eu1339.MIBroot file, although the subroutine that required patching was identical and easily found. In contrast, the north american 1389.MIBroot and 1467.MIBroot files were byte-for-byte identical (along with all the other files in that filesystem). Thus, it could be potentially very problematic to flash the stage2-eu1339.ifs file onto a later version.
> 
> I did a recursive comparison of every file in the stage2 filesystem between versions eu1339 and eu1487. The differences (including MIBroot) are below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this information is useful to those seeking to work on cars with later software versions


21tesla

Thank you for all the work that you did to compare the two firmware and guidance on flashing. Your skill is greatly appropriate by me and I believe everyone in this forum.

Moko


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> VC from 359 will have Audi Sport Start screen on classic display and Audi sport animation on sport Display (Center RPM)


Don't want to create panic here, but would that mean updating our old hardware 8S0920790A to the newer software we could gain the Sports Display (Centre Dial) lile on the *RS?


----------



## kevin#34

I don't think so; VC of TT/TTS/TT-RS has always the same part number, what changes is its coding, but you can't alter the VC coding unless it is brand new or with less than 99 km/miles


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think so; VC of TT/TTS/TT-RS has always the same part number, what changes is its coding, but you can't alter the VC coding unless it is brand new or with less than 99 km/miles


Thanks Kevin 
That's what I knew...but got excited for 1 second there


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

So my mate has his '66 plate TT and the Navi says 'Not Activated'.
I've tried to google MHI_ER_AU43x_S1070 in hopes of confirming that his unit is the High version, but not getting any results.
He lives 30 miles away, so unless one of us drives over, I can't get an exact Part Number...

Based on the pictures, would any of you be able to confirm if 21tesla's method would apply for his MMI? (I mean after updating it to version 1339, of course).


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> So my mate has his '66 plate TT and the Navi says 'Not Activated'.
> I've tried to google MHI_ER_AU43x_S1070 in hopes of confirming that his unit is the High version, but not getting any results.
> He lives 30 miles away, so unless one of us drives over, I can't get an exact Part Number...
> 
> Based on the pictures, would any of you be able to confirm if 21tesla's method would apply for his MMI? (I mean after updating it to version 1339, of course).


You should use your mate VIN and check with MyAudi app whether Navigation is preinstalled or not. The steering wheel may be another indicator (with nav or w/o nav button.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> You should use your mate VIN and check with MyAudi app whether Navigation is preinstalled or not. The steering wheel may be another indicator (with nav or w/o nav button.


He does indeed have the "NAV" button marking on both the steering wheel and in the centre console + getting the message "Navigation not fitted" message...so clearly it can be activated.

My only concern is whether his MMI is eligible to use the 1339 (P5098) update from this thread... :?

What should happen if one would try the update on a non-compatible MMI? Would it not let you install it straight away or would it install, then crash or fail to boot?

Considering if I should prepare for worst-case scenario and have his current software in case there's need to flash it back? (Any way to get the entire thing off the car I wonder).

Thanks for your input!


----------



## ct06033

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should use your mate VIN and check with MyAudi app whether Navigation is preinstalled or not. The steering wheel may be another indicator (with nav or w/o nav button.
> 
> 
> 
> He does indeed have the "NAV" button marking on both the steering wheel and in the centre console + getting the message "Navigation not fitted" message...so clearly it can be activated.
> 
> My only concern is whether his MMI is eligible to use the 1339 (P5098) update from this thread... :?
> 
> What should happen if one would try the update on a non-compatible MMI? Would it not let you install it straight away or would it install, then crash or fail to boot?
> 
> Considering if I should prepare for worst-case scenario and have his current software in case there's need to flash it back? (Any way to get the entire thing off the car I wonder).
> 
> Thanks for your input!
Click to expand...

I will give my experience with a successful upgrade/activation for the record and also might help answer your question as I believe I upgraded from an even earlier MMI software version.

Car: '16 TTS US
Starting MMI Version: 1065 (MHI2_US_AUG24_S1065)
Starting VC Version: 0263

Updated successfully to: 
MMI: 1389 (MHI2_US_AU43x_P5124)
VC: 0296

I followed u/rafamonteiroo's instructions to crack/upgrade
u/21tesla's stage2-mod.ifs file worked fine for me.

I did encounter a problem with missing authorization (results in "NAV not activated" and "Bluetooth unavailable"). I believe this was due to a corrupted .fec file but was able to rectify this by going through the crack instructions a second time.

Happy to provide all the necessary files on request.


----------



## Mokorx

I have flashed S1061 to P5098 with no problem. Your mate is newer so I do think you should have any problem to flash S1070 which is newer.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

ct06033 said:


> I will give my experience with a successful upgrade/activation for the record and also might help answer your question as I believe I upgraded from an even earlier MMI software version.
> 
> Car: '16 TTS US
> Starting MMI Version: 1065 (MHI2_US_AUG24_S1065)
> Starting VC Version: 0263
> 
> Updated successfully to:
> MMI: 1389 (MHI2_US_AU43x_P5124)
> VC: 0296
> 
> I followed u/rafamonteiroo's instructions to crack/upgrade
> u/21tesla's stage2-mod.ifs file worked fine for me.
> 
> I did encounter a problem with missing authorization (results in "NAV not activated" and "Bluetooth unavailable"). I believe this was due to a corrupted .fec file but was able to rectify this by going through the crack instructions a second time.
> 
> Happy to provide all the necessary files on request.


Thank you both ct06033 and Mokorx!
That's what I was looking to hear!  
This Wednesday my friend will be coming over and I will attempt his activation


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

So my mate couldn't make it last Wednesday, so we had to postpone for the upcoming Wednesday, when both of us are free.

In the meantime, I've been doing further checks to see if his MY17 TTS is ready to get Navi/Carplay enabled and concluded that he has option #2 out of the 4 versions of MMI (so he has 'Pre-wiring for navigation unit').

Does anyone know what Pre-wiring for navigation unit is supposed to imply? Would it mean that his MMI does NOT have any storage at all, thus no room to store maps for the Navi?

Again, from this picture should we conclude that if Jukebox is missing from a car's menu, then it's a clear indicator that Navi activation is not possible? (Do all of you with Navi also have Jukebox in your Media Menu?).

Many thanks for the inputs!


----------



## Tebor123

I don't have Jukebox in my MMI but was able to activate NAV


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> I don't have Jukebox in my MMI but was able to activate NAV


That's exactly what I was looking to hear! Thank you, Tebor123 
I think Audi's Self Study Programme 629 and Self Study Programme 618 are kind of misleading or at least confusing when describing features for each MMI trim level.


----------



## Tebor123

Glad to help 

I was attempting to activate Jukebox but it seems that there's additional hardware involved rather than just coding


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Glad to help
> 
> I was attempting to activate Jukebox but it seems that there's additional hardware involved rather than just coding


Have you tried to Format the Jukebox partition via the Basic Settings under 5F? 
Basic Settings-->Formatting partitions of internal memory--->select "Jukebox"?
That's my plan for my mate and maybe...just maybe...it will show up!
I mean if the car already has storage for the maps although they're not enabled, why would it be different for Jukebox?
The SSP from Audi states "aprox 60Gb 3D SSD for maps/multimedia storage...from which aprox 11Gb are for Jukebox".


----------



## Tebor123

I hadn't thought of that! I have VCDS so I assume the steps are the same. I'll take a look this evening and let you know.

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Ruudfood

Guys, which one of these: https://obdeleven.com/en/products-page

...should I get? I do want to do some long coding so I know I need a pro version but the blurb seems to indicate that long coding is not possible with the nextgen products. And there doesn't seem to be a pro version for the 1st gen device, so I'm confused.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jacopo79

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help
> 
> I was attempting to activate Jukebox but it seems that there's additional hardware involved rather than just coding
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to Format the Jukebox partition via the Basic Settings unde 5F?
> Basic Settings-->Formatting partitions of internal memory--->select "Jubebox"?
> That's my plan for my mate and maybe...just maybe...it will show up!
> I mean if the car already has storage for the maps although they're not enabled, why would it be different for Jukebox?
> The SSP from Audi states "aprox 60Gb 3D SSD for maps/multimedia storage...from which aprox 11Gb are for Jukebox".
Click to expand...

Hi mate!! I have installed navi on my TT without navigation and all works properly. I have tried to enable jukebox but without success. Like you I have thought that of there Is a dedicated HD for the Maps , well, there must be a space for jukebox. Have I to follow a new mods with obdeleven about the partition of hd for you?? Thank you mate!!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi mate!! I have installed navi on my TT without navigation and all works properly. I have tried to enable jukebox but without success. Like you I have thought that of there Is a dedicated HD for the Maps , well, there must be a space for jukebox. Have I to follow a new mods with obdeleven about the partition of hd for you?? Thank you mate!!


Let me know how it goes, Jacopo79 & Tebor123


----------



## Jacopo79

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate!! I have installed navi on my TT without navigation and all works properly. I have tried to enable jukebox but without success. Like you I have thought that of there Is a dedicated HD for the Maps , well, there must be a space for jukebox. Have I to follow a new mods with obdeleven about the partition of hd for you?? Thank you mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes, Jacopo79 & Tebor123
Click to expand...

Is not a risk? Is there a possibility that I Will erase the data of navigation? Now Is setting in "navigation data base"....


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Jacopo79 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate!! I have installed navi on my TT without navigation and all works properly. I have tried to enable jukebox but without success. Like you I have thought that of there Is a dedicated HD for the Maps , well, there must be a space for jukebox. Have I to follow a new mods with obdeleven about the partition of hd for you?? Thank you mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes, Jacopo79 & Tebor123
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is not a risk? Is there a possibility that I Will erase the data of navigation? Now Is setting in "navigation data base"....
Click to expand...

If you choose "Jukebox" it will only format the Jukebox (I have done this in the past to correct an issue where the MMI wouldn't let me copy tracks from CD/USB to Julebox. All the Jukebox music/videos got deleted, but maps and everything elese remained intact). I already had Jukebox, so can't guarantee if this operation will make it visible on cars without it visible


----------



## Tebor123

I tried this using VCDS and it didn't show any partitions at all.  I used the S12345 security access password.

HazzyDays offers this as part of their SatNav activation process so it must be possible without swapping out the MMI.



> This upgrade includes the following:
> - Touch pad draw to text navigation input
> - Latest Maps available.
> - Latest Firmware update.
> - Full SDS Functionality.
> *- Audi Jukebox activation (if not already activated).*
> - DVD Player (if not already activated).
> - Optional Audi SmartPhone Interface


https://www.hazzydayz.com/genuine-a...n-for-mk3-tt-mib-ii-supply-and-fit-8436-p.asp


----------



## Jacopo79

Hey Tebor, a part for the partition, have you activated the jukebox following the guide of the activation code in this forum? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1086825


----------



## Tebor123

I haven't been able to activate Jukebox using VCDS. The thread you mention describes how to enable ripping of music directly into the Jukebox. It doesn't appear to be something you can activate via FEC codes like CarPlay either.


----------



## Jacopo79

In any case the Jukebox, with the last big SD card is completley inuseful....


----------



## pcbbc

Jacopo79 said:


> Is not a risk? Is there a possibility that I Will erase the data of navigation? Now Is setting in "navigation data base"....


I've used this after I uploaded a hacked up nav database and it didn't work...
You can just re-upload the maps with a valid update when you are done.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> I tried this using VCDS and it didn't show any partitions at all.  I used the S12345 security access password.
> 
> HazzyDays offers this as part of their SatNav activation process so it must be possible without swapping out the MMI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This upgrade includes the following:
> - Touch pad draw to text navigation input
> - Latest Maps available.
> - Latest Firmware update.
> - Full SDS Functionality.
> *- Audi Jukebox activation (if not already activated).*
> - DVD Player (if not already activated).
> - Optional Audi SmartPhone Interface
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hazzydayz.com/genuine-a...n-for-mk3-tt-mib-ii-supply-and-fit-8436-p.asp
Click to expand...

I've never checked in VCDS if partitions can be selected individually, but it wouldn't surprise me if they don't as at least for MQB cars OBD11 seems to offer more functionality.
The Security Code should be the regular 20103 for Module 5F.
I'm doing to test it with OBD11 on my mate's TT tomorrow and post if I get any positive results. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacopo79

pcbbc said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not a risk? Is there a possibility that I Will erase the data of navigation? Now Is setting in "navigation data base"....
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this after I uploaded a hacked up nav database and it didn't work...
> You can just re-upload the maps with a valid update when you are done.
Click to expand...

Hi mate! You say that if I do this mod written by m4k4r0vbf then the navigation will be blocked??? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## pcbbc

Jacopo79 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is not a risk? Is there a possibility that I Will erase the data of navigation? Now Is setting in "navigation data base"....
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this after I uploaded a hacked up nav database and it didn't work...
> You can just re-upload the maps with a valid update when you are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate! You say that if I do this mod written by m4k4r0vbf then the navigation will be blocked??? [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

No, I modified some of the update data files. Trying to get a newer map database to load, amongst other things, and end up with a navigation system that wouldn't boot up correctly. This was before the ability to re-flash the root-ifs and add an updated FEC file became available.

I needed to reformat the partition using VCDS and re-upload the current maps downloaded from the Audi site. So that's the only consequence of doing the erase - You will need to reload the map database. It will not remove your entitlement to maps, either ones you are officially entitled or ones you may have subsequently added.


----------



## Tebor123

> I've never checked in VCDS if partitions can be selected individually, but it wouldn't surprise me if they don't as at least for MQB cars OBD11 seems to offer more functionality.
> The Security Code should be the regular 20103 for Module 5F.
> I'm doing to test it with OBD11 on my mate's TT tomorrow and post if I get any positive results. Fingers crossed.


Hi m4k4r0vbf,

How did you get on with your mate's car?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Hi m4k4r0vbf,
> 
> How did you get on with your mate's car?


Hi Tebor123,
I was going to post tomorrow as I'm on shift tonight.

So the update / Activations were successful . All working fine.
I couldn't get the Jukebox to show though, even though I've done the mentioned "Jukebox Partitioning" (done that after Navi was enabled and maps loaded, so the Jukebox Partitioning procedure didn't have any effects over anything else).

I updated from MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3626 (SW Version 0892)

Something interesting that I found on his 2017 TTS was that his VC Part Number and SW version were identical to mine (8S0920790B running software 0296), but on his he has the Sports View while I don't.
I understand the idea of "VC get's locked after the 1st 100km", but really can't figure out where from is this process triggered :?


----------



## Tebor123

Thanks for the update and good work on the activations. Shame about Jukebox but I'm sure the answer is close!

It would seem that the Sport View code is present in all VC firmwares but just needs unlocking.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Thanks for the update and good work on the activations. Shame about Jukebox but I'm sure the answer is close!
> 
> It would seem that the Sport View code is present in all VC firmwares but just needs unlocking.


Unlock from where? I've already added 00060400 (Sports HMI / Performance Monitor) in my FEC...but nothing new came up


----------



## Tebor123

My understanding is that there must be some point in the VC startup where it determines what model type the car is and loads up the correct configuration i.e. Sport View for a TTS. Where this decision is made is unknown to me.


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Friends, on VC 296, is it possible to enable redzone? or not? I saw a guy with retrofited carplay and active redzone











Code:


-Add red zone in the revs counter, font numbers like TTs and logo TTs/TTrs when turn off the car
this byte 9 is dedicated to the screen logo, any bit is a different model (depending from the car A3->S3->g-tronic A4->S4->RS4 etc), but I can't see the labels.

For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015)
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while

For TTs (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
disable bit 0 and enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while


----------



## kevin#34

it should be possible, despite not in all YM

by the way, can the map license update crack be done remotely, as for ASI etc?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

mine was active on redzone before carplay, I upgraded to carplay and it stopped working,

only TTs logo start works


----------



## shtu

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 21tesla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> @21Tesla @Gerald57 @pcbbc @gAgNiCk - you guys surely are wizzards!
> 
> So far, I'm stuck on establishing TelNet connection and can't figure out where the problem is... :?
> 
> 
> 
> The firmware is only configured to work with a few chipsets. The Dlink DUB E-100 is the adaptor that seems to work the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's very much the case!
> Just checked and the D-Link DUB-E100 uses ASIX AX88772 chipset, while the GTMEDIA GA-508 i purchased uses RTL8153B chipset, so my fault for thinking 'any would do'....
> I'm ordering a DUB-E100 and hopefully retry in a couple of days.
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

On this topic, I've found another adapter that uses the same chipset, the "UGREEN 20254".

I've bought one and will give it a try in the near future, will report back when I do.

ETA - more reading suggests the USB IDs matter, so it may not work. I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## BrandonS

Wow just read through this thread! Thank you guys for the amazing instructions and work you put into this. I just ordered the E-100 adapter to do this myself at home. I saw it briefly mentioned by 21tesla with regions, so he may have the answer.

I have a US spec car and am wanting to go to put EU maps on it and enable Carplay. Is it as simple as upgrading to 1339 EU software on the 5F, flashing 296 to Unit 17, putting the Stage2-mod.ifs in via Telnet, extending the maps and downloading the free ones? If so, do we have the US spec 1339 software available for download so I can go back when me and the car go back to the states?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 21tesla

BrandonS said:


> Wow just read through this thread! Thank you guys for the amazing instructions and work you put into this. I just ordered the E-100 adapter to do this myself at home. I saw it briefly mentioned by 21tesla with regions, so he may have the answer.
> 
> I have a US spec car and am wanting to go to put EU maps on it and enable Carplay. Is it as simple as upgrading to 1339 EU software on the 5F, flashing 296 to Unit 17, putting the Stage2-mod.ifs in via Telnet, extending the maps and downloading the free ones? If so, do we have the US spec 1339 software available for download so I can go back when me and the car go back to the states?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi *BrandonS*, to do the carplay activation on a north american car, you need (1) NA software - ask me... (2) a Dlink cable and (3) OBDeleven or VCDS to make a few adaptation changes. Putting EU navigation software on a NA car may be possible with the right Fec code and a few other tweaks. I have never done anything involving navigation on my own car so I am not familiar with the process; however, other member in this thread do have experience.


----------



## BrandonS

21tesla said:


> BrandonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just read through this thread! Thank you guys for the amazing instructions and work you put into this. I just ordered the E-100 adapter to do this myself at home. I saw it briefly mentioned by 21tesla with regions, so he may have the answer.
> 
> I have a US spec car and am wanting to go to put EU maps on it and enable Carplay. Is it as simple as upgrading to 1339 EU software on the 5F, flashing 296 to Unit 17, putting the Stage2-mod.ifs in via Telnet, extending the maps and downloading the free ones? If so, do we have the US spec 1339 software available for download so I can go back when me and the car go back to the states?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *BrandonS*, to do the carplay activation on a north american car, you need (1) NA software - ask me... (2) a Dlink cable and (3) OBDeleven or VCDS to make a few adaptation changes. Putting EU navigation software on a NA car may be possible with the right Fec code and a few other tweaks. I have never done anything involving navigation on my own car so I am not familiar with the process; however, other member in this thread do have experience.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the input. I had noticed the difference in codes between the NA and EU FEC nav coding and had wondered if that was all that was involved. Thank you for the NA software offer; I'll shoot you a PM. I didn't want to [try] to convert to EU without knowing I had something to go back to. I have been told though but a person that does the activations I would need EU software loaded before the NAV region could be changed. Once my Dlink cable comes I'll start working it all;


----------



## BrandonS

Thanks for the additional info on region changing Tesla21. I can't PM so I was unable to respond. I only had a little bit to mess with it today. I was able to get the VC updated to 296 fairly easily, but that's as far as I got. It obviously wouldn't take the EU firmware and I couldn't get the MIB Toolbox installed. It gave me an error for "Signature of metainfo2 is not correct" and I couldn't enable Developer mode via my VCDS as I got the "out of range" error.

I did get TELNET'd into the car, but the installation directions for the advanced developer menu in the instructions for US -> EU don't match up with the MIBToolbox file structure. I'm thinking it's either a different tool than MIBToolbox or is outdated. I haven't had a chance yet to try the standard MIBToolbox instructions, but I'm a bit afraid with the error I already got trying to install it with the certificate.

I'm sitting on U0293 right now, maybe I ought to just upgrade that to the US 1339 first then mess with transferring over to EU firmware/MIBToolbox.

Would you happen to have a link for the US 1339?


----------



## 21tesla

Here is north america 1389. It is a good start to update and do additional work on smartphone and navigation

https://mega.nz/file/zHAxSSTb#cv2CsXhEu ... 0oiDRYZByA


----------



## BrandonS

21tesla said:


> Here is north america 1389. It is a good start to update and do additional work on smartphone and navigation
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/zHAxSSTb#cv2CsXhEu ... 0oiDRYZByA


Once again, thank you a ton for all that you've put together and the help you've given me and others in the forum.


----------



## BrandonS

Well got the car to 296 for VC and the 5F to US 1389. TELNET'd back in, but I cannot for the life of me find the FEC files. There's no efs-persist folder in /mnt/ but there is a /persist. I didn't notice anything FEC related in there. I'll try again tomorrow with flashing the cracked IFS; I'd think root should give access to all files though. Maybe trying to do it quickly between daily happenings isn't working out and I'll have to sit down a bit longer.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hello all!

I'm addressing those who got stuck with the older 8S0920790 (no A) on SW Version 0221:
Did you manage to find a workaround to get Carplay/AA to work?? Otherwise find a suitable update to a newer version?

@BrandonS - Have you navigated to the right directory? Please refer to the attached command lines for backing up.
I've also attached the remaining steps after the modules have been updated (highlighted in Red are commands user should input)

*Note* - Guide applies only if ALL 5 files contained inside the 2 attached split-archive (had to split it due to size restriction) have been copied together on the SD card. No changes to them are required...no need to update the existing VIN.

Good Luck!


----------



## 21tesla

BrandonS said:


> Well got the car to 296 for VC and the 5F to US 1389. TELNET'd back in, but I cannot for the life of me find the FEC files. There's no efs-persist folder in /mnt/ but there is a /persist. I didn't notice anything FEC related in there. I'll try again tomorrow with flashing the cracked IFS; I'd think root should give access to all files though. Maybe trying to do it quickly between daily happenings isn't working out and I'll have to sit down a bit longer.


perhaps, the telnet was done to the default port 23 instead of port 123?


----------



## BrandonS

Got CarPlay working. I was infact using 23 instead of 123. This may be US specific, but to get everything to work I had to make the following changes....

I added the US codes to FecContainer; I was getting "NAV not activated; I've attached my file below. It also includes the EU and ROW codes. Also, in the 5F Long coding, Bit 19 had to be left at USB USB_iPod. If I put it in full my phone would not connect/be recognized by Audi Smartphone.

Thanks again for all the help from the smart people. I'm going to try to change to do the EU firmware a little later on, ran out of time today. I was hoping that with the EU "activation codes" being in the FecContainer it was going to allow it, but it does not. It might be a combination of the EEPROM codes from a pdf file, along with a long code bit in the 5F module for the region and uploading the EU firmware. I noticed if I change that it causes a conflict between my US maps on the car and what the NAV system thinks its region is.

Would anyone be willing to send me the EEPROM print out from their EU car? I'd like to compare it to mine and to the instruction set in the PDF file.

Modified FecContainer; has all NAV regions added.
https://mega.nz/file/g2JXGQLR#6FdG02-zC ... bxKsjrruIc


----------



## Tebor123

BrandonS said:


> I couldn't enable Developer mode via my VCDS as I got the "out of range" error.


I had the exact same problem. I got around it by placing the attached file in 'C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\User' Unzip the file first.

You should then be able to activate Developer Mode using the security access code 'S12345'

View attachment 8S0-035-072.clb.zip


----------



## Tebor123

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I'm addressing those who got stuck with the older 8S0920790 (no A) on SW Version 0221: Did you manage to find a workaround to get Carplay/AA to work?? Otherwise find a suitable update to a newer version?


I have the 790/0221 HW/SW configuration and CarPlay does work on mine. It's a bit temperamental at times as it seems to use the same tab in the VC as the Setting menu. Sometimes it won't work if the Setting tab is open, othertimes it does!

I too am interested in an update but I'm not sure what update will work.


----------



## BrandonS

Tebor123 said:


> BrandonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't enable Developer mode via my VCDS as I got the "out of range" error.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact same problem. I got around it by placing the attached file in 'C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\User' Unzip the file first.
> 
> You should then be able to activate Developer Mode using the security access code 'S12345'
Click to expand...

Thank you, I threw it in my VCDS folder for next time. I did try the S12345 code, but VCDS didn't like it. I also already have the payload from the toolbox copied over to the MMI per the manual instructions.

Where do all the options show up though? Via the Red Screen with the radio/media down and nav/tel up for 6 seconds? I'm preemptively asking as I keep reading we don't have a "green" screen.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> I have the 790/0221 HW/SW configuration and CarPlay does work on mine. It's a bit temperamental at times as it seems to use the same tab in the VC as the Setting menu. Sometimes it won't work if the Setting tab is open, othertimes it does!
> 
> I too am interested in an update but I'm not sure what update will work.


Thank younfor the feedback!
So are you saying that the Carplay icon is showing in your 790/0221 VC or is it that you have an alternative way to enter the CarPlay menu?


----------



## Tebor123

BrandonS said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't enable Developer mode via my VCDS as I got the "out of range" error.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact same problem. I got around it by placing the attached file in 'C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels\User' Unzip the file first.
> 
> You should then be able to activate Developer Mode using the security access code 'S12345'
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I threw it in my VCDS folder for next time. I did try the S12345 code, but VCDS didn't like it. I also already have the payload from the toolbox copied over to the MMI per the manual instructions.
> 
> Where do all the options show up though? Via the Red Screen with the radio/media down and nav/tel up for 6 seconds? I'm preemptively asking as I keep reading we don't have a "green" screen.
Click to expand...

I chose to manually install the Toolbox as it seemed simpler. Once Developr Mode is activated you just press the Radio/Media and Nav/Tel buttons forward for approx 10 seconds. I found it worked better when the Nav/Tel button is pressed forward slightly earlier. The green screen should appear then. To exit just choose another option - Radio/Tel/Nav/Media.


----------



## Tebor123

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 790/0221 HW/SW configuration and CarPlay does work on mine. It's a bit temperamental at times as it seems to use the same tab in the VC as the Setting menu. Sometimes it won't work if the Setting tab is open, othertimes it does!
> 
> I too am interested in an update but I'm not sure what update will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank younfor the feedback!
> So are you saying that the Carplay icon is showing in your 790/0221 VC or is it that you have an alternative way to enter the CarPlay menu?
Click to expand...

I don't have a CarPlay icon in my VC menu. When I connect my phone it sometimes switches automatically to the CarPlay screen. Otherwise I have to select the phone tab which then prompts me to switch to CarPlay. It works well 80% of the time.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 790/0221 HW/SW configuration and CarPlay does work on mine. It's a bit temperamental at times as it seems to use the same tab in the VC as the Setting menu. Sometimes it won't work if the Setting tab is open, othertimes it does!
> 
> I too am interested in an update but I'm not sure what update will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank younfor the feedback!
> So are you saying that the Carplay icon is showing in your 790/0221 VC or is it that you have an alternative way to enter the CarPlay menu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a CarPlay icon in my VC menu. When I connect my phone it sometimes switches automatically to the CarPlay screen. Otherwise I have to select the phone tab which then prompts me to switch to CarPlay. It works well 80% of the time.
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying!
My friend's doesn't seem to bring the Carplay menu up no matter how many times he tries...he has the Apple Car0lay amd Android Auto codes already in his FecContainer...and I've checked his coding which looks ok :/


----------



## Tebor123

Does his phone appear in the Connection Manager under Audi Smartphone Interface? Sometimes mine doesn't show or is greyed out.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tebor123 said:


> Does his phone appear in the Connection Manager under Audi Smartphone Interface? Sometimes mine doesn't show or is greyed out.


Yes, it does and it's ticked (not greyed out)...but nothing else happens :/


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Tebor123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does his phone appear in the Connection Manager under Audi Smartphone Interface? Sometimes mine doesn't show or is greyed out.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does and it's ticked (not greyed out)...but nothing else happens :/
Click to expand...

Best is to update VC firmware from 221 to 296; it can be done (not the normal update path). I do not know how, but a guy in China can do it with firmware (no need to change cluster). With update to 296, Audi Smartphone willl show up in TT menu.

On 221, Carplay can start with special connection routine. I have a video on how to start Carplay with VC 221 but need a Wahtsapp account to send you. Please PM me your Whatsapp account.

Cheers


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hi All!

First of all, many thanks to Mokorx for the quick reply on WhatsApp! 

Next, I came across the below VC update file:
The naming/Part Number format of this 0379 version looks very much the same with our 0296 version (Both got shared to me by someone who said he used this 0379 on a A4 B9 2017 VC).
I'm wondering if this 0379 (8S0906961AL) would be a suitable update for our 0296 (8S0906961AE).
Any thoughts on this?
I'm tempted to test it myself...would you say that if my VC (ending in 790A) doesn't 'like' the files it won't allow me to proceed or will it install then congradulate me on my bricked VC? :roll:

I've added both 0296 and this 0379 to the below link:

https://mega.nz/folder/O9JRDAQC#859ZOZ4AbyXGEHUVLJwifQ


----------



## red_TTS

On page 36 I understood Mokorx said he had MMI 1467 version.

So could be if we update VC 296 to VC 379 and MMI 1339 to MMI 1467 maybe we can fix Google Earth overlay as well as getting some minor updates.


----------



## Mokorx

red_TTS said:


> On page 36 I understood Mokorx said he had MMI 1467 version.
> 
> So could be if we update VC 296 to VC 379 and MMI 1339 to MMI 1467 maybe we can fix Google Earth overlay as well as getting some minor updates.


Note that 379 is for A4 A5 Q5.  1467, I only copy ifs.root from the car. No actual 1467 firmware that we can use to upgrade.

The most up to date for VC is 383 with hardware 8So920790 F.

Cheers


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> red_TTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> On page 36 I understood Mokorx said he had MMI 1467 version.
> 
> So could be if we update VC 296 to VC 379 and MMI 1339 to MMI 1467 maybe we can fix Google Earth overlay as well as getting some minor updates.
> 
> 
> 
> Note that 379 is for A4 A5 Q5. 1467, I only copy ifs.root from the car. No actual 1467 firmware that we can use to upgrade.
> 
> The most up to date for VC is 383 with hardware 8So920790 F.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Completely agree with you, Mokorx!
After further "digging" I also discovered that the 0379 firmware for VC is meant for A4/A5/Q5....NOT for our TT!
I'll remove the download link now to avoid people wasting their time 
So us with 790A hardware are stuck with 0296 firmware.


----------



## pvc1

m4k4r0vbf said:


> **Bricked MIB is sorted!  **
> 
> To start, turns out my SD Card was flawed and very likely this caused the bad flash when I flashed the modified stage2-mod.ifs file on the car!
> 
> Realised this while the guy who fixed it was attempting to restore files (the card was being recognized, but flashing files from it to the car was reporting failures). Eventually used a different SD card (no 32GB btw...I used a 128Gb one cause I didn't have any other).
> 
> As for what he did - the guide I posted in Page #26 was good! What I was doing wrong was my synchronization while issuing the *slay -9 MIBEmergency* command (silly, isn't it? [smiley=baby.gif] )
> He restored the following 3 files from the original firmware:
> -ifs-root.ifs
> -efs-system.ifs
> -ifs-emergency.ifs
> After this the MIB was fully back working.!


hello, help me I also have a problem with entering slay -9 MIBEmergency. How did you do this ? some details?


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Hi guys new to the forum, I've just bought a 2016 TTRS is it possible to update and enable carplay in my car software version attached


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

pvc1 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Bricked MIB is sorted!  **
> 
> To start, turns out my SD Card was flawed and very likely this caused the bad flash when I flashed the modified stage2-mod.ifs file on the car!
> 
> Realised this while the guy who fixed it was attempting to restore files (the card was being recognized, but flashing files from it to the car was reporting failures). Eventually used a different SD card (no 32GB btw...I used a 128Gb one cause I didn't have any other).
> 
> As for what he did - the guide I posted in Page #26 was good! What I was doing wrong was my synchronization while issuing the *slay -9 MIBEmergency* command (silly, isn't it? [smiley=baby.gif] )
> He restored the following 3 files from the original firmware:
> -ifs-root.ifs
> -efs-system.ifs
> -ifs-emergency.ifs
> After this the MIB was fully back working.!
> 
> 
> 
> hello, help me I also have a problem with entering slay -9 MIBEmergency. How did you do this ? some details?
Click to expand...

Hi pvc1!
Sorry, just saw your post now.
I didn't get to re-test myself, but from what I can tell the guy who fixed mine issued the slay -9 MIBEgency exactly as I unsuccessfully tried before...but it did work for him!

My only conclussion is that it needs to be issues around the 50 seconds mark (that's how he did it and that's how the guide in page 26 illustrates)
Make sure the upper/lower case is correct as the commamd will clearly not work otherwise...
Apart from that I can't tell you any other details, I'm affraid.
Good luck!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Glacier_TTRS said:


> Hi guys new to the forum, I've just bought a 2016 TTRS is it possible to update and enable carplay in my car software version attached


Yes, you can 100% follow the guide and update to version 1339 and enable all Fecs


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

ok perfect will give it a go tonight, is it recommnded to have the vehicle running whilst updating ? Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Glacier_TTRS said:


> ok perfect will give it a go tonight, is it recommnded to have the vehicle running whilst updating ? Thanks


Yes, to avoid interrupting the process because of dead battery and who knows, some cars may be coded to turn off all consumers after a certain period of time if the engine is not running. Under no circumstance would you wamt the MMI to turn off while updating.


----------



## g19aby

Hi Guys
been doing plenty of reading [smiley=book2.gif] through the pages regarding sat nav activating.
Would this still work on my 2020 tt model. :?: 
There is no way im forking out £1800 to activate a sat nav. I have a genuine card in slot one.

thanks

Gaby


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

g19aby said:


> Hi Guys
> been doing plenty of reading [smiley=book2.gif] through the pages regarding sat nav activating.
> Would this still work on my 2020 tt model. :?:
> There is no way im forking out £1800 to activate a sat nav. I have a genuine card in slot one.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Gaby


We can only advise if you post your MMI version from the Red Engineering Menu


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Successfully updated to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339, however I can't get the green engineering menu to appear, is there a specific way to access the green toolbox menu ?

Thanks


----------



## Jannerman

Glacier_TTRS said:


> Successfully updated to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339, however I can't get the green engineering menu to appear, is there a specific way to access the green toolbox menu ?
> Thanks





Tebor123 said:


> [Once Developr Mode is activated you just press the Radio/Media and Nav/Tel buttons forward for approx 10 seconds. I found it worked better when the Nav/Tel button is pressed forward slightly earlier. The green screen should appear then. To exit just choose another option - Radio/Tel/Nav/Media.


This worked for me


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

I assume developer mode is the engineering screen? I just tried the above and still no luck with the green screen


----------



## Jannerman

Sorry, I'd assumed you'd already set the developer mode. As far as I'm aware it can't be set from any of the screens in the MMI, you'll need a coding application/hardware to set that, I used OBD11 but I think it can be done with VCP or VCDS too.


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

I think that's where I've gone wrong, will get vcds hooked
Up tomorrow and try again


----------



## Mokorx

Glacier_TTRS said:


> Successfully updated to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339, however I can't get the green engineering menu to appear, is there a specific way to access the green toolbox menu ?
> 
> Thanks


You do not need to get to green menu to do map upadte or Carplay activation.

Change MIB region requires green menu access and also requires MIB toobox.

Cheers,
Moko


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

I still can't get car play to activate , there is no icon and when I plug my phone in nothing appears to happen


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Glacier_TTRS said:


> I still can't get car play to activate , there is no icon and when I plug my phone in nothing appears to happen


So you've updated the MMI to 1339, patched it (and added all FECs), are using a better-than-cheap-usb-cable and Apple Carplay is enabled on your iphone?
Also, is your VC version up-to-date?

P.S. Use the attached FecContainer.fec

https://mega.nz/file/y1oUQbpT#q4PC7rCJ6 ... -6FCnYEHeI


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Glacier_TTRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't get car play to activate , there is no icon and when I plug my phone in nothing appears to happen
> 
> 
> 
> So you've updated the MMI to 1339, patched it (and added all FECs), are using a better-than-cheap-usb-cable and Apple Carplay is enabled on your iphone?
> Also, is your VC version up-to-date?
> 
> P.S. Use the attached FecContainer.fec
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/y1oUQbpT#q4PC7rCJ6 ... -6FCnYEHeI
Click to expand...

All I did was install this : -

Direct update available to latest version:
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU

Im using a genuine apple cable & carplay is enabled in the phone (works in my W177 Merc)

Silly question but do i not need access to the green menu to do this : - "patched it (and added all FECs)"


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Simply updating the MMI doesn't activate anything - it is just a pre-requizite for patching the MMI (to enable all those "dormant" functions, like Carplay). You need to follow the thread starting with page 20.
Oh, and the Green Developer Menu is not required to activate Carplay (you only need that if you're switching from US maps to EU or the other way around), but the Adaptation called "Developer Mode" does need to be enabled in your 5F in order to perform the patching.

If you're around Peterborough area I can help you out (maybe London on the 19th)

All I did was install this : -

Direct update available to latest version:
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU

Im using a genuine apple cable & carplay is enabled in the phone (works in my W177 Merc)

Silly question but do i not need access to the green menu to do this : - "patched it (and added all FECs)"[/quote]


----------



## Mattme

Sorry if I've missed this somewhere (I've not read through all 40+ pages yet!) but is there anywhere I can read about the various differences and benefits of the firmware versions.
I love a good release note


----------



## pcbbc

Mattme said:


> Sorry if I've missed this somewhere (I've not read through all 40+ pages yet!) but is there anywhere I can read about the various differences and benefits of the firmware versions.
> I love a good release note


Unfortunately not.... Audi, like most car manufacturers to be honest, don't believe in release notes, or a decent bug reporting system,or OTA updates for that matter. :roll:

I'm no Elon fan boy, but at least they've got that one right. Apparently you can say "bug report" to your car and log it. Although how good they are at actioning those reports I cannot attest to...

I've not seen any bugs get fixed TBH. I'm sure there will be some. But the main things in favour of the new firmware as far as I can tell are...
a) CarPlay / Auto support
b) Ability to hack map updates


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Thanks ! I've ordered a d link adaptor going to attempt myself, will the modified patched file and fec file not flash at all without developer mode enabled ?

Thanks



m4k4r0vbf said:


> Simply updating the MMI doesn't activate anything - it is just a pre-requizite for patching the MMI (to enable all those "dormant" functions, like Carplay). You need to follow the thread starting with page 20.
> Oh, and the Green Developer Menu is not required to activate Carplay (you only need that if you're switching from US maps to EU or the other way around), but the Adaptation called "Developer Mode" does need to be enabled in your 5F in order to perform the patching.
> 
> If you're around Peterborough area I can help you out (maybe London on the 19th)
> 
> All I did was install this : -
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> 
> Im using a genuine apple cable & carplay is enabled in the phone (works in my W177 Merc)
> 
> Silly question but do i not need access to the green menu to do this : - "patched it (and added all FECs)"


[/quote]


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Glacier_TTRS said:


> Thanks ! I've ordered a d link adaptor going to attempt myself, will the modified patched file and fec file not flash at all without developer mode enabled ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply updating the MMI doesn't activate anything - it is just a pre-requizite for patching the MMI (to enable all those "dormant" functions, like Carplay). You need to follow the thread starting with page 20.
> Oh, and the Green Developer Menu is not required to activate Carplay (you only need that if you're switching from US maps to EU or the other way around), but the Adaptation called "Developer Mode" does need to be enabled in your 5F in order to perform the patching.
> 
> If you're around Peterborough area I can help you out (maybe London on the 19th)
> 
> All I did was install this : -
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> 
> Im using a genuine apple cable & carplay is enabled in the phone (works in my W177 Merc)
> 
> Silly question but do i not need access to the green menu to do this : - "patched it (and added all FECs)"
Click to expand...

[/quote]

No, you won't be able to patch it without Developer Mode enabled, because without it traffic between the D-Link adaptor and the MMI won't happen


----------



## Mattme

pcbbc said:


> Mattme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I've missed this somewhere (I've not read through all 40+ pages yet!) but is there anywhere I can read about the various differences and benefits of the firmware versions.
> I love a good release note
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not.... Audi, like most car manufacturers to be honest, don't believe in release notes, or a decent bug reporting system,or OTA updates for that matter. :roll:
> 
> I'm no Elon fan boy, but at least they've got that one right. Apparently you can say "bug report" to your car and log it. Although how good they are at actioning those reports I cannot attest to...
> 
> I've not seen any bugs get fixed TBH. I'm sure there will be some. But the main things in favour of the new firmware as far as I can tell are...
> a) CarPlay / Auto support
> b) Ability to hack map updates
Click to expand...

Thanks!

That makes sense I suppose. Just thought the keen interest here was for particular features.
What software version introduced the car play support?


----------



## acert54

Aren't these done by the Audi dealer when the car is in for annual servicing?


----------



## pcbbc

acert54 said:


> Aren't these done by the Audi dealer when the car is in for annual servicing?


Not as a matter of course. Usually only if there's a service bulletin that mandates an update. That would normally be as a result of some safety related issue.

My dealers for example has updated the VC (to the version on this thread) at some stage in the last 3.5 years, however the MIB was still at the original version as delivered.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hi all! Thought I share this with you people: UK Mobile & Fixed SpeedCams updated 15 Dec 2020

~~Note~~Update must be performed from the Normal Menu (Settings--->left click--->System Mainenance), NOT from the Red Engineering Menu!!


----------



## shtu

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hi all! Thought I share this with you people...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Been meaning to do this.


----------



## kevin#34

are all the D-Link Dub E-100 cables suitable?
going to buy this, is it ok?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> are all the D-Link Dub E-100 cables suitable?
> going to buy this, is it ok?


Needs to be rev B, C or D as far as I know.
Anyway, that's what's currently sold everywhere anyway.
Eth patch needs to be Straight-through cable, NOT Crossover.


----------



## kevin#34

how can I detect if B C or D type?


----------



## rafamonteiroo

kevin#34 said:


> how can I detect if B C or D type?


Ask the seller, there's a label on the box, mine is H/W Ver.: D1

The one in the photo is a little different, it looks more recent

mine came in that box
https://www.ouedkniss.com/d-link-dub-e1 ... 46?lang=en


----------



## kevin#34

true, looks a E1 version... being more recent, could/couldn't work?



rafamonteiroo said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can I detect if B C or D type?
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the seller, there's a label on the box, mine is H/W Ver.: D1
> 
> *The one in the photo is a little different, it looks more recent
> 
> *
> mine came in that box
> https://www.ouedkniss.com/d-link-dub-e1 ... 46?lang=en
Click to expand...


----------



## pcbbc

Could work, but impossible to say without trying.
Mine is Rev D1 also...








..and of course works perfectly.

SE London and happy to help forum members who are in the vicinity FoC. Just PM me.


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, I will look for a D1 version&#8230;
and thanks also for support offer, what a pity we are separated by just 1080 miles


----------



## Tavianer

Hi all,

haven't read anything about *MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1081 MU:1396* in the previous 40 pages.

That's the software I'm running on 5F. Just to get things straight - that IS newer than 1339 right? Confused due to 1339 ending with P5098.

Has anyone hacked his MMI using this software and the modified stage2-mod.ifs file from 21tesla?

Root password will probably be the same I'm guessing

MY16 and VC upgraded to 0296

Thanks!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tavianer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> haven't read anything about *MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1081 MU:1396* in the previous 40 pages.
> 
> That's the software I'm running on 5F. Just to get things straight - that IS newer than 1339 right? Confused due to 1339 ending with P5098.
> 
> Has anyone hacked his MMI using this software and the modified stage2-mod.ifs file from 21tesla?
> 
> Root password will probably be the same I'm guessing
> 
> MY16 and VC upgraded to 0296
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if it's newer or not, but I do know that the 'S' in your current S1081 stands for 'Safelock' so basically this firmware is specifically made to NOT be hacked.
If you want to patch this MMI with tesla21's stage2-mod.ifs you'll need to update to 1339.

For your info, passwords for version MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1081 MU:1396 are: ayWDsC6f
Emergency RCC password is: harman_f


----------



## Tavianer

Thanks for the quick answer!

That is interesting to know, I did not know the S stands for safelock. P stands for Production im guessing?

The car's anti theft system is called Safelock - this doesn't happen to limit or remove certain functions related to it though does it?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tavianer said:


> Thanks for the quick answer!
> 
> That is interesting to know, I did not know the S stands for safelock. P stands for Production im guessing?
> 
> The car's anti theft system is called Safelock - this doesn't happen to limit or remove certain functions related to it though does it?


Changing the firmware to P or K doesn't remove any function. All 3 letters only concern the MMI's availability to be "hacked".

P.S. I heard that Audi usually use S firmware when a customer shows up for regular maintenance (under warranty) and they notice the customer altered codings/functions in the MMI by themselves.
It's a sort of "We caught you! What's this nonsense paying someone else to get stuff activated!? Here's an S firmware for you, mister not-paying-us!" )


----------



## shtu

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hi all! Thought I share this with you people: UK Mobile & Fixed SpeedCams updated 15 Dec 2020


That worked a treat, thanks. 

I was also able to add 2019/2020 maps to the car, which was a slight surprise bearing in mind it's a 2017. Was able to download those from myAudi.

V03959802DF 0177 ECE 2019/2020 is the version showing now.

I had in my mind that it wouldn't allow any updates after the car's third birthday?


----------



## Tavianer

After updating to 1339 today, I've tried gaining access to the MIB via Telnet.

I'm on, however the first command has already failed for me:



Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0

results in "mount: remounting ... failed: Invalid argument"

Yikes! Any idea what I'm doing wrong? My SD Card is FAT32 so it shouldn't be causing issues..

EDIT: Replugging and rebooting fixed it! Not sure why, checked if it was a typo but it was OK...

Now onto the rest


----------



## Tavianer

Alright, ASI seems to be working as intended, went through like a treat!

I've gone ahead and directly modified the FEC for Nav updates too.

Downloaded the newest DB from VW (using E-Golf) however the Car doesn't seem to want to update...

Engineering Menu can recognize the data, but doesn't let me start the update (button greyed out)

Have they perhaps changed anything in the newest database?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tavianer said:


> Alright, ASI seems to be working as intended, went through like a treat!
> 
> I've gone ahead and directly modified the FEC for Nav updates too.
> 
> Downloaded the newest DB from VW (using E-Golf) however the Car doesn't seem to want to update...
> 
> Engineering Menu can recognize the data, but doesn't let me start the update (button greyed out)
> 
> Have they perhaps changed anything in the newest database?


Use the maps from the below link. Confirmed to work.
https://mega.nz/folder/2l5hXajI#qmLlW9OO9oi-aLjxrYOmVg

Make sure you have the 00040100 Fec code (for the Navi)
Also use the 023000FF for 2075 Europe map entitlement (mention if you live somewhere else).


----------



## Tavianer

It's working now!!

I indeed had put on the wrong FEC for the navigation entitlement.

Raised it now and now it's accepting the update.

Thanks so much for your help m4k4r0vbf 

Also interesting to see that the "S" SW-Versions stand for Safelock and use beefend up security....the Version was indeed put on during warranty by the Dealer...well it's gone now 

I'm wondering why the car has a subwoofer option now for audio...AFAIK the TT NEVER came with a subwoofer, no matter what config?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Tavianer said:


> Also interesting to see that the "S" SW-Versions stand for Safelock and use beefend up security....the Version was indeed put on during warranty by the Dealer...well it's gone now
> 
> I'm wondering why the car has a subwoofer option now for audio...AFAIK the TT NEVER came with a subwoofer, no matter what config?


Scenario 1: You have the B&O sound - you can add a subwoofer by tapping into the B&O Amp outputs (left&right front channels), but the "Subwoofer" option you gained in the MMI won't have any effect.

Scenario 2: You have regular sound - you can tap into pins 9 & 13 from the group marked "T8i" in the back of the MMI (it will give you low-level input, so you'll need a subwoofer amp as well). This would make the "Subwoofer" option in the menu usable.
Never done it on a "regular" sound package, but don't see why it woudn't work as intended.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys!

At the end has anyone been able to update version 221 so as to see the ASI icon?

Jacopo


----------



## Shortstock

shtu said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all! Thought I share this with you people: UK Mobile & Fixed SpeedCams updated 15 Dec 2020
> 
> 
> 
> That worked a treat, thanks.
> 
> I was also able to add 2019/2020 maps to the car, which was a slight surprise bearing in mind it's a 2017. Was able to download those from myAudi.
> 
> V03959802DF 0177 ECE 2019/2020 is the version showing now.
> 
> I had in my mind that it wouldn't allow any updates after the car's third birthday?
Click to expand...

any chance of an idiots guide - have 2017 outdated maps google disappeared ?
cheers
chris


----------



## shtu

Both maps and speed camera POIs done by putting the files onto an SD card, plugging that into the head unit, and going into the System Maintenance option in the MMI.

"have 2017 outdated maps google disappeared ?! - I don't understand this.

The map version now installed is listed above, which was downloaded direct from MyAudi. I did not pay for the map or a Connect subscription, it was "just there".

Google Earth overlay is a known issue discussed in other threads.


----------



## kevin#34

maps update and _earth _layer are different matters
all TT's 2017 onward can have the MMI updated to have _Maxar_ layer as a _earth_ replacement, I will go to dealer tomorrow for my update


----------



## pcbbc

Shortstock said:


> any chance of an idiots guide - have 2017 outdated maps google disappeared ?


As said, map update entitlement and google maps are two different things.

*Google maps*
First thing is to check your MIB (Navigation/Entertainment) version is able to be updated to the software version as supplied in this thread.
See the very first post in the (now very long) thread for compatible version numbers. Most likely, with it being a 2017 vehicle, it will be (mine was).
If you unit is able to be updated, download the update (first link in the first post): TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 .rar
Unzip the file and place it on the root of an SD Card or USB stick.
Insert SD Card or USB stick in the car.
Activate the software update from the System menu of the VC.

You may also want to update the VC firmware (second link) although it's not necessary for Google/Maxar maps.
Or perhaps your dealer has already updated it for you (mine had - I'm guessin there was a safety related service buletin).

My guess is this is all the dealers will be doing to switch from Google to Maxar satellite maps layer. Perhaps they will use a newer software version, but I strongly suspect this version should be Maxar compatible because it was factory installed on cars which aren't having maps withdrawn.

*Updating maps entitlement*
There really isn't an idiots guide for this one. The instructions are on page 20 of the thread, and require a modicum of technical experience to be completed successfully (IMHO). I say that because its possible to sincerely foul up if you are not careful.
If you happen to be around SE London, I am happy to assist forum members with doing this FoC. Although obviously we would need to wait until the current restrictions are over.
Forum members should send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Jacopo79

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> At the end has anyone been able to update version 221 to 296 so as to see the ASI icon?
> 
> Jacopo


Nobody?? Thank you! :roll:


----------



## Tebor123

Hi Jacopo,

I have looked into this but no luck so far. It seems that the upgrade path is not standard which worries me slightly. I've heard it is possible but haven't been able to find any information.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hello US colleagues!

I'm trying to help a friend located in Toronto to enable Audi Connect (He's got the highest spec MMI with a SIM card and all other stuff are enabled, yet he's missing the 00060700 Fec, so could never use G Earth) on his TT.

Can anyone kind enough share the MHI2_US_AU43x_P5124_MU1389 patch, please? I have the full firmware and the password (i6aegSMk), but not the patch.

Also, any link for updated NA maps would be much appreciated 

Thank you!


----------



## kevin#34

I guess you mean _Audi Smartphone Interface_ (?)



m4k4r0vbf said:
 

> Hello US colleagues!
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend located in Toronto *to enable Audi Connect *(He's got the highest spec MMI with a SIM card and all other stuff are enabled, yet he's missing the 00060700 Fec, so could never use G Earth) on his TT.
> 
> Can anyone kind enough share the MHI2_US_AU43x_P5124_MU1389 patch, please? I have the full firmware and the password (i6aegSMk), but not the patch.
> 
> Also, any link for updated NA maps would be much appreciated
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## 21tesla

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hello US colleagues!
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend located in Toronto to enable Audi Connect (He's got the highest spec MMI with a SIM card and all other stuff are enabled, yet he's missing the 00060700 Fec, so could never use G Earth) on his TT.


I'm in Toronto and I can help your friend. I have a 2020 map file, as well. I was going to test it today. DM me, if you like.


----------



## kevin#34

the link to update the VC posted in 1st page is not valid anymore, any idea where to take it from?


----------



## Jannerman

Is this what you're after? https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9356247#p9356247


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, downloading it now&#8230;

regarding the MMI update file, once unzipped, what needs to go in the SD is the single folder named _TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_ , right?


----------



## Jannerman

Pretty sure that's what I did, unfortunately I've formatted the card again now, so I can't check.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks anyway&#8230;
more or less same question for the VC update file&#8230;
just the whole folder needs to be uploaded, and not the _metainfo2_ .txt file, I guess&#8230; (?)


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks anyway&#8230;
> more or less same question for the VC update file&#8230;
> just the whole folder needs to be uploaded, and not the _metainfo2_ .txt file, I guess&#8230; (?)


There needs to be a metainfo2.txt file in the root of the SD Card.

If the zip unzips to a folder (usually with the same name as the zip file - .e.g TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098) ignore it.
Take the *contents* of that folder and copy on to the root of the SD Card or USB Stick.


----------



## kevin#34

thanks mate, I see a metainfo file on both the 2 zip.files I have downloaded, and yes, once unzipped the folder's name is exactly the same of the zipped one: _TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_
so, just to be idiot-proof, can you confirm that before updating, the SD content should not consist of just one parent folder but instead all the sub folders plus the metainfo file, as in this image?
thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> thanks mate, I see a metainfo file on both the 2 zip.files I have downloaded, and yes, once unzipped the folder's name is exactly the same of the zipped one: _TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_
> so, just to be idiot-proof, can you confirm that before updating, the SD content should not consist of just one parent folder but instead all the sub folders plus the metainfo file, as in this image?
> thanks


Hi kevin34,

Yes, the screenshot is exactly what should DIRECTLY be copied on the SD card.


----------



## pcbbc

Yes, that looks correct.

If you want to do both updates you will either need two cards, or simply do them as two separate updates. Delete the contents of the card between updates. Both updates cannot be present on the same card at the same time as they both consist of different metainfo2 files in root.


----------



## kevin#34

many thanks to both!!


----------



## kevin#34

forgive me, I need another advice.. [smiley=book2.gif] 
to update the VC, have I to follow the same procedure as for updating the MMI?
I mean, update has to be started entering into developer mode and proceeding as for the MMI update?
thanks


----------



## kevin#34

E-100 cable not arrived yet, meanwhile I had my MMI updated to 1339 (VC=0325), should I consider it as hacked, and then had to follow the under reported procedure, or do I have to follow the one for a not hacked MIB?
thanks



rafamonteiroo said:


> *Your MIB is already hacked, right?*
> 
> set ip address in your computer 172.16.250.123 and mask 255.255.255.0 gateway and dns leave blank,
> Log in and download my FECs to the SD card in the car,
> Putty TELNET 172.16.250.248:123
> 
> Commands:
> 
> _user: root <enter>
> pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> cp /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec /net/mmx/fs/sda0/ <enter>
> 
> exit <enter>_
> 
> then,
> remove SD card of car,
> Connect SD Card in Notebook,
> I take this FecContainer.fec file from the SD card,
> and open in FECContainerEditor for Windows,
> 
> I change FEC 023d001e to 023d004a and save. (note: my region is ROW, in case EU 0230004a)
> 
> I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card,
> 
> remove SD Card of notebook,
> connect SD Card on car again and give the command in PuTTy for Windows again
> 
> _user: root <enter>
> pass: http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... _passwords <enter>
> 
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 <enter>
> 
> rm /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> cp /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec <enter>
> 
> reboot MMI (up butons and enter center console)
> _
> 
> Finish


----------



## Jacopo79

Hi guys!! For owner of old TT: Who Is interested (a part from me) for update the firmware of virtual cockpit?? I have Heard that maybe Is possibile to do It...(my firmware Is "221" and maybe It can be update to the last). 
In this way the icon of Audi smartphone interface would be visible in the cockpit...


----------



## Jannerman

@kevin#34 Please see this post by @m4k4r0vbf, yours won't be hacked if all that's been done is flashing it to that version, unless someone else has done it previously. Part of the IFS dump needs to be replaced with a hacked one, otherwise the contents of the FEC file won't be accepted because it'll fail the inbuilt validation. The hack bypasses that check completely so you can then enable whatever features and/or map update expiry date you fancy. Once hacked, you can use the instructions you posted to change the FEC file as much as you like.

@pcbbc 's post here explains it in much further detail.

The hack (replacing part of the IFS) is the risky part of this because you have the ability to seriously bend it if you get it wrong.


----------



## kevin#34

thanks mate, now it's clear, mine is not hacked (yet).
all in all, I think it's too risky to do the hack by myself [smiley=bomb.gif] , so I will pay somebody for this (...unless someone of you experts has time and patience to do it remotely :roll: )


----------



## Jannerman

My D-Link cable should arrive this afternoon but I don't know when I'm likely to do my car. I'll either do it myself or not at all. You can always use the instructions to connect and dump out your files to an SD card, there's minimal risk in that. Take a look at it on your laptop and if you still don't feel confident you can always talk to a retrofitter about paying to have it done.


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> thanks mate, now it's clear, mine is not hacked (yet).
> all in all, I think it's too risky to do the hack by myself [smiley=bomb.gif] , so I will pay somebody for this (...unless someone of you experts has time and patience to do it remotely :roll: )


Happy to provide step by step assistance/validation of your actions over Skype/Facetime/Zoom. Just send me a PM.


----------



## kevin#34

sounds reasonable, thanks for the suggestion



Jannerman said:


> My D-Link cable should arrive this afternoon but I don't know when I'm likely to do my car. I'll either do it myself or not at all. You can always use the instructions to connect and dump out your files to an SD card, there's minimal risk in that. Take a look at it on your laptop and if you still don't feel confident you can always talk to a retrofitter about paying to have it done.


----------



## kevin#34

many thanks for your availability!
would you have preferred days (weekdays/weekends) and/or timing?



pcbbc said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to provide step by step assistance/validation of your actions over Skype/Facetime/Zoom. Just send me a PM.
Click to expand...


----------



## ct06033

21tesla said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello US colleagues!
> 
> I'm trying to help a friend located in Toronto to enable Audi Connect (He's got the highest spec MMI with a SIM card and all other stuff are enabled, yet he's missing the 00060700 Fec, so could never use G Earth) on his TT.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Toronto and I can help your friend. I have a 2020 map file, as well. I was going to test it today. DM me, if you like.
Click to expand...

Have you been able to test this file? I am also in NA (US) and have not been able to find a map file download online. If it works, would you mind providing? TIA


----------



## albe0876

Hallo to everyone !
after reading this long tread form the start i wont try to update the MMI firmware of my TT MY2016 and after add by myself ASI and Maps FEC.

The actual FW of 5F is : MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 Software MU: 0117 , a very old version..

Is it possible?

If yes ,can i update the MMI unit directly to the last one version: 1339 or i need to do some intermediate firmware steps ?

Is it better to perform a Backup of the data before proceed with the upgrade or it's not necessary ?

The upgrade will not change any adaption or coding ?

What are the risks performing this upgrade (only the frimware for now) ??

Thank you to all in advance


----------



## kevin#34

I believe you can skip directly to 1339 and yes, back-up is recommended..
the hypothetical risk is to brick your MMI [smiley=bomb.gif] , but if you take all the suggested precautions, is near to zero...
now I let the gurus talking...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> Hallo to everyone !
> after reading this long tread form the start i wont try to update the MMI firmware of my TT MY2016 and after add by myself ASI and Maps FEC.
> 
> The actual FW of 5F is : MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 Software MU: 0117 , a very old version..
> 
> Is it possible?
> 
> If yes ,can i update the MMI unit directly to the last one version: 1339 or i need to do some intermediate firmware steps ?
> 
> Is it better to perform a Backup of the data before proceed with the upgrade or it's not necessary ?
> 
> The upgrade will not change any adaption or coding ?
> 
> What are the risks performing this upgrade (only the frimware for now) ??
> 
> Thank you to all in advance


-Only potential problem I see updating from S0316 directly to P5098 is that "S". I've encountered that on an A4 (wouldn't accept jumping directly from the old "S" to the latest "P". I had to first update from "S" to the clisest "K" version...then to the latest P).
If needed I can provide the below 2 versions for TT.

-There is no way of backing up the entire firmware akaik.

-Updates don't change any coding/adaptations.

-Risk is to brick the MMI if somehow you turn the MMI off during the process.


----------



## albe0876

Thanks Kevin and MK4 for yours prompt replys !

Yes Mk4 , could you provide me this 2 K version for TT ?

Moreover which one i have to install before the latest P one? or i need to pass through both versions ?

Many thanks in advance [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> Thanks Kevin and MK4 for yours prompt replys !
> 
> Yes Mk4 , could you provide me this 2 K version for TT ?
> 
> Moreover which one i have to install before the latest P one? or i need to pass through both versions ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance [smiley=book2.gif]


Can't tell you which one would be more suitable, but I simply suggest the 1339 first (if the MMI doesn't like it, the update won't even start so there's no harm you could do).
Good luck!
https://mega.nz/file/60YAybbJ#D9R6mK2i0ej6WpdbUCoHWJZU58IHencVewSLlgzIEuY

https://mega.nz/file/OgZCURRK#kePr7UpcrHJvpowHCgAAn5PK5EuSYaqo2eBsO06NDes


----------



## albe0876

OK i will follow your suggestion starting wwith the latest one (P) and if it doesn 't work trying with the others two(K)and after another time with the first.

Only another questions :

after the upgrade (if it work ) what kind of operation will be necessary to reset the errors ?
a simply reset with VCDS will be enaugh or not ? :?:

wich kind of operation will be useful to avoid the Briking of the MMI ? a battery charger or engine on will be enaugh? correct?


----------



## kevin#34

all errors to be cleared with VCDS or OBD 11, except for one in the 5F where it is needed to change a value (see the posted tutorial coming from Audipassion.fr)
during the update, a connected battery charger or engine idling is a must!


----------



## albe0876

Could you gently post me or PM me a link of this post?

do you mean the Xor calculator?


----------



## kevin#34

here you are
https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/22 ... /#comments


----------



## albe0876

MMI upgrdated succesfully to the version :1339 and adaption in 5F DONE!

Now i 'm waiting for the d-link cable ..

In the meanwhile i will try to update the VC (17)

Are the firmware 290 availbale or only the version 296 ?

There is others intermediate FW Version like 264-265?

My HW H32 is very old too and maybe it won't accept any update compliant with ASI as others users claimed in this thread :?


----------



## Mokorx

albe0876 said:


> MMI upgrdated succesfully to the version :1339 and adaption in 5F DONE!
> 
> Now i 'm waiting for the d-link cable ..
> 
> In the meanwhile i will try to update the VC (17)
> 
> Are the firmware 290 availbale or only the version 296 ?
> 
> There is others intermediate FW Version like 264-265?
> 
> My HW H32 is very old too and maybe it won't accept any update compliant with ASI as others users claimed in this thread :?


VC H32, I do not think you can upgarde beyond 221 with what has been posted in this forum. It still can be upgrded to 295, but not that easy. You will need to pay a professional to do it.

Cheers,


----------



## albe0876

Hy Mokorx

why the upgrade of this old VC will be so different and difficult from the others VC ?

have ever try try to update this H32 from 221 to 295?

Can you suggest me a contact of a professional operator for this operation?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## base86

albe0876 said:


> Hy Mokorx
> 
> why the upgrade of this old VC will be so different and difficult from the others VC ?
> 
> have ever try try to update this H32 from 221 to 295?
> 
> Can you suggest me a contact of a professional operator for this operation?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


It is not possible with the official updates from Audi. If you put the SD card into the slot and try to update it tells you it is N/A (not available)

Am very curious about which professional can update it.


----------



## albe0876

maybe ther is a different way to install FW295 and not only the SD card

Directly from the dlink cable into to the usb of the car for example


----------



## base86

That could be a possibility, I was just answering the question asked why it was difficult to update a old HW version to firmware above 221


----------



## Enzotogo

Hi guys,

I've finally updated my Audi TT with smartphone interface and Apple car play. It's need about 3 hours with extend_yourcar (Instagram) it can update remotely.

My previous version was : MIH2_ER_au43x_s1070 MU : 0380

Now : MIH2_ER_au43x_p5098 MU : 1339

With smartphones interface Apple car play and Android auto


----------



## albe0876

Hi Enzo..What about your Vc??
It was updated or not? If yes from Fw Version to Version?
Cheers


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> maybe ther is a different way to install FW295 and not only the SD card
> 
> Directly from the dlink cable into to the usb of the car for example


The D-Link connection strictly connects to the MMI, so no way of sideloading the update directly in the VC....


----------



## Mokorx

Code:







albe0876 said:


> Hi Enzo..What about your Vc??
> It was updated or not? If yes from Fw Version to Version?
> Cheers


Looking at Enzo MMI S1070, VC should come with HW35 and FW265 from factory. Update VC from FW265 to 296 is easy (normal routine thru engineering menu).

So far these are my complilations for 8S0920790, 8S0920790A:
*VC firmware cannot be updated to 290 and beyond easily*
MMI *FW <=S0530, VC HW <=H32 and FW <= FW221 (TT manufactured up to 04/2015)*

*VC firmware can be updated to 290-296.*
MMI FW start from S1061, VC start from HW35 and FW start from FW265 ( TT Manufactured from 05/2015)


----------



## AlexanderC2

Jacopo79 said:


> Hi guys!! For owner of old TT: Who Is interested (a part from me) for update the firmware of virtual cockpit?? I have Heard that maybe Is possibile to do It...(my firmware Is "221" and maybe It can be update to the last).
> In this way the icon of Audi smartphone interface would be visible in the cockpit...


I think that my Audi 2015 is also on 221 VC. Thats what I saw when I borrowed my friends OBDEleven.

Is there a way to update this VC from 221 to anything higher?


----------



## albe0876

It seems not by yourself.. [smiley=bomb.gif]

Could someone help me and share a valid link with different VC version like for ex : 264 -265 and 290 - 295 ??

Many thanks to all !


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi,

I own a TT 2015 model year, built Jan 15. I am having a problem after updating the 5F module firmware. I updated from original version 0139 to updated version 1339

Original Version 
MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139

After update version 
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339

I have [email protected] sound as an option and since the update I cannot adjust the subwoofer volume or alter the surround sound depth volume. It appears the the update sent to me was not compatible to my car as the vehicle is built early 2015.

Question, can i revert the system back to MU software 0139 as above to restore the original defaults and if so can this update be purchased from Audi directly?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

auditt20tsfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I own a TT 2015 model year, built Jan 15. I am having a problem after updating the 5F module firmware. I updated from original version 0139 to updated version 1339
> 
> Original Version
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139
> 
> After update version
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339
> 
> I have [email protected] sound as an option and since the update I cannot adjust the subwoofer volume or alter the surround sound depth volume. It appears the the update sent to me was not compatible to my car as the vehicle is built early 2015.
> 
> Question, can i revert the system back to MU software 0139 as above to restore the original defaults and if so can this update be purchased from Audi directly?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


That's weird...I've got the B&O sound as well on my16, but I never had "Subwoofer" adjustments in my Menu. Only "Bass". After the update, "Subwoofer" appeared but it doesn't do anything (like in your case).

If it helps, I can give you the following 2 firmwares for the TT:

MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068 MU0364 (this one would more likely restore your issue as it also has the AUG24 in the naming convention)
or
MHI2_ER_AU43x_K1074 MU0884


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi,

Thank you, do you know what the AUG24 means, I would be interested if you are able to send me the link.

It looks like the 2015 model year cannot process these features on the 5F unit. Can you downgrade to this software via the engineering menu user defined option do you know?

Thanks for your help it not easy to find anyone to speak to on this as the dealers are useless and not many people bother with it at all.

I wish I had left it now, but the sound needs sorting if possible.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

auditt20tsfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you, do you know what the AUG24 means, I would be interested if you are able to send me the link.
> 
> It looks like the 2015 model year cannot process these features on the 5F unit. Can you downgrade to this software via the engineering menu user defined option do you know?
> 
> Thanks for your help it not easy to find anyone to speak to on this as the dealers are useless and not many people bother with it at all.
> 
> I wish I had left it now, but the sound needs sorting if possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Chris


Don't know what the naming convention is supposed to mean, but you should be able to install the older firmware (with User Defined).

MU0364:https://mega.nz/file/OgZCURRK#kePr7UpcrHJvpowHCgAAn5PK5EuSYaqo2eBsO06NDes

MU0884:https://mega.nz/file/60YAybbJ#D9R6mK2i0ej6WpdbUCoHWJZU58IHencVewSLlgzIEuY

Good luck!


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi,

Thank you for sending the links over, I think the version it should revert to needs to be older than 0364. By me updating to MU1339 it does not talk to the [email protected] amp correctly due to the part numbers on the amp being not recognised by the new software.

As a result the Vehicle Noise Reduction feature and Surround Sound and Subwoofer settings do not operate when adjusted. This results in the amp only part functioning the subwoofer and sounding punchy when operated, as prevously this adjusted to compensate for road noise and stopped distortion by adjusting from the internal microphone to filter out noise.

It looks like this cannot be reverted back and the only option is to replace the 5F unit and carry out a mirror server update to the chassis number of the vehicle from an Audi dealership to the chassis number of the car which is MU0139.

This will then pair the software and the 5F and [email protected] amp together and function correctly. If you have not had the subwoofer menu on the dash prevously it may have been updated and removed this funntion from your vehicle, which makes a huge differance to the sound quality.

Has anyone else on here had or heard of this problem?

Thank you again for your help.

Chris


----------



## kevin#34

out of this, on Mk3 there isn't a subwoofer at all


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> out of this, on Mk3 there isn't a subwoofer at all


That's a good point.
No MK3 has a sub. Sub pins are unoccupied behind the MMI (for regular sound) and the ones with B&O don't have a sub output from the amp.
Only thing the cars have are mid-bass speakers.
Not sure how they implemented that "subwoofer" setting on some very few cars.


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi

Yep, aware there is no actual sub in the car but have a seperate control to operate lower tones etc. have had the system from new and it sounds completley different after the update, does not sound clear but the sub bass still functions, its like its amp software is reverting back to a default setting, but I am not technical.

The bass and sub bass still plays on all media but sound not the same as before update


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

auditt20tsfi said:


> Hi
> 
> Yep, aware there is no actual sub in the car but have a seperate control to operate lower tones etc. have had the system from new and it sounds completley different after the update, does not sound clear but the sub bass still functions, its like its amp software is reverting back to a default setting, but I am not technical.
> 
> The bass and sub bass still plays on all media but sound not the same as before update


Could you share a scan of your 5F and 47 modules maybe?
Thinking perhaps there's a coding I can cross-check?


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi

I am waiting for a OBD Eleven to arrive, I will scan once arrived and send over. It would be interesting to see if anythings out.

I will post on here once I have scanned and checked into this further. I cant imagine I am the only one with this issue after updating as its not something you automatically check afterwards.

Speak to you soon


----------



## auditt20tsfi

Hi

I am waiting for a OBD Eleven to arrive, I will scan once arrived and send over. It would be interesting to see if anythings out.

I will post on here once I have scanned and checked into this further. I cant imagine I am the only one with this issue after updating as its not something you automatically check afterwards.

Speak to you soon


----------



## Jannerman

Is anyone able to help me obtain the parched version of 1339 please, I updated my MMI with the the unpatched version and the link posted earlier https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OE ... 1QmOtFStQc doesn't seem to be working anymore.


----------



## kevin#34

cannot understand why you need it if you already updated :?: 
however, I still have the zipped version, but should upload it somewhere, and my connection isn't one of the best :? 
let's see if someone can help you quicker, otherwise I can try...


----------



## Jannerman

I updated to this (from page 2) https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU but I think that is the unpatched version so I'd need to modify it so my updated Fec file will be accepted ?


----------



## gAgNiCk

auditt20tsfi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for sending the links over, I think the version it should revert to needs to be older than 0364. By me updating to MU1339 it does not talk to the [email protected] amp correctly due to the part numbers on the amp being not recognised by the new software.
> 
> Has anyone else on here had or heard of this problem?
> 
> Thank you again for your help.
> 
> Chris


I have B&O and updated to 1339, the B&O system works just as before, only difference is that there are two additional options (sub volume and 3D surround) which obviously do nothing as they aren't supported by the amp.


----------



## pcbbc

Jannerman said:


> Is anyone able to help me obtain the parched version of 1339 please, I updated my MMI with the the unpatched version and the link posted earlier https://mega.nz/file/DHgHTQLD#GDnxY23OE ... 1QmOtFStQc doesn't seem to be working anymore.


You want the patch 1339 stage2mod.ifs?

Links to my Google drive...
stage2mod.zip
TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 .rar
8S0 906 961 AE - VC 0296.zip


----------



## kevin#34

not sure about the surround feature as not working, it was present on mine even with original MMI version


----------



## Jannerman

pcbbc said:


> You want the patch 1339 stage2mod.ifs?
> 
> Links to my Google drive...
> stage2mod.zip
> TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 .rar
> 8S0 906 961 AE - VC 0296.zip


Thank you ever so much, really appreciated [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kevin#34

perhaps a stupid question, but in what the patched version differs from the unpatched one? is this patched version, the 1339 hacked to have map extension until 2030, or what?



pcbbc said:


> You want the patch 1339 stage2mod.ifs?
> Links to my Google drive...
> stage2mod.zip
> TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 .rar
> 8S0 906 961 AE - VC 0296.zip


----------



## Jannerman

The patched version will allow you to use a modified Fec file with whatever activations you want in it, provided the Fec file is constructed properly. If you put a modified Fec file on unpatched IFS it will be rejected because it will fail the validation.

Basically they've hacked the code so that it doesn't even try to validate the Fec file.

The extension to the Maps update is enabled by a code that goes in the Fec file or replaces the existing code if your update entitlement has expired.


----------



## gAgNiCk

kevin#34 said:


> not sure about the surround feature as not working, it was present on mine even with original MMI version


there is a surround setting and a 3D setting presumably for models that don't have surround speakers. Surround works although I have it turned off as it sounds lame to me


----------



## kevin#34

understood, thanks, but it would be possible to upload a patched vers. that has the FEC for the map extension already altered?



Jannerman said:


> The patched version will allow you to use a modified Fec file with whatever activations you want in it, provided the Fec file is constructed properly. If you put a modified Fec file on unpatched IFS it will be rejected because it will fail the validation.
> 
> Basically they've hacked the code so that it doesn't even try to validate the Fec file.
> 
> The extension to the Maps update is enabled by a code that goes in the Fec file or replaces the existing code if your update entitlement has expired.


----------



## Jannerman

@kevin#34 They are two different things, the the Fec file isn't part of the patched IFS file. The Stage2-mod.ifs is flashed to the MMI and then the Fec file is uploaded to the MMI. You can do it in a single session but in 2 separate stages (by putting both files on the same SD card) The instructions to you about half way down *this post* say:
"I place the new FecContainer.fec on the SD Card, along with the stage2-mod.ifs file" 
then you just carry on from there.

For anyone that's curious for more info on the content of the Fec file. This what mine looks like in a hex editor, you can see a VIN in the R/H pane in the screenshot it starts with 'TRUZZZ...' (but I've modified it!)










The Fec codes are the highlighted part in the L/H pane, so my current ones are:
00040100, 02300020, 00050000, 00070200, 00030000

Which correspond to: 
00040100 Navigation
00050000 Bluetooth
00070200 SDS for Nav
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
023000*20* last authorised map update

You'll notice 02300020 is missing from the fee code list at the bottom of this post, that's because it's the code that sets the satnav maps update entitlement expiry point. The last 2 characters denote the last map update that will be accepted by the system. Note: the '20' in mine does not equate to the year 2020. You also need to be careful when changing this Fec code because the 4th character (the '0' of the '30' part of mine) varies according to the region of the maps as below:

EU: 3*0*
NAR: 3*1*
RoW: 3*D*

*List of Fec / SWaP Codes*
00030000 AMI (USB Enable)
00030001 Gracenote
00040100 Navigation
00050000 Bluetooth
00060100 Vehicle Data Interface
00060200 Infotaiment Control
00060300 Mirror Link
00060400 Sport HMI / Performence Monitor
00060500 Sport Chrono / Lap Timer
00060600 Logbook
00060700 Online services
00060800 Apple Carplay
00060900 Google Automotive Link / Android Auto
00070100 SDS
00070200 SDS for Nav
00070400 Electronic Voice Amplifier

NOTE: You can't just edit a Fec file in a text editor, you can do it in a Hex editor (but it MAY not work). So to be safe, I used one of the utilities mentioned earlier in this thread to create mine but there are several others.


----------



## kevin#34

thanks for clarifying


----------



## hani_t

Hello,

Does anyone have the US firmware MU version 1462 to share? I'm trying to solve the black-screen Carplay issue on my 2016 TT.

I believe it should be: MHI2_US_AU43x_P1580

Thanks!


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Finally managed to get a D link adapter & OBDeleven pro, copied all files including original fec from my car to the sd card, however keep getting these errors when trying to flash modified patched file, can anyone help ?

/ > mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
/ > cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock
[flashlock] locking flash
0 image type=1(IPL ) 0... 1ffff ( 131072)|0...1 (1):LOCKED
1 image type=2(IFS ) 20000... 3b0e53 ( 3739220)|1...30 (29):LOCKED
2 image type=2(IFS ) 540000... b9dbc7 ( 6675400)|42...93 (51):LOCKED
3 image type=2(IFS ) ba0000...1ae052f (15992112)|93...216 (123):LOCKED
4 image type=4(DSP ) 3d00000...3dc6923 ( 813348)|488...495 (7):LOCKED
5 image type=5(BIOS/ADJ) 3f00000...3ffffff ( 1048576)|504...512 (8):NOT LOCKED
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
Label: PL_qnx_flashit_10495A QNX: RL_qnx_650_10494A Built: 2010/12/10_11-21-47_U TC
/dev/fs0
--------
Flash size: 0x04000000 [= 512 x 0x20000]
Base addr: 0x00ba0000
File size: 0x00f40534 (15992116)
End addr: 0x01ae0534
*** erasing: 0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533 [01AFFFFF] flashit: DCMD_F3S_ERASE fai led: Read-only file system
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock
[flashlock] locking flash
0 image type=1(IPL ) 0... 1ffff ( 131072)|0...1 (1):LOCKED
1 image type=2(IFS ) 20000... 3b0e53 ( 3739220)|1...30 (29):LOCKED
2 image type=2(IFS ) 540000... b9dbc7 ( 6675400)|42...93 (51):LOCKED
3 image type=2(IFS ) ba0000...1ae052f (15992112)|93...216 (123):LOCKED
4 image type=4(DSP ) 3d00000...3dc6923 ( 813348)|488...495 (7):LOCKED
5 image type=5(BIOS/ADJ) 3f00000...3ffffff ( 1048576)|504...512 (8):NOT LOCKED
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 4 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 7 failed: write -1
ShutdownResetRequest 5 failed: write -1


----------



## Jannerman

Hi @Glacier_TTRS

_/ > mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
/ > cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock_

your third command above should have been:

/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock *unlock*

Just repeat all the steps with the correct command, shouldn't be any harm done, as you were just trying (and failing) to write to locked flash memory.

I did this update on my car yesterday, I got the same errors when I issued the _/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot_ and then 'Connection closed by foreign host.' (as you might expect) but those don't seem to matter because ASI is woking now.


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Also what adaptations do I need to make in OBDeleven to the 5f module, thanks


----------



## Jannerman

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9358061#p9358061

From the above, with OBD11, I did:
_I had to use Obdeleven to make an adaptation change "confirmation of software installation". Take the value and XOR with C9D2 and put that new value back. It won't look like it was done when you write it, but it will take. Other adaptations done are below.

5F adaptations
confirmation of software installation -> change the value by XOR with c9d2
vehicle configuration / Google_GAL- > on
vehicle configuration / Apple_DIO -> on
vehicle configuration / MirrorLink -> on
*vehicle configuration / Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi -> activated*

5F long coding
*Byte_19_usb -> usb_ipod* (you might try "full" as well, but usb_ipod works for me)_

The bolded parts were already correctly set on my car.
I used this online xor calculator for the first part, that setting wasn't exactly named 'confirmation of software installation', so I just searched for confirmation to find it.


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

All working now guys many thanks for your help took me a long time but we got there in the end


----------



## Glacier_TTRS

Finally working


----------



## -BigMac-

Hi guys, 
First post here 

I have a MY15 (12/2014 built) TT

Today, after a long struggle with Audi to do it, them ordering the part from Audi Germany (since Australia doesn't have the update SD card in stock), the dealer updated the MMI to 1396.

I believe based on my build date my car is a preproduction unit and I will have the no letter original VC version.

I am wanting to get CarPlay/Google Maps going.

From reading through the 40+ pages here, am I correct in summizing I can get my VC updated to a high enough version for those features to be activated?

Thanks a lot


----------



## albe0876

Hallo BIGMAC!

yes you have read correctly.

It's not possible to update easly your VC to the necessary version (290 or higher 296) of your old unit 17 ..790 .

Unfortunately this old units with no letter in the end with Hw 30 -31 -32 are not compliant with this update.

(But there iare professional guys that maybe can do it for you via internet charging you a small amount )

However Carplay and other features can be loaded in you MMI also without VC update.
The only difference will be that the ASI icon in the VC menu will be not available but carplay or android auto will work just as well.


----------



## -BigMac-

albe0876 said:


> Hallo BIGMAC!
> 
> yes you have read correctly.
> 
> It's not possible to update easly your VC to the necessary version (290 or higher 296) of your old unit 17 ..790 .
> 
> Unfortunately this old units with no letter in the end with Hw 30 -31 -32 are not compliant with this update.
> 
> (But there iare professional guys that maybe can do it for you via internet charging you a small amount )
> 
> However Carplay and other features can be loaded in you MMI also without VC update.
> The only difference will be that the ASI icon in the VC menu will be not available but carplay or android auto will work just as well.


Thank you so much for the response. 
Could you please point me in the right direction how I can get Carplay without the VC update? 
There is so much info in this thread, its hard to find the correct information for my case.

Thanks


----------



## albe0876

You have to decide for first if you want to do it by yourself or you prefer to activate it with a guy remotely. (if you need a contact feel free to send me a PM)

In this thread from page 20 there are a lot of useful information and all the links to the necessary files to activate it by yourself patching the firmware version 1339.
NB: For your 1396 you have to check if the ifs patched file will be the same or find the correct one for your Fw version.

Let us know


----------



## CamB

-BigMac- said:


> Hi guys,
> First post here
> 
> I have a MY15 (12/2014 built) TT
> 
> Today, after a long struggle with Audi to do it, them ordering the part from Audi Germany (since Australia doesn't have the update SD card in stock), the dealer updated the MMI to 1396.
> 
> I believe based on my build date my car is a preproduction unit and I will have the no letter original VC version.
> 
> I am wanting to get CarPlay/Google Maps going.
> 
> From reading through the 40+ pages here, am I correct in summizing I can get my VC updated to a high enough version for those features to be activated?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Hi BigMac from another Aussie.
I had my 2016 TT with Rev A VC updated by the guy in China before the detail appeared here & it worked well. His method is different so you can't sideload the newer maps, but he did have a way of upgrading the original "Pre Rev A" VC.

Let me know if you want the details.


----------



## -BigMac-

albe0876 said:


> You have to decide for first if you want to do it by yourself or you prefer to activate it with a guy remotely. (if you need a contact feel free to send me a PM)
> 
> In this thread from page 20 there are a lot of useful information and all the links to the necessary files to activate it by yourself patching the firmware version 1339.
> NB: For your 1396 you have to check if the ifs patched file will be the same or find the correct one for your Fw version.
> 
> Let us know


Thanks for that, really appreciate it.
I'd be more than happy to pay for someone to do it remotely, to make sure it's done properly - I would probably just brick it lol

Since yesterday was only my first post it says I cant Compose PMs yet :/


----------



## -BigMac-

CamB said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> First post here
> 
> I have a MY15 (12/2014 built) TT
> 
> Today, after a long struggle with Audi to do it, them ordering the part from Audi Germany (since Australia doesn't have the update SD card in stock), the dealer updated the MMI to 1396.
> 
> I believe based on my build date my car is a preproduction unit and I will have the no letter original VC version.
> 
> I am wanting to get CarPlay/Google Maps going.
> 
> From reading through the 40+ pages here, am I correct in summizing I can get my VC updated to a high enough version for those features to be activated?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BigMac from another Aussie.
> I had my 2016 TT with Rev A VC updated by the guy in China before the detail appeared here & it worked well. His method is different so you can't sideload the newer maps, but he did have a way of upgrading the original "Pre Rev A" VC.
> 
> Let me know if you want the details.
Click to expand...

Hey mate 

Thanks for that I appreciate it. 
Not sideloading the newer maps, meaning no access to google maps?


----------



## albe0876

Hi CamB!

from what i know the maps are loaded into the MMI not into the VC. 
They are 2 different thing .

Yes this China guy can update the "Pre Reva A" VC but also extend the Map FEC code in order to update the maps database.

The used firmware on the MMI is the same 1339 and you can do it by yourself as showed in this thread if you want to do it.

So what do you mean with you can't sideload the newer maps ?


----------



## Tebor123

CamB said:


> Hi BigMac from another Aussie.
> I had my 2016 TT with Rev A VC updated by the guy in China before the detail appeared here & it worked well. His method is different so you can't sideload the newer maps, but he did have a way of upgrading the original "Pre Rev A" VC.
> 
> Let me know if you want the details.


I'd be very interested in this. TIA


----------



## Jacopo79

Ho guys! Same situation for me. My old tt has an anche ancient vc firmware (without final letter). Maybe I would contact the chinese boy ne next days...how many of you has contact him? Is reliable?


----------



## kevin#34

consider also Ryan @ North East VAG Adaptions, at least you have a not so different ime zone..


----------



## -BigMac-

kevin#34 said:


> consider also Ryan @ North East VAG Adaptions, at least you have a not so different ime zone..


Just sent him an email. Looking forward to what he can enable


----------



## CamB

albe0876 said:


> Hi CamB!
> 
> from what i know the maps are loaded into the MMI not into the VC.
> They are 2 different thing .
> 
> Yes this China guy can update the "Pre Reva A" VC but also extend the Map FEC code in order to update the maps database.
> 
> The used firmware on the MMI is the same 1339 and you can do it by yourself as showed in this thread if you want to do it.
> 
> So what do you mean with you can't sideload the newer maps ?


I think there may be two or more "China guys" - the person I used (Carplay_Audi on WhatsApp, & active on Audizine.com) can't update the FEC to allow MMI Nav map updates - what I called sideloading, as he has not cracked the FEC as per the instructions in this discussion.

His rationale is that his works across firmware updates, and doesn't run the risk of bricking by patching the IFS & the FEC crack needs to be redone for each version.

NAV Map updates, while nice to have, are less relevant for me, as I use Waze over the internal Nav.


----------



## albe0876

Yes maybe there are 2 or more China guys. 
For sure Carplay_Audi is very reliable and honest.

Regarding the patch of the firmware the risk of bricking is not so high if you do it with care. [smiley=book2.gif]

Furthermore I don't understand how he can activate OEM FEC only using firmware update as you reported.

BIG MAC let us know about how you will complete the ASI activation and or MAPS.

Cheers


----------



## mark306

Sorry if I'm being dense.

I'm considering buying a used TT , 17 plate. The software is:

Current version
MH12_ER_AU43xP3626

MU Sofftware:
0892

I do not see this on the first page of this thread, so am I right in assuming it's not possible to 'enable' carplay ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## pcbbc

mark306 said:


> Sorry if I'm being dense.
> 
> I'm considering buying a used TT , 17 plate. The software is:
> 
> Current version
> MH12_ER_AU43xP3626
> 
> MU Sofftware:
> 0892
> 
> I do not see this on the first page of this thread, so am I right in assuming it's not possible to 'enable' carplay ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Thats just a later version of the software other than what a MY17 unit would have been delivered with:
8S0920790B MY2017
HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
HW:H40 SW:0296

No reason you can't upgrade from 0892 to 1339.


----------



## jam3sc

Hi all,

Going back to a post a few pages back here (https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=616).

I have the file and I've loaded the special destinations on the VC, and got the message they had loaded successfully.

As I have a MY15 I don't have the announce on arrival settings to get the audible noise. Should the logos still appear on the VC map at the speed camera location when viewing? I had a quick search around when sat in my driveway and couldn't see any of the local speed cameras.

Cheers


----------



## pcbbc

Did you turn on which personal POI you wanted to be displayed?

Right soft key -> Map Settings -> Map Content -> myAudi Special Destinations -> tick the items you want displayed


----------



## jam3sc

pcbbc said:


> Did you turn on which personal POI you wanted to be displayed?
> 
> Right soft key -> Map Settings -> Map Content -> myAudi Special Destinations -> tick the items you want displayed


Yep, did that but couldn't see them immediately. Maybe just needed a reboot? I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## GingerPrince

Hiya

I've got an MY2017 TTS and have bought the d link. I've got a revision E1 but also my USB port doesn't have the phone icon - see picture attached. I've tried connecting into the car over the network but it doesn't work. I can't ping the car at all.

Tesla21 has suggested it's the USB port and I need to swap it out for one with the phone icon.

Anyone else had the same problem? Is a hardware swap my only way forward?

cheers 
Matt


----------



## albe0876

If after the mods you want to use Carplay obiouvsly yes.
The media Usb port is necessary.
If you want only maps maybe you can connect to the MMI from the quadlock behind the unit, update the FEC whitout change any hardware .


----------



## pcbbc

GingerPrince said:


> Hiya
> 
> I've got an MY2017 TTS and have bought the d link. I've got a revision E1 but also my USB port doesn't have the phone icon - see picture attached. I've tried connecting into the car over the network but it doesn't work. I can't ping the car at all.
> 
> Tesla21 has suggested it's the USB port and I need to swap it out for one with the phone icon.
> 
> Anyone else had the same problem? Is a hardware swap my only way forward?
> 
> cheers
> Matt


Exact same style of USB socket here on a March 2017 build TTS Roadster (no phone icon). I had absolutely no problem connecting with DLink E1.

What static IP address are you assigning to your PC? The instructions somewhat vaguely say "use any ip address" and one other person I dealt with was confused and used the IP address of the MMI (172.16.250.248) for their PC as well. Obviously that won't work! Use 172.16.250.99 for the PC.

Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here, but I do not know what Tesla went through with you or what you tried. Obviously you got as far as pinging 172.16.250.248, which should get you a response if everything is set up correctly. What lights are showing on the DLink Ethernet port and on the Ethernet port on the laptop?

I also disable the WiFi adapter on my laptop so only the Ethernet interface is active. May not be strictly necessary but it may help.


----------



## mark306

pcbbc said:


> mark306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being dense.
> 
> No reason you can't upgrade from 0892 to 1339.
Click to expand...

Great, I've read most of this thread and put together 20 step document to try this myself when I get the car [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## GingerPrince

pcbbc said:


> Exact same style of USB socket here on a March 2017 build TTS Roadster (no phone icon). I had absolutely no problem connecting with DLink E1.
> 
> What static IP address are you assigning to your PC? The instructions somewhat vaguely say "use any ip address" and one other person I dealt with was confused and used the IP address of the MMI (172.16.250.248) for their PC as well. Obviously that won't work! Use 172.16.250.99 for the PC.
> 
> Sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs here, but I do not know what Tesla went through with you or what you tried. Obviously you got as far as pinging 172.16.250.248, which should get you a response if everything is set up correctly. What lights are showing on the DLink Ethernet port and on the Ethernet port on the laptop?
> 
> I also disable the WiFi adapter on my laptop so only the Ethernet interface is active. May not be strictly necessary but it may help.


Thanks for replying. Can I check this is the same DLink?










Good to hear you're setup is the same, sounds like I should be able to make it work. 
I assigned it 172.16.250.123 but because of the netmask of 255.255.255.0 any number between 1 and 254 will work for the last octet. So 99 will work as well as 123. Can't use 248 obviously because that's the MMI.

I had the car engine running, MMI said Media Not Readable I think. ping from laptop said "sendto: Host is down". I'll try switching wifi off, it's possible the laptop is trying to route the ping down that interface but it should be clever enough to route it through the dlink.

lights on were power and ACT I think. 100m was unlit. arp -a showed no other devices on the network.

I'm going Mac -> thunderbolt to Eth -> Eth Cable -> Dlink. Usually I plug the ethernet cable into my router and it works fine. So I think the cable is okay. Unless I need some weird type of cable? I can never remember crossover vs straight through. Should I be able to use the same cable to connect into my router as I'm using to connect into the car?

I've tried looping the network interface back on the laptop and it works fine. I set the Dlink up with the .248 address and I can ping it from my .123 interface.


----------



## pcbbc

Mine looks different...

















Seems like you've done everything else right. Yes, agree that any value for the last octet (other than 248 or 255) should be fine.

Personally I suspect a different chipset in that dongle and the MIB doesn't have any drivers for it.

Edit: And just a regular straight though cable is fine. The vast majority of devices are able to auto detect these days, so requiring a crossover cable is largely redundant. I don't own any crossover cables.
See Auto MDI-X


----------



## GingerPrince

pcbbc said:


> Mine looks different...
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you've done everything else right. Yes, agree that any value for the last octet (other than 248 or 255) should be fine.
> 
> Personally I suspect a different chipset in that dongle and the MIB doesn't have any drivers for it.
> 
> Edit: And just a regular straight though cable is fine. The vast majority of devices are able to auto detect these days, so requiring a crossover cable is largely redundant. I don't own any crossover cables.
> See Auto MDI-X


Ah - you've a D1, I've an E1.


----------



## pcbbc

GingerPrince said:


> Ah - you've a D1, I've an E1.


Can't say if that is the cause of your issue, but not all adapters work.

Whereabouts are you? You are welcome to borrow my DUB-E100...


----------



## GingerPrince

pcbbc said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah - you've a D1, I've an E1.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say if that is the cause of your issue, but not all adapters work.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? You are welcome to borrow my DUB-E100...
Click to expand...

thanks, very generous of you but I think you're down south aren't you? I'm in Manchester although go to plymouth quite a bit.

I was going to update my 17 and 5f from SD anyway but read that somebody lost all the activations in their FEC so wanted to at the very least back mine up first.

I've looked at the PID / VID on the E1 revision and it's a realtek chipset with 0x8152 / 0x0bda instead of D-Link DUB-E100 (0x2001, 0x3c05) or D-Link DUB-E100 (0x2001, 0x1a02). So I think it is the adapter.

Shame, the actual picture on the adapter I bought is rev D1 but they sent me this rev E1. From Israel and took weeks. cba sending it back, will have to hunt a true rev D1 down


----------



## pcbbc

Yep, that's a bummer if it was advertised incorrectly.

Mine is reporting...
USB\VID_2001&PID_1A02\002BD6

The HW version is on the retail box, so it should be no problem for a genuine seller to confirm this for you before shipping.


----------



## GingerPrince

pcbbc said:


> Yep, that's a bummer if it was advertised incorrectly.
> 
> Mine is reporting...
> USB\VID_2001&PID_1A02\002BD6
> 
> The HW version is on the retail box, so it should be no problem for a genuine seller to confirm this for you before shipping.


I've tried emailing a few places so will see what I hear back. Going to try this approach when the missus gets back in the car:

Create a hotspot on phone, connect your MIB2 device to it, MIB2 will get a local IP - connect to this IP using telnet.

no idea if it'll work but worth a punt while I wait.


----------



## pcbbc

I connected my laptop to the cars WiFi hotspot. The laptop got a 10.x.x.x local address from the cars DHCP.
I then tried to telnet to 172.16.250.248 123 but the MIB wasn't having any of it.

Probably there is no routing implemented between the two subsets.

Perhaps the MIB has an address on the 10.x.x.x subnet as well, but I'm not aware of what it is. Maybe I should go do some port scanning.

I'll confess what you are suggesting is slightly different.

I ran a port scan...

hotspot.mibhigh
10.173.189.1

MyLaptop.mibhigh
10.173.189.68

That's your lot. The gateway hotspot didn't respond to a telnet request either.


----------



## Jannerman

@GingerPrince (love that handle BTW!) I bought a similar one to @pcbbc from Amazon UK here (although it doesn't look exactly as pictured) which was delivered the next working day and worked straight off the bat.
They're reasonably priced but they're out of stock ATM. However, you're welcome to use mine next time you're down in Plymouth if that helps?

Bit of background:
Originally, I bought a USB-Ethernet dongle on Ali-Express with the AX88772 chipset for a £3 but unfortunately it didn't work. I then enabled the green menu, there's some network stuff in there (but I can't remember which addresses) I didn't' have success with them or using my phone as a hotspot either. I subsequently found an article that said the MMI software was looking for very specific combinations of USB Vendor ID (D-Link = 0x0fe6) and Product IDs (0x9700 & 0x8101) although I can't vouch for the accuracy of that.


----------



## GingerPrince

Jannerman said:


> @GingerPrince (love that handle BTW!) I bought a similar one to @pcbbc from Amazon UK here (although it doesn't look exactly as pictured) which was delivered the next working day and worked straight off the bat.
> They're reasonably priced but they're out of stock ATM. However, you're welcome to use mine next time you're down in Plymouth if that helps?
> 
> Bit of background:
> Originally, I bought a USB-Ethernet dongle on Ali-Express with the AX88772 chipset for a £3 but unfortunately it didn't work. I then enabled the green menu, there's some network stuff in there (but I can't remember which addresses) I didn't' have success with them or using my phone as a hotspot either. I subsequently found an article that said the MMI software was looking for very specific combinations of USB Vendor ID (D-Link = 0x0fe6) and Product IDs (0x9700 & 0x8101) although I can't vouch for the accuracy of that.


thanks, scholesy innit. yeah I was hoping to buy the amazon one but been out of stock every time I've checked. will keep an eye on it. Thanks for the offer of a borrow but I'm usually working all hours god sends when I'm down at turnchapel. plus I'll ultimately want it permanently myself.



pcbbc said:


> I connected my laptop to the cars WiFi hotspot. The laptop got a 10.x.x.x local address from the cars DHCP.
> I then tried to telnet to 172.16.250.248 123 but the MIB wasn't having any of it.
> 
> Probably there is no routing implemented between the two subsets.
> 
> Perhaps the MIB has an address on the 10.x.x.x subnet as well, but I'm not aware of what it is. Maybe I should go do some port scanning.
> 
> I'll confess what you are suggesting is slightly different.
> 
> I ran a port scan...
> 
> hotspot.mibhigh
> 10.173.189.1
> 
> MyLaptop.mibhigh
> 10.173.189.68
> 
> That's your lot. The gateway hotspot didn't respond to a telnet request either.


I connected my car to the house wifi and then my laptop to same. Tried to see what IP it was but no joy trying any of them I didn't recognise on port 23 or 123.

I tried enabling the developer (green) menu to see if I could get the MIB IP from there but didn't have any luck. Think I enabled it properly via ODBEleven but holding down Menu for 20s did nothing at all.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

I tried enabling the developer (green) menu to see if I could get the MIB IP from there but didn't have any luck. Think I enabled it properly via ODBEleven but holding down Menu for 20s did nothing at all.[/quote]

You go into the Green Menu by keeping these pressed, NOT Menu.

When you enabled Developer Mode did you actually get confirmation from the app that it has been changed?


----------



## albe0876

Hallo guys !

have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???

It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:

**	0 - Backup
Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"

**	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
Will create a backup if it was not already created before
applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within 
e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used

**	6 - Developer Menu activation
Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11 
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)

and more.


----------



## GingerPrince

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I tried enabling the developer (green) menu to see if I could get the MIB IP from there but didn't have any luck. Think I enabled it properly via ODBEleven but holding down Menu for 20s did nothing at all.


You go into the Green Menu by keeping these pressed, NOT Menu.

When you enabled Developer Mode did you actually get confirmation from the app that it has been changed?[/quote]

Ah okay, I'll try that later.

I had to put it in developer mode in the service menu and then activate it on 5f . It said it was written correctly.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> Hallo guys !
> 
> have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???
> 
> It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:
> 
> **	0 - Backup
> Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"
> 
> **	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
> Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
> Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
> Will create a backup if it was not already created before
> applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
> Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
> Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within
> e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
> if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used
> 
> **	6 - Developer Menu activation
> Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
> Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
> with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)
> 
> and more.


It's been discussed around page 30.
Thing is you need Developer Menu enabled in the 1st place in order to get to that Green Engineering Menu (and install MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0), so that function is pointless.


----------



## albe0876

I have read all this thread and also your post on page 30

But this is M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition" not the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0

No Green Menu necessary to use it .. nothing 
Only a SD card

Mount it and give the start command form the QNX shell and use it
It allow you to enable also the GEM (green engeenering menu) using the option 6 without use any others tools like Vdcs VCP and so ON

MI


m4k4r0vbf said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo guys !
> 
> have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???
> 
> It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:
> 
> **	0 - Backup
> Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"
> 
> **	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
> Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
> Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
> Will create a backup if it was not already created before
> applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
> Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
> Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within
> e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
> if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used
> 
> **	6 - Developer Menu activation
> Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
> Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
> with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)
> 
> and more.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed around page 30.
> Thing is you need Developer Menu enabled in the 1st place in order to get to that Green Engineering Menu (and install MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0), so that function is pointless.
Click to expand...


----------



## GingerPrince

albe0876 said:


> Hallo guys !
> 
> have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???
> 
> It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:
> 
> **	0 - Backup
> Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"
> 
> **	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
> Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
> Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
> Will create a backup if it was not already created before
> applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
> Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
> Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within
> e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
> if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used
> 
> **	6 - Developer Menu activation
> Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
> Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
> with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)
> 
> and more.


Where do you get it from?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

GingerPrince said:


> ]Where do you get it from?


Here: https://mega.nz/file/zoo0xDLC#q-ViKnnRE ... jC-U1VByxI

Install it from the Red Engineering Menu.


----------



## -BigMac-

albe0876 said:


> I have read all this thread and also your post on page 30
> 
> But this is M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition" not the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0
> 
> No Green Menu necessary to use it .. nothing
> Only a SD card
> 
> Mount it and give the start command form the QNX shell and use it
> It allow you to enable also the GEM (green engeenering menu) using the option 6 without use any others tools like Vdcs VCP and so ON
> 
> MI
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo guys !
> Does this work with all VC versions?
> How do you "mount it and give the start command from QNX Shell?"
> 
> have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???
> 
> It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:
> 
> **	0 - Backup
> Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"
> 
> **	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
> Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
> Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
> Will create a backup if it was not already created before
> applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
> Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
> Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within
> e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
> if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used
> 
> **	6 - Developer Menu activation
> Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
> Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
> with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)
> 
> and more.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed around page 30.
> Thing is you need Developer Menu enabled in the 1st place in order to get to that Green Engineering Menu (and install MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0), so that function is pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

m4k4r0vbf said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Where do you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Here: https://mega.nz/file/zoo0xDLC#q-ViKnnRE ... jC-U1VByxI
> 
> Install it from the Red Engineering Menu.
Click to expand...

its not this tool..

this is M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition" not the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0

No installation needed.. no RED MENU necessary..no GREEN MENU necessary
Copy on a SD, connect with D-Link to MMI via TELNET, mount the SD on the system and START..


----------



## albe0876

Yes , the VC ad MMI are different things

this tools is for MMI , working fine and very simply.

You can start this tool in the same manner , via telnet and D-LINK adapter

MI


m4k4r0vbf said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo guys !
> Does this work with all VC versions?
> How do you "mount it and give the start command from QNX Shell?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Jannerman

albe0876 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]Where do you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> Here: https://mega.nz/file/zoo0xDLC#q-ViKnnRE ... jC-U1VByxI
> 
> Install it from the Red Engineering Menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not this tool..
> 
> this is M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition" not the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0
> 
> No installation needed.. no RED MENU necessary..no GREEN MENU necessary
> Copy on a SD, connect with D-Link to MMI via TELNET, mount the SD on the system and START..
Click to expand...

But where did you get *M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition"* , presumably you downloaded it from somewhere?

I've Googled it without any success


----------



## -BigMac-

kevin#34 said:


> consider also Ryan @ North East VAG Adaptions, at least you have a not so different ime zone..


Spoke to Ryan, seems he can enable CarPlay/Android, but no option for Google Maps/VC upgrade.

I am more interested in the Google Satellite view and the newer design VC. 
Have you heard of anyone who can enable those on the "Pre A" VC?


----------



## albe0876

Yes

Mr Carplay-Audi can update your old Vc to fw version 295

You can contact it on Telegram


----------



## GingerPrince

Jannerman said:


> But where did you get *M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition"* , presumably you downloaded it from somewhere?
> 
> I've Googled it without any success


@albe0876 - can you tell us where you download this ? I can't find it anywhere and you don't answer when anyone asks you where to get it.


----------



## Jacopo79

albe0876 said:


> Yes
> 
> Mr Carplay-Audi can update your old Vc to fw version 295
> 
> You can contact it on Telegram


Carplay_audi (with underscore :mrgreen: )


----------



## CamB

GingerPrince said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But where did you get *M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition"* , presumably you downloaded it from somewhere?
> 
> I've Googled it without any success
> 
> 
> 
> @albe0876 - can you tell us where you download this ? I can't find it anywhere and you don't answer when anyone asks you where to get it.
Click to expand...

Has @albe0876 been deleted? He hasn't replied to the post, and I can't find him in the user list. Clicking on his name shows nothing.

(Or is he just lurking?)


----------



## CamB

albe0876 said:


> Hallo guys !
> 
> have someone of you tried to use the M.I.B TOOLS ???
> 
> It can be started directly from the SD card and allow you to do a lot of thing pressing only a button..for example:
> 
> **	0 - Backup
> Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"
> 
> **	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
> Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
> Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
> Will create a backup if it was not already created before
> applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
> Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
> Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within
> e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
> if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used
> 
> **	6 - Developer Menu activation
> Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11
> Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently
> 
> **	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
> Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
> with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)
> 
> and more.


I found what albe0876 is talking about....

This is the (in german) discussion: https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/thre ... 34/page-12

Post #178 includes a link, you have to register on the board to get access to the link. It's a bit.ly URL that links to Mega.nz, which contains a text file which contains another bit.ly URL.... Lots of obfuscation!

The 2nd URL links to a different mega.nz, which contains the MIB v1.14 "CarPlay edition"

Help screen pasted below. Awaiting download to finish... If I am allowed to post the URL, I will

******************************************************************************************************************************************
__ __ ___ ___
| \/ | |_ _| | _ )
| |\/| | | | | _ \
|_| |_|ore|___|ncredible|___/ash - V1.14 "CarPlay Edition"

******************************************************************************************************************************************

**	0 - Backup
Runs a full backup (RCC, MM, EEPROM, ...) of your unit and places it into the folder /backup/"your hardware ID"

**	1 - VIM patch (199 km/h)
Writes custom Video In Motion (VIM) speed of 199 km/h (yes, too slow for German Autobahn) to your unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	2 - VIM Original (6 km/h)
Writes factory default Video In Motion (VIM) speed to unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	3 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 flash patched image
Will create a backup if it was not already created before
applies patched IFS Stage 2 image - containing patched MIBRoot - to the unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	4 - IFS-ROOT-Stage2 revert to Backup image
Applies original IFS Stage 2 image - containing original/stock MIBRoot - from your system backup to the unit
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	5 - Copy FEC and EL List to Unit
Copies ExceptionList.txt and/or FecContainer.fec placed within 
e.g. /patches/MHI2_ER_SKG13_P4526_MU1440_PATCH to the unit
if no FEC and/or EL is inside /patch directory, files from /backup folder will be used

**	6 - Developer Menu activation
Developer Menu will be enabled - no need for VCP/VCDS or OBD11 
Unit will automatically restart to save changes permanently

**	7 - CarPlay & Android Auto activation
Coding adaption channels for CP & AA as well as USB with iPhone support
with this, all you need for Carplay is coded, you never need some other coding tools ;-)

**	8 - Ambient Light Buttons Original
When you see this, first take a look on https://www.glaskugelservice.de/codieru ... eleuchtung
it is some special coding only for Skoda Octavia 5E, yet!

**	9 - Ambient Light Buttons patch (first, set to Original)
When you see this, first take a look on https://www.glaskugelservice.de/codieru ... eleuchtung
it is some special coding only for Skoda Octavia 5E, yet!

**	U - Fix SVM error
comming soon....

**	U - Mount USB writeable
makes USB devices writeable

**	W - Mountpoints writeable
make some Mounts writeable on the unit

**	O - Show OFFSET hashes
some Unit and flash informations, e.g. RCC Image address or image length

**	R - Reboot Unit
restart the Unit

**	C - cleanup Logs
delete all inside /log directory

**	S - show Log (press Q for exit view)
show all our Logs from this Unit

**	H - Help
this here...

**	L - GPL License
please take a look and note our license

******************************************************************************************************************************************


----------



## albe0876

CamB said:


> GingerPrince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> But where did you get *M.I.B TOOLS V1.14 "CarPlay Edition"* , presumably you downloaded it from somewhere?
> 
> I've Googled it without any success
> 
> 
> 
> @albe0876 - can you tell us where you download this ? I can't find it anywhere and you don't answer when anyone asks you where to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has @albe0876 been deleted? He hasn't replied to the post, and I can't find him in the user list. Clicking on his name shows nothing.
> 
> (Or is he just lurking?)
Click to expand...

Hallo CamB

I simply replied to Jannerman with PM..


----------



## CamB

albe0876 said:


> Hallo CamB
> 
> I simply replied to Jannerman with PM..


Sorry, was jumping at shadows!

The list of a person's posts etc doesn't work...


----------



## Robinwood46

Hello, could you give me the 264 or 265 update you have? Thank you


----------



## AlexanderC2

I spoke to a guy today that updates AUDI firmware (anything from transmission & engine to VC firmware)

For cars that are 2015 models with the certain hardware version of the VC. 221 version is the max. So anyone who said that they updated their TT 2015 with the oldest VC hardware is not telling the truth.)

He was going to charge me 50eur to update the VC and I see no reason for him to lie that there is no higher version and shoot himself in the foot for 50eur.


----------



## albe0876

221 is not the last firmware for 790 VC. There is fw 224 for example.

And yes not in the normal way as per the Fec File update.. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## AlexanderC2

albe0876 said:


> 221 is not the last firmware for 790 VC. There is fw 224 for example.
> 
> *And yes not in the normal way as per the Fec File update*.. [smiley=book2.gif]


I have no idea how to obtain that 224 update (its like higher by 3 suggesting that its probably nothing in terms of difference or improvement).

Could be region based or something. Coupe vs roadster...Im just assuming here. 

I mean the guy was going to get 50eur from me to update the firmware. So I see no reason for him to hide this 224 update from me. Its not his problem if the update is insignificant (otherwise the update version number would be higher) he would be paid regardless. He just told me that there is no update for my VC. 

P.s- what did you mean by "not in the normal way"?


----------



## Jacopo79

AlexanderC2 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 221 is not the last firmware for 790 VC. There is fw 224 for example.
> 
> *And yes not in the normal way as per the Fec File update*.. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how to obtain that 224 update (its like higher by 3 suggesting that its probably nothing in terms of difference or improvement).
> 
> Could be region based or something. Coupe vs roadster...Im just assuming here.
> 
> I mean the guy was going to get 50eur from me to update the firmware. So I see no reason for him to hide this 224 update from me. Its not his problem if the update is insignificant (otherwise the update version number would be higher) he would be paid regardless. He just told me that there is no update for my VC.
> 
> P.s- what did you mean by "not in the normal way"?
Click to expand...

Send this to your friend....from obdeleven


----------



## Mokorx

AlexanderC2 said:


> I spoke to a guy today that updates AUDI firmware (anything from transmission & engine to VC firmware)
> 
> For cars that are 2015 models with the certain hardware version of the VC. 221 version is the max. So anyone who said that they updated their TT 2015 with the oldest VC hardware is not telling the truth.)
> 
> He was going to charge me 50eur to update the VC and I see no reason for him to lie that there is no higher version and shoot himself in the foot for 50eur.


----------



## gAgNiCk

AlexanderC2 said:


> I spoke to a guy today that updates AUDI firmware (anything from transmission & engine to VC firmware)
> 
> For cars that are 2015 models with the certain hardware version of the VC. 221 version is the max. So anyone who said that they updated their TT 2015 with the oldest VC hardware is not telling the truth.)
> 
> He was going to charge me 50eur to update the VC and I see no reason for him to lie that there is no higher version and shoot himself in the foot for 50eur.


You obviously weren't talking to @Carplay_audi on Telegram


----------



## giusemanuel

Hi Friends, 
I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.

The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...

While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339. 
I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:

00030000
00070200
00050000
0230001a
00040100

Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?

After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?

I have no root password for my 0139 version...

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

giusemanuel said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.
> 
> The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...
> 
> While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339.
> I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:
> 
> 00030000
> 00070200
> 00050000
> 0230001a
> 00040100
> 
> Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?
> 
> After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?
> 
> I have no root password for my 0139 version...
> 
> Thanks


You can upgrade to 295 and get Audi Smartphone on menu if you contact the right person. It is just one post post above yours.


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.
> 
> The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...
> 
> While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339.
> I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:
> 
> 00030000
> 00070200
> 00050000
> 0230001a
> 00040100
> 
> Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?
> 
> After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?
> 
> I have no root password for my 0139 version...
> 
> Thanks


Ciao GiusiEmanuel,
You can proceed with the 5F update.
This will not change your FEC file..
After the update with knowed password you can do a good backup of your system before proceed with the patch.

If you need help feel free to contact me


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.
> 
> The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...
> 
> While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339.
> I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:
> 
> 00030000
> 00070200
> 00050000
> 0230001a
> 00040100
> 
> Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?
> 
> After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?
> 
> I have no root password for my 0139 version...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao GiusiEmanuel,
> You can proceed with the 5F update.
> This will not change your FEC file..
> After the update with knowed password you can do a good backup of your system before proceed with the patch.
> 
> If you need help feel free to contact me
Click to expand...

Very thanks albe0876.
This afternoon I upgraded with success my 5F from 0139 to 1339 version and i have already made all the backups with mib (more incredible bash) tool, version 1.14. 
During the update did not update all the modules but only these:


































I'm looking at how the mib tool works and it doesn't modify the original fec but a text file called exceptionlist which contains all the FEC codes. 
In this case it would seem that the system reads this text file and in case of MMI update from the dealer there are no blocks due to inconsistency of the feccontainer file because it remains as the original.

I could not understand if the exceptionlist is already present on the mmi but is originally empty or if it is a modification made by the ifsroot file.

has anyone tried it? it would seem quite reliable. furthermore, by executing the routine using the button 7 of the mibtool it should activate all the encodings for carplay and android auto.

Is it very interisting...

Thanks all guys

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.
> 
> The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...
> 
> While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339.
> I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:
> 
> 00030000
> 00070200
> 00050000
> 0230001a
> 00040100
> 
> Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?
> 
> After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?
> 
> I have no root password for my 0139 version...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao GiusiEmanuel,
> You can proceed with the 5F update.
> This will not change your FEC file..
> After the update with knowed password you can do a good backup of your system before proceed with the patch.
> 
> If you need help feel free to contact me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very thanks albe0876.
> This afternoon I upgraded with success my 5F from 0139 to 1339 version and i have already made all the backups with mib (more incredible bash) tool, version 1.14.
> During the update did not update all the modules but only these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at how the mib tool works and it doesn't modify the original fec but a text file called exceptionlist which contains all the FEC codes.
> In this case it would seem that the system reads this text file and in case of MMI update from the dealer there are no blocks due to inconsistency of the feccontainer file because it remains as the original.
> 
> I could not understand if the exceptionlist is already present on the mmi but is originally empty or if it is a modification made by the ifsroot file.
> 
> has anyone tried it? it would seem quite reliable. furthermore, by executing the routine using the button 7 of the mibtool it should activate all the encodings for carplay and android auto.
> 
> Is it very interisting...
> 
> Thanks all guys
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have you done the update as "standard" or "user defined"?
It ' seems me OK!

MIB TOOLS are very useful and symply to use but my experience with this tool it s not so big.

EL file is already into your system , i dont remember exactly the directory now (tomorrow with my pc i can update you if needed) .

Yes you can modify the FEC file or EL file (Exceptions list) .
EL is on a superior level compared to FEC file, if you modify this one your Fec file are not considered from system.
It doesn't matter wich code are present or not in FEC file if present in EL one.

Moreover you FEC file will remain as original..

I have use El file only one time with good result , but be careful with this, the risk is the complete brick of the unit.
Nb: Don't use your original EL file, but the one present into the MIB tools as example.

Let us update.

PS:se hai bisogno ci possiamo sentire direttamente.


----------



## giusemanuel

Unfortunately I read your comment too late and I have already patched with the MIBTOOL using the ExeptionList (already present in the tool) including all the fec enabling codes.
Fortunately everything worked out and I am really satisfied.

The update I did as a standard user, it seems to me that there was no choice. Is it a problem?

Thanks

Ps:ti ho scritto mess privato


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> Unfortunately I read your comment too late and I have already patched with the MIBTOOL using the ExeptionList (already present in the tool) including all the fec enabling codes.
> Fortunately everything worked out and I am really satisfied.
> 
> The update I did as a standard user, it seems to me that there was no choice. Is it a problem?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ps: ti ho scritto mess privato


Ciao Emanuele,

You have done the update correctly , user defined selections are only in case of optional like BO for example.

This MIB tool seems more user friendly than the standard procedure.. 

well done!

Albe


----------



## CamB

Hi,

Erty PM'd me asking if I could supply the URL to MIBTools, but I can't reply - not enough posts I guess - (How many do I need to make?)

The digital-eliteboard.com URL I referred to links to here https://bit.ly/3nPIHl8 which is a text file that contains another bit.ly url that links to the tools in Mega.nz

Cam


----------



## gAgNiCk

albe0876 said:


> You have done the update correctly , user defined selections are only in case of optional like BO for example.


What user defined selections are required for B&O?

Thanks


----------



## albe0876

gAgNiCk said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done the update correctly , user defined selections are only in case of optional like BO for example.
> 
> 
> 
> What user defined selections are required for B&O?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 From what i know deselect the entire MENU: AMP16-APN

PS: i have write you a PM some days ago


----------



## Tavianer

albe0876 said:


> gAgNiCk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have done the update correctly , user defined selections are only in case of optional like BO for example.
> 
> 
> 
> What user defined selections are required for B&O?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what i know deselect the entire MENU: AMP16-APN
> 
> PS: i have write you a PM some days ago
Click to expand...

Wait, so if you have B&O, you shouldve deselected the AMP16-APN Folder when updating?


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I read your comment too late and I have already patched with the MIBTOOL using the ExeptionList (already present in the tool) including all the fec enabling codes.
> Fortunately everything worked out and I am really satisfied.
> 
> The update I did as a standard user, it seems to me that there was no choice. Is it a problem?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ps: ti ho scritto mess privato
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao Emanuele,
> 
> You have done the update correctly , user defined selections are only in case of optional like BO for example.
> 
> This MIB tool seems more user friendly than the standard procedure..
> 
> well done!
> 
> Albe
Click to expand...

Yes, the mib tool is more user friendly than the standard procedure and it is not necessary to do any coding via VCDS. 
I still have to check if there is an error to correct by XOR operation.

And then I await the 295 firmware for the VC that sooner or later will come out.

Thanks all


----------



## Erty

CamB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Erty PM'd me asking if I could supply the URL to MIBTools, but I can't reply - not enough posts I guess - (How many do I need to make?)
> 
> The digital-eliteboard.com URL I referred to links to here https://bit.ly/3nPIHl8 which is a text file that contains another bit.ly url that links to the tools in Mega.nz
> 
> Cam


Thanks !


----------



## albe0876

Wait, so if you have B&O, you shouldve deselected the AMP16-APN Folder when updating?[/quote]

yes , this avoid risks to loosing this optional


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> Wait, so if you have B&O, you shouldve deselected the AMP16-APN Folder when updating?


yes , this avoid risks to loosing this optional[/quote]

There's no need to use the User Defined option and deselect AMP. It's completely safe to leave it.

On Bose systems (such as Audi A7) you do need to either use a walk-through loop (see attached) as skipping the AMP update via the User Defined menu can cause problems.

If you do somehow update the Bose by mistake, you will lose sound completely amd will need to upload it's parameters again via VCP.


----------



## Tavianer

m4k4r0vbf said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so if you have B&O, you shouldve deselected the AMP16-APN Folder when updating?
> 
> 
> 
> yes , this avoid risks to loosing this optional
Click to expand...




> There's no need to use the User Defined option and deselect AMP. It's completely safe to leave it.
> 
> On Bose systems (such as Audi A7) you do need to either use a walk-through loop (see attached) as skipping the AMP update via the User Defined menu can cause problems.
> 
> If you do somehow update the Bose by mistake, you will lose sound completely amd will need to upload it's parameters again via VCP.


Phew, I was about to get worried, since I have B&O and just left the update as is - wouldn't want any options to be configured wrong or not working at all..


----------



## base86

giusemanuel said:


> And then I await the 295 firmware for the VC that sooner or later will come out.


Thats already out right? I do have it but can't install it cause of my old HW


----------



## albe0876

base86 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then I await the 295 firmware for the VC that sooner or later will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats already out right? I do have it but can't install it cause of my old HW
Click to expand...

I think that it means the installation file for old Vc as your


----------



## giusemanuel

base86 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then I await the 295 firmware for the VC that sooner or later will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats already out right? I do have it but can't install it cause of my old HW
Click to expand...




albe0876 said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then I await the 295 firmware for the VC that sooner or later will come out.
> 
> 
> 
> No...i'm waiting for someone to publish the version compatible with my old 211 vc.
> 
> Thats already out right? I do have it but can't install it cause of my old HW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that it means the installation file for old Vc as your
Click to expand...

Exactly albe

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## base86

giusemanuel said:


> Exactly albe
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Im talking with AudiCarplay on Telegram. Trying to make an appointment to get him flash my old HW into the 295 firmware.


----------



## Jacopo79

Very good, let we know a about this updating!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## kevin#34

just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?


----------



## albe0876

kevin#34 said:


> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?


Yes , all the guys here


----------



## wonker71

kevin#34 said:


> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?


Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## albe0876

wonker71 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
Click to expand...

Have you use or modify your EL list or use the orginal full EL list of the tool?


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks to both



albe0876 said:


> Yes , all the guys here





wonker71 said:


> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany


----------



## wonker71

albe0876 said:


> wonker71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you use or modify your EL list or use the orginal full EL list of the tool?
Click to expand...

I used the EL...no modification, just as is....download, put on SD and go for it


----------



## vale97

albe0876 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> I have read all the pages of the thread and would like to proceed with the activation of the carplay on my car (TT 2015 EU). I especially wanted to thank everyone who actively participated in the development of the solution.
> 
> The version of my VC is 211 so I can't do anything to update it ...
> 
> While the version of my 5F is P05030, that is the 0139 version that I can to update to 1339.
> I have seen my currently active fec codes from the development menu and they are the following:
> 
> 00030000
> 00070200
> 00050000
> 0230001a
> 00040100
> 
> Before proceeding with the 5F update, do I have to save the original Fec.container file or can I update?
> 
> After update (before flashing procedure) is different Fec.container file from orginal that i have in this moment?
> 
> I have no root password for my 0139 version...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao GiusiEmanuel,
> You can proceed with the 5F update.
> This will not change your FEC file..
> After the update with knowed password you can do a good backup of your system before proceed with the patch.
> 
> If you need help feel free to contact me
Click to expand...

Sorry at all for the Italian lenguage

Ciao, vorrei chiederti se possibile alcune informazioni su questo argomento, ma non posso mandare PM.
Possiamo per caso sentirci altrove?
Grazie mille


----------



## giusemanuel

base86 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly albe
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking with AudiCarplay on Telegram. Trying to make an appointment to get him flash my old HW into the 295 firmware.
Click to expand...

ok. what version do you have? 
if you do, try to understand the steps that audi_carplay does and if he use a special firmware o special tool that we don't have.

Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## giusemanuel

wonker71 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
Click to expand...

Have you bang & olufsen?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Moment many of you were waiting for:

~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~

https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s


----------



## Jacopo79

Wow. For install it? Just put in sd and update? 

Than you boss


----------



## giusemanuel

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s


very well!!! can I use it to upgrade 211 to 295 directly? my vc has this part number: 8s0920790

Thanks a lot

Edit
I tried with my car (that has 211 version) and it gives me all NA for all subparts...
do I need to put an intermediate version?


----------



## -BigMac-

giusemanuel said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s
> 
> 
> 
> very well!!! can I use it to upgrade 211 to 295 directly? my vc has this part number: 8s0920790
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Edit
> I tried with my car (that has 211 version) and it gives me all NA for all subparts...
> do I need to put an intermediate version?
Click to expand...

I need to know this too please


----------



## Tebor123

Many thanks m4k4r0vbf!



giusemanuel said:


> I tried with my car (that has 211 version) and it gives me all NA for all subparts...
> do I need to put an intermediate version?


Same here. All N/A's. I enabled User Defined Software Installation but still no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## giusemanuel

Tebor123 said:


> Many thanks m4k4r0vbf!
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with my car (that has 211 version) and it gives me all NA for all subparts...
> do I need to put an intermediate version?
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. All N/A's. I enabled User Defined Software Installation but still no luck. Any ideas?
Click to expand...

the only idea I have is to try an intermediate update, like the 218 that I have, and then try again with the 295.
I have seen the metainfo file of the 295 and there are many references to ifs stage like this:

...
[FPK\gss-stage1\3\default\application]
AppName = "GSS Main IFS stage 1"
FileName = "stage1_ifs.img"
FileSize = "2033858"
Version = "456"
CheckSumSize = "524288"
CheckSum = "7d1d07a8cf3d636faf36bccf546b95d775edbb70"
CheckSum1 = "2eab99cf9aa5dbb86d2a6fa2dfdb8380790bba11"
CheckSum2 = "38b7ea331eb43d228d10dcc6334b7afed5a93b02"
CheckSum3 = "c03f0d4131be0a3742476e5f9cf6e109f928d077"

[FPK\gss-stage2\3\default\application]
AppName = "GSS Main IFS stage 2 nor"
FileName = "stage2_ifs.img"
FileSize = "27185346"
Version = "456"
CheckSumSize = "524288"
...

my mmi (1339 version) is patched, possibly i need to restore to original ifs root stage 2 before updating the vc?


----------



## Jacopo79

I thought was too simple install a file..... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

I haven't got to test the 0295 update, but the person who provided it to me mentioned that he used it to go from 0221 to 0295, so if your versions are older than 0221 you might need that intermediate update.

If I get the chance, I'll confirm if 0221--->0295 is working.

I can't see any correlation between MMI version/condition when updating the VC (feel free to correct me if someone knows better)


----------



## albe0876

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I haven't got to test the 0295 update, but the person who provided it to me mentioned that he used it to go from 0221 to 0295, so if your versions are older than 0221 you might need that intermediate update.
> 
> If I get the chance, I'll confirm if 0221--->0295 is working.
> 
> I can't see any correlation between MMI version/condition when updating the VC (feel free to correct me if someone knows better)


I will try it on a friend TT with 790 and fw221 and no patched MMI next week.
I'll keep you updated.


----------



## elpengo

Hello,

Unfortunately, 0221 -> 0295 is not working on my 8S0920790 H32 (i'm also patched on MMI 1339), all N/A.

Maybe the 0264 (according to Tebor123's post on 1st page, 8S0 906 961 E for MY2015 like me) is mandatory in the update path.

I'm like base86, i'm waiting the rendez-vous from the telegram guy (i've just asked for VC 0221 -> 0290+ update)

damn update for just an Apple/Android tab icon :?


----------



## giusemanuel

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I haven't got to test the 0295 update, but the person who provided it to me mentioned that he used it to go from 0221 to 0295, so if your versions are older than 0221 you might need that intermediate update.
> 
> If I get the chance, I'll confirm if 0221--->0295 is working.
> 
> I can't see any correlation between MMI version/condition when updating the VC (feel free to correct me if someone knows better)


I did not know whether or not there was a correlation with the patched MMI. Also i thought it didn't matter if the mmi was modified. 
I read the metainfo and I doubted on it, but probably is there not any problem.



elpengo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately, 0221 -> 0295 is not working on my 8S0920790 H32 (i'm also patched on MMI 1339), all N/A.
> 
> Maybe the 0264 (according to Tebor123's post on 1st page, 8S0 906 961 E for MY2015 like me) is mandatory in the update path.
> 
> I'm like base86, i'm waiting the rendez-vous from the telegram guy (i've just asked for VC 0221 -> 0290+ update)
> 
> damn update for just an Apple/Android tab icon :?


does anyone have 221 and 264 versions?
What is channel?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx

giusemanuel said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't got to test the 0295 update, but the person who provided it to me mentioned that he used it to go from 0221 to 0295, so if your versions are older than 0221 you might need that intermediate update.
> 
> If I get the chance, I'll confirm if 0221--->0295 is working.
> 
> I can't see any correlation between MMI version/condition when updating the VC (feel free to correct me if someone knows better)
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know whether or not there was a correlation with the patched MMI. Also i thought it didn't matter if the mmi was modified.
> I read the metainfo and I doubted on it, but probably is there not any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> elpengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> .
> 
> Unfortunately, 0221 -> 0295 is not working on my 8S0920790 H32 (i'm also patched on MMI 1339), all N/A.
> 
> Maybe the 0264 (according to Tebor123's post on 1st page, 8S0 906 961 E for MY2015 like me) is mandatory in the update path.
> 
> I'm like base86, i'm waiting the rendez-vous from the telegram guy (i've just asked for VC 0221 -> 0290+ update)
> 
> damn update for just an Apple/Android tab icon :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does anyone have 221 and 264 versions?
> What is channel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

* You cannot upgrade 221 to 264/265 on 8S0920790.

264/265 is for 8S0920790A*

290 is for 8S0920790B, but 8S0920790A can upgarde to 290-296. (290 is Carplay ready)

324 is for 8S0920790C


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> You cannot upgrade 221 to 264/265 on 8S0920790.
> 
> 264/265 is for 8S0920790A[/b]
> 
> 290 is for 8S0920790B, but 8S0920790A can upgarde to 290-296.
> 
> 324 is for 8S0920790C


I can confirm what you stated about A and B clusters. Thanks for your input!

What's your opinion on the older 8S0920790 update path?
Do you know of any specific versions which would apply for the letterless hardware?


----------



## elpengo

Mokorx said:


> * You cannot upgrade 221 to 264/265 on 8S0920790.
> 
> 264/265 is for 8S0920790A*
> 
> 290 is for 8S0920790B, but 8S0920790A can upgarde to 290-296.
> 
> 324 is for 8S0920790C


How can you update 0221 to 0295 then ? on the screenshot you provided on an older post, is that you car ? I have same 8S0920790 H32 :?


----------



## Mokorx

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot upgrade 221 to 264/265 on 8S0920790.
> 
> 264/265 is for 8S0920790A[/b]
> 
> 290 is for 8S0920790B, but 8S0920790A can upgarde to 290-296.
> 
> 324 is for 8S0920790C
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm what you stated about A and B clusters. Thanks for your input!
> 
> What's your opinion on the older 8S0920790 update path?
> Do you know of any specific versions which would apply for the letterless hardware?
Click to expand...

You have to contact @Carplay_Audi via telegram app. He can upgrade letterless to 295. He will download two files one is 295 not sure mod or original and another file to SD card. Once you plug in SD to car sd1, he will do something via telnet then ask you to do firmware update via engineering menu. He will wait until you finish firmware update.

Cheers


----------



## -BigMac-

Can someone post a photo of their 295 VC with the Audi maps fullscreen? 
I want to see the visual difference from my version please


----------



## elpengo

Mokorx said:


> You have to contact @Carplay_Audi via telegram app. He can upgrade letterless to 295. He will download two files one is 295 not sure mod or original and another file to SD card. Once you plug in SD to car sd1, he will do something via telnet then ask you to do firmware update via engineering menu. He will wait until you finish firmware update.
> 
> Cheers


already did, I wait him to do the update since 2 days 
Can you confirm the correct 295 feature then ? (such drive mode displayed under the current gear and the tab with AA/CP now correctly displayed)


----------



## albe0876

elpengo said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to contact @Carplay_Audi via telegram app. He can upgrade letterless to 295. He will download two files one is 295 not sure mod or original and another file to SD card. Once you plug in SD to car sd1, he will do something via telnet then ask you to do firmware update via engineering menu. He will wait until you finish firmware update.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> already did, I wait him to do the update since 2 days
> Can you confirm the correct 295 feature then ? (such drive mode displayed under the current gear and the tab with AA/CP now correctly displayed)
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## CamB

albe0876 said:


> elpengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to contact @Carplay_Audi via telegram app. He can upgrade letterless to 295. He will download two files one is 295 not sure mod or original and another file to SD card. Once you plug in SD to car sd1, he will do something via telnet then ask you to do firmware update via engineering menu. He will wait until you finish firmware update.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> already did, I wait him to do the update since 2 days
> Can you confirm the correct 295 feature then ? (such drive mode displayed under the current gear and the tab with AA/CP now correctly displayed)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Same guy is also on WhatsApp as Carplay_audi, he was quite responsive to me there.

(I did a 2016 Rev A unit with him, he told me the <A units can do Apple Carplay but not the Android whats-its-called-again)

Cam


----------



## gAgNiCk

CamB said:


> (I did a 2016 Rev A unit with him, he told me the <A units can do Apple Carplay but not the Android whats-its-called-again)
> 
> Cam


 This is why the 295 VC update is required, to support Android Auto.


----------



## Jacopo79

Some news guys about updating from 221 to 295?? Really interested!

Thank you

Jacopo


----------



## -BigMac-

Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.

Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.

On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.

Super patient with all my noob-ness. 
Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).

Great experience.


----------



## MrOCD

I was hoping to get carplay installed on my 2015 Audi TT, but I've been told the version is to old?

How would I go about getting it updated safely?


----------



## kevin#34

need to update VC to 0295 and MMI to 1339, as per above post, then it will work


----------



## Jacopo79

-BigMac- said:


> Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.
> 
> Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.
> 
> On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.
> 
> Super patient with all my noob-ness.
> Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).
> 
> Great experience.


Are the settings of Drive select present in the menu under the rev counter? How much for this work? Maps updating Is included? Thank you


----------



## -BigMac-

Jacopo79 said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.
> 
> Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.
> 
> On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.
> 
> Super patient with all my noob-ness.
> Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).
> 
> Great experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Are the settings of Drive select present in the menu under the rev counter? How much for this work? Maps updating Is included? Thank you
Click to expand...

- Drive select is under RPM counter
- US$200
- Maps update was included - with lifetime license.


----------



## giusemanuel

-BigMac- said:


> Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.
> 
> Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.
> 
> On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.
> 
> Super patient with all my noob-ness.
> Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).
> 
> Great experience.


did you understand what he did? Could you please describe the steps that he did?
did you only update one? Which version were you starting from?


----------



## -BigMac-

giusemanuel said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.
> 
> Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.
> 
> On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.
> 
> Super patient with all my noob-ness.
> Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).
> 
> Great experience.
> 
> 
> 
> did you understand what he did? Could you please describe the steps that he did?
> did you only update one? Which version were you starting from?
Click to expand...

Very dumbed down explanation: 
Used Teamviewer to control my PC. 
Transferred to my PC an application called audibo, also transferred 19 files to my computer. 
Updated to P5098 (SVM).
Inserted SD card from car to PC and back about 3 times. During this time had Command Prompt open on the PC.. which was hidden (I think this is where the magic happens).

One of these times he extracted info from the Car to the PC, adjusted something on CMD. Plugged it back into the Audi. This was curious as the SD card was just sitting in SD1. Then took SD card out. (Not sure if theres an auto-run enabled?)

During the 295 update, I was asked if FPK or N/A. 
Mine was N/A. 
SD back into PC. 
He made adjustments (again hidden). 
This time SD plugged into SD2. 
Backed out of 295 update page, to SD card selection, even though SD card was in SD2, SD1 was lit up. 
Click it. Update was now available.

295 update done.

At the end of it, the VC doesnt turn off by itself, even after turning off car. The negative battery needs to be disconnected to turn off the car. Battery reconnected. 295 active and complete.

During my particular update, adaptive lights and main beam assist (Matrix) have shown as errors. All others sorted out themselves.

I took about 50 photos of the steps.
Can see most VC stages.. minus the SD card movement/hidden CMD on PC


----------



## kevin#34

interesting....
any way to see those step by step pictures? 8)


----------



## elpengo

Like -BigMac-, the Carplay_audi guy did my 0221 -> 0295 upgrade on my 2015 TT (I have not been charged 200 $ because I asked only the VC 0295 upgrade, I was already on P5098-MU1339)

All steps are mostly hidden, he uses teamviewer as a connection bouncer (he installs teamviewer vpn driver) and then connects to the MMI to do his commands, hidden.

I think he tricks the VC update system by modifying the signatures into the metainfo2.txt file and putting upgrades files in a temporary folder on the MMI.

Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.

Althought i didn't ask him, he putted a "patched" stage2 IFS file that ignores feccontainer.fec signature checks.
So i had just to edit my fec with desired features and send it to VC (keep your original feccontainer.fec in a safe place)


----------



## kevin#34

may I ask you how much did he asked you for just updating the VC to 0295?


----------



## giusemanuel

-BigMac- said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Highly recommend carplay_audi on Telegram.
> 
> Finished my pre-letter 790 VC update 10 mins ago.
> On 295 now with carplay and Maps updated.
> Super patient with all my noob-ness.
> Just gotta drive through the last remaining error (Adaptive headlights).
> Great experience.
> 
> 
> 
> did you understand what he did? Could you please describe the steps that he did?
> did you only update one? Which version were you starting from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very dumbed down explanation:
> Used Teamviewer to control my PC.
> Transferred to my PC an application called audibo, also transferred 19 files to my computer.
> Updated to P5098 (SVM).
> Inserted SD card from car to PC and back about 3 times. During this time had Command Prompt open on the PC.. which was hidden (I think this is where the magic happens).
> 
> One of these times he extracted info from the Car to the PC, adjusted something on CMD. Plugged it back into the Audi. This was curious as the SD card was just sitting in SD1. Then took SD card out. (Not sure if theres an auto-run enabled?)
> 
> During the 295 update, I was asked if FPK or N/A.
> Mine was N/A.
> SD back into PC.
> He made adjustments (again hidden).
> This time SD plugged into SD2.
> Backed out of 295 update page, to SD card selection, even though SD card was in SD2, SD1 was lit up.
> Click it. Update was now available.
> 
> 295 update done.
> 
> At the end of it, the VC doesnt turn off by itself, even after turning off car. The negative battery needs to be disconnected to turn off the car. Battery reconnected. 295 active and complete.
> 
> During my particular update, adaptive lights and main beam assist (Matrix) have shown as errors. All others sorted out themselves.
> 
> I took about 50 photos of the steps.
> Can see most VC stages.. minus the SD card movement/hidden CMD on PC
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for the detailed explanation.
I would like to ask you some questions:
1)After the mmi update, before VC update, did he patch MMI by stage 2 IFS root?
2)Can you confirm that he only made one direct upgrade from 221 to 295?
3)After audi_carplay mod of 295 version firmware, was FPK available?
4)Can you confirm that after several attempts, did you insert the card on SD2 to perform the update but did you select SD1 from the developer menu?



kevin#34 said:


> interesting....
> any way to see those step by step pictures? 8)


it would be interesting to view the images, could you upload them?



elpengo said:


> Like -BigMac-, the Carplay_audi guy did my 0221 -> 0295 upgrade on my 2015 TT (I have not been charged 200 $ because I asked only the VC 0295 upgrade, I was already on P5098-MU1339)
> 
> All steps are mostly hidden, he uses teamviewer as a connection bouncer (he installs teamviewer vpn driver) and then connects to the MMI to do his commands, hidden.
> 
> I think he tricks the VC update system by modifying the signatures into the metainfo2.txt file and putting upgrades files in a temporary folder on the MMI.
> 
> Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.
> 
> Althought i didn't ask him, he putted a "patched" stage2 IFS file that ignores feccontainer.fec signature checks.
> So i had just to edit my fec with desired features and send it to VC (keep your original feccontainer.fec in a safe place)


I also ask you if did he patch MMI stage 2 IFS before or after VC update?
From which sd slot did you launch the update?
Did you understand if the vpn connection is used to connect to your laptop or to connect to the mmi?
I also think the trick consist on changing the update descriptor.

@BigMac and @elpengo Can you check if your hardware (H11,H16, H17 etc) and version of unit 17 (8S0920790 A/B/C/D etc) is the same before update?

Thanks all


----------



## -BigMac-

elpengo said:


> Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.


Did you have any left over dash errors or did they all clear while driving? I still have 2 left (adaptive lights and main beam assist)


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

-BigMac- said:


> Did you have any left over dash errors or did they all clear while driving? I still have 2 left (adaptive lights and main beam assist)


Those are easily fixable and expected when battery is disconnected.
You need to open Module 55....Select Basic Settings...then run:
1 - Basic Headlamp Setting
2 - Acknowledge basic setting.
You can find these in both VCDS or OBD11


----------



## gAgNiCk

kevin#34 said:


> may I ask you how much did he asked you for just updating the VC to 0295?


 $100


----------



## kevin#34

ok, not too bad


----------



## elpengo

giusemanuel said:


> I also ask you if did he patch MMI stage 2 IFS before or after VC update?
> From which sd slot did you launch the update?
> Did you understand if the vpn connection is used to connect to your laptop or to connect to the mmi?
> I also think the trick consist on changing the update descriptor.
> 
> @BigMac and @elpengo Can you check if your hardware (H11,H16, H17 etc) and version of unit 17 (8S0920790 A/B/C/D etc) is the same before update?
> 
> Thanks all


Yes the stage IFS is patched, I think he patched it before the VC update (my MMI was already in 1339).
My sdcard was in SD2 but he asked me to do the update from SD1 (i think he has done a mountpoint SD1<->some tmp folder, easly done on unix shell like the QNX one on the MMI)
The VPN connection used is done to connect to the MMI from his computer so we can't see commands he typed in the QNX shell.

Yes, HW 17 untouched except sw version 0221 -> 0295 (see pic below)



-BigMac- said:


> elpengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any left over dash errors or did they all clear while driving? I still have 2 left (adaptive lights and main beam assist)
Click to expand...

I cleared all errors with my ODBEleven.
He told me that if there any remaining errors will clear by "themselves" while driving.
I have no error in ODBEleven atm and all my systems are fully operationnal.


----------



## giusemanuel

elpengo said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also ask you if did he patch MMI stage 2 IFS before or after VC update?
> From which sd slot did you launch the update?
> Did you understand if the vpn connection is used to connect to your laptop or to connect to the mmi?
> I also think the trick consist on changing the update descriptor.
> 
> @BigMac and @elpengo Can you check if your hardware (H11,H16, H17 etc) and version of unit 17 (8S0920790 A/B/C/D etc) is the same before update?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the stage IFS is patched, I think he patched it before the VC update (my MMI was already in 1339).
> My sdcard was in SD2 but he asked me to do the update from SD1 (i think he has done a mountpoint SD1<->some tmp folder, easly done on unix shell like the QNX one on the MMI)
> The VPN connection used is done to connect to the MMI from his computer so we can't see commands he typed in the QNX shell.
> 
> Yes, HW 17 untouched except sw version 0221 -> 0295 (see pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elpengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have any left over dash errors or did they all clear while driving? I still have 2 left (adaptive lights and main beam assist)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cleared all errors with my ODBEleven.
> He told me that if there any remaining errors will clear by "themselves" while driving.
> I have no error in ODBEleven atm and all my systems are fully operationnal.
Click to expand...

Ok friend very thanks. 
Could you check if the history has remained? even if I think not...

is vpn connection direct from his computer to mmi?
It is strange, because seems to bypass you laptop. 
Possibile that vpn connection is from your laptop to mmi?

This evening i have copied part of the filesystem of mmi to check if there any reference to the version of the VC.
I will analyze it in the next few days.


----------



## u0159419

Hi,

I need some help please. I want to update my firmware on my Audi TT 8S MY 2015. Current firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1070 MU Software: 0380

1. If I understood it right I need tu update to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098, right?
1.1. If yes can I update right away from my current version S1070 directly to P5098?
1.2. If no, witch update train I have to follow when my current firmware is AU43x_S1070?
2. Can I update from a sd-card?
3. How long does an update usually take and can I let engines run just to keep a steady power supply?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Mokorx

I need some help please. I want to update my firmware on my Audi TT 8S MY 2015. Current firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1070 MU Software: 0380

1. If I understood it right I need tu update to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098, right?
Right

1.1. If yes can I update right away from my current version S1070 directly to P5098?
Yes

1.2. If no, witch update train I have to follow when my current firmware is AU43x_S1070?

2. Can I update from a sd-card?
You should do it from SD1

3. How long does an update usually take and can I let engines run just to keep a steady power supply?
Approx. 30-40 mins. You can do it without engine running. To be save you can plug in a chrager. I never update with engine running. I do it with out engine rumning and without charger.


----------



## u0159419

@Mokorx

Thanks, it worked. Update done and also Android Auto and Apple Carplay is activated now.


----------



## -BigMac-

elpengo said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also ask you if did he patch MMI stage 2 IFS before or after VC update?
> From which sd slot did you launch the update?
> Did you understand if the vpn connection is used to connect to your laptop or to connect to the mmi?
> I also think the trick consist on changing the update descriptor.
> 
> @BigMac and @elpengo Can you check if your hardware (H11,H16, H17 etc) and version of unit 17 (8S0920790 A/B/C/D etc) is the same before update?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the stage IFS is patched, I think he patched it before the VC update (my MMI was already in 1339).
> My sdcard was in SD2 but he asked me to do the update from SD1 (i think he has done a mountpoint SD1<->some tmp folder, easly done on unix shell like the QNX one on the MMI)
> The VPN connection used is done to connect to the MMI from his computer so we can't see commands he typed in the QNX shell.
> 
> Yes, HW 17 untouched except sw version 0221 -> 0295 (see pic below)
> 
> 
> 
> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elpengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like -BigMac-, I had to disconnect my negative battery to finish the process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have any left over dash errors or did they all clear while driving? I still have 2 left (adaptive lights and main beam assist)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cleared all errors with my ODBEleven.
Click to expand...

Did you have to clear adaptive light and main beam assist errors with obd?


----------



## Jacopo79

I write to carplay on Telegram but he don't answer to me...maybe Is very busy... :roll:


----------



## Mokorx

Jacopo79 said:


> I write to carplay on Telegram but he don't answer to me...maybe Is very busy... :roll:


His user name is @Carplay_audi

Cheers


----------



## Jacopo79

Thank you Mate, I know...but doesn't answer.....


----------



## kevin#34

consider also the different time zone... however in the past I contacted him (even if at the end I did not need his services) and he usually replied to me within the next day 
are you going for the ASI activation, or what?


----------



## Jacopo79

Firmware of VC from 221 to 295 :roll: 
I have Just ASI but without icon....and then I would like to have "drive select" menu under the revs counter ...


----------



## CamB

Jacopo79 said:


> Thank you Mate, I know...but doesn't answer.....


Try WhatsApp - same name.


----------



## elpengo

-BigMac- said:


> Did you have to clear adaptive light and main beam assist errors with obd?


I have Xenon headlights so I have not seen this error on mine (btw all cleared now) but I can check my error history on ODBEleven if you tell me on which Control Units the errors appear.


----------



## elpengo

Jacopo79 said:


> Thank you Mate, I know...but doesn't answer.....


The first time I have contacted him, he replied 2 days later. His time zone is UTC+8


----------



## -BigMac-

Just an update. 
After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.

As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update. 
When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).

I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.

Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

-BigMac- said:


> Just an update.
> After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
> Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.
> 
> As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update.
> When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).
> 
> I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.
> 
> Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.


What are those 2 issues?
That's ridiculous to change the battery because of this.
I've disconnected my a couple of times and as expected, multiple errors appeared, but all are fixable relatively easy.
I'm guessing you got the Steering Angle fault and the headlights maybe? Or brakes?


----------



## albe0876

-BigMac- said:


> Just an update.
> After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
> Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.
> 
> As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update.
> When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).
> 
> I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.
> 
> Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.


i think your battery was already near the dead point.

it's not normal that with disconnection you damage it.

For the error of adaptive lights and main beam assist (Matrix) have you try to fix it with VCDS or OBD ELeven?? its seems me feasable..
But if it's came back maybe it means that you have a real hardware error.

I don't think that this could depend from the VC UPDATE that also me and others have done without particular issue but from your battery disconnession (trigger)


----------



## Jacopo79

So if you do the update of V.C. is necessary to unplug the battery? And this may cause errors? Have I understand well?


----------



## Mokorx

Jacopo79 said:


> So if you do the update of V.C. is necessary to unplug the battery? And this may cause errors? Have I understand well?


I did 8S0920790 FW221 to FW295 on TT with Xenon headlamp/no AFS and never get any error. This was done via @Carplat Audi.

For you all that got the error, do you have LED head lamp with AFS?


----------



## kevin#34

I see no relation between disconnecting the battery (done dozen of times) and the need to replace it after that.
on a side note, 900$ to replace a 70 A/h AGM battery is beyond any logic


----------



## Jacopo79

I have led without matrix...what is AFS?


----------



## albe0876

Jacopo79 said:


> I have led without matrix...what is AFS?


Adaptive Front-lighting System -----------> MATRIX


----------



## CamB

-BigMac- said:


> Just an update.
> After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
> Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.
> 
> As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update.
> When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).
> 
> I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.
> 
> Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.


Also interested in what the 2 errors were... I know it doesn't help you, but my experience with CarPlay_audi on a 2016 was excellent - I didn't need to disconnect the battery, I went for a drive, so I'm wondering what's changed?

Agree that the "new battery" is a big call - the upgrade work with ignition on and engine off is somewhat taxing, have you tried charging the battery fully with a decent charger outside of the car??


----------



## -BigMac-

CamB said:


> -BigMac- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just an update.
> After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
> Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.
> 
> As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update.
> When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).
> 
> I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.
> 
> Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also interested in what the 2 errors were... I know it doesn't help you, but my experience with CarPlay_audi on a 2016 was excellent - I didn't need to disconnect the battery, I went for a drive, so I'm wondering what's changed?
> 
> Agree that the "new battery" is a big call - the upgrade work with ignition on and engine off is somewhat taxing, have you tried charging the battery fully with a decent charger outside of the car??
Click to expand...

Look the experience was great with carplay audi. 
Unfortunately I was one of th efew that had to unplug the negative battery, and the errors appeared right after. 
Maybe its like the other guys said and I was just unlucky.

Thought it would be of interest to some of the members here, as I guess some issues CAN (although most likely wont) show up 

I haven't tried charging the battery outside the car. To be honest I've never had an issue with the battery, and still don't. Just find it really odd, literally the moment I unplugged the battery and re-plugged it - these 2 errors showed :/


----------



## Jacopo79

A question: is possible to do the job of updating with the engine running? Or we must stop the engine when do this work?


----------



## GingerPrince

guys

I've finally got a D1 E100 and can telnet to the car. Unfortunately none of the passwords I can find work to login.

my 5F software version is 0660 and hw version 52.

I've now got access through red engineering (back + left soft key for me) and the current version is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3226. I can't find that listed with a password anywhere. I only want to log in to take a back up before making any mods.

any pointers? I'm at a loss now.


----------



## albe0876

GingerPrince said:


> guys
> 
> I've finally got a D1 E100 and can telnet to the car. Unfortunately none of the passwords I can find work to login.
> 
> my 5F software version is 0660 and hw version 52.
> 
> I've now got access through red engineering (back + left soft key for me) and the current version is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3226. I can't find that listed with a password anywhere. I only want to log in to take a back up before making any mods.
> 
> any pointers? I'm at a loss now.


update to 1339 is mandatory
after this you can perform a good backup


----------



## kevin#34

possible



Jacopo79 said:


> A question: is possible to do the job of updating with the engine running? Or we must stop the engine when do this work?


----------



## elpengo

Jacopo79 said:


> A question: is possible to do the job of updating with the engine running? Or we must stop the engine when do this work?


I've done VC updates and MMI update with engine on as i dont have charger.


----------



## gAgNiCk

-BigMac- said:


> Just an update.
> After having the 295 VC done by carplay_audi I had 2 error codes left on the dash.
> Despite being told he will fix any outlying errors after the install - he can't fix these two.
> 
> As a necessity you must unplug the negative battery to finish to update.
> When I did this, it triggered my battery (never had issues with my battery before).
> 
> I had a preliminary quote done for replacement battery at Audi (if that ends up being the issue). $900.
> 
> Just a tip: Think long and hard whether having Carplay is worth it.


I had to disconnect my battery when my frozen windows locked out, the errors cleared down after a short drive around the block. I honestly can't see any connection between a VC update and your battery dying. I would try hooking up a battery conditioner/smart charger, unfortunately battery failures are common place during a lockdown/winter...


----------



## giusemanuel

Mokorx said:


> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you do the update of V.C. is necessary to unplug the battery? And this may cause errors? Have I understand well?
> 
> 
> 
> I did 8S0920790 FW221 to FW295 on TT with Xenon headlamp/no AFS and never get any error. This was done via @Carplat Audi.
> For you all that got the error, do you have LED head lamp with AFS?
Click to expand...

dear friend, could you kindly make available the photos you took during the update? we would be very grateful.
Thank you very much


----------



## Mokorx

giusemanuel said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacopo79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you do the update of V.C. is necessary to unplug the battery? And this may cause errors? Have I understand well?
> 
> 
> 
> I did 8S0920790 FW221 to FW295 on TT with Xenon headlamp/no AFS and never get any error. This was done via @Carplat Audi.
> For you all that got the error, do you have LED head lamp with AFS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dear friend, could you kindly make available the photos you took during the update? we would be very grateful.
> Thank you very much
Click to expand...

I have posted this bedore. Here they are


----------



## kevin#34

finally managed to have map license extended to 2030 (and 2021 map installed)!
want to thank _Jannermam_, _rafamonteiro_, _pcccb_, _21tesla_ (and maybe someone else I don't remember now) for their replies to the many dumb  questions I made, for the precious info I received and for the given support (even for remote one)!
special thanks to _giusemanuel _ , without his physical presence now my MMI would have been 99% bricked :lol:


----------



## Erty

Any tips for those who also want to do it ?


----------



## kevin#34

you mean map license extension?
the process has been described several times here in this thread, but in my case I was not so brave to do it by myself  so I preferred to ask for support to a TT forum local member more skilled than me...


----------



## kevin#34

here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)

https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2

PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed


----------



## giusemanuel

@Mokorx 
Thanks, did he update directly from 221 to 295 without any intermediate update?

@kevin#34 
You'are wellcome friend 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx

giusemanuel said:


> @Mokorx
> Thanks, did he update directly from 221 to 295 without any intermediate update?
> 
> @kevin#34
> You'are wellcome friend
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


It was a direct update from 221 to 295.

Cheers


----------



## Erty

Thanks kevin#34.


----------



## CamB

kevin#34 said:


> here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2
> 
> PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed


Thanks - Assume this is the UK Map?

Any chance of Rest of World? (Australia for me)


----------



## connor0431

Anyone got a copy of the firmware that will allow me to update from the below image??

MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

connor0431 said:


> Anyone got a copy of the firmware that will allow me to update from the below image??
> 
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316


Any EU firmware can be updated directly to 1339 (P5089). There's no need for any intermediate update.


----------



## connor0431

Does anyone have a link to download one?
I tried links in this post but a lot of them aren't available anymore :/


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

connor0431 said:


> Does anyone have a link to download one?
> I tried links in this post but a lot of them aren't available anymore :/


There you go: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE


----------



## connor0431

m4k4r0vbf said:


> connor0431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to download one?
> I tried links in this post but a lot of them aren't available anymore :/
> 
> 
> 
> There you go: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Just downloading it now..

Fingers crossed no issues updating


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

connor0431 said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> connor0431 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to download one?
> I tried links in this post but a lot of them aren't available anymore :/
> 
> 
> 
> There you go: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! Just downloading it now..
> 
> Fingers crossed no issues updating
Click to expand...

Just make sure the MMI doesn't get turned off while updating (i.e. low battery).
Also, make sure your SD card can maintain a constant copy speed of at least 10mb/s (know someone who found an old SD in his grandma's drawer and used it to update...The MMI got bricked because the update was skipping files because of the SD was that painfully slow. Eventually managed to get it back via a faster card).


----------



## kevin#34

its whole Europe


CamB said:


> Thanks - *Assume this is the UK Map*?
> 
> Any chance of Rest of World? (Australia for me)


----------



## AWDRobert

kevin#34 said:


> here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2
> 
> PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed


Thank you, I am about to download the file.
Do I need OBD tools to install this map on my 2014 TT (8S) with unmodified, no letter VC? Or an SD card will do?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

AWDRobert said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2
> 
> PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am about to download the file.
> Do I need OBD tools to install this map on my 2014 TT (8S) with unmodified, no letter VC? Or an SD card will do?
Click to expand...

You haven't read the thread...
In order for your MMI to accept maps newer than 2016/2017, younneed tovpatch your MMI first (from factory you are only entitled to 2,5years of map updates).
After patching, those maps will work on your car.


----------



## AWDRobert

m4k4r0vbf said:


> AWDRobert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2
> 
> PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I am about to download the file.
> Do I need OBD tools to install this map on my 2014 TT (8S) with unmodified, no letter VC? Or an SD card will do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't read the thread...
> In order for your MMI to accept maps newer than 2016/2017, younneed tovpatch your MMI first (from factory you are only entitled to 2,5years of map updates).
> After patching, those maps will work on your car.
Click to expand...

My bad, I thought the thread was about VC & MMI fw updates to allow for Apple CarPlay for cars made before 2017 so I did not read all.
Just recently the thread got my attention because it seems that even pre 2015 VC (w/o letter) can be updated, I am waiting for the wireless Apple CarPlay option and I may call the Telegram Man.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

[[/quote]

My bad, I thought the thread was about VC & MMI fw updates to allow for Apple CarPlay for cars made before 2017 so I did not read all.
Just recently the thread got my attention because it seems that even pre 2015 VC (w/o letter) can be updated, I am waiting for the wireless Apple CarPlay option and I may call the Telegram Man.[/quote]

There is no Wireless Carplay option for our TT. Only wired one. For wireless you'd need to buy an adaptor such as CPLAY2Air.


----------



## Graculus

kevin#34 said:


> here the link to the* 2021 map*.


Thank you so much for this, I have just installed it today into my 2014 car and it works perfectly.

As my Map Licence was long expired, I thought I'd bite the bullet and have my main Audi dealer supply and code the latest maps. The car was with them yesterday for 90 minutes while the process was performed. After I'd collected it I looked at the menu only to see that I still had the 2014/15 maps...

When I called for an explanation they assured me that everything had been done correctly and, frankly, I felt like they didn't believe me. The photo of the VC I sent showed that I was correct.

It turns out that they had correctly installed the Activation Code but had expected the car to download the maps itself. I asked them how it could do this given that it does not have Audi Connect... They have asked me to bring the car back to "manually" install the maps. That's when I thought I'd try installing this download.

I'm going to be having an interesting conversation with them about what I've actually bought with my £240 and why no-one actually checks the work which they have supposedly carried out!


----------



## GingerPrince

Can anyone confirm how to access to green engineering menu? I have activated it on 5F but can't seem to get it appearing.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

GingerPrince said:


> Can anyone confirm how to access to green engineering menu? I have activated it on 5F but can't seem to get it appearing.


After enabling it in 5F and restarting the MMI younmeednto press the below amd keep them pressed until you get into the menu:


----------



## kammy

Hi all

Tried to update my MMI tonight, with not much success. Followed the steps outlined in this post, having checked my current SW version as being 0117, I was hoping to upgrade it to 1339. Having entered engineering mode and starting the update, it got through the first 4 updates of 12 fairly quickly.

However, thats when things went bad. Updates 5,6,and 7 reported they could not find the module\item and I had to skip past those. Update 8 was fine, but update 9 stated MU Consistency and Progress of 100% almost immediately, but stayed on the same screen for the next hour !

Having grown tired of waiting, i clicked on the controller and using the back button, i was able to cancel the update. Thankfully no harm done, and the system rebooted and i was able to click the resume option and then choose the Cancel Compare option and exit Engineering mode.

Strange thing is that when i check the software version now, its states 1339, but I know it cant be because it only updated 5 areas.

Anything I missed or should attempt to do again ? Did anyone else find there were updates they had to skip?

Just to add, my MHI2 version is MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316. Can this version not take 1339 MMI update ? The car is a 2014 vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

kammy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tried to update my MMI tonight, with not much success. Followed the steps outlined in this post, having checked my current SW version as being 0117, I was hoping to upgrade it to 1339. Having entered engineering mode and starting the update, it got through the first 4 updates of 12 fairly quickly.
> 
> However, thats when things went bad. Updates 5,6,and 7 reported they could not find the module\item and I had to skip past those. Update 8 was fine, but update 9 stated MU Consistency and Progress of 100% almost immediately, but stayed on the same screen for the next hour !
> 
> Having grown tired of waiting, i clicked on the controller and using the back button, i was able to cancel the update. Thankfully no harm done, and the system rebooted and i was able to click the resume option and then choose the Cancel Compare option and exit Engineering mode.
> 
> Strange thing is that when i check the software version now, its states 1339, but I know it cant be because it only updated 5 areas.
> 
> Anything I missed or should attempt to do again ? Did anyone else find there were updates they had to skip?
> 
> Just to add, my MHI2 version is MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316. Can this version not take 1339 MMI update ? The car is a 2014 vehicle.
> 
> Thanks


The lowest one I have updated to P5098 (1339) is HW#41 P0530 (0139) Manu. in 12/2014.

FYI


----------



## kammy

Mokorx said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Tried to update my MMI tonight, with not much success. Followed the steps outlined in this post, having checked my current SW version as being 0117, I was hoping to upgrade it to 1339. Having entered engineering mode and starting the update, it got through the first 4 updates of 12 fairly quickly.
> 
> However, thats when things went bad. Updates 5,6,and 7 reported they could not find the module\item and I had to skip past those. Update 8 was fine, but update 9 stated MU Consistency and Progress of 100% almost immediately, but stayed on the same screen for the next hour !
> 
> Having grown tired of waiting, i clicked on the controller and using the back button, i was able to cancel the update. Thankfully no harm done, and the system rebooted and i was able to click the resume option and then choose the Cancel Compare option and exit Engineering mode.
> 
> Strange thing is that when i check the software version now, its states 1339, but I know it cant be because it only updated 5 areas.
> 
> Anything I missed or should attempt to do again ? Did anyone else find there were updates they had to skip?
> 
> Just to add, my MHI2 version is MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316. Can this version not take 1339 MMI update ? The car is a 2014 vehicle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest one I have updated to P5098 (1339) is HW#41 P0530 (0139) Manu. in 12/2014.
> 
> FYI
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?

Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?


----------



## connor0431

I' also intrigued m as my system is 0117 and haven't got around to updating yet to 1339..


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kammy said:


> Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?
> 
> Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?


If you open the metainfo.txt file in the 1339 update you'll see the list of 'BlockedTrains' and those are:

"MHI2_ER_AUG24_R00?? and MHI2_ER_AUG24_R01??" so as long as your MMI is MIB2 High made by Harman Becker and the naming format does not have AUG24_R00 in it, then you're safe to use the 1339 update.
Hardware version is irrelevant.


----------



## Mokorx

kammy said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Tried to update my MMI tonight, with not much success. Followed the steps outlined in this post, having checked my current SW version as being 0117, I was hoping to upgrade it to 1339. Having entered engineering mode and starting the update, it got through the first 4 updates of 12 fairly quickly.
> 
> However, thats when things went bad. Updates 5,6,and 7 reported they could not find the module\item and I had to skip past those. Update 8 was fine, but update 9 stated MU Consistency and Progress of 100% almost immediately, but stayed on the same screen for the next hour !
> 
> Having grown tired of waiting, i clicked on the controller and using the back button, i was able to cancel the update. Thankfully no harm done, and the system rebooted and i was able to click the resume option and then choose the Cancel Compare option and exit Engineering mode.
> 
> Strange thing is that when i check the software version now, its states 1339, but I know it cant be because it only updated 5 areas.
> 
> Anything I missed or should attempt to do again ? Did anyone else find there were updates they had to skip?
> 
> Just to add, my MHI2 version is MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316. Can this version not take 1339 MMI update ? The car is a 2014 vehicle.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The lowest one I have updated to P5098 (1339) is HW#41 P0530 (0139) Manu. in 12/2014.
> 
> FYI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?
> 
> Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?
Click to expand...

I got it from OBDeleven control unit info.


----------



## albe0876

I have already update from MU117
With any issue.
If the update start it means that your train is ok for 1339.

Also your system reboot and now show the new version.

For me it is already ok.
Try to telnet in it...


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?
> 
> Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you open the metainfo.txt file in the 1339 update you'll see the list of 'BlockedTrains' and those are:
> 
> "MHI2_ER_AUG24_R00?? and MHI2_ER_AUG24_R01??" so as long as your MMI is MIB2 High made by Harman Becker and the naming format does not have AUG24_R00 in it, then you're safe to use the 1339 update.
> Hardware version is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Agreed, and thats why I attempted the update, simply because I expected the update to fail immediately if it wasnt an allowed train. But that doesnt explain the numerous failed updates that occured.


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> I have already update from MU117
> With any issue.
> If the update start it means that your train is ok for 1339.
> 
> Also your system reboot and now show the new version.
> 
> For me it is already ok.
> Try to telnet in it...


It does show the new version, but there are 12 updates that it states, and only 5 reported OK, with 3 reporting n.OK (which I assume means NOT OK ! )

In addition, I cancelled out of the update, simply because of the length of time it was taking. But I've not seen anyone else report any such issues whilst updating, so although it states 1339 now in the software version, Im not convinced that the whole update has been applied.

I might try and run the update again, but guessing that it might identify that the update has already been run, and not allow a second run.


----------



## kammy

connor0431 said:


> I' also intrigued m as my system is 0117 and haven't got around to updating yet to 1339..


Have you checked what your hardware version is out of curiousity ? Just trying to see how many others have 64 reg cars and a similar hardware setup to mine.

Mine is MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316


----------



## albe0876

Have you check if you are able to acces in MIB with D link?
If the password of 1339 and your system work you are ok.
Remember tath this update is only to allow the modify of the ifs file.

Furthermore you can check if the update will start again.

Let us know


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> Have you check if you are able to acces in MIB with D link?
> If the password of 1339 and your system work you are ok.
> Remember tath this update is only to allow the modify of the ifs file.
> 
> Furthermore you can check if the update will start again.
> 
> Let us know


Ordered DLink today, so will have to wait for that to arrive before checking.

Agreed, the aim is to be able to modify .ifs file etc.

Thing I dont understand is that I got errors for Updates 5, 6 and 7 ( sorry no pics) which I had to skip, but no one else has reported that they had to skip any part of the update. Which makes me think, is it looking for hardware that isnt present ?


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?
> 
> Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you open the metainfo.txt file in the 1339 update you'll see the list of 'BlockedTrains' and those are:
> 
> "MHI2_ER_AUG24_R00?? and MHI2_ER_AUG24_R01??" so as long as your MMI is MIB2 High made by Harman Becker and the naming format does not have AUG24_R00 in it, then you're safe to use the 1339 update.
> Hardware version is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

So just tried the update again. Even used a brand new 32GB Class 10 Sandisk Ultra memory card just in case. No difference, however, rather than show 12 updates at the start, it only showed 7. So that clearly means that 5 of the updates that showed as updated have indeed worked, but the other 7 are erroring. Well, the first 4 are, cos after 1 hour and 10mins of waiting for update 4, i cancelled it.

Some screenshots of what im seeing

https://photos.app.goo.gl/spm1Pxpnd5fLErLj9


----------



## ikem

Hi, thanks for sharing all the information here. I did the VC upgrade to 0296 for my MY2016. That worked and the Smartphone Interface Button is now visible in the Car menu. But I have now at every motor start a TPMS Error. It's german and means TPMS Error "System not available". I have the passive version without sensors so normally there would be an option to store the actual data. Something I can code with VCDS or should I diconnect the battery for some minutes?

Regards&Thanks for helping


----------



## albe0876

ikem said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing all the information here. I did the VC upgrade to 0296 for my MY2016. That worked and the Smartphone Interface Button is now visible in the Car menu. But I have now at every motor start a TPMS Error. It's german and means TPMS Error "System not available". I have the passive version without sensors so normally there would be an option to store the actual data. Something I can code with VCDS or should I diconnect the battery for some minutes?
> 
> Regards&Thanks for helping


Reset all the error with vcds and drive the car for 10 minutes


----------



## MrOCD

Apologies if I've missed the post... 60 pages is a lot! 

How do I find out what version of VC / MMI I have and what I can upgrade to safely?


----------



## kevin#34

go in developer mode (media button down and navi/map up for 6 sec at least) and check the version


----------



## albe0876

kammy said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. How are you getting the HW number? Is this only possible with VCDS or OBDEleven ?
> 
> Did you get any errors during the update? And how long did the update take ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you open the metainfo.txt file in the 1339 update you'll see the list of 'BlockedTrains' and those are:
> 
> "MHI2_ER_AUG24_R00?? and MHI2_ER_AUG24_R01??" so as long as your MMI is MIB2 High made by Harman Becker and the naming format does not have AUG24_R00 in it, then you're safe to use the 1339 update.
> Hardware version is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just tried the update again. Even used a brand new 32GB Class 10 Sandisk Ultra memory card just in case. No difference, however, rather than show 12 updates at the start, it only showed 7. So that clearly means that 5 of the updates that showed as updated have indeed worked, but the other 7 are erroring. Well, the first 4 are, cos after 1 hour and 10mins of waiting for update 4, i cancelled it.
> 
> Some screenshots of what im seeing
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/spm1Pxpnd5fLErLj9
Click to expand...

Have you tried with an intermediate update ?

they was posted in this thread at page 45:

https://mega.nz/file/60YAybbJ#D9R6mK2i0 ... wSLlgzIEuY

https://mega.nz/file/OgZCURRK#kePr7Upcr ... eBsO06NDes


----------



## giusemanuel

pcbbc said:


> Gerald57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's for the program, i've just try it, here the result:]
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, no problem for the program. I needed it for modifying my own car as I can't get the other tools to work.
> 
> What was the source of the modified one you are pulling off the car that doesn't work?
> 
> My origina FEC from Audi has 5 manufacture supplied FECs in it. I see your original one only has 3.
> BUT both of these files are passed as valid from the point of view of my tool, and as documented here:
> https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff
> 
> The tool is checking the trailer bytes as documented:
> 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00
> 
> Your modified fec from the car doesn't have those, or they are not correct.
> 
> 1. Are you able to send me a copy? I can PM you an email address if you want.
> 2. Can you not just recreate the modified fec from your original? Assuming of course you know what was added.
Click to expand...

I am working to create a "custom" patch of the ifsRootStage2 but I would need the files that are no longer available, listed in the link above. Could someone upload them?

Thanks


----------



## MrOCD

kevin#34 said:


> go in developer mode (media button down and navi/map up for 6 sec at least) and check the version


Thank you. Looks like I've 0660 ... it's a early 2016.

Software: 0229
Nav: 2015/2016

Where do I start ?  lol


----------



## base86

ikem said:


> Hi, thanks for sharing all the information here. I did the VC upgrade to 0296 for my MY2016. That worked and the Smartphone Interface Button is now visible in the Car menu. But I have now at every motor start a TPMS Error. It's german and means TPMS Error "System not available". I have the passive version without sensors so normally there would be an option to store the actual data. Something I can code with VCDS or should I diconnect the battery for some minutes?
> 
> Regards&Thanks for helping


Did you do the update yourself to 0296, if yes on which hardware version is your VC running? With or without letter?
You can code/check with VCDS if it is programmed to passive or active.


----------



## MrOCD

MrOCD said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> go in developer mode (media button down and navi/map up for 6 sec at least) and check the version
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Looks like I've 0660 ... it's a early 2016.
> 
> Software: 0229
> Nav: 2015/2016
> 
> Where do I start ?  lol
Click to expand...

Decided to let someone else do it ... as it seems I'm running very old software / maps and firmware. Makes sense to get someone who knows what they are doing to do the initial upgrades. So booked in next week.


----------



## kevin#34

sure, better to rely on experts if not expert yourself; I did the same to extend my map license


----------



## MrOCD

kevin#34 said:


> sure, better to rely on experts if not expert yourself; I did the same to extend my map license


I'm happy to do some basic coding demonstrated in the coding thread that I plan to do tonight.

However, firmware updates to mmi / vc, etc. I don't fancy... I want CarPlay and updated maps so I'll leave it to the experts rather than risk bricking the vc / mmi on a car still under Audi Warranty. :roll: :lol:


----------



## ChriKn

Hi all,
First post, as I have just got the keys for my MY2015 (01/2015) TT yesterday (first Audi as well)

I read through most pages and am a bit overwhelmed.
My MY2015 with B&O sound (read in the french thread it could be of importance ?) has the software version 0139.
This is coming from the normal menu.

My goal is :
- Update the software (because why not and apparently you can use Google assistant with a long press ? Yes please !)
- Get the latest maps (software update needed ?)
- Maybe install Android Auto / Carplay later, dont have the best memories on it, and apparently with the myaudi App I can circumvent most uses I would have for it, but hey, free updates)

Could someone please help me with these questions :
- Am I right in my understanding, that to update the MMI I just need to extract the update on an SD-Card and follow the flashing procedure ?
- The link seems offline. Could someone point me in the right direction ?
- Is it more or less the same procedure for the Map update (I have allready found the latest version - P189) ?
- Is there anything to keep in mind in regards to the B&O system which apprently makes problem ?
- How do you update the VC / what exactly is updated by the VC software ?

I would be gratefull for some help, as I don't want to break anything...
Thansk a lot !


----------



## ikem

base86 said:


> Did you do the update yourself to 0296, if yes on which hardware version is your VC running? With or without letter?
> You can code/check with VCDS if it is programmed to passive or active.


I'll have a look with VCDS. Could you guide me which Control Module/Adaption is needed to check for VC Hardware Version and Tire Pressure System?


----------



## kevin#34

coding is completely another and easier matter, and idiot proof if you make a module complete scan before changing any coding, MMI sw update is in theory a bit more risky but still feasible if you know what you are installing (something is not possible to jump directly from an old revision to a much newer one), while playing with developer mode is really for the experts&#8230;



MrOCD said:


> I'm happy to do some basic coding demonstrated in the coding thread that I plan to do tonight.
> 
> However, firmware updates to mmi / vc, etc. I don't fancy... I want CarPlay and updated maps so I'll leave it to the experts rather than risk bricking the vc / mmi on a car still under Audi Warranty. :roll: :lol:


----------



## kevin#34

ChriKn said:


> Hi all,
> First post, as I have just got the keys for my MY2015 (01/2015) TT yesterday (first Audi as well)
> 
> I read through most pages and am a bit overwhelmed.
> My MY2015 with B&O sound (read in the french thread it could be of importance ?) has the software version 0139.
> This is coming from the normal menu.
> 
> My goal is :
> - Update the software (because why not and apparently you can use Google assistant with a long press ? Yes please !)
> - Get the latest maps (software update needed ?)
> - Maybe install Android Auto / Carplay later, dont have the best memories on it, and apparently with the myaudi App I can circumvent most uses I would have for it, but hey, free updates)
> 
> Could someone please help me with these questions :
> -* Am I right in my understanding, that to update the MMI I just need to extract the update on an SD-Card and follow the flashing procedure ?
> - The link seems offline. Could someone point me in the right direction ?
> - Is it more or less the same procedure for the Map update (I have allready found the latest version - P189) ?
> - Is there anything to keep in mind in regards to the B&O system which apprently makes problem ?
> - How do you update the VC / what exactly is updated by the VC software ?
> *
> I would be gratefull for some help, as I don't want to break anything...
> Thansk a lot !


1) yes, providing you can jump from your current version to the newer one you want to install (1339, I guess)
2) I have the 1339 file stored in my pc, but for sure somebody will point you to the correct downloading link
3) I have B&O too and I updated to 1339 without any problem, but better to wait for the experts (21tesla, PCBBC ecc) advice
4) be careful with the VC update, basically is only needed for the ASI activation (again, wait for the experts' support)


----------



## kevin#34

17, if I remember well



ikem said:


> base86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the update yourself to 0296, if yes on which hardware version is your VC running? With or without letter?
> You can code/check with VCDS if it is programmed to passive or active.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a look with VCDS. Could you guide me *which Control Module/Adaption is needed to check for VC Hardware Version *and Tire Pressure System?
Click to expand...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> coding is completely another and easier matter, and idiot proof if you make a module complete scan before changing any coding, MMI sw update is in theory a bit more risky but still feasible if you know what you are installing (something is not possible to jump directly from an old revision to a much newer one), while playing with developer mode is really for the experts&#8230;


The 1339 update can be used on ANY current firmware/hardware version, no matter how old...as long as the naming starts with MHI2 but does NOT contain R00 or R01 at the end. You can read that in the metainfo2.txt file included in the 1339 update.
Too many people keep asking the same questions, people.

If software is incompatible, the MMI will not let you start it! (Same applies for VC update).

Only reasons why an update can fail and brick your unit are:

-corruption of files when extracting from the archive
And
-slow SD card used (don't use your grandma's SD card please. It won't be able to keep up with the copy speed expected by the MMI). Do a test and make sure the read/write speeds are at least 20mbps/15mbps.


----------



## ChriKn

kevin#34 said:


> ChriKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me with these questions :
> -* Am I right in my understanding, that to update the MMI I just need to extract the update on an SD-Card and follow the flashing procedure ?
> - The link seems offline. Could someone point me in the right direction ?
> - Is it more or less the same procedure for the Map update (I have allready found the latest version - P189) ?
> - Is there anything to keep in mind in regards to the B&O system which apprently makes problem ?
> - How do you update the VC / what exactly is updated by the VC software ?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 1) yes, providing you can jump from your current version to the newer one you want to install (1339, I guess)
> 2) I have the 1339 file stored in my pc, but for sure somebody will point you to the correct downloading link
> 3) I have B&O too and I updated to 1339 without any problem, but better to wait for the experts (21tesla, PCBBC ecc) advice
> 4) be careful with the VC update, basically is only needed for the ASI activation (again, wait for the experts' support)
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot !

I continued reaching the thread a bit more (I think this needs a proper "guide", so much info, but so spread out.

I think I have understood the MMI and VC update (and found working links).
The ASI (Audi Smartphone interface?) is on my list.
I will be ordering the Ethernet cable adapter, but one thing I am not sure about right now is : Do I need an OBD Eleven ?
Read about it (and VCDS) multiple times, but it's it really needed ?

It would be really great if someone had the time to make a detailed / clear step by step guide. I think that I got most of it, bit you don't want to miss anything...

Would appreciate some advice


----------



## kevin#34

repetita juvant 



m4k4r0vbf said:


> The 1339 update can be used on ANY current firmware/hardware version, no matter how old...as long as the naming starts with MHI2 but does NOT contain R00 or R01 at the end. You can read that in the metainfo2.txt file included in the 1339 update.
> Too many people keep asking the same questions, people.
> 
> If software is incompatible, the MMI will not let you start it! (Same applies for VC update).
> 
> Only reasons why an update can fail and brick your unit are:
> 
> -corruption of files when extracting from the archive
> And
> -slow SD card used (don't use your grandma's SD card please. It won't be able to keep up with the copy speed expected by the MMI). Do a test and make sure the read/write speeds are at least 20mbps/15mbps.


----------



## kevin#34

having VCDS or OBD 11 is recommended not only for diagnosis or coding, but also for clearing eventual faults; as for the step by step guide, apologise but I am not the right person  



ChriKn said:


> Thanks a lot !
> 
> I continued reaching the thread a bit more (I think this needs a proper "guide", so much info, but so spread out.
> 
> I think I have understood the MMI and VC update (and found working links).
> The ASI (Audi Smartphone interface?) is on my list.
> I will be ordering the Ethernet cable adapter, but one thing I am not sure about right now is : Do I need an OBD Eleven ?
> Read about it (and VCDS) multiple times, but it's it really needed ?
> 
> It would be really great if someone had the time to make a detailed / clear step by step guide. I think that I got most of it, bit you don't want to miss anything...
> 
> Would appreciate some advice


----------



## ChriKn

Thanks for your support !
I just ordered the "old" + Pro version of the obdeleven (what is the difference with obdeleven NG ? Only Apple support ?)

Their app seems quite nice and the free credit will make my life easier for the 2-3 coding things I had planned. Will be a good purchase, I can feel it.

After a bad night of sleep (whith lots of awake time to read further I am now in the gree n regarding my procedure on most parts :

- Use OBDeleven to make a backup of the actual data
- put on a battery charger
- Update to 1339 with the link I found posted here somewhere (a google drive) (using a fast SD Card)
- Update VC to 0296 (found under the same link) (same SD card)

-- Unlock -> This is where I am not quite sure for the moment, I will have to read a bit further into it, my linux is based on following tutorials and breaking stuff... don't want to break stuff)

- Reset faults if there should be using OBDeleven
- Code the few bits and pieces I want using OBDeleven

If I have the time (really not sure...) I will try to document everything to be able to make the thought after tutorial, which should also fluidify this topic, which could become just a discussion support thread, rather than Q&A

I am not sure to be able to put much time in there in the long run (work is sometime overwhelming), so if a more present / recognised member want's to prepare the groundwork for a guide and let me send him picture i.e it would be a pleasure.


----------



## ChriKn

Well,
not as easy as first thought...
I didn't read enough and just discovered I couldn't update the VC to 295/296 alone... (Car is from 01/15 so probably the oldest VC)

Is there something in the works regarding the solution to update to 295 ? I am always for paying people to work, but not when it's just a solution I could do behind a paywall...


----------



## kevin#34

it seems that only few people are able to update from 291 or older to 295 (one of them is_ carplay_audi _on telegram), buti obviously you have to pay them for that.


----------



## ChriKn

Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :

I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :

https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/

There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.

*This seriously is extremely awesome.*
I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.

Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)


----------



## giusemanuel

ChriKn said:


> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)


Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.

Do 295 update is not simple...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ChriKn

giusemanuel said:


> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...


It doesn't install stuff on the MMI, that's the whole point, you don't even modify the FEC list, just add a text-file which can just be deleted. The solution over there is easier, cheaper and safer !
In 30 minutes I:
- made a backup
- unlocked everything i wanted
- uninstalled everything except this one txt file

All that with no coding at all / no major risk of breaking stuff.

Only thing missing is the 295 update now... I have allready messaged the guys on the german board, maybe the have an idea ?


----------



## kammy

ChriKn said:


> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)


Interesting - I had some issues with trying to get the 1339 MMI update onto my early 2015 car which was running 0117. Although the first 5 updates succeeded, the remaining 7 fail. After a new download, and an even faster SD card, the results were the same, hopefully eliminating the fact it could be corrupt extract or SD card issues. I also have B & O, but I hadnt read that this could cause issues.

I bought a DLink USB to Ethernet adapter, ensured its a DUB-E100 HW Ver D1 - appears those that have got a HW Ver E1 had problems connecting. Will play later today, as it arrived today.

But will also have a look at the link you posted above

Did you manage to upgrade\flash your MMI to 1339? Or did you just skip that step ?


----------



## ChriKn

giusemanuel said:


> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> Do 295 update is not simple...


Hi there, just FYI I got your PM, but can't write them for the moment...
Linux skills are marginal / following guides and scripts, I can test stuff, but not really more...


----------



## ChriKn

kammy said:


> Interesting - I had some issues with trying to get the 1339 MMI update onto my early 2015 car which was running 0117. Although the first 5 updates succeeded, the remaining 7 fail. After a new download, and an even faster SD card, the results were the same, hopefully eliminating the fact it could be corrupt extract or SD card issues. I also have B & O, but I hadnt read that this could cause issues.
> 
> I bought a DLink USB to Ethernet adapter, ensured its a DUB-E100 HW Ver D1 - appears those that have got a HW Ver E1 had problems connecting. Will play later today, as it arrived today.
> 
> But will also have a look at the link you posted above
> 
> Did you manage to upgrade\flash your MMI to 1339? Or did you just skip that step ?


Update to 1339 was not a problem in my case (but mine was 0139 originally).
B&O is working perfectly... I used the version which has been posted here by someone directly from his google drive, fiy.

No need for DLink if you follow the guide on the german forum, the tool is dump-proof. Someone should make a thread here to advertise it a bit more. Sadly I won't have the time in the long run to update the thread if there is a need for it or I would do it myself


----------



## kammy

ChriKn said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting - I had some issues with trying to get the 1339 MMI update onto my early 2015 car which was running 0117. Although the first 5 updates succeeded, the remaining 7 fail. After a new download, and an even faster SD card, the results were the same, hopefully eliminating the fact it could be corrupt extract or SD card issues. I also have B & O, but I hadnt read that this could cause issues.
> 
> I bought a DLink USB to Ethernet adapter, ensured its a DUB-E100 HW Ver D1 - appears those that have got a HW Ver E1 had problems connecting. Will play later today, as it arrived today.
> 
> But will also have a look at the link you posted above
> 
> Did you manage to upgrade\flash your MMI to 1339? Or did you just skip that step ?
> 
> 
> 
> Update to 1339 was not a problem in my case (but mine was 0139 originally).
> B&O is working perfectly... I used the version which has been posted here by someone directly from his google drive, fiy.
> 
> No need for DLink if you follow the guide on the german forum, the tool is dump-proof. Someone should make a thread here to advertise it a bit more. Sadly I won't have the time in the long run to update the thread if there is a need for it or I would do it myself
Click to expand...

Frustrating, as it should have worked with 0117, but didnt.

Downloading the MIB tool now, so will give that a go and feedback on here. But agree, it does feel like more attention should be given to that post, if its as simple as you say ( you said dump-proof, but I guess you meant dumb-proof ! ) :lol:


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Response to kammy & ChriKn's discussion:

-Enabling functions via the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0 does indeed skip the D-link/laptop requirement, but you can still brick your unit. The patched stage2-mod.ifs file still needs to be loaded (this is the only command which can potentially brick your unit).

Link to working 1339 update: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
It will expire in 2 days.
Good luck!


----------



## CamB

ChriKn said:


> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)


That forum and MIB tool has been referred to by a number of people here in the past EG:https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9460663#p9460663

But you still have the Pre Rev A issue. Very few people can fix that, CarPlay_Audi is one, and paying him does work. I paid before everyone else was posting here and in Germany how to do by hand, and can vouch for his reliability, skill & knowledge.

If you feel safe / knowledgeable enough to do it yourself, go for it. If not, pay for someone that's done hundreds of them. (inc the A6 FL also)


----------



## giusemanuel

ChriKn said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't install stuff on the MMI, that's the whole point, you don't even modify the FEC list, just add a text-file which can just be deleted. The solution over there is easier, cheaper and safer !
> In 30 minutes I:
> - made a backup
> - unlocked everything i wanted
> - uninstalled everything except this one txt file
> 
> All that with no coding at all / no major risk of breaking stuff.
> 
> Only thing missing is the 295 update now... I have allready messaged the guys on the german board, maybe the have an idea ?
Click to expand...

Read metainfo2 file 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## albe0876

Kammy wrote:

Interesting - I had some issues with trying to get the 1339 MMI update onto my early 2015 car which was running 0117. Although the first 5 updates succeeded, the remaining 7 fail. After a new download, and an even faster SD card, the results were the same, hopefully eliminating the fact it could be corrupt extract or SD card issues. I also have B & O, but I hadnt read that this could cause issues.

I bought a DLink USB to Ethernet adapter, ensured its a DUB-E100 HW Ver D1 - appears those that have got a HW Ver E1 had problems connecting. Will play later today, as it arrived today.

___________________________________________________________

Kammy

Have you check for errors in 5F after the failed Update?
Have you tried also with intermediate fw as suggested?
Have you also access to the MIB root with Dlink cable and 1339 pwd in order to verify if the new Fw is working or not?

Let us know


----------



## giusemanuel

Is there anyone who has: 
- mkxfs 
- mkifs 
- mkifs_attribute.txt

compliant with QNX 6.5 and our MIB2 unit for repack the modified ifsrootstage2?

My version not work properly.

Thanks


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> Kammy wrote:
> 
> Interesting - I had some issues with trying to get the 1339 MMI update onto my early 2015 car which was running 0117. Although the first 5 updates succeeded, the remaining 7 fail. After a new download, and an even faster SD card, the results were the same, hopefully eliminating the fact it could be corrupt extract or SD card issues. I also have B & O, but I hadnt read that this could cause issues.
> 
> I bought a DLink USB to Ethernet adapter, ensured its a DUB-E100 HW Ver D1 - appears those that have got a HW Ver E1 had problems connecting. Will play later today, as it arrived today.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________
> 
> Kammy
> 
> Have you check for errors in 5F after the failed Update?
> Have you tried also with intermediate fw as suggested?
> Have you also access to the MIB root with Dlink cable and 1339 pwd in order to verify if the new Fw is working or not?
> 
> Let us know


Sorry albe0876, the weekend got in the way of my plans !! 3 kids, and a dry weekend meant having to deal with all the gardening i had put off !!

I dont have VCDS or OBDeleven to check 5F, but looking to get one soon, so cant check errors in 5F.

Not tried intermediate firmware, i chickened out of that !

Have DLink but not tried it.

Also, noticed your PM today (cant PM back, not been a member long enough ? ), sounds like you were successful with your friends car, but had the same issues as me. Interestingly, my brother also has 2014 TT MK3, with 0117, but he wont let me near it to test until i can show him my Carplay working ! Haha... His doesnt have B&O or Matrix HD lights or Sat Nav ! In fact, i dont think it has the SIM card slot either, so hoping there will be less updates to process. But will be interesting


----------



## kammy

CamB said:


> ChriKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)
> 
> 
> 
> That forum and MIB tool has been referred to by a number of people here in the past EG:https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=9460663#p9460663
> 
> But you still have the Pre Rev A issue. Very few people can fix that, CarPlay_Audi is one, and paying him does work. I paid before everyone else was posting here and in Germany how to do by hand, and can vouch for his reliability, skill & knowledge.
> 
> If you feel safe / knowledgeable enough to do it yourself, go for it. If not, pay for someone that's done hundreds of them. (inc the A6 FL also)
Click to expand...

Agree that the MIB tool has been posted before, but I think ChriKn gave others like myself a greater level of confidence from sharing his own experience with it.

When you say Pre Rev A issue, i assume you mean the ability to update the VC to get ASI ? But from what i was told by VAG Car Coding, I probably wouldnt be able to update that anyway, and therefore wouldnt have an icon showing the Audi Smartphone Interface. Or is there something else it brings ? I assume you can still use Carplay without the menu option, just not as clean a menu\access to ASI.


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Response to kammy & ChriKn's discussion:
> 
> -Enabling functions via the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0 does indeed skip the D-link/laptop requirement, but you can still brick your unit. The patched stage2-mod.ifs file still needs to be loaded (this is the only command which can potentially brick your unit).
> 
> Link to working 1339 update: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
> It will expire in 2 days.
> Good luck!


Are the risks of bricking your unit not the same for both the MIB tool or using the D Link method? You are still flashing the patched ifs file right ?


----------



## ChriKn

kammy said:


> Agree that the MIB tool has been posted before, but I think ChriKn gave others like myself a greater level of confidence from sharing his own experience with it.
> 
> When you say Pre Rev A issue, i assume you mean the ability to update the VC to get ASI ? But from what i was told by VAG Car Coding, I probably wouldnt be able to update that anyway, and therefore wouldnt have an icon showing the Audi Smartphone Interface. Or is there something else it brings ? I assume you can still use Carplay without the menu option, just not as clean a menu\access to ASI.


I meant updating to a VC Software-version where you have access to ASI from the Menu, the situation right now is a bit sloppy / not very clean.
But paying 200 bucks for a software update ? Nope...

@kammy : It is safer in the way that the script does exactly and only what it needs to do. There is not the chance of mistyping a command / interupted connection etc...

Other thing which is great : you don't actually modifiy the FEClist, but rather add a txt-file which contains the FECs you add... A bit cleaner from my point of view.

It also creates backups etc...

Sure, if you know your linux and the file-structure of the Cars software, the same is doable with the Cable route, but for 99.9% of people I don't see why the cheaper, faster, easier (and thanks to an automated backup - safer) route wouldn't be chose.

I didn't feel at ease at all tinkering with cables and code-lines, but was completely relaxed to use the MIB-tool and am super satisfied with the result.


----------



## ChriKn

giusemanuel said:


> Read metainfo2 file


What do you mean ? I sadly am really a noob / subpar enthousiast when it comes to this stuff... (And don't want to brick stuff)


----------



## kammy

ChriKn said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree that the MIB tool has been posted before, but I think ChriKn gave others like myself a greater level of confidence from sharing his own experience with it.
> 
> When you say Pre Rev A issue, i assume you mean the ability to update the VC to get ASI ? But from what i was told by VAG Car Coding, I probably wouldnt be able to update that anyway, and therefore wouldnt have an icon showing the Audi Smartphone Interface. Or is there something else it brings ? I assume you can still use Carplay without the menu option, just not as clean a menu\access to ASI.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant updating to a VC Software-version where you have access to ASI from the Menu, the situation right now is a bit sloppy / not very clean.
> But paying 200 bucks for a software update ? Nope...
Click to expand...

Sorry, the comment I made regarding Pre Rev A issue was directed at CamB, not yourself !

But I totally agree, cant see £200 of value in something like that. That will buy me a nice Turbo Technics inlet pipe ! :lol:


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> Have you check if you are able to acces in MIB with D link?
> If the password of 1339 and your system work you are ok.
> Remember tath this update is only to allow the modify of the ifs file.
> 
> Furthermore you can check if the update will start again.
> 
> Let us know


Tried to login to MIB with D Link but no joy. Login incorrect. Tried virtually every password I can find, and these are a few that didnt work !

4SapIKYq
2yavoUEZ
i6aegSMk
g4Q8aGWk
GGmqam2i

Annoyingly, in the PDF I downloaded, it lists almost every password, except one for 0117, which was my original MMI version before I updated it. But the fact that the 1339 password fails makes me think that the failed update has not been successful.

Wonder why it worked on your friends albe0876 ?? What password did you use on his ?


----------



## bainsyboy

Hopefully somebody can point me in the right direction.
My traffic updates sub has now run out and I am not prepared to give audi a subscription each year for a sat nav where my maps would need updating at well.

I am after having anroid auto installed on the car, Audi have said that they can do it but basically want me to pull my pants down and get shafted whilst they install it.
IS there anywhere/anybody in Kent that can install car play pr whatever it is called on to my tt?


----------



## albe0876

kammy said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you check if you are able to acces in MIB with D link?
> If the password of 1339 and your system work you are ok.
> Remember tath this update is only to allow the modify of the ifs file.
> 
> Furthermore you can check if the update will start again.
> 
> Let us know
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to login to MIB with D Link but no joy. Login incorrect. Tried virtually every password I can find, and these are a few that didnt work !
> 
> 4SapIKYq
> 2yavoUEZ
> i6aegSMk
> g4Q8aGWk
> GGmqam2i
> 
> Annoyingly, in the PDF I downloaded, it lists almost every password, except one for 0117, which was my original MMI version before I updated it. But the fact that the 1339 password fails makes me think that the failed update has not been successful.
> 
> Wonder why it worked on your friends albe0876 ?? What password did you use on his ?
Click to expand...

Good news for you Kammy, this evening i have solved the issue of my friend (as yours, i have check your pictures)

I have fomat FAT32 at low level (not fast) the SD card of my friend ( is a new and fast SD)

Install on the root a good copy ( NOT CORRUPTED ONE) of 1339

And start the update that finally, after 3 times was installed completely.

Before do all a scan with VCDS show me in 5F a Checksum error that now fortunately is completely solved.
I think you will find the same now in your unit.

Since your update will miss the MMX or/and RCC parts you'll be not able to login into the MIB with 1339 pwd, so first of all complete the update.

After this remember to acknowledge the update with the XOR procedure and cancel all the other errors.

So i can confirm that surely the direct Update from MU 0117 (old HW 33) and MU 1339 is faesable.

Let me know 
Cheers


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

albe0876 said:


> Good news for you Kammy, this evening i have solved the issue of my friend (as yours, i have check your pictures)
> 
> I have fomat FAT32 at low level (not fast) the SD card of my friend ( is a new and fast SD)
> 
> Install on the root a good copy ( NOT CORRUPTED ONE) of 1339
> 
> And start the update that finally, after 3 times was installed completely.
> 
> Before do all a scan with VCDS show me a Checksum error that now fortunately is completely solved.
> I think you will find the same now in your unit.
> 
> Since your update will miss the MMX or/and RCC parts you'll be not able to login into the MIB with 1339 pwd, so first of all complete the update.
> 
> After this remember to acknowledge the update with the XOR procedure and cancel all the other errors.
> 
> So i can confirm that surely the direct Update from MU 0117 (old HW 33) and MU 1339 is faesable.
> 
> Let me know
> Cheers


Guys...there are dozens of pages written about the update, prerequisites and procedure, yet important aspects are ignored...Even if a "new" SD card is used you can still mess up if it's a no-name card...even your WinRar can mess up the update files when unarchiving. I've seen someone who had to switch to 3 different computers to unarchive the update amd copy it on their SD because the 1st 2 laptops were having winrar bugs and card reader glitches.
Bottom line is: Get proper equipment/tools before attempting to update.


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> Good news for you Kammy, this evening i have solved the issue of my friend (as yours, i have check your pictures)
> 
> I have fomat FAT32 at low level (not fast) the SD card of my friend ( is a new and fast SD)
> 
> Install on the root a good copy ( NOT CORRUPTED ONE) of 1339
> 
> And start the update that finally, after 3 times was installed completely.
> 
> Before do all a scan with VCDS show me in 5F a Checksum error that now fortunately is completely solved.
> I think you will find the same now in your unit.
> 
> Since your update will miss the MMX or/and RCC parts you'll be not able to login into the MIB with 1339 pwd, so first of all complete the update.
> 
> After this remember to acknowledge the update with the XOR procedure and cancel all the other errors.
> 
> So i can confirm that surely the direct Update from MU 0117 (old HW 33) and MU 1339 is faesable.
> 
> Let me know
> Cheers


Thanks for confirming. I did attempt the second update using a brand new SD card, formatted to FAT32, and it had a label of "SD", but I didnt do a low level format, so will try that tmrw.


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Guys...there are dozens of pages written about the update, prerequisites and procedure, yet important aspects are ignored...Even if a "new" SD card is used you can still mess up if it's a no-name card...even your WinRar can mess up the update files when unarchiving. I've seen someone who had to switch to 3 different computers to unarchive the update amd copy it on their SD because the 1st 2 laptops were having winrar bugs and card reader glitches.
> Bottom line is: Get proper equipment/tools before attempting to update.


Thanks for the info, but im using a Sandisk Ultra 32 GB 120MB/s card that was bought only last week. The card was named "SD" as a label, but thats simply what i do with all my SD cards.

I have used 3 different downloads now, and compared using Beyond Compare the extracted files. All are showing as being identical, with the same CRCs. I've read plenty on this thread, but its quite possible I have missed something still, so feel free to share or point me to these pre-requisites, because i dont recall reading anything but a slow card should not be used.

I am not getting any errors on the archive extract either, so I wouldnt think of using another computer because there is nothing to suggest there is an issue.

Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kammy said:


> Thanks for the info, but im using a Sandisk Ultra 32 GB 120MB/s card that was bought only last week. The card was named "SD" as a label, but thats simply what i do with all my SD cards.
> 
> I have used 3 different downloads now, and compared using Beyond Compare the extracted files. All are showing as being identical, with the same CRCs. I've read plenty on this thread, but its quite possible I have missed something still, so feel free to share or point me to these pre-requisites, because i dont recall reading anything but a slow card should not be used.
> 
> I am not getting any errors on the archive extract either, so I wouldnt think of using another computer because there is nothing to suggest there is an issue.
> 
> Thanks


Card may be fast enough, but what about the SD card reader you're using with your laptop? Can you actually try a USB benchmark test to confirm that the connection is ok?

https://www.raymond.cc/blog/test-read-a ... usbdeview/

I would suggest to NOT extract directly to the SD, but to extract on your desktop first, then copy the extracted files to the SD card.

Whereabouts are you? If around Peterborough I'm happynto assist.


----------



## albe0876

m4k4r0vbf said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, but im using a Sandisk Ultra 32 GB 120MB/s card that was bought only last week. The card was named "SD" as a label, but thats simply what i do with all my SD cards.
> 
> I have used 3 different downloads now, and compared using Beyond Compare the extracted files. All are showing as being identical, with the same CRCs. I've read plenty on this thread, but its quite possible I have missed something still, so feel free to share or point me to these pre-requisites, because i dont recall reading anything but a slow card should not be used.
> 
> I am not getting any errors on the archive extract either, so I wouldnt think of using another computer because there is nothing to suggest there is an issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Card may be fast enough, but what about the SD card reader you're using with your laptop? Can you actually try a USB benchmark test to confirm that the connection is ok?
> 
> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/test-read-a ... usbdeview/
> 
> I would suggest to NOT extract directly to the SD, but to extract on your desktop first, then copy the extracted files to the SD card.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? If around Peterborough I'm happynto assist.
Click to expand...

Only to specify that i have done the upgrade with the same card (CARD OF MY FRIEND 32GB Sandisk A1 ) already formatted with label that previously goes wrong . Same PC and same Card reader of a laptop.

The only thing that i have change it was the format at low level to FAT32 with default settings and the file of the 1339 from another source.

No CRC error with my file but also with the previuos 1339 file of my friend .

But before the update failed at step 4 as reported by Kammy with LTE not responding , MMX not responding.
Skipping this units the update goes in a loop and not responding anymore and at this point the only thing permitted was to interrupt the update.

I have attempted the update at list for 5 times and finally the last one (with new SD format and new file ) it was the right one.

The LTE update filed again and i skip it but couriously the MMX2 this time was upgraded correctly and from this point all the others was OK.
After this i repeated the update (only LTE WAS missing) and this time also this step was completed succesfully.

So in my opinion it is only question of file but i can not exclude that the direct update from 117 to 1339 was a little bit problematic due to the very old HW.


----------



## kammy

albe0876 said:


> Only to specify that i have done the upgrade with the same card (CARD OF MY FRIEND 32GB Sandisk A1 ) already formatted with label that previously goes wrong . Same PC and same Card reader of a laptop.
> 
> The only thing that i have change it was the format at low level to FAT32 with default settings and the file of the 1339 from another source.
> 
> No CRC error with my file but also with the previuos 1339 file of my friend .
> 
> But before the update failed at step 4 as reported by Kammy with LTE not responding , MMX not responding.
> Skipping this units the update goes in a loop and not responding anymore and at this point the only thing permitted was to interrupt the update.
> 
> I have attempted the update at list for 5 times and finally the last one (with new SD format and new file ) it was the right one.
> 
> The LTE update filed again and i skip it but couriously the MMX2 this time was upgraded correctly and from this point all the others was OK.
> After this i repeated the update (only LTE WAS missing) and this time also this step was completed succesfully.
> 
> So in my opinion it is only question of file but i can not exclude that the direct update from 117 to 1339 was a little bit problematic due to the very old HW.


albe0876 - My Hero !!! It worked !

So just for anyone else who comes across this issue - the problem was not the SD card, or the USB SD Card adapter, nor was it the mechanism used to extract the files (to be clear, i always extract zipped files onto local hard drive first, and then copy over). The issue appears to have been that the SD Card was NOT formatted using a low level format. ie when choosing in Windows to format any disk, there is an option that you can tick which says Quick Format. I had done this before (and to be fair, i always do this and have never had an issue flashing anything else) but this time I did NOT check the Quick format option and formatted the SD card with defaults. I had the label set to "SDCARD" but dont believe this will make any difference.

As per albe0876 post above, I had already managed to successfully update 5/12 components using my first SD Card attempt. This time, the first update attempts to do the LTE module and it failed after a minute or so, but went on to do the other 6 modules\components without issue. I cancelled past the check at the end, and let the system reboot. Powered off the car and power it back on and ran the update again. It correctly recognised only 1 update needed applying, and it took 5mins, but completed successfully. Can only assume that the LTE module update requires some of the other components to be updated prior to it being able to complete successfully.

A quick check shows I now see the Subwoofer option which wasnt present previously, and everything works (although i did have to pair my mobile phone again to Bluetooth)

The thing I dont understand about this is why do the first 5 updates work fine, using a SD card with Quick format, yet the others fail ? That makes no sense. Clearly the files can be read, but not sure what difference a low level format would do.

My brother also has a Audi TT with 0117, so armed with this card, I will attempt his on the weekend, and feedback findngs. His does not have a SIM card slot, so i doubt there will need to be an update applied for LTE, so expect his to work first time without issue.


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Card may be fast enough, but what about the SD card reader you're using with your laptop? Can you actually try a USB benchmark test to confirm that the connection is ok?
> 
> https://www.raymond.cc/blog/test-read-a ... usbdeview/
> 
> I would suggest to NOT extract directly to the SD, but to extract on your desktop first, then copy the extracted files to the SD card.
> 
> Whereabouts are you? If around Peterborough I'm happynto assist.


Did a quick USB benchmark using Speedout and Read speeds show average of 84.2MB/s and write speeds of 26.7MB/s.

The SD card is used in a Transcend USB 3.0 SD card reader, and not in a laptop SD Card slot.

Agree, I always extract zipped content to my desktop before copying them anywhere.

Appreciate the offer, but Im in West Yorkshire, so its a little too far ! But its all updated, so happy days ! Low level format was the only change made, used the same files and the same SD card and it worked.


----------



## albe0876

kammy said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to specify that i have done the upgrade with the same card (CARD OF MY FRIEND 32GB Sandisk A1 ) already formatted with label that previously goes wrong . Same PC and same Card reader of a laptop.
> 
> The only thing that i have change it was the format at low level to FAT32 with default settings and the file of the 1339 from another source.
> 
> No CRC error with my file but also with the previuos 1339 file of my friend .
> 
> But before the update failed at step 4 as reported by Kammy with LTE not responding , MMX not responding.
> Skipping this units the update goes in a loop and not responding anymore and at this point the only thing permitted was to interrupt the update.
> 
> I have attempted the update at list for 5 times and finally the last one (with new SD format and new file ) it was the right one.
> 
> The LTE update filed again and i skip it but couriously the MMX2 this time was upgraded correctly and from this point all the others was OK.
> After this i repeated the update (only LTE WAS missing) and this time also this step was completed succesfully.
> 
> So in my opinion it is only question of file but i can not exclude that the direct update from 117 to 1339 was a little bit problematic due to the very old HW.
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 - My Hero !!! It worked !
> 
> So just for anyone else who comes across this issue - the problem was not the SD card, or the USB SD Card adapter, nor was it the mechanism used to extract the files (to be clear, i always extract zipped files onto local hard drive first, and then copy over). The issue appears to have been that the SD Card was NOT formatted using a low level format. ie when choosing in Windows to format any disk, there is an option that you can tick which says Quick Format. I had done this before (and to be fair, i always do this and have never had an issue flashing anything else) but this time I did NOT check the Quick format option and formatted the SD card with defaults. I had the label set to "SDCARD" but dont believe this will make any difference.
> 
> As per albe0876 post above, I had already managed to successfully update 5/12 components using my first SD Card attempt. This time, the first update attempts to do the LTE module and it failed after a minute or so, but went on to do the other 6 modules\components without issue. I cancelled past the check at the end, and let the system reboot. Powered off the car and power it back on and ran the update again. It correctly recognised only 1 update needed applying, and it took 5mins, but completed successfully. Can only assume that the LTE module update requires some of the other components to be updated prior to it being able to complete successfully.
> 
> A quick check shows I now see the Subwoofer option which wasnt present previously, and everything works (although i did have to pair my mobile phone again to Bluetooth)
> 
> The thing I dont understand about this is why do the first 5 updates work fine, using a SD card with Quick format, yet the others fail ? That makes no sense. Clearly the files can be read, but not sure what difference a low level format would do.
> 
> My brother also has a Audi TT with 0117, so armed with this card, I will attempt his on the weekend, and feedback findngs. His does not have a SIM card slot, so i doubt there will need to be an update applied for LTE, so expect his to work first time without issue.
Click to expand...

Well done Kammy!

I'm happy that my experience helped you to solve this strange issue.

Now it' s time for you to patch the ifs2 ! 8)

Albe


----------



## Graculus

Thanks to everyone who has posted advice on Firmware Updates and to those who provided links to the latest Firmware.

My car successfully updated from 0117 to 1339 via SD card with absolutely no issues and I now have subwoofer control for the B&O which wasn't present previously.

Mine is one of the very first MK3's, registered in October 2014. It has this connector in the front "cubby" (it doesn't have the wireless charging pad).










Is this Smartphone Interface? My understanding is that it won't show in the VC of early cars. Connecting to my Pixel 5 doesn't do anything. Can it be coded in any way (I have VCDS)? The charge rate from these ports is dreadfully slow, is this normal?


----------



## albe0876

Graculus said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted advice on Firmware Updates and to those who provided links to the latest Firmware.
> 
> My car successfully updated from 0117 to 1339 via SD card with absolutely no issues and I now have subwoofer control for the B&O which wasn't present previously.
> 
> Mine is one of the very first MK3's, registered in October 2014. It has this connector in the front "cubby" (it doesn't have the wireless charging pad).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Smartphone Interface? My understanding is that it won't show in the VC of early cars. Connecting to my Pixel 5 doesn't do anything. Can it be coded in any way (I have VCDS)? The charge rate from these ports is dreadfully slow, is this normal?


The Usb with phone icon is ready as is for smartphone interface.
But for Carplay or Android Auto is necesaary more than coding and Vcds.
This thread is full of the necessary info.
And yes this port have a slow charge rate.


----------



## kevin#34

am i the only one with 1339 and no subwoofer control? (just for curiosity, since on mk3 there isn't a subwoofer actually :lol: )


----------



## Graculus

albe0876 said:


> The Usb with phone icon is ready as is for smartphone interface.
> But for Carplay or Android Auto is necesaary more than coding and Vcds.
> This thread is full of the necessary info.
> And yes this port have a slow charge rate.


Thank you.

I use Android Auto from my phone in another car with great results. In the TT, I can stream music, or radio, from Android Auto but Waze etc don't do anything. I can do this via Bluetooth and plugging into the Smartphone socket makes no difference so I have more to do.

I will continue reading and educating myself. This forum is an excellent resource!


----------



## Mokorx

FYI on TT virtual cockpit hardware & firmware. Refurbish VC will have extra "X" letter at the end ex. 8S0920790DX

Normally 8S0920790 cannot update firmware beyond 0224.

8S0920790 MY2015
HW:H11 SW:X139 
HW:H16 SW:X158 
HW:H17 SW:X158 
HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
HW:H25 SW:X177 
HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
HW:H31 SW:0203
HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224

8S0920790A MY2016
HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
HW:H37 SW:0268

8S0920790B MY2017
HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
HW:H40 SW:0296

8S0920790C MY2018
HW:H42 SW:0325

8S0920790D MY2019-2020
HW:H45 SW:0359

8S0920790F MY2021-
HW:H45 SW:0383


----------



## albe0876

Mokorx said:


> FYI on TT virtual cockpit hardware & firmware. Refurbish VC will have extra "X" letter at the end ex. 8S0920790DX
> 
> Normally 8S0920790 cannot update firmware beyond 0224.
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019-2020
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790F MY2021-
> HW:H45 SW:0383


Hy Moko

wich is the differences between the HW version 790 -790A-790B and so on?

Do you know if there are major differences internally in terms of components or are they just minor changes of Hw brand ?

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

albe0876 said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI on TT virtual cockpit hardware & firmware. Refurbish VC will have extra "X" letter at the end ex. 8S0920790DX
> 
> Normally 8S0920790 cannot update firmware beyond 0224.
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019-2020
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790F MY2021-
> HW:H45 SW:0383
> 
> 
> 
> Hy Moko
> 
> wich is the differences between the HW version 790 -790A-790B and so on?
> 
> Do you know if there are major differences internally in terms of components or are they just minor changes of Hw brand ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I have no idea what are the differences.


----------



## Terrormolch

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s


Hey, thank you very much. 
Is it possible that someone can re-upload for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Mokorx

Terrormolch said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thank you very much.
> Is it possible that someone can re-upload for me?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

This does not work in updating letter less to 295.


----------



## albe0876

Mokorx said:


> Terrormolch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thank you very much.
> Is it possible that someone can re-upload for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This does not work in updating letter less to 295.
Click to expand...

 I Agree

Not with the standard method


----------



## Terrormolch

albe0876 said:


> I Agree
> 
> Not with the standard method


Can you help, how I can update my TT? I have H30 0221 and need to update for Smartphone interface.

It would be great!


----------



## albe0876

Terrormolch said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree
> 
> Not with the standard method
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help, how I can update my TT? I have H30 0221 and need to update for Smartphone interface.
> 
> It would be great!
Click to expand...

I can't help you in this case.

You have to contact @Carplay_Audi on Telegram for this update. 
He can do it for you.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Mokorx said:


> Terrormolch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moment many of you were waiting for:
> 
> ~~~0295 for letterless VC (Part Number 8S0906961AD)~~~
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thank you very much.
> Is it possible that someone can re-upload for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This does not work in updating letter less to 295.
Click to expand...

Agreed, unfortunately...
I've done various attempts on 790 clusters with different H versions, but none have accepted the 0295 update (although obd11 points that the 0295 should be available).
Seems like carplay_audi is the only guy who can successfully pull this off.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Hello All!

Does anyone have any info on MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5151_MU1339?
It's on a 2020 TT so it's slightly newer than the P5098 everyone is used to.

My question is:
Can the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 patch be used as they are so similar?
or
Is it possible to downgrade MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5151 to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098? (if anyone has the P5151 update maybe they can check the 'Supported Trains' in the metainfo2.txt file)

Thank you


----------



## albe0876

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Does anyone have any info on MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5151_MU1339?
> It's on a 2020 TT so it's slightly newer than the P5098 everyone is used to.
> 
> My question is:
> Can the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 patch be used as they are so similar?
> or
> Is it possible to downgrade MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5151 to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098? (if anyone has the P5151 update maybe they can check the 'Supported Trains' in the metainfo2.txt file)
> 
> Thank you


Theoretically the same patch will be fine also for this 1339 version.

In case of problem you can restore the backup


----------



## Blue lightning

I have read some of this thread and was wondering do I already have everything updated or is there newer versions and what would I possible get more?
If I recognise correctly with VCDS I have VC of 2016 model and with version H35 295?
Car is 2015 TTS.


----------



## albe0876

Blue lightning said:


> I have read some of this thread and was wondering do I already have everything updated or is there newer versions and what would I possible get more?
> If I recognise correctly with VCDS I have VC of 2016 model and with version H35 295?
> Car is 2015 TTS.


you are lucky

yuo have already the correct fw verison (MMI and VC ) for carplay and ASI so you
don't need fw update


----------



## Blue lightning

albe0876 said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read some of this thread and was wondering do I already have everything updated or is there newer versions and what would I possible get more?
> If I recognise correctly with VCDS I have VC of 2016 model and with version H35 295?
> Car is 2015 TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> you are lucky
> 
> yuo have already the correct fw verison (MMI and VC ) for carplay and ASI so you
> don't need fw update
Click to expand...

Thanks for verifying that! Every added feature is also listed in my modified FEC list and I now only wonder would it be worthwhile to put back the original FEC and add all the features in the Exception list?
Would this be done easiest by installing MIB tool? I haven't try that tool but I have already downloaded the files. And because I'm not so familiar with these I ask someone to tell me step-by-step instructions how to do it? Have I understood correctly that after I install the MIB tool I can acces that from developer's green menu?


----------



## albe0876

Blue lightning said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read some of this thread and was wondering do I already have everything updated or is there newer versions and what would I possible get more?
> If I recognise correctly with VCDS I have VC of 2016 model and with version H35 295?
> Car is 2015 TTS.
> 
> 
> 
> you are lucky
> 
> yuo have already the correct fw verison (MMI and VC ) for carplay and ASI so you
> don't need fw update
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for verifying that! Every added feature is also listed in my modified FEC list and I now only wonder would it be worthwhile to put back the original FEC and add all the features in the Exception list?
> Would this be done easiest by installing MIB tool? I haven't try that tool but I have already downloaded the files. And because I'm not so familiar with these I ask someone to tell me step-by-step instructions how to do it? Have I understood correctly that after I install the MIB tool I can acces that from developer's green menu?
Click to expand...

i have write you a PM


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

Graculus said:


> Thanks to everyone who has posted advice on Firmware Updates and to those who provided links to the latest Firmware.
> 
> My car successfully updated from 0117 to 1339 via SD card with absolutely no issues and I now have subwoofer control for the B&O which wasn't present previously.
> 
> Mine is one of the very first MK3's, registered in October 2014. It has this connector in the front "cubby" (it doesn't have the wireless charging pad).
> 
> 
> 
> Is this Smartphone Interface? My understanding is that it won't show in the VC of early cars. Connecting to my Pixel 5 doesn't do anything. Can it be coded in any way (I have VCDS)? The charge rate from these ports is dreadfully slow, is this normal?


I have the same version and I got one of these to add wireless charging

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-7-5-10W-C1 ... 4560919224

It fits perfectly


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Response to kammy & ChriKn's discussion:
> 
> -Enabling functions via the MIB2 High Toolbox V4.0 does indeed skip the D-link/laptop requirement, but you can still brick your unit. The patched stage2-mod.ifs file still needs to be loaded (this is the only command which can potentially brick your unit).
> 
> Link to working 1339 update: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
> It will expire in 2 days.
> Good luck!


Hi is it possible to upload again please?

Thanks


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

kevin#34 said:


> here the link to the* 2021 map*. the file hasn't been downloaded from VW site, it's the map file downloaded from the myaudi page and intended to be uploaded in TT sat-nav systems (15 gb instead of the 30 of VW one, don't ask me why they are heavier)
> 
> https://gofile.io/d/HIlne2
> 
> PS: due to the policy of the host, file will be available until regularly downloaded; if not, after a while it will be removed


Hi Kevin, is this the Europe version? and if so please can you make it available again?

Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

TTRoadsterfan said:


> Hi is it possible to upload again please?
> 
> Thanks


Here you go: 1339 update

https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

m4k4r0vbf said:


> TTRoadsterfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it possible to upload again please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: 1339 update
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
Click to expand...

Thank you very much...


----------



## kevin#34

hi, yes it is&#8230; or better, it was&#8230;  
if the link is expired, means nobody downloaded it recently&#8230; I still have the file but it's 16 gb and last time it took me nearly 3 hours to upload...



TTRoadsterfan said:


> Hi Kevin, is this the Europe version? and if so please can you make it available again?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

kevin#34 said:


> hi, yes it is&#8230; or better, it was&#8230;
> if the link is expired, means nobody downloaded it recently&#8230; I still have the file but it's 16 gb and last time it took me nearly 3 hours to upload...
> 
> 
> 
> TTRoadsterfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin, is this the Europe version? and if so please can you make it available again?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update Kevin, I have downloaded the VW one now


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

Thank you to all of the people on this thread I have been able to update my firmware from 0139 to 1339

I can confirm that on a 2015 TT version which I assume as I don't have a way of checking is 790 that after an update to 1339 FW I still have google maps working.

All I need now is to find someone near Hertfordshire to extend my map license and I'm good to go, can anyone help me?

And I have been looking at the Carista app as it has prepared settings for all the things I want to do e.g

Roof closing on long press
Rear park visuals
Chirp on lock

and on the beta

High beam assist, as I already have the front camera

Has anyone else used this software?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## kevin#34

roof closing ??


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

kevin#34 said:


> roof closing ??


Yep on a roadster

Close convertible roof via long-press on remote
Yes / No

Oh yes please.... :lol:


----------



## Mokorx

TTRoadsterfan said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> roof closing ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep on a roadster
> 
> Close convertible roof via long-press on remote
> Yes / No
> 
> Oh yes please.... :lol:
Click to expand...

I do not think you can code for this feature on TT MK3. You need an after market roof module.


----------



## VorsprungDur

m4k4r0vbf said:


> TTRoadsterfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it possible to upload again please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: 1339 update
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
Click to expand...

Is this version good to upgrade a 2018 TTS currently on 1169?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

VorsprungDur said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTRoadsterfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is it possible to upload again please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go: 1339 update
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this version good to upgrade a 2018 TTS currently on 1169?
Click to expand...

Yes, you can safely proceed (the only incompatible trains are R00xx and R01xx. Everything else can be updated to P5098)


----------



## VorsprungDur

Here you go: 1339 update

https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE[/quote]

Is this version good to upgrade a 2018 TTS currently on 1169?[/quote]

Yes, you can safely proceed (*the only incompatible trains are R00xx and R01xx. Everything else can be updated to P5098*)[/quote]

Forgive my ignorance, what does that mean?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

VorsprungDur said:


> Here you go: 1339 update
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE


Is this version good to upgrade a 2018 TTS currently on 1169?[/quote]

Yes, you can safely proceed (*the only incompatible trains are R00xx and R01xx. Everything else can be updated to P5098*)[/quote]

Forgive my ignorance, what does that mean?[/quote]

Each software version (or train) has a full naming format.

The 1339 update is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098. All more recent trains have AU43x in their naming format (really old versions have AUG24 instead).

The last 5 characters (1 letter and 4 numbers) represent the Software Train.
Once you download the 1339 update, go ahead and open the included metainfo2 text file and on the 1st page you will see "Blocked Trains" mentioned. Thise are the trains which can not be updated to 1339 (or at least not without an intermediate update).


----------



## VorsprungDur

> Each software version (or train) has a full naming format.
> 
> The 1339 update is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098. All more recent trains have AU43x in their naming format (really old versions have AUG24 instead).
> 
> The last 5 characters (1 letter and 4 numbers) represent the Software Train.
> Once you download the 1339 update, go ahead and open the included metainfo2 text file and on the 1st page you will see "Blocked Trains" mentioned. Thise are the trains which can not be updated to 1339 (or at least not without an intermediate update).


A. Does it matter?

B. Is there an intermediate firmware I can update to first and then jump to 1339, thereby avoiding the issue?

(BTW thanks for your help, it's really appreciated).


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

VorsprungDur said:


> Each software version (or train) has a full naming format.
> 
> The 1339 update is MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098. All more recent trains have AU43x in their naming format (really old versions have AUG24 instead).
> 
> The last 5 characters (1 letter and 4 numbers) represent the Software Train.
> Once you download the 1339 update, go ahead and open the included metainfo2 text file and on the 1st page you will see "Blocked Trains" mentioned. Thise are the trains which can not be updated to 1339 (or at least not without an intermediate update).
> 
> 
> 
> In your case, it doesn't matter. You can go straight to 1339.
> Your software version isn't that old, really. Good luck!
> 
> A. Does it matter?
> 
> B. Is there an intermediate firmware I can update to first and then jump to 1339, thereby avoiding the issue?
> 
> (BTW thanks for your help, it's really appreciated).
Click to expand...


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

Mokorx said:


> TTRoadsterfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> roof closing ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yep on a roadster
> 
> Close convertible roof via long-press on remote
> Yes / No
> 
> Oh yes please.... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not think you can code for this feature on TT MK3. You need an after market roof module.
Click to expand...

Interesting...

I just saw this as an option on the Carista website has anyone else used this as it seems easier the odb11 as no coding is required


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

ChriKn said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't install stuff on the MMI, that's the whole point, you don't even modify the FEC list, just add a text-file which can just be deleted. The solution over there is easier, cheaper and safer !
> In 30 minutes I:
> - made a backup
> - unlocked everything i wanted
> - uninstalled everything except this one txt file
> 
> All that with no coding at all / no major risk of breaking stuff.
> 
> Only thing missing is the 295 update now... I have allready messaged the guys on the german board, maybe the have an idea ?
Click to expand...


----------



## VorsprungDur

> In your case, it doesn't matter. You can go straight to 1339.
> Your software version isn't that old, really. Good luck!
> 
> A. Does it matter?
> 
> B. Is there an intermediate firmware I can update to first and then jump to 1339, thereby avoiding the issue?
> 
> (BTW thanks for your help, it's really appreciated).


All done, took about 16 minutes to write all the files and another 4 minutes of reboots.

Satellite imagery on maps is now back and working.

Thank you.


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

TTRoadsterfan said:


> ChriKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't install stuff on the MMI, that's the whole point, you don't even modify the FEC list, just add a text-file which can just be deleted. The solution over there is easier, cheaper and safer !
> In 30 minutes I:
> - made a backup
> - unlocked everything i wanted
> - uninstalled everything except this one txt file
> 
> All that with no coding at all / no major risk of breaking stuff.
> 
> Only thing missing is the 295 update now... I have allready messaged the guys on the german board, maybe the have an idea ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I did the same it is really easy, thank you...

Did you get any updates on updating FW to 295?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## TTRoadsterfan

giusemanuel said:


> ChriKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi I got your PM and I can't reply yet, not sure how to get in touch?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## giusemanuel

TTRoadsterfan said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChriKn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update on my side, surely important and informative for everyone :
> 
> I just thought my usb to ethernet adapter was bad (Ugreen one, not working btw as nobody every explicitely said it).
> Thanks to that I stumbeled onto this :
> 
> https://www.digital-eliteboard.com/...i2-q-vim-ifs-root-patcher-gem-enabler.494886/
> 
> There is no need for Usb to ethernet, no need to repackage, just this one tool which does everything safely (as long as you keep your car on / charging) and easily.
> 
> *This seriously is extremely awesome.*
> I can't understand how this hasn't been picked up over here allready.
> 
> Now I just need to find a way to update the VC to 295 (carplay_audi is asking for 200 "somethings" for this, no way I am doing that for a minor graphical update)
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful friend, I would not install anything on the MMI, suggest you look for a dlink rev d1 cable.
> 
> Do 295 update is not simple...
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi I got your PM and I can't reply yet, not sure how to get in touch?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Have you pm

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shtu

Sorry to ask yet another noob question on here, I'm trying to get to the bottom of what updates I can safely apply to the MMI and VC of my car, and finding it quite difficult to follow. If anyone could take the time to have a peek at what i already have, that would be great.

I can see it's got MY2017 parts, but tallying up the versions of tin to patches is, challenging. 

*Address 17: Instruments* (J285)
Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 B HW: 8S0 920 790 B
Component: FBenRDW H40 0296

*Address 5F: Information Electr.* (J794)
Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 G HW: 8S0 035 021 E
Component: MU-H-LND-EU 053 0892

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FC HW: -----------
Component: ECE 2017 --- 0157

Multimedia Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 M
Component: ControlUnit_H H30 0206

Compact Disc Database: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
Component: Gracenote2 --- 1015


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

shtu said:


> Sorry to ask yet another noob question on here, I'm trying to get to the bottom of what updates I can safely apply to the MMI and VC of my car, and finding it quite difficult to follow. If anyone could take the time to have a peek at what i already have, that would be great.
> 
> I can see it's got MY2017 parts, but tallying up the versions of tin to patches is, challenging.
> 
> *Address 17: Instruments* (J285)
> Part No SW: 8S0 920 790 B HW: 8S0 920 790 B
> Component: FBenRDW H40 0296
> 
> *Address 5F: Information Electr.* (J794)
> Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 G HW: 8S0 035 021 E
> Component: MU-H-LND-EU 053 0892
> 
> Data medium:
> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: V03 959 801 FC HW: -----------
> Component: ECE 2017 --- 0157
> 
> Multimedia Operating Unit:
> Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8S0 919 614 M HW: 8S0 919 614 M
> Component: ControlUnit_H H30 0206
> 
> Compact Disc Database:
> Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: V03 959 800 EG HW: -----------
> Component: Gracenote2 --- 1015


The only thing you need to update is your MMI (from your 0892 directly to 1339 discussed on this thread). As your's is a 17 plate, there's no need to update the VC.
Update the MMI, then get it patched to enable AA/CP or update your maps.


----------



## shtu

m4k4r0vbf said:


> The only thing you need to update is your MMI (from your 0892 directly to 1339 discussed on this thread). As your's is a 17 plate, there's no need to update the VC.
> Update the MMI, then get it patched to enable AA/CP or update your maps.


Thanks very much. I've got a copy of

release = "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098"
MUVersion = "1339"

So I'll give that a try.

Edit - that worked a treat, satellite imagery is back. Thanks very much. 
Double Edit - Seems to have tidied up a few other minor bugs, the DAB radio station text and programme guide seem to be better handled now. Still buried stupidly deep in the menu structure of course - why not have the "large" view with the artist\song displayed by default.


----------



## mark306

Hi,

I finally got around to trying this update, however I do not have the correct root password.
I've tried i6aegSMk and it didn't work.

I've also looked on the following link for passwords however none seem to correspond with my software version (0892).

http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... unassigned

Current version
MH12_ER_AU43xP3626

MU Sofftware:
0892

Does anyone know where I could find this password or am I scuppered (before I even had a chance to break my car!).

Mark


----------



## ikem

TT 8S 2015 (MY 2016) with navigation preparation 
Firmware VC 0296, MIB MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339
2021 Maps for EU

Hi, I used M.I.B. to activate Smartphone Interface. That worked.
But the Nav is not working proper. I can only use the voice interface to navigate, but get no Map. Only the small blue arrow(red circle in the attached pic). Also when I push the NAV Button nothing happens. The menu entry "Navigation" is missing. Is there some Coding I can check? I have VCDS. Maybe in 5F or 17?


----------



## albe0876

Check this:

Unit 17 
Byte 10
Bit 6


----------



## ikem

@albe0876
Thank you very much! That worked.


----------



## albe0876

ikem said:


> @albe0876
> Thank you very much! That worked.


Well done! 8)


----------



## @it

I have a 2015 TT - HK Audio running the following :
Current version :
MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316
MU SOFTWARE:
0117

I have OBDeleven, pretty sure I have all the software MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) the E100 adaptor, is the update and to activate SatNav and CarPlay pretty straight forward or is there anything I need to know firstly.

Many thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions, guess we all start somewhere.


----------



## giusemanuel

@it said:


> I have a 2015 TT - HK Audio running the following :
> Current version :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316
> MU SOFTWARE:
> 0117
> 
> I have OBDeleven, pretty sure I have all the software MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) the E100 adaptor, is the update and to activate SatNav and CarPlay pretty straight forward or is there anything I need to know firstly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions, guess we all start somewhere.


Update mmi with 1339 and check what version of cockpit (unit 17) you have.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## @it

giusemanuel said:


> @it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2015 TT - HK Audio running the following :
> Current version :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316
> MU SOFTWARE:
> 0117
> 
> I have OBDeleven, pretty sure I have all the software MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) the E100 adaptor, is the update and to activate SatNav and CarPlay pretty straight forward or is there anything I need to know firstly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions, guess we all start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Update mmi with 1339 and check what version of cockpit (unit 17) you have.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the advice regarding updating the MMI, however wanting to check the file I have MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) is the correct size as in Post 1 the Mega link seems dead, want to make sure I have the correct file.

Thank you.


----------



## giusemanuel

@it said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 2015 TT - HK Audio running the following :
> Current version :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316
> MU SOFTWARE:
> 0117
> 
> I have OBDeleven, pretty sure I have all the software MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) the E100 adaptor, is the update and to activate SatNav and CarPlay pretty straight forward or is there anything I need to know firstly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance and sorry for the newbie questions, guess we all start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Update mmi with 1339 and check what version of cockpit (unit 17) you have.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many thanks for the advice regarding updating the MMI, however wanting to check the file I have MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (3.81GB) is the correct size as in Post 1 the Mega link seems dead, want to make sure I have the correct file.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

Yes friend, but uncopressed.
What is the size of compress file?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shtu

You shouldn't need to worry about that, the fw is checksummed.

But since you asked,

MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (TT).7z

Zipped
Size 1.98 GB (2,126,617,548 bytes)
Size on disk 1.98 GB (2,126,618,624 bytes)

Unzipped
615 Files, 190 Folders
Size 3.81 GB (4,099,122,995 bytes)
Size on Disk 3.81 GB (4,099,788,800 bytes)


----------



## @it

shtu said:


> You shouldn't need to worry about that, the fw is checksummed.
> 
> But since you asked,
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (TT).7z
> 
> Zipped
> Size 1.98 GB (2,126,617,548 bytes)
> Size on disk 1.98 GB (2,126,618,624 bytes)
> 
> Unzipped
> 615 Files, 190 Folders
> Size 3.81 GB (4,099,122,995 bytes)
> Size on Disk 3.81 GB (4,099,788,800 bytes)


Many thanks that is exactly what I have, I may do the update on my commute to work. Then will look at getting SatNav and CarPlay activated, have read a few tutorials or would it be safer gong with a vendor to do it remotely?

@it


----------



## albe0876

Many thanks that is exactly what I have, I may do the update on my commute to work. Then will look at getting SatNav and CarPlay activated, have read a few tutorials or would it be safer gong with a vendor to do it remotely?

@it[/quote]

You can do it by yourself with a little bit of attention if you want.
This thread is full of useful information and if needed i can help you (for free) with both activations. [smiley=book2.gif]

i will send you a PM, feel free to contact me if necessary.

Cheers


----------



## giusemanuel

@it said:


> shtu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need to worry about that, the fw is checksummed.
> 
> But since you asked,
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (TT).7z
> 
> Zipped
> Size 1.98 GB (2,126,617,548 bytes)
> Size on disk 1.98 GB (2,126,618,624 bytes)
> 
> Unzipped
> 615 Files, 190 Folders
> Size 3.81 GB (4,099,122,995 bytes)
> Size on Disk 3.81 GB (4,099,788,800 bytes)
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks that is exactly what I have, I may do the update on my commute to work. Then will look at getting SatNav and CarPlay activated, have read a few tutorials or would it be safer gong with a vendor to do it remotely?
> 
> @it
Click to expand...

I recommend you to do update with the car stopped and engine turned on. 
furthermore, I recommend that you do not install anything on your MMI, but proceed only with backup, patch and activation of the features you prefer.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## @it

giusemanuel said:


> @it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shtu said:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't need to worry about that, the fw is checksummed.
> 
> But since you asked,
> 
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339 (TT).7z
> 
> Zipped
> Size 1.98 GB (2,126,617,548 bytes)
> Size on disk 1.98 GB (2,126,618,624 bytes)
> 
> Unzipped
> 615 Files, 190 Folders
> Size 3.81 GB (4,099,122,995 bytes)
> Size on Disk 3.81 GB (4,099,788,800 bytes)
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks that is exactly what I have, I may do the update on my commute to work. Then will look at getting SatNav and CarPlay activated, have read a few tutorials or would it be safer gong with a vendor to do it remotely?
> 
> @it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recommend you to do update with the car stopped and engine turned on.
> furthermore, I recommend that you do not install anything on your MMI, but proceed only with backup, patch and activation of the features you prefer.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Now fully updated to 1339

Next move is to activate CarPlay and SatNav.

@it


----------



## @it

Quick update I / well with a little help too (from you know who you are - not sure if you wanted your name here) managed to get CarPlay to work, however struggling for the TT display map as it states "Navigation system is not installed" or words to that effect, I have tried both EuropeROW and Europe maps both to no avail, has anyone ever come across this and what was the resolve.

TT has been updated to 1339 and SW 0221.

Advice or info would be greatly accepted.

Many thanks

@it


----------



## Mokorx

@it said:


> Quick update I / well with a little help too (from you know who you are - not sure if you wanted your name here) managed to get CarPlay to work, however struggling for the TT display map as it states "Navigation system is not installed" or words to that effect, I have tried both EuropeROW and Europe maps both to no avail, has anyone ever come across this and what was the resolve.
> 
> TT has been updated to 1339 and SW 0221.
> 
> Advice or info would be greatly accepted.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> @it


Have you code unit 17 and 5F to turn on Nav. and specify region of Nav.?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

@it said:


> Quick update I / well with a little help too (from you know who you are - not sure if you wanted your name here) managed to get CarPlay to work, however struggling for the TT display map as it states "Navigation system is not installed" or words to that effect, I have tried both EuropeROW and Europe maps both to no avail, has anyone ever come across this and what was the resolve.
> 
> TT has been updated to 1339 and SW 0221.
> 
> Advice or info would be greatly accepted.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> @it


Left you a PM, mate


----------



## kevin#34

asking for a friend with TT 2018 without sim slot/connect as std:
we updated to 1339, but "satellite view" option is still not appearing on the map setting menu, any additional coding to do?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> asking for a friend with TT 2018 without sim slot/connect as std:
> we updated to 1339, but "satellite view" option is still not appearing on the map setting menu, any additional coding to do?


Try DISABLING remote_hmi under Module 5F--->Adaptations--->vehicle configuration (of course, make sure all the others are ENABLED).
Restart the MMI after.


----------



## 237tonybates

There's alot of coding on another thread re Google maps and phone hotspot ove tried but I can't get it working either . I have 1339 and my 17 . What does the remote code change 8n the last post control

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, unfortunately no OBD11, just VCDS



m4k4r0vbf said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> asking for a friend with TT 2018 without sim slot/connect as std:
> we updated to 1339, but "satellite view" option is still not appearing on the map setting menu, any additional coding to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Try DISABLING remote_hmi under Module 5F--->Adaptations--->vehicle configuration (of course, make sure all the others are ENABLED).
> Restart the MMI after.
Click to expand...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, unfortunately no OBD11, just VCDS
> 
> Try DISABLING remote_hmi under Module 5F--->Adaptations--->vehicle configuration (of course, make sure all the others are ENABLED).
> Restart the MMI after.


[/quote]

The same adaptations can be found in the same place in vcds.
Posted the picture to make it easier to get the idea....


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks, give it a try


----------



## 237tonybates

When I tried mine that was set to off. I got all the options but I couldn't get the data connection through the phone

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

maybe that is a different problem, as I said my friend's TT has no "satellite image" in the menu, not the data connection problem (yet?)


----------



## 237tonybates

Mine didn't but I coded as per thread and the option was there after

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates

kevin#34 said:


> maybe that is a different problem, as I said my friend's TT has no "satellite image" in the menu, not the data connection problem (yet?)


I've just posted in the using phone as a hotspot thread which may help

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

thanks, going to read it!


----------



## Jacopo79

kevin#34 said:


> maybe that is a different problem, as I said my friend's TT has no "satellite image" in the menu, not the data connection problem (yet?)


Ciao kevin, same problem of your friend. No voice satellite image in the menu. Let me know if you fix it. I think there is a correlation with tmc traffic...if the number of tmc is wrong then "satellite image" is not present...

grazie Jacopo


----------



## JUNAEDA3

hello, i have a 2018 audi a3 e-tron, i want to enable video in motion, i used the obd to enable video in moiton and its checked but after looking online it says i might need to do a NAV update mhi2 p5902 ??? is this right , dos anyone have this so i can donwload it ?


----------



## JUNAEDA3

im looking for mhi2 p5902 update to enable my video in motion

my current is mhi2 er au37 p4203 
1168


----------



## kevin#34

ciao Jacopo, we still have to try the coding as suggested here by _m4k4r0vbf_ (do you tried it already?), I will let you know the result. By the way, I didn't understand exactly the TMC matter you are referring to.. 



Jacopo79 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that is a different problem, as I said my friend's TT has no "satellite image" in the menu, not the data connection problem (yet?)
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao kevin, same problem of your friend. No voice satellite image in the menu. Let me know if you fix it. I think there is a correlation with tmc traffic...if the number of tmc is wrong then "satellite image" is not present...
> 
> grazie Jacopo
Click to expand...


----------



## mark306

mark306 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finally got around to trying this update, however I do not have the correct root password.
> I've tried i6aegSMk and it didn't work.
> 
> I've also looked on the following link for passwords however none seem to correspond with my software version (0892).
> 
> http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... unassigned
> 
> Current version
> MH12_ER_AU43xP3626
> 
> MU Sofftware:
> 0892
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this password or am I scuppered (before I even had a chance to break my car!).
> 
> Mark


If anyone does know the password for this version, please PM me, I am prepared to pay for it.


----------



## giusemanuel

mark306 said:


> mark306 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I finally got around to trying this update, however I do not have the correct root password.
> I've tried i6aegSMk and it didn't work.
> 
> I've also looked on the following link for passwords however none seem to correspond with my software version (0892).
> 
> http://wiki.mr-fix.info/index.php?title ... unassigned
> 
> Current version
> MH12_ER_AU43xP3626
> 
> MU Sofftware:
> 0892
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this password or am I scuppered (before I even had a chance to break my car!).
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone does know the password for this version, please PM me, I am prepared to pay for it.
Click to expand...

Update to 1339 and you solve problem

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mark306

In the end I gave up and paid to have it done.

Where I got confused was I thought I needed to connect via telnet (using the adaptor) before I could update the software.
Didn't realise it was as simple as sticking in a SD card. That said happy to get it all done and working (carplay and full maps) for £200 and get on with my life!


----------



## kammy

Hi all

Just wanted to share my experience with others on here. I was able to update my MMI to 1339 after some issues with SD card formatting, and used the MIB Tool to get the Carplay and Android Auto activated, then finally maps updated to 2021

I still wanted the VC update, so a friend recommended using @Loren87 via Telegram. Great service and extremely helpful. I went from letterless VC 790 version 221 to 295. I now have the Audi Smartphone Interface, but the whole VC just feels a little snappier navigating around. Just bear in mind, you will need a D Link USB to ethernet dongle (dont waste your time and money trying other dongles) and VCDS \ OBD Eleven to clear errors after.

Kam


----------



## base86

kammy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with others on here. I was able to update my MMI to 1339 after some issues with SD card formatting, and used the MIB Tool to get the Carplay and Android Auto activated, then finally maps updated to 2021
> 
> I still wanted the VC update, so a friend recommended using @Loren87 via Telegram. Great service and extremely helpful. I went from letterless VC 790 version 221 to 295. I now have the Audi Smartphone Interface, but the whole VC just feels a little snappier navigating around. Just bear in mind, you will need a D Link USB to ethernet dongle (dont waste your time and money trying other dongles) and VCDS \ OBD Eleven to clear errors after.
> 
> Kam


Sounds good, can Loren87 even do it when you already activated carplay and unlimited map updates? The other guy on Telegram can't


----------



## kammy

base86 said:


> kammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with others on here. I was able to update my MMI to 1339 after some issues with SD card formatting, and used the MIB Tool to get the Carplay and Android Auto activated, then finally maps updated to 2021
> 
> I still wanted the VC update, so a friend recommended using @Loren87 via Telegram. Great service and extremely helpful. I went from letterless VC 790 version 221 to 295. I now have the Audi Smartphone Interface, but the whole VC just feels a little snappier navigating around. Just bear in mind, you will need a D Link USB to ethernet dongle (dont waste your time and money trying other dongles) and VCDS \ OBD Eleven to clear errors after.
> 
> Kam
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good, can Loren87 even do it when you already activated carplay and unlimited map updates? The other guy on Telegram can't
Click to expand...

Yes, thats exactly what he did on mine ! I had already updated carplay and map updates from info on this forum, and he updated it following that. So dont see it being an issue.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

JUNAEDA3 said:


> hello, i have a 2018 audi a3 e-tron, i want to enable video in motion, i used the obd to enable video in moiton and its checked but after looking online it says i might need to do a NAV update mhi2 p5902 ??? is this right , dos anyone have this so i can donwload it ?


Use this on your A3: https://mega.nz/file/fto0GLhR#d4XRa78oR ... 8t4sy3D5Gk

It's MHI2_ER_AU37x_P5089 (version 1326). VIM will work on it.


----------



## shtu

kevin#34 said:


> am i the only one with 1339 and no subwoofer control? (just for curiosity, since on mk3 there isn't a subwoofer actually :lol: )


Incidentally, no, you're not. I didn't get a subwoofer either. I feel cheated. 

Now I'm happy the 1339 update worked fine, does anyone have a copy of stage2-mod.ifs they wouldn't mind uploading? I'd prefer to not be messing with hex editors if at all possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcbbc

*Map activation - What am I missing please?*

Flashed the MIB Stage2-mod.ifs and added SWaP codes to FEC file for...
00040100 Nav
0230004A Maps

Unit 17 (VC) : Long coding Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1 (Enable Nav)

Downloaded and installed the 2021 Maps from the VW site. The install completed sucessfully.

But VC is still showing "The Navigation data are invalid".

Smartphone and CarPlay that I activated at the same time working perfectly. So I definately updated the FecConainer correctly.

Must be something I'm missing about a virgin Maps activation. This vehicle didn't have maps from factory.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

pcbbc said:


> *Map activation - What am I missing please?*
> 
> Flashed the MIB Stage2-mod.ifs and added SWaP codes to FEC file for...
> 00040100 Nav
> 0230004A Maps
> 
> Unit 17 (VC) : Long coding Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1 (Enable Nav)
> 
> Downloaded and installed the 2021 Maps from the VW site. The install completed sucessfully.
> 
> But VC is still showing "The Navigation data are invalid".
> 
> Smartphone and CarPlay that I activated at the same time working perfectly. So I definately updated the FecConainer correctly.
> 
> Must be something I'm missing about a virgin Maps activation. This vehicle didn't have maps from factory.


What you're doing wrong is 1 of the below:
-either you didn't se Byte 03 in module 5F according to your Maps region (see screenshot) - check this first.
If that is correct, then you should Format the Navi Database as it never had maps loaded (to do this enter 5F module...go to Basic Settings and look for "Formatting Partitions of internal memory". From there select Navi database and Format it).
Restart the MMI, then upload the maps again.


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks for the really fast reply...



m4k4r0vbf said:


> What you're doing wrong is 1 of the below:
> -either you didn't se Byte 03 in module 5F according to your Maps region (see screenshot) - check this first.


That's probably it. Unfortunately the forum member I was helping with this has now left and I didn't think to make a note of the 5F coding.
Lucily the maps were just a bonus, as all they were after was CarPlay activation.



> If that is correct, then you should Format the Navi Database as it never had maps loaded (to do this enter 5F module...go to Basic Settings and look for "Formatting Partitions of internal memory". From there select Navi database and Format it).
> Restart the MMI, then upload the maps again.


Yep tried that, but still no cigar.

I will certainly try the region setting - thanks for the tip.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

pcbbc said:


> Thanks for the really fast reply...
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing wrong is 1 of the below:
> -either you didn't se Byte 03 in module 5F according to your Maps region (see screenshot) - check this first.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably it. Unfortunately the forum member I was helping with this has now left and I didn't think to make a note of the 5F coding.
> Lucily the maps were just a bonus, as all they were after was CarPlay activation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is correct, then you should Format the Navi Database as it never had maps loaded (to do this enter 5F module...go to Basic Settings and look for "Formatting Partitions of internal memory". From there select Navi database and Format it).
> Restart the MMI, then upload the maps again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep tried that, but still no cigar.
> 
> I will certainly try the region setting - thanks for the tip.
Click to expand...

You're welcome!
To note, cars which never had the Navi enabled will have byte03 set to "no_region" - maps won't work with that.


----------



## foreverwasted

m4k4r0vbf said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the really fast reply...
> 
> 
> 
> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you're doing wrong is 1 of the below:
> -either you didn't se Byte 03 in module 5F according to your Maps region (see screenshot) - check this first.
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably it. Unfortunately the forum member I was helping with this has now left and I didn't think to make a note of the 5F coding.
> Lucily the maps were just a bonus, as all they were after was CarPlay activation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is correct, then you should Format the Navi Database as it never had maps loaded (to do this enter 5F module...go to Basic Settings and look for "Formatting Partitions of internal memory". From there select Navi database and Format it).
> Restart the MMI, then upload the maps again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep tried that, but still no cigar.
> 
> I will certainly try the region setting - thanks for the tip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome!
> To note, cars which never had the Navi enabled will have byte03 set to "no_region" - maps won't work with that.
Click to expand...

From what I have gathered about Map Regions. Due to mine saying EU/ROW for my Map Region I cant update my maps to 2021 using the EU maps on the VW site. I learned that if I enable the green developer menu using VCDS/OBD. Then install the MIB2 Toolbox which extends the green develper menu with many additional options. There is an option in there to change the map region. That is my plan on being able to update my maps to 2021. So maybe it will be possible to change the map region from "no_region" to EU using that method. Cant confirm as I have not bought my OBDeleven yet. But worth a shot. The install for MIB2 toolbox is easy apparantly as you just install using an SD card with the update feature in the service menu.

https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

foreverwasted said:


> From what I have gathered about Map Regions. Due to mine saying EU/ROW for my Map Region I cant update my maps to 2021 using the EU maps on the VW site. I learned that if I enable the green developer menu using VCDS/OBD. Then install the MIB2 Toolbox which extends the green develper menu with many additional options. There is an option in there to change the map region. That is my plan on being able to update my maps to 2021. So maybe it will be possible to change the map region from "no_region" to EU using that method. Cant confirm as I have not bought my OBDeleven yet. But worth a shot. The install for MIB2 toolbox is easy apparantly as you just install using an SD card with the update feature in the service menu.
> 
> https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox


That's a goid plan!
Use Jilleb's toolbox as you will be able to amend 5F codings/adaptatiins via it...so no more need for a diagnostic tool.
Install it...them go to mqb_settings and under Coding you should find the Country_Navigation coding.
Restart the MMI afterwards and try the maps.

If you get Variant_Conflict when trying to load the maps, then tick the Ignore_Region in Jilleb's toolbox.


----------



## drdna600

Hi. Does anyone have a working link for downloading 290 firmware for 8S0920790 VC?


----------



## pcbbc

drdna600 said:


> Hi. Does anyone have a working link for downloading 290 firmware for 8S0920790 VC?


Is there a particular reason for wanting 0290 over 0296?
Link to 0296 on my Google drive

Edit: Can also confirm that setting byte 03 of MIB coding to 01 (Europe) has now enabled their maps. 
So not necessary to install the tools. You can if you want, but I prefer to add the minimum "extra stuff" on other people's cars to get the job done.


----------



## -BigMac-

ikem said:


> TT 8S 2015 (MY 2016) with navigation preparation
> Firmware VC 0296, MIB MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098_MU1339
> 2021 Maps for EU
> 
> Hi, I used M.I.B. to activate Smartphone Interface. That worked.
> But the Nav is not working proper. I can only use the voice interface to navigate, but get no Map. Only the small blue arrow(red circle in the attached pic). Also when I push the NAV Button nothing happens. The menu entry "Navigation" is missing. Is there some Coding I can check? I have VCDS. Maybe in 5F or 17?


How come your maps are different colour to mine? 
Mine are highlighter colored, and yours seem more pastel?
I've seen your map colors in other peoples photos too.

2015 MY TT with 295 and 1339


----------



## drdna600

pcbbc said:


> drdna600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anyone have a working link for downloading 290 firmware for 8S0920790 VC?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a particular reason for wanting 0290 over 0296?
> Link to 0296 on my Google drive
> 
> Edit: Can also confirm that setting byte 03 of MIB coding to 01 (Europe) has now enabled their maps.
> So not necessary to install the tools. You can if you want, but I prefer to add the minimum "extra stuff" on other people's cars to get the job done.
Click to expand...

Thank you for 0296 but apparently my letterless VC 8S0920790 (0221 now) can only be updated to 0290 - with some intermediate steps required as well. At least that's what I found out till now.


----------



## albe0876

drdna600 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drdna600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Does anyone have a working link for downloading 290 firmware for 8S0920790 VC?
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a particular reason for wanting 0290 over 0296?
> Link to 0296 on my Google drive
> 
> Edit: Can also confirm that setting byte 03 of MIB coding to 01 (Europe) has now enabled their maps.
> So not necessary to install the tools. You can if you want, but I prefer to add the minimum "extra stuff" on other people's cars to get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for 0296 but apparently my letterless VC 8S0920790 (0221 now) can only be updated to 0290 - with some intermediate steps required as well. At least that's what I found out till now.
Click to expand...

Hi DRDNA600

unfortunately you can't update by yourself your letterless VC 790.
Only letter-end VC can be updated easily to 290 - 296 fw version .

By the way i wrote you a PM a few days ago

Cheers


----------



## drdna600

Could someone please share working link with 0295 firmware? @m4k4r0vbf @Tebor123


----------



## Gnasher

Well, I've read all 70 odd pages and...

1. My eyes are now bleeding.
2. I'm more confused now than when I started reading it.
3. Having tried (I think) all the download links, I'm stuffed if I can find one that works for the files I think I need.

So, can someone pretend I'm really stupid and do me a step by step guide please lol?

It's for a 2018 TTRS and it's standard (zero options that affect the electronics) apart from retrofitted active TPMS (coded via OBDEleven). Would it be possible for me to activate Android Auto and also sort out the maps update timeout (as it's just over 3 years old). I'd also assume that updating to the latest firmware would enable the Satellite overlays again?

I'm not normally an IT Biff but this just seems a little bit over complicated with all the different things that are done.

Ta in advance, Gnasher


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

drdna600 said:


> Could someone please share working link with 0295 firmware? @m4k4r0vbf @Tebor123


0295 update, but if you're looking to update your cluster ending with 790 (no letter), good luck with that...most it will do is seem like it's updating (even giving you 'OK' at the end of the update), but if you check after you'll notive that you still have the old version.

https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Gnasher said:


> Well, I've read all 70 odd pages and...
> 
> 1. My eyes are now bleeding.
> 2. I'm more confused now than when I started reading it.
> 3. Having tried (I think) all the download links, I'm stuffed if I can find one that works for the files I think I need.
> 
> So, can someone pretend I'm really stupid and do me a step by step guide please lol?
> 
> It's for a 2018 TTRS and it's standard (zero options that affect the electronics) apart from retrofitted active TPMS (coded via OBDEleven). Would it be possible for me to activate Android Auto and also sort out the maps update timeout (as it's just over 3 years old). I'd also assume that updating to the latest firmware would enable the Satellite overlays again?
> 
> I'm not normally an IT Biff but this just seems a little bit over complicated with all the different things that are done.
> 
> Ta in advance, Gnasher


I'll help. Message me, cause I'm too lazy to write an entire script


----------



## drdna600

m4k4r0vbf said:


> drdna600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please share working link with 0295 firmware? @m4k4r0vbf @Tebor123
> 
> 
> 
> 0295 update, but if you're looking to update your cluster ending with 790 (no letter), good luck with that...most it will do is seem like it's updating (even giving you 'OK' at the end of the update), but if you check after you'll notive that you still have the old version.
> 
> https://mega.nz/file/rk4AkQDa#hOxKxl5Ir ... 9vdprYYz4s
Click to expand...

OK. Thank You very much.


----------



## pcbbc

Gnasher said:


> Well, I've read all 70 odd pages and...
> 
> 1. My eyes are now bleeding.
> 2. I'm more confused now than when I started reading it.
> 3. Having tried (I think) all the download links, I'm stuffed if I can find one that works for the files I think I need.


MIB update&#8230;
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gjQwBk ... HF2MZ_-1Hv

VC update&#8230;
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NFXoyu ... -HoYtAleLq

Download each separately, unzip and place on FAT32 formatted SD card. In the top level directory (root) of the card there should be the file metainfo2.txt. If that file is inside a folder (not in root) the update won't work. Move the entire contents of the folder to root along with metainfo2.txt.

In the car go to the red engineering menu and run the update from the card&#8230;
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1727210
Note: the thread shows an update of the maps from engineering, updating the firmware is very similar.

Make sure your battery is good, or for safety have the engine running when you update.

Come back when you are done.


----------



## Gnasher

pcbbc said:


> Gnasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've read all 70 odd pages and...
> 
> 1. My eyes are now bleeding.
> 2. I'm more confused now than when I started reading it.
> 3. Having tried (I think) all the download links, I'm stuffed if I can find one that works for the files I think I need.
> 
> 
> 
> MIB update&#8230;
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gjQwBk ... HF2MZ_-1Hv
> 
> VC update&#8230;
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NFXoyu ... -HoYtAleLq
> 
> Download each separately, unzip and place on FAT32 formatted SD card. In the top level directory (root) of the card there should be the file metainfo2.txt. If that file is inside a folder (not in root) the update won't work. Move the entire contents of the folder to root along with metainfo2.txt.
> 
> In the car go to the red engineering menu and run the update from the card&#8230;
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1727210
> Note: the thread shows an update of the maps from engineering, updating the firmware is very similar.
> 
> Make sure your battery is good, or for safety have the engine running when you update.
> 
> Come back when you are done.
Click to expand...

Ta very much, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Gnasher

Gnasher said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've read all 70 odd pages and...
> 
> 1. My eyes are now bleeding.
> 2. I'm more confused now than when I started reading it.
> 3. Having tried (I think) all the download links, I'm stuffed if I can find one that works for the files I think I need.
> 
> 
> 
> MIB update&#8230;
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gjQwBk ... HF2MZ_-1Hv
> 
> VC update&#8230;
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1NFXoyu ... -HoYtAleLq
> 
> Download each separately, unzip and place on FAT32 formatted SD card. In the top level directory (root) of the card there should be the file metainfo2.txt. If that file is inside a folder (not in root) the update won't work. Move the entire contents of the folder to root along with metainfo2.txt.
> 
> In the car go to the red engineering menu and run the update from the card&#8230;
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1727210
> Note: the thread shows an update of the maps from engineering, updating the firmware is very similar.
> 
> Make sure your battery is good, or for safety have the engine running when you update.
> 
> Come back when you are done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ta very much, I'll give it a go.
Click to expand...

Well, just got to say a big thank you to both pcbbc and M4k40vbf for the post above and help via messaging, it's so far gone surprisingly well.

I'm slightly embarrassed at how easy it was to update the software after my big "song and dance" above - I think it's one of those things that if you know, it's dead easy but if you don't, it's a minefield of panic about bricking the car.

Cheers again guys - I've not had a play with it yet (and I know the differences will be minimal at the moment) but hopefully I'll have the satellite images again nd can go from there getting Android Auto etc. sorted.


----------



## pcbbc

Gnasher said:


> Well, just got to say a big thank you to both pcbbc and M4k40vbf for the post above and help via messaging, it's so far gone surprisingly well.
> 
> I'm slightly embarrassed at how easy it was to update the software after my big "song and dance" above - I think it's one of those things that if you know, it's dead easy but if you don't, it's a minefield of panic about bricking the car.


NP. Well done. To be honest the major problem is the original links are now dead, which doesn't make things at all easy.

The next step of the process to enable AA / ACP / Extend Maps is potentially car breaking. I used the method from page 20 of this thread, and then contributed the editor tool on page 21 to make the process easier for Windows users.

I believe it is also possible, and slightly easier, via installing the green menu. But as I haven't used that method l'm probably not the best person to ask about it.


----------



## Gnasher

pcbbc said:


> Gnasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, just got to say a big thank you to both pcbbc and M4k40vbf for the post above and help via messaging, it's so far gone surprisingly well.
> 
> I'm slightly embarrassed at how easy it was to update the software after my big "song and dance" above - I think it's one of those things that if you know, it's dead easy but if you don't, it's a minefield of panic about bricking the car.
> 
> 
> 
> NP. Well done. To be honest the major problem is the original links are now dead, which doesn't make things at all easy.
> 
> The next step of the process to enable AA / ACP / Extend Maps is potentially car breaking. I used the method from page 20 of this thread, and then contributed the editor tool on page 21 to make the process easier for Windows users.
> 
> I believe it is also possible, and slightly easier, via installing the green menu. But as I haven't used that method l'm probably not the best person to ask about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks again - and for the page numbers, it's a big thread!


----------



## holliver

hello everyone, 
I have carefully read all the pages of the thread. 
I have activated carplay/android auto without problems but I have not the ASI icon on my VC. 
I have a 2015 TT with letterless VC, so I can't update myself. 
Any suggestion?


----------



## base86

Get someone to do it for you remotely. You will need to have dub100 cable to connect to the usb port of your car.

Be aware, it can go (seriously) wrong.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

holliver said:


> hello everyone,
> I have carefully read all the pages of the thread.
> I have activated carplay/android auto without problems but I have not the ASI icon on my VC.
> I have a 2015 TT with letterless VC, so I can't update myself.
> Any suggestion?


There are people who charge around 100£ to update VC's such as yours and you'll need D-link. Also, as it was mentiomed already: The cluster can get bricked in the process (you won't be able to start the car anymore in that state).

Or just live with it and use AA or CP without having the icon.


----------



## keithS

I've just come across this thread and wondered if people can clarify things for me. What does the firmware update(s) give you? I have a 2016 TTS and noticed recently the traffic info on the maps had gone. When I contacted Audi UK about this they said:

"Regarding your concern over the VC and the traffic information, as of the 1st January 2021 Audi decided not to renew the license with Google. This is due to Audi providing their own navigation system Audi Satellite maps.

You will need to check with our nearest Audi Centre to see if your vehicle meets the criteria, your vehicle will need to have the MIB2 system already in your vehicle. If this the case then the software can be downloaded to your vehicle, however, there will be a charge for the updated maps which you will need to speak to your nearest Audi Centre for this information."

Do these firmware updates enable the 'new' maps? Sorry for my ignorance here...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

keithS said:


> I've just come across this thread and wondered if people can clarify things for me. What does the firmware update(s) give you? I have a 2016 TTS and noticed recently the traffic info on the maps had gone. When I contacted Audi UK about this they said:
> 
> "Regarding your concern over the VC and the traffic information, as of the 1st January 2021 Audi decided not to renew the license with Google. This is due to Audi providing their own navigation system Audi Satellite maps.
> 
> You will need to check with our nearest Audi Centre to see if your vehicle meets the criteria, your vehicle will need to have the MIB2 system already in your vehicle. If this the case then the software can be downloaded to your vehicle, however, there will be a charge for the updated maps which you will need to speak to your nearest Audi Centre for this information."
> 
> Do these firmware updates enable the 'new' maps? Sorry for my ignorance here...


Updating the firmware only fixes minor glitches, but it is required in order to "hack the unit" so that you can update your maps for free (and enable Carplay or Android Auto if you're missing them).
Maps are always free to download, but the car needs to be eligible to accept them (that's the whole point of the "Updating the MMI and hack it afterwards").
You need help doing the whole process, let me know (I am going to be pretty busy with work this week, but hopefully I'll have some spare time).


----------



## VC-Mod

Still someone interested with the letterless VC to update?
I tried to mod the 0296 version. You will find it here for a few days....

https://mega.nz/file/fUwCyIYS#jQNWJjVuD ... 0JMhQwZH5o

Put it on a SD card and into the MIB. Go to REM (Red Engineering Menu) and look if it shows up with "Y" at FPK.
You can also scroll to the FPK point and click on it. You will see more details what will be updated.
If this shows up.... so far so good.

Next step is the tricky one because i give no guaranty that it will work, anything brick or the car explode.
So if you hit the update button you are on your own.
If everything goes well you end up with 0296 on the letterless VC.

If you compare the metafile2 of 0295 and the 0224 you will see that there is a HW with number 40 in both. So that might be some lucky guy who exactly had this constellation. That's why I guess (like 90% sure) that he/she could update even a letterless VC.

Let me know if it shows up like described and if there is someone brave enough if it worked.
Happy updating.


----------



## pcbbc

keithS said:


> "Regarding your concern over the VC and the traffic information, as of the 1st January 2021 Audi decided not to renew the license with Google. This is due to Audi providing their own navigation system Audi Satellite maps.
> 
> You will need to check with our nearest Audi Centre to see if your vehicle meets the criteria, your vehicle will need to have the MIB2 system already in your vehicle. If this the case then the software can be downloaded to your vehicle, however, there will be a charge for the updated maps which you will need to speak to your nearest Audi Centre for this information."


The firmware update they are talking about is the one on this thread for the 5F MIB unit. You can update it yourself very easily and save the expense.

However I'm still not sure where Audi are coming from with the "decided not to renew the licence with Google" line, since the "new" maps (once you have updated), at least as far as I can tell, are still provided by Google. And the online traffic was always provided by a third party and not Goggle as far as I know.

Anyway, with the firmware update you'll still have the Google logo bottom right for the satellite layer, and you'd think at the very least they'd be legal obliged to remove that if they no longer had a contract to use it! Also even brand new vehicles I get as loaners from Audi when in for service work still display "Google" bottom right on the maps screen. :roll:

Seems to me this is just a line being read from a poorly worded communication designed to placate owners for the fact that their fairly new car requires updating, and that there will be a charge for it! Either that or they haven't got around to switching over to their new satellite data provider yet, and for now are still using Google. Regardless TL;DR: you need the MIB update to continue to receive satellite view.

Now, regarding the online traffic you haven't been told the correct/full story there either. This is because your 3 years of Audi connect licence has expired. Now to renew that *will* incur a charge, although up until this year it was free to renew for original owners. However this is *not* necessary to continue to receive the satellite view, only the other "live" services such as traffic (other than standard RDS TMC radio messages), and content such as news and weather available under the "Audi Connect" menu. For this there *will* be an ongoing charge from Audi. Somewhere around the £10pcm mark paid yearly in advance. No way around that if you want the online services (other than sat view) since Audi can control access from their end. Log into your MyAudi account to renew.

Not that renewing the Connect will not get you updated 2021 roads on the maps though! For that there's a separate annual charge and 6 monthly updates. But for this there is a relatively easy way around it. Update your MIB with the software here and then hack it (as a m4k says) to accept the freely downloadable maps from VWs website. Either m4k or I can help with that.

Anyway, can't really blame the Audi rep for being confused as with at least 2 levels of different charging/licensing involved, plus a firmware update required, and what appears to be naff internal explanations, it must be difficult to convey clearly to customers.


----------



## pcbbc

VC-Mod said:


> Still someone interested with the letterless VC to update?
> I tried to mod the 0296 version.


Tried to mod? What, just by hacking version numbers? How did you digitally re-sign the update afterwards? If you haven't done that I suspect you haven't a hope in hells chance of it being accepted by the car.

No disrespect intended, but I would suggest you clearly explain what you have done, and where you obtained your information. Especially so with a post count of just one, and where you are recommending an update with apparently zero pedigree, and seemingly not having tested it yourself first either. 

*Edit:*
Oh yes, very clever. I see you found the exact same huge flaw in Audi's signing that I discovered a couple of years ago. And I thought I was the only person who had found that.... :roll: 
They throw away everything after the first [Signature] block in the file, so you've replaced the initial INI file section with a valid signing from the root of the map update.
So I take back what I wrote above - yes, a car may well accept this.

*I'd still advise anyone trying it to go very carefully.* There is presumably a reason why Audi didn't sign this update to be valid on leterless VCs.


----------



## giusemanuel

does anyone know the recovery procedure of the mmi? the one you need to load the original stage 2 via UART?


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> does anyone know the recovery procedure of the mmi? the one you need to load the original stage 2 via UART?


Hi Giusemanuel!

its possible to connect direclty from the quadlock to the MIB2 but you need an USB TTL interface.
(you can buy it on the net)

Also a 12 V power supply i think is needed in this case because you will do it on the bench and not in the car.

i will share a procedure if you want and if you need support on this topic feel free to contact me.

Be careful with this operation because if your MMI is now bricked this is the only way to repair it , so pay attention don't waste it!


----------



## giusemanuel

Ok, good. I have an unit that has a problem and i would to recover like to original.
Can i restore all memory to stock?


----------



## VC-Mod

@pcbbc

I have to admit that I reuse this flaw/idea. I saw it in the M.I.B. toolbox. Already used the same procedure to update my tv-tuner from A8 4N in my car A4 which has only MIB2High system. The update was only available to MIB2+ systems. Really nice and easy way. Other options were much more complicate.

So basically this idea should also work with the VC. There are also some here already using 0295 on VC letterless... and this is 100% transparent instead of letting a dude at your MIB from somewhere on the other end of the world and doing some „magic". Better I understand what is going on or I leave it.

Anyway your advise is absolutely correct. That's why also the instruction in the first place to check (nothing happens) and then press update & pray (now the Audi magic starts). Hope it helps someone. But it is a risk everyone take by him/herself. If it works it is for free.


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> Ok, good. I have an unit that has a problem and i would to recover like to original.
> Can i restore all memory to stock?


have you a good backup of your stage 2 ifs or better of your complete MMI MIBroot file ??

If you have the original file you will able to restore it with the recovery mode.

But what is happaned exactly? have you bricked during the firmware update or pacth process ?


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good. I have an unit that has a problem and i would to recover like to original.
> Can i restore all memory to stock?
> 
> 
> 
> have you a good backup of your stage 2 ifs or better of your complete MMI MIBroot file ??
> 
> If you have the original file you will able to restore it with the recovery mode.
> 
> But what is happaned exactly? have you bricked during the firmware update or pacth process ?
Click to expand...

Yes, i have an original complete backup of this unit.

The unit is bricked while my friend was doing a wrong patching procedure.

What connector i need for process?

Thanks


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good. I have an unit that has a problem and i would to recover like to original.
> Can i restore all memory to stock?
> 
> 
> 
> have you a good backup of your stage 2 ifs or better of your complete MMI MIBroot file ??
> 
> If you have the original file you will able to restore it with the recovery mode.
> 
> But what is happaned exactly? have you bricked during the firmware update or pacth process ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i have an original complete backup of this unit.
> 
> The unit is bricked while my friend was doing a wrong patching procedure.
> 
> What connector i need for process?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

you can easly find it typing in the net : USB to TTL adapter

An example on amazon uk could be :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07R17BMTL/ ... ljaz10cnVl

if your friends used an unproper patch could be that he has wrong overwritten more than the simply stage2 ifs.
Maybe a complete memory restore needed in this case

Good luck!


----------



## keithS

m4k4r0vbf said:


> You need help doing the whole process, let me know (I am going to be pretty busy with work this week, but hopefully I'll have some spare time).


Thanks, I probably won't get round to it in the next couple of weeks as my OH is moving and I've been roped into assisting


----------



## keithS

pcbbc said:


> Not that renewing the Connect will not get you updated 2021 roads on the maps though! For that there's a separate annual charge and 6 monthly updates. But for this there is a relatively easy way around it. Update your MIB with the software here and then hack it (as a m4k says) to accept the freely downloadable maps from VWs website. Either m4k or I can help with that.


Thanks for the clarification, Audi UK seem to just be keen to push you in the direction of a dealer. Who always seems to find a reason for trying to charge for little 'extras' to what it went in for...


----------



## Tebor123

Thanks to @VC_MOD for sharing the modded 0296 firmware. I have the letter-less VC so this is of great interest to me. I am, however, concerned about what may happen if everything goes pear-shaped.

Is there a way to restore the VC firmware back to a known good revision?


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, good. I have an unit that has a problem and i would to recover like to original.
> Can i restore all memory to stock?
> 
> 
> 
> have you a good backup of your stage 2 ifs or better of your complete MMI MIBroot file ??
> 
> If you have the original file you will able to restore it with the recovery mode.
> 
> But what is happaned exactly? have you bricked during the firmware update or pacth process ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i have an original complete backup of this unit.
> 
> The unit is bricked while my friend was doing a wrong patching procedure.
> 
> What connector i need for process?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you can easly find it typing in the net : USB to TTL adapter
> 
> An example on amazon uk could be :
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07R17BMTL/ ... ljaz10cnVl
> 
> if your friends used an unproper patch could be that he has wrong overwritten more than the simply stage2 ifs.
> Maybe a complete memory restore needed in this case
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Ok, i'll buy connector and i try to recover. 
My idea is recover stage2 and after try to recover complete MIB file.

what are the pins to which I need to connect?


----------



## VC-Mod

@Tebor123

You can try one thing. Put the files on SD, open REM and check if it even shows the update.
Nothing will change.

Worst case is a bricked VC and, here i'm not sure, immo on because for MQBs like TT Cockpit should be immo master.
So if it is your daily drive, wait to update until it is confirmed working (or completely at your own, adventures risk...).


----------



## albe0876

Ok, i'll buy connector and i try to recover. 
My idea is recover stage2 and after try to recover complete MIB file.

what are the pins to which I need to connect?

For first you need to supply with 12 V the unit and connect rx tx and gnd from the converter to the MMI quadlock.
I will share the exact pin position as soon as possible.


----------



## pcbbc

VC-Mod said:


> @Tebor123
> 
> You can try one thing. Put the files on SD, open REM and check if it even shows the update.
> Nothing will change.


Yes, the first step in the update process is that the update is validated. You then get the option to "update" or "cancel". So as long as when testing Tebor123 cancels, nothing will be changed.

it would be good to see if the modified update is viewed as valid by the VC. So do you get a "Y" next to the VC component and the option to "Update"?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giusemanuel said:


> what are the pins to which I need to connect?


Use the attached guide to setup the UART connection.
Also, there's no need for a back-up. Just use the original files from the firmware update.

reflash the efs-system.efs to 1D40000 and ifs-root.ifs to 540000. (In the example I just copied the entire firmware on the SD card and pointed to the relevant file paths)


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> Ok, i'll buy connector and i try to recover.
> My idea is recover stage2 and after try to recover complete MIB file.
> 
> what are the pins to which I need to connect?
> 
> For first you need to supply with 12 V the unit and connect rx tx and gnd from the converter to the MMI quadlock.
> I will share the exact pin position as soon as possible.





m4k4r0vbf said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the pins to which I need to connect?
> 
> 
> 
> Use the attached guide to setup the UART connection.
> Also, there's no need for a back-up. Just use the original files from the firmware update.
> 
> reflash the efs-system.efs to 1D40000 and ifs-root.ifs to 540000. (In the example I just copied the entire firmware on the SD card and pointed to the relevant file paths)
Click to expand...

Very thanks for your tips and for file.

I begin to get everything I need to proceed with the restore.

In this way can i restore all to original?right?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giusemanuel said:


> Very thanks for your tips and for file.
> 
> I begin to get everything I need to proceed with the restore.
> 
> In this way can i restore all to original?right?


Yes, you should get it restored to stock.

Question: Do you know what aspect of incorrect patching caused the unit to brick?
Was it wrong offset (base address) or wrong patch? What / Where?


----------



## pcbbc

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Reflash the efs-system.efs to 1D40000 and ifs-root.ifs to 540000. (In the example I just copied the entire firmware on the SD card and pointed to the relevant file paths)


Very useful thanks. Added to my SD card of "useful stuff" so I always have it hand in case of unforeseen emergencies.

I do have one question that I wonder about, and so I double, triple and quadruple check the flashit command line before pressing enter&#8230;
Do I assume it's at least partially intelligent in that it checks the address given matches one of the flash sections previously listed by flashlock?
Because it occurs to me one way to potentially royally screw things up would be to give the wrong base address when flashing (e.g. miss off a zero)!
I do know that it does nothing if you don't unlock first, so at least it checks that.


----------



## Tebor123

I tried the modified update and got an error telling me the signature of metainfo2 was incorrect.

Can somebody else do the same and report back?


----------



## giusemanuel

m4k4r0vbf said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very thanks for your tips and for file.
> 
> I begin to get everything I need to proceed with the restore.
> 
> In this way can i restore all to original?right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you should get it restored to stock.
> 
> Question: Do you know what aspect of incorrect patching caused the unit to brick?
> Was it wrong offset (base address) or wrong patch? What / Where?
Click to expand...

Perfect. 
On this morning i attacked power and USB uart to MMI.
I noticed a strange behavior after boot procedure: the absorbed current is 0A and the fan stop. Is normal?

also, I cannot write the command "slay -9 MIBEmergency" because mmi restart and shutdown itself after countdown.

Any suggestion?


----------



## pcbbc

Tebor123 said:


> I tried the modified update and got an error telling me the signature of metainfo2 was incorrect.
> 
> Can somebody else do the same and report back?


@VC-Mod
You left the original [Signature] block at the end of metainfo2.txt.
Any reason you chose to do that?
The MIB Toolbox removes that and just leaves the signature from the borrowed map metainfo2.txt file at the top.


----------



## VC-Mod

@pcbbc 
Yes, I also saw that now.
I removed that signature and I removed the MetaChecksum.
Also some other entries which properly shouldn't be necessary.
So next try with a new link.

@Trebor123
Would be nice if you can test again.

https://mega.nz/file/KEp0yJKS#8S97g5Q_- ... QCRvlK3INg

Hopefully this will get us further to the goal.


----------



## pcbbc

VC-Mod said:


> I removed that signature and I removed the MetaChecksum.


@VCMod

MetaChecksum is just the SHA-1 of the file before adding the value MetafileChecksum = "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" and the Signature block (plus possibly the unsigned stuff after it - I forget now).

So if you remove all those lines so you just have...


Code:


[common]
vendor = "ESO"
variant = "FMU-H-*-*-*"
variant2 = "FM2-*-*-*-*"
variant3 = "QC2-*-*-*-*"
variant4 = "FMQ-*-*-*-*"
region = "RoW"

[common_Release_1]
variant = "FMU-H-*-*-*"
region = "RoW"
name = "MIB1 navigation database"
path = "./Mib1"

[common_Release_2]
variant = "FM2-*-*-*-*"
variant2 = "QC2-*-*-*-*"
variant3 = "FMQ-*-*-*-*"
region = "RoW"
name = "MIB2 navigation database"
path = "./Mib2"

...the SHA-1 hash of the above is 37259e4758d7c843f316aaaa306cced5211049cf

Although since we cannot change the signed section, I'm not sure that helps. I forget if the code for checking the checksum is is dumb as that for checking the signing i.e. strip and ignore everything after [Signature], or if it allows a second MetafileChecksum in the unsigned common section.

So the process for creating metainfo2.txt seems to be...

Calculate SHA-1 hash[/*]
Add MetafileChecksum = "SHA-1"[/*]
Sign with private key (we know the public key used for verification)[/*]
Add [Signature] block[/*]

And the process for validating seems to be...

Look for [Signature] section - remove everything after it[/*]
Check signature block against public key[/*]
Remove MetafileChecksum value[/*]
Calculate SHA-1 hash of remainder - check it matches[/*]

It's probably all academic anyway, what with the addition of the skipMetaCRC = "true" key.


----------



## Tebor123

No luck I'm afraid. Same error.

'The signature of metainfo2.txt is not correct'

I thought that without the private key we couldn't sign anything?


----------



## giusemanuel

Tebor123 said:


> No luck I'm afraid. Same error.
> 
> 'The signature of metainfo2.txt is not correct'
> 
> I thought that without the private key we couldn't sign anything?


Friend, 
it is not advisable to make this kind of attempt and that it is very, very dangerous for your car.... 
You risk that your car won't turn on anymore and you have to buy a new Virtual Cockpit...
Considering the few posts of user, it seems that he wants to try on us...
I recommend to you eyes wide open with what you do!

@m4k4r0vbf @albe0876
I solved with mmi, i restored 1339 like to original. In the next days i'll test all functionality on the car.
Very thanks


----------



## dav421

hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.

In engineering menu all the activation keys are there for nav (as far as I can see.)

But can't get nav to work with either a downloaded maps on sd card or an original used sd map card. nothing happens at all hitting nav button. (trying instaling feature using sd card in case map needs installed but failed, not sure that's needed anyway)

local diagnostic guy did activation. he's drawing a blank. struggling to get someone to help.

Any thoughts on things he can try or I can try?
Do i need a map on sd to match the install version? (So I get a used card with the right part no? or is that not the issue)

What's been missed?

Thanks!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

dav421 said:


> hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.
> 
> In engineering menu all the activation keys are there for nav (as far as I can see.)
> 
> But can't get nav to work with either a downloaded maps on sd card or an original used sd map card. nothing happens at all hitting nav button. (trying instaling feature using sd card in case map needs installed but failed, not sure that's needed anyway)
> 
> local diagnostic guy did activation. he's drawing a blank. struggling to get someone to help.
> 
> Any thoughts on things he can try or I can try?
> Do i need a map on sd to match the install version? (So I get a used card with the right part no? or is that not the issue)
> 
> What's been missed?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you access the NAV tab at all?
If yes, it's a simple matter of coding in 5F. If not, then coding it 17 needs changed as well


----------



## pcbbc

dav421 said:


> hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.!


This is a virgin maps activation?
Most likely you have not coded&#8230;
VC (17) long coding byte 10 bit 6 = navigation ON
MIB (5F) long coding byte 3 = navigation region (01=EU)


----------



## pcbbc

Tebor123 said:


> No luck I'm afraid. Same error.
> 
> 'The signature of metainfo2.txt is not correct'
> 
> I thought that without the private key we couldn't sign anything?


Technically this is true. But Audi's checking of their signing is fatally flawed. They remove everything in the file after [Signature] and check only what remains is valid. And since the map updates contain a very small signed file we can simply add that at the start of our metainfo2.txt.

After that we can add, and/or change, whatever we like following the [Signature] block. Since Audi throw that all away while checking the signature, but still process it afterwards, we are all good. 

They could have prevented this error by making sure there was nothing nefarious after the signature block, or simply not reading any of the values after the signature block. Unfortunately (or fortunately for us!) they didn't think of that&#8230;


----------



## dav421

m4k4r0vbf said:


> dav421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.
> 
> In engineering menu all the activation keys are there for nav (as far as I can see.)
> 
> But can't get nav to work with either a downloaded maps on sd card or an original used sd map card. nothing happens at all hitting nav button. (trying instaling feature using sd card in case map needs installed but failed, not sure that's needed anyway)
> 
> local diagnostic guy did activation. he's drawing a blank. struggling to get someone to help.
> 
> Any thoughts on things he can try or I can try?
> Do i need a map on sd to match the install version? (So I get a used card with the right part no? or is that not the issue)
> 
> What's been missed?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you access the NAV tab at all?
> If yes, it's a simple matter of coding in 5F. If not, then coding it 17 needs changed as well
Click to expand...

Thanks!
No can't access Nav at all, no error message nothing, no nav in main menu either.

So that can be done on vcds etc? Weird would have thought my guy would have coded that in easily enough.
guess I need to check


----------



## dav421

pcbbc said:


> dav421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a virgin maps activation?
> Most likely you have not coded&#8230;
> VC (17) long coding byte 10 bit 6 = navigation ON
> MIB (5F) long coding byte 3 = navigation region (01=EU)
Click to expand...

Thanks both!
yes new activation. Will check if that's been done.
So if I have no nav in the main menu then the problem isn't just the map sd card but the install...?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

dav421 said:


> Thanks!
> No can't access Nav at all, no error message nothing, no nav in main menu either.
> 
> So that can be done on vcds etc? Weird would have thought my guy would have coded that in easily enough.
> guess I need to check


The coding in 17 is obviously missing (If the coding in 17 would have been done, the Nav tab would show, regardless if the the fec is there or if the coding in 5F is there or not)
Without the Fec code you would see something like this:


----------



## dav421

m4k4r0vbf said:


> dav421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> No can't access Nav at all, no error message nothing, no nav in main menu either.
> 
> So that can be done on vcds etc? Weird would have thought my guy would have coded that in easily enough.
> guess I need to check
> 
> 
> 
> The coding in 17 is obviously missing (If the coding in 17 would have been done, the Nav tab would show, regardless if the the fec is there or if the coding in 5F is there or not)
> Without the Fec code you would see something like this:
Click to expand...

Got you. Don't see that message no.
So I'll get him to sort that. 
(fec code all ok as far as i know) 
Then in terms of map does the sd card just slot in and it reads it, or does it need updated manually via system menu or engineering menu? Anything to be aware of to get the right map so it works?
But guess the real problem is as you both stated. Magic. Thanks!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

dav421 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dav421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi folks, was running P4161 got P5098 installed with carplay / aa activated (works fine) and nav activated but nav isn't working.!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a virgin maps activation?
> Most likely you have not coded&#8230;
> VC (17) long coding byte 10 bit 6 = navigation ON
> MIB (5F) long coding byte 3 = navigation region (01=EU)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks both!
> yes new activation. Will check if that's been done.
> So if I have no nav in the main menu then the problem isn't just the map sd card but the install...?
Click to expand...

Your guy did the "right thing" to activate the navi, but he's probably used to do it on different cars, not the TT.

The TT and R8 are the only VAG cars which do not have an additional display, thus the maps display in the VC via LVDS cable instead of a MMI display.

For maps you can use an SD card or USB stick preformatted to FAT32 and you can update from either the Red Menu or from the System Maintenance Menu.

2021/2022 maps here: https://mega.nz/folder/GsJWBRJD#rlsJmbitbehjbPT3Qn40NQ

PS - The MMI has 60Gb SSD in it, so once updated the maps run directly on the MMI and there's no need to keep any card inserted.
Good luck


----------



## dav421

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Your guy did the "right thing" to activate the navi, but he's probably used to do it on different cars, not the TT.
> 
> The TT and R8 are the only VAG cars which do not have an additional display, thus the maps display in the VC via LVDS cable instead of a MMI display.


great thanks! Yes he seems good so likely not done on tt and missed it then.


----------



## VC-Mod

@giusemanuel

Thank you for the advice to Tebor123.

If you read carefully he asked what can happen. And i honestly answered what the consequences are. There are people outside doing things with half knowledge and people trust them because it went fine 20 times...

By checking in REM if it shows up you can not wreck the car.
You can wreck it if signature is fine and you hit update.

If it is working, it would be a more convinent way to update because it doesn't involve any magic and any personen asking a lot of money.

But anyhow... as you advice i take the file offline, never discuss it again and leave it to the people who asked money.

Have a nice day and always a good ride.


----------



## albe0876

@giusemanuel

I solved with mmi, i restored 1339 like to original. In the next days i'll test all functionality on the car.
Very thanks[/quote]

Glad to see that you have solved your MMI issue.

Let me know if it work properely on your TT.

Cheers


----------



## pcbbc

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 2021/2022 maps here: https://mega.nz/folder/GsJWBRJD#rlsJmbitbehjbPT3Qn40NQ


Or here's links to the official download from the VW site.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2013681

Seems they still haven't updated their pages to point at the new download on their servers though! :roll:
Their links from the website are still showing the November 2020 release.


----------



## Tebor123

@giusemanuel

Thanks for the advice regarding updating my VC. I understand your concerns and agree with you as I need my car daily. Like everybody else, I'll have to decide for myself if I want to install unofficial software on my car. I've already modded the filesystem and fec file as it is.

@VC-Mod

Thank you for your efforts with modding the 0296 VC update. I'm a software developer in my spare time so I'm interested on a personal level on how this can be achieved. I think we were making progress so it would be a shame to stop now. You've been very clear regarding the risks. I guess that's something we all have to decide for ourselves. I don't think it should stop us discussing topics like this as it's a great learning tool. I've learnt so much from this forum and want to continue to do so.

@pcbbc

Can you share your thoughts on the flaw in Audi's signing method? A DM would be fine. I'm keen to learn more about this.

Many thanks


----------



## giusemanuel

@Tebor123
Good luck

@m4k4r0vbf @albe0876
Today i installed mmi on the car but, even i restored efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs to original, i have the same problem: the screen is like the image



















Anyone know if is there a way to reset all adaptation to default?

Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giusemanuel said:


> @Tebor123
> Good luck
> 
> @m4k4r0vbf @albe0876
> Today i installed mmi on the car but, even i restored efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs to original, i have the same problem: the screen is like the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if is there a way to reset all adaptation to default?
> 
> Thanks


I understood that previously you couldn't even get the MMI booted, right? So now's an improvement? You should be able to flash the entire 5F firmware on it?
Also, have you messed with the VC? Haven't seen that type of issue happen.
Do a full backup of 5F amd 17 modules amd send them through?


----------



## albe0876

giusemanuel said:


> @Tebor123
> Good luck
> 
> @m4k4r0vbf @albe0876
> Today i installed mmi on the car but, even i restored efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs to original, i have the same problem: the screen is like the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if is there a way to reset all adaptation to default?
> 
> Thanks


its seems me an hardware issue but i have never seen it before.
Maybe it could be a graphic board hardware damage (screen split in 2 parts) or a connection issue.

Waiting what other guys here think


----------



## giusemanuel

@m4k4r0vbf

I flashed only efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs from 1339 update.
The situation has not changed compared to before, the problem is the same. 
The screen becomes like the image. 
Even if I enter in the red menu, I cannot update because the screen is split in two.
VC is ok, no issue.
how can i do backup of the 5f and 17?

@albe0876
thanks for your diagnosis.


----------



## VC-Mod

@Trebor123

If you still have the SD make a backup first.
2nd delete in metainfo2.txt the signature block at the end of the file.
3rd I would also delete the metafile checksum because there is a parameter which state not to check the metachecksum.

Basically what I did was, use the exploit from M.I.B toolbox, copy it in First Place of metainfo2 from vc v296 update.
Extend the list below with the references by ids which are in 224 update but not in 296 update.
Extend this 224 entries with kssflashdriver and kss... entries like in 296.
My guess is, that the kssflashdriver let you update the VC to higher version or not. Because it is constantly missing letterless updates and is there in updates for Index A and higher.
Also one interesting fact (because someone wrote it was working for a guy with letterless vc out of box) there is in both updates the entry for hardware with index 40. So might be also a possibility to find the letterless update which gets the vc to 40 and then try to update with 296 because it is included.

So i will get back to get a update media for newer gracenote db for my car and optimizing the update for radiostationdb.


----------



## drdna600

To anyone tempted to try to update letterless VC with either 295 or 296... don't do it. I used @VC-Mod one - after few tries and metadata changes I tricked my REM to accept and run the update... I BRICKED MY VC! Stuck on all the time with small speedo and revs and "grey brick tiles road" coming on when forcibly turning radio on - I was lucky, only half bricked it. I could still bring REM when radio was on and telnet to MMX. REM NOT ACCEPTING ANY VC UPDATES AT ALL... All Day trying.
Ignition not coming on. Car stuck in the driveway. Every time I disconnected the battery driver door window going down a bit... after few times down completely I remind you - no ignition means windows buttons not working So no way to bring the window up for the night. Door panel off, short wired window motor to the battery to bring it up.
Next day called up all Audi coders, modifiers and wizards... all saying same thing- bricked VC = new VC and programing by Audi dealer (ODIS) £2000 (used ones not possible to register with Audi in UK anymore). @Carplay_Audi wrote he doesn't know how to unbrick the VC he can only TRY to update working one.

And than came my personal hero, the VC Jedi ,the one and only @Loren87 (telegram). First he remotely telneted to my unit - downloaded VC files for analysis. Next day morning telnet plus mixture of SD card update - He's got the way to trick the VC to accept the update but from telnet side of it - secret telnet commands + proper REM and SD card swaps sequence. There is no way anyone of us could figure this out. Not only he unbricked my unit but he put 0296 - YES 0296 on my letterless VC. Android carplay and all the usual perks present. I've been told by numerous VAG specialists that's impossible on letterless... not to mention doing in on bricked unit
After the @Loren87's rescue mission VC came back to life straight away but due to numerous battery disconnections I had plenty errors on the dash and in all modules. One mile drive, VCDS scan and erase and all back to normal.

So again I can sincerely recommend Loren87 (telegram) - save yourself a hassle and a few days of stress due to bricked VC - I had to pay a little extra (PayPal) for the Loren87s service (and my stupidity) cos my VC was bricked. The guy is a VC Jedi!!!


----------



## kevin#34

good to know we have a VC guru, just in case... :lol:


----------



## VC-Mod

drdna600 said:


> To anyone tempted to try to update letterless VC with either 295 or 296... don't do it. I used @VC-Mod one - after few tries and metadata changes I tricked my REM to accept and run the update... I BRICKED MY VC! Stuck on all the time with small speedo and revs and "grey brick tiles road" coming on when forcibly turning radio on - I was lucky, only half bricked it. I could still bring REM when radio was on and telnet to MMX. REM NOT ACCEPTING ANY VC UPDATES AT ALL... All Day trying.
> Ignition not coming on. Car stuck in the driveway. Every time I disconnected the battery driver door window going down a bit... after few times down completely I remind you - no ignition means windows buttons not working So no way to bring the window up for the night. Door panel off, short wired window motor to the battery to bring it up.
> Next day called up all Audi coders, modifiers and wizards... all saying same thing- bricked VC = new VC and programing by Audi dealer (ODIS) £2000 (used ones not possible to register with Audi in UK anymore). @Carplay_Audi wrote he doesn't know how to unbrick the VC he can only TRY to update working one.
> 
> And than came my personal hero, the VC Jedi ,the one and only @Loren87 (telegram). First he remotely telneted to my unit - downloaded VC files for analysis. Next day morning telnet plus mixture of SD card update - He's got the way to trick the VC to accept the update but from telnet side of it - secret telnet commands + proper REM and SD card swaps sequence. There is no way anyone of us could figure this out. Not only he unbricked my unit but he put 0296 - YES 0296 on my letterless VC. Android carplay and all the usual perks present. I've been told by numerous VAG specialists that's impossible on letterless... not to mention doing in on bricked unit
> After the @Loren87's rescue mission VC came back to life straight away but due to numerous battery disconnections I had plenty errors on the dash and in all modules. One mile drive, VCDS scan and erase and all back to normal.
> 
> So again I can sincerely recommend Loren87 (telegram) - save yourself a hassle and a few days of stress due to bricked VC - I had to pay a little extra (PayPal) for the Loren87s service (and my stupidity) cos my VC was bricked. The guy is a VC Jedi!!!


Sorry to read that. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
What changes did you do to the metainfo2 and which version you used to try.
This magic behind the screen does believe me more and more that they stop/pause some process and patch something in the /HBpersistence/SWDL/ folder.
Do you still have the "mixtured SD card update"?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giusemanuel said:


> @m4k4r0vbf
> 
> I flashed only efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs from 1339 update.
> The situation has not changed compared to before, the problem is the same.
> The screen becomes like the image.
> Even if I enter in the red menu, I cannot update because the screen is split in two.
> VC is ok, no issue.
> how can i do backup of the 5f and 17?
> 
> @albe0876
> thanks for your diagnosis.


Half of screen is more than enough to flash the full firmware again!
Luckily, Audi buttons have an excellent feedback when you press them so you can scroll/navigate through menus even if you can't see what's happening.
If you want, I can guide you over the phone. Just PM me your whatsapp.


----------



## tttweeker

drdna600 said:


> To anyone tempted to try to update letterless VC with either 295 or 296... don't do it. I used @VC-Mod one - after few tries and metadata changes I tricked my REM to accept and run the update... I BRICKED MY VC! Stuck on all the time with small speedo and revs and "grey brick tiles road" coming on when forcibly turning radio on - I was lucky, only half bricked it. I could still bring REM when radio was on and telnet to MMX. REM NOT ACCEPTING ANY VC UPDATES AT ALL... All Day trying.
> Ignition not coming on. Car stuck in the driveway. Every time I disconnected the battery driver door window going down a bit... after few times down completely I remind you - no ignition means windows buttons not working So no way to bring the window up for the night. Door panel off, short wired window motor to the battery to bring it up.
> Next day called up all Audi coders, modifiers and wizards... all saying same thing- bricked VC = new VC and programing by Audi dealer (ODIS) £2000 (used ones not possible to register with Audi in UK anymore). @Carplay_Audi wrote he doesn't know how to unbrick the VC he can only TRY to update working one.
> 
> And than came my personal hero, the VC Jedi ,the one and only @Loren87 (telegram). First he remotely telneted to my unit - downloaded VC files for analysis. Next day morning telnet plus mixture of SD card update - He's got the way to trick the VC to accept the update but from telnet side of it - secret telnet commands + proper REM and SD card swaps sequence. There is no way anyone of us could figure this out. Not only he unbricked my unit but he put 0296 - YES 0296 on my letterless VC. Android carplay and all the usual perks present. I've been told by numerous VAG specialists that's impossible on letterless... not to mention doing in on bricked unit
> After the @Loren87's rescue mission VC came back to life straight away but due to numerous battery disconnections I had plenty errors on the dash and in all modules. One mile drive, VCDS scan and erase and all back to normal.
> 
> So again I can sincerely recommend Loren87 (telegram) - save yourself a hassle and a few days of stress due to bricked VC - I had to pay a little extra (PayPal) for the Loren87s service (and my stupidity) cos my VC was bricked. The guy is a VC Jedi!!!


Hi to anyone thinking of updating a letterless VC (...790) to SW 295 or higher: As drdna600 said here, @Loren87 does it in a professional and easy way, it took him about 40 minutes to update my VC with HW32 SW221 directly via telnet session to SW295. The ASI icon is now visible (and the drive mode is also displayed on the vc) and everything works properly. I made a mistake, payed via PayPal twice the amount and he immediately sent one payment back...
Right after finishing the update (without disconnecting the battery) I also had plenty of errors on the dash and in all modules. Two kilometers drive, VCDS scan and erase and all was back to normal.
So if you are looking for somebody who is able to update your letterless vc without any hassle, ask him.
Cheers.


----------



## VC-Mod

@tttweeker and drdna600
Can you post the SD card files which were used.

Also to use some suspicion someone used earlier... 2 „newbies" posting about the same person who is earning money with it how good he is and that other solutions don't work. Sounds fishy to me but anyhow. :roll:

Someone want to discuss or speculate what the magic spice is to get it working or everyone willing to pay?


----------



## tttweeker

I cannot post any SD-card files, because @Loren87 did it the same way drdna600 described:
First he came in via teamviewer, then opened up a VPN connection to the PC, from there a telnet session to the MMI via the Linux shell, then loaded some file(s) to the SD-Card. I then put the SD-Card into the headunit, went into engineering mode and checked for update. The system accepted the SD-Card content, but showed all the content files as [N/A], also the needed FPK portion of it. Loren87 then got a way to trick the VC to accept the update but from telnet side of it - some unknown telnet commands. After that the FPK was listet as , and via the usual update process the VC accepted the new firmware. Restart and everything worked again properly after two kilometers drive and error erase with VCDS. At the end of the updating process Loren87 deleted via VPN/telnet session all files on the sd card (if I were him, I would have done the same to keep my business secrets...)
I can't tell you exactely how he did it, but he did it.
Yes I agree to a certain extend, two newbies promoting the same guy seems fishy perhaps and I can tell only what happened to my car. I have no clue if other solutions exist, I don't need any. Believe me or not, I've got a flawlessly working "letterless" VC, updated to SW 295 and I'm happy that Loren87 was able to fulfil this job. It was worth every euro I paid.
Cheers


----------



## albe0876

VC-Mod said:


> @tttweeker and drdna600
> Can you post the SD card files which were used.
> 
> Also to use some suspicion someone used earlier... 2 „newbies" posting about the same person who is earning money with it how good he is and that other solutions don't work. Sounds fishy to me but anyhow. :roll:
> 
> Someone want to discuss or speculate what the magic spice is to get it working or everyone willing to pay?


Dear Vc-Mod,

I' m here near from 5 years so you can not say that i'm a newbie users (like you...)

It seems me that the only guy that want to do businnes here 
With this soluition is you.

I have a question for you :
Why you are so intrested on this update if you don t have a TT? Only to help others?? I think this is no the case..

And why you are looking for the file /Sd /solution of others instead try your files on your personal car??
It seem me so easy ..you arrived here (yesterday)like a guru and now you are praying to have the file of others.

I dont know personally @Loren but i have meet this guy two time with 2 Tt of my friends for Vc update.
Also in this case this guy was very accurate, friendly,reliable and onest so please wait before judge other guys here ( newbie or not) for their feedback .

Study a little more and find your way!

Cheers

Albe


----------



## VC-Mod

@albe0876

I understand. I'm sorry that it is not normal anymore to get something for free, to share knowledge.
Not doing any business with that...why should I.

I patched my MIB some time ago (end 2019/begin 2020). Only the info from rennlist gave a clue but it was
not completely correct. Today I installed gracenote db v17 via usb over normal update.
Also installed tv tuner 4N0... in my car. Today a friend of mine from a forum and me prepared the car to use RSE.
And you know what... because I believe in you give something without taking money, there will be some time you
will getting something back... and oh wonder it is working.

This is hobby. This is finding out, get to know the system, sharing the knowledge...
I'm happy if people get there things.

@tttweeker
Thank you for sharing this information. Taking back the fishy comment from me.


----------



## giusemanuel

m4k4r0vbf said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> @m4k4r0vbf
> 
> I flashed only efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs from 1339 update.
> The situation has not changed compared to before, the problem is the same.
> The screen becomes like the image.
> Even if I enter in the red menu, I cannot update because the screen is split in two.
> VC is ok, no issue.
> how can i do backup of the 5f and 17?
> 
> @albe0876
> thanks for your diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> Half of screen is more than enough to flash the full firmware again!
> Luckily, Audi buttons have an excellent feedback when you press them so you can scroll/navigate through menus even if you can't see what's happening.
> If you want, I can guide you over the phone. Just PM me your whatsapp.
Click to expand...

what would you recommend to do?

I can't enter the green menu so I can't run the swdl for a full installation.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

giusemanuel said:


> m4k4r0vbf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> @m4k4r0vbf
> 
> I flashed only efs-system.ifs and ifs-root.ifs from 1339 update.
> The situation has not changed compared to before, the problem is the same.
> The screen becomes like the image.
> Even if I enter in the red menu, I cannot update because the screen is split in two.
> VC is ok, no issue.
> how can i do backup of the 5f and 17?
> 
> @albe0876
> thanks for your diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> Half of screen is more than enough to flash the full firmware again!
> Luckily, Audi buttons have an excellent feedback when you press them so you can scroll/navigate through menus even if you can't see what's happening.
> If you want, I can guide you over the phone. Just PM me your whatsapp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what would you recommend to do?
> 
> I can't enter the green menu so I can't run the swdl for a full installation.
Click to expand...

Not a problem. Message me with your whatsapp


----------



## base86

drdna600 said:


> To anyone tempted to try to update letterless VC with either 295 or 296... don't do it. I used @VC-Mod one - after few tries and metadata changes I tricked my REM to accept and run the update... I BRICKED MY VC! Stuck on all the time with small speedo and revs and "grey brick tiles road" coming on when forcibly turning radio on - I was lucky, only half bricked it. I could still bring REM when radio was on and telnet to MMX. REM NOT ACCEPTING ANY VC UPDATES AT ALL... All Day trying.
> Ignition not coming on. Car stuck in the driveway. Every time I disconnected the battery driver door window going down a bit... after few times down completely I remind you - no ignition means windows buttons not working So no way to bring the window up for the night. Door panel off, short wired window motor to the battery to bring it up.
> Next day called up all Audi coders, modifiers and wizards... all saying same thing- bricked VC = new VC and programing by Audi dealer (ODIS) £2000 (used ones not possible to register with Audi in UK anymore). @Carplay_Audi wrote he doesn't know how to unbrick the VC he can only TRY to update working one.
> 
> And than came my personal hero, the VC Jedi ,the one and only @Loren87 (telegram). First he remotely telneted to my unit - downloaded VC files for analysis. Next day morning telnet plus mixture of SD card update - He's got the way to trick the VC to accept the update but from telnet side of it - secret telnet commands + proper REM and SD card swaps sequence. There is no way anyone of us could figure this out. Not only he unbricked my unit but he put 0296 - YES 0296 on my letterless VC. Android carplay and all the usual perks present. I've been told by numerous VAG specialists that's impossible on letterless... not to mention doing in on bricked unit
> After the @Loren87's rescue mission VC came back to life straight away but due to numerous battery disconnections I had plenty errors on the dash and in all modules. One mile drive, VCDS scan and erase and all back to normal.
> 
> So again I can sincerely recommend Loren87 (telegram) - save yourself a hassle and a few days of stress due to bricked VC - I had to pay a little extra (PayPal) for the Loren87s service (and my stupidity) cos my VC was bricked. The guy is a VC Jedi!!!


Nice that this worked out for you, but Loren is actually the one who bricked my VC.
No harm intended and I don't want to burn him.

Just want to make sure to everyone reading this forum that you ALWAYS are willing to pay a lot of money for a new VC when you let someone try and update an officially unsupported firmware version.


----------



## albe0876

@albe0876
thanks for your diagnosis.[/quote]

Half of screen is more than enough to flash the full firmware again!
Luckily, Audi buttons have an excellent feedback when you press them so you can scroll/navigate through menus even if you can't see what's happening.
If you want, I can guide you over the phone. Just PM me your whatsapp.[/quote]what would you recommend to do?

I can't enter the green menu so I can't run the swdl for a full installation.[/quote]

Not a problem. Message me with your whatsapp[/quote]

Agree with Mk4

Better solution is try to install full 1339 fw for first if possible.
For backup of 5F adaption you need Vcds or others similar tool.

I dont really know i there is the possibility to reset automatcally to factory default all the Mmi adaption and coding if you have wrong play with this stuff


----------



## giusemanuel

@m4k
I've sent my number, i'll wait for you, thanks.

@base86
Friend I read your topic and your problem, as I have already written to you in the topic, is due to the fact that you used an incorrectly formatted sdcard. Audi recommends a fat32 sdcard, this is mandatory for all updates.

@albe
I agree with you to reinstall all 1339 firmware. 
Wait m4k for other solutions


----------



## base86

giusemanuel said:


> @base86
> Friend I read your topic and your problem, as I have already written to you in the topic, is due to the fact that you used an incorrectly formatted sdcard. Audi recommends a fat32 sdcard, this is mandatory for all updates.


That may be so, but could you explain to me why someone does offer that service and never checks what kind of SD card is in it? We pay those people to do their job. Again, it was on my own risk and I paid the price for that. If I did blame him or had some hard feelings I would have mentioned his name a long time ago. Just want to point out to anyone who reads this forum and thinks, O this guy can do it and nothing can go wrong because he can "unbrick" units. NO it ALWAYS can go wrong and you better learn those risks up front.

For a more technical point of view, if the file system is unsupported, why can it read the SD card and start the update? The file system is recognized and readable, otherwise it wouldn't start the update.


----------



## albe0876

[/base86]

For a more technical point of view, if the file system is unsupported, why can it read the SD card and start the update? The file system is recognized and readable, otherwise it wouldn't start the update.[/quote]

If metainfo is readable the update ever start but if the other file to be installed are corrupted or wrong packed it can stop during the process in some case with bricking.

In some case instrument could be saved with a dedicated process in other small case where the internal memory will be damaged or patricular zone are corrupted will be more difficult but not impossible to save it.

In any case Audi dealer EVER will tell you that you have to change component with a new one.

Same risk with MMI update from this point of view.

Cheers


----------



## giusemanuel

albe0876 said:


> [/base86]
> 
> For a more technical point of view, if the file system is unsupported, why can it read the SD card and start the update? The file system is recognized and readable, otherwise it wouldn't start the update.


If metainfo is readable the update ever start but if the other file to be installed are corrupted or wrong packed it can stop during the process in some case with bricking.

In some case instrument could be saved with a dedicated process in other small case where the internal memory will be damaged or patricular zone are corrupted will be more difficult but not impossible to save it.

In any case Audi dealer EVER will tell you that you have to change component with a new one.

Same risk with MMI update from this point of view.

Cheers[/quote]

Exactly, when process starts to read the data at blocks it can fail because operating system not support file system of your sdcard.
In this case update can fail.
Is very importat to use an sdcard fat32.


----------



## Daterdinator

hi folks ive just got myself my first TT and i love it its a TTS 2015 357bhp with 33000 miles damn its nippy only had it a week  im after some information about updating the mmi and the maps, i cant go main dealer as im not broke after buying it but want to update it

mmi version is MH12_ER_AUG24_S1061 MU SOFTWARE 0229 AND THE 
NAV DATABASE VERSION IS V03959801FD 0161 ECE 2017/2018

it also has the B&O stero in it and ive read that i need to either buy a optical bypass ring or i need to somehow disable something in a menu otherwise the stereo wont work

my question is what fireware versions can i update the mmi and the maps to and how do i update without knackering my stereo or bricking my system. ive managed to get into the engineer mode to find out the version of the mmi 
is there anyone in the eastmidlands uk that can do this a earn so beer tokens 

big thanks in advance


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Daterdinator said:


> hi folks ive just got myself my first TT and i love it its a TTS 2015 357bhp with 33000 miles damn its nippy only had it a week  im after some information about updating the mmi and the maps, i cant go main dealer as im not broke after buying it but want to update it
> 
> mmi version is MH12_ER_AUG24_S1061 MU SOFTWARE 0229 AND THE
> NAV DATABASE VERSION IS V03959801FD 0161 ECE 2017/2018
> 
> it also has the B&O stero in it and ive read that i need to either buy a optical bypass ring or i need to somehow disable something in a menu otherwise the stereo wont work
> 
> my question is what fireware versions can i update the mmi and the maps to and how do i update without knackering my stereo or bricking my system. ive managed to get into the engineer mode to find out the version of the mmi
> is there anyone in the eastmidlands uk that can do this a earn so beer tokens
> 
> big thanks in advance


- Update straight to 1339: https://mega.nz/file/voZk2DrC#jkzOGfSbZ ... RxxBSJnSlE

- No worries about the B&O. There's no risk losing the sound. Just proceed with the Standard MMI update.

If you're around Peterborough I can always enjoy a couple of beers from you


----------



## Daterdinator

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Daterdinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're in Peterborough I can always enjoy a trip out in the new toy  messge me as it wont let me to you , im near leicester so happy days
Click to expand...


----------



## Pierorenero

ct06033 said:


> I will give my experience with a successful upgrade/activation for the record and also might help answer your question as I believe I upgraded from an even earlier MMI software version.
> 
> Car: '16 TTS US
> Starting MMI Version: 1065 (MHI2_US_AUG24_S1065)
> Starting VC Version: 0263
> 
> Updated successfully to:
> MMI: 1389 (MHI2_US_AU43x_P5124)
> VC: 0296
> 
> I followed u/rafamonteiroo's instructions to crack/upgrade
> u/21tesla's stage2-mod.ifs file worked fine for me.
> 
> I did encounter a problem with missing authorization (results in "NAV not activated" and "Bluetooth unavailable"). I believe this was due to a corrupted .fec file but was able to rectify this by going through the crack instructions a second time.
> 
> Happy to provide all the necessary files on request.


Can you help me? I have the exact same MMI version


----------



## ROBYER1

I'm looking into updating my MMI to 1339 so I can at least extend the duration of my maps license to update the maps on the car - I have a MK3 2016 TT with the B&O speakers which is on software version 0884 currently

I saw mentions of the version requiring MHI2 but does NOT contain R00 or R01 somewhere but nothing in my software version info screen has MH12 unless I am looking in the wrong place in the settings? See pic from my car below

*
Edit: the original .fec file from page 20/21 has dead links, is anyone able to re-up it please?

1. Is it simple enough for me to download 1339 version from any links here, pop it on a good speed SD card and just update?
2. Do I need to be wary of the B&O speakers being affected by the update? I saw plenty of posts here with people mentioning issues with the sound after updating, and like 1 user who mentioned they had no sound issues after updating
3. Once I have done that update, I need to follow the steps on page 20/21 which are around hacking the maps license period I assume?*


----------



## ROBYER1

wonker71 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
Click to expand...

Does the MIB tool handle unlocking unlimited maps license?


----------



## albe0876

ROBYER1 said:


> wonker71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just to confirm, did anybody patched the 1339 successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, just did it yesterday on my 2016 TTRS , Audi did the update to 1339 last week due to fix the Google Earth Issue. I used the MIB Tool and it worked like a charm. About 20mins in total, 3 reboots, then Carplay was working, this morning i updated to the latest Maps.
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the MIB tool handle unlocking unlimited maps license?
Click to expand...

You need to patch ifs stage2 and add FEC

you can do typing commands or using third parts tools with script.
same result


----------



## ROBYER1

albe0876 said:


> You need to patch ifs stage2 and add FEC
> 
> you can do typing commands or using third parts tools with script.
> same result


The links for that stuff on pages 20/21 are down, does anyone have any live links to tools for that please? I get the update stage that makes sense but I found loads of dead links for the Stage2-mod.ifs file needed for patching and FEC


----------



## pcbbc

ROBYER1 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links for that stuff on pages 20/21 are down, does anyone have any live links to tools for that please? I get the update stage that makes sense but I found loads of dead links for patching and FEC
Click to expand...

If you are going the 3rd party tools route...
Mib tool box
Not sure what support there is for editing the FECs though. I think perhaps you still need a tool to produce a file which the toolbox will upload for you.

If you are doing things manually via command prompt...
The original links to the PorschePCMStuff are broken.
My Windows tool for doing the same is still here on page 21.
Personally I couldn't make the supplied tools work, which is why I wrote the Windows version in the first place.


----------



## ROBYER1

pcbbc said:


> ROBYER1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The links for that stuff on pages 20/21 are down, does anyone have any live links to tools for that please? I get the update stage that makes sense but I found loads of dead links for patching and FEC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going the 3rd party tools route...
> Mib tool box
> Not sure what support there is for editing the FECs though. I think perhaps you still need a tool to produce a file which the toolbox will upload for you.
> 
> If you are doing things manually via command prompt...
> The original links to the PorschePCMStuff are broken.
> My Windows tool for doing the same is still here on page 21.
> Personally I couldn't make the supplied tools work, which is why I wrote the Windows version in the first place.
Click to expand...

Thanks I made sure to grab that already, I can't find the modifed stage2.ifs file anywhere, do you have it?

From what I understand at the moment from my searching for the stage2.ifs file I need to:
1. Update to 1339
2. Backup
3. Patch in that stage2.ifs file I can't find
4. Modify the fec file to allow maps until 2030 + android auto/carplay and load that back on
5. Reboot?

Or am I overcomplicating things when I could just update to 1339, backup/modify my FEC file then use MIB Tools2 https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox to import the modified FEC file or increase maps eligibility period + activate android auto?

Edit: after a lot of digging, I found links to the proper guide and the missing stage2.ifs file here, going to do lots more reading though before I attempt anything
https://bit.ly/35oNDWY


----------



## pcbbc

ROBYER1 said:


> Thanks I made sure to grab that already, I can't find the modifed stage2.ifs file anywhere, do you have it?


I've sent you a private link via PM.



> From what I understand at the moment from my searching for the stage2.ifs file I need to...


That's about right. For CP and AA you also need code the following settings...
*Unit 5F (MIB)*
Google_GAL_Wireless (On)
Apple_DIO_Wireless (On)
Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi (On)



> Or am I overcomplicating things when I could just update to 1339, backup/modify my FEC file then use MIB Tools2 https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox to import the modified FEC file or increase maps eligibility period + activate android auto?


Perhaps, I see the MIB toolbox can do many of these steps. But as I've only used the manual command line process I cannot advise on MIB toolbox ease of use. Sorry.


----------



## ROBYER1

pcbbc said:


> ROBYER1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I made sure to grab that already, I can't find the modifed stage2.ifs file anywhere, do you have it?
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent you a private link via PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand at the moment from my searching for the stage2.ifs file I need to...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's about right. For CP and AA you also need code the following settings...
> *Unit 5F (MIB)*
> Google_GAL_Wireless (On)
> Apple_DIO_Wireless (On)
> Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi (On)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I overcomplicating things when I could just update to 1339, backup/modify my FEC file then use MIB Tools2 https://github.com/jilleb/mib2-toolbox to import the modified FEC file or increase maps eligibility period + activate android auto?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps, I see the MIB toolbox can do many of these steps. But as I've only used the manual command line process I cannot advise on MIB toolbox ease of use. Sorry.
Click to expand...

Thank you! Yeah I will probably follow the command line process outlined since you sent me the file I have everything I need.

I was also wondering why nobody has figured out how to change the date of the maps files so that we could always update our maps with the year changed ie. 2021 maps disguised as 2018 maps to the MMI?

That and while I will be tampering with the firmware, messing about with the MIB toolbox makes me more nervous, I am more confident with command line and Putty steps.

Just waiting for a DLink adapter I ordered off amazon to be back in stock and sent out, fingers crossed it is the fabled D1.. I got the link from another user here while digging through https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tazman3

Can I just say a big thanks to albe0876 on here who guided me through updating my sons TT to 1339 and 0296 also using the mib toolkit to add Apple CarPlay and android auto.

All over text messages with me and without using telnet or a dlink cable went super smooth albe0876 is a credit to the forum thanks again

Martin


----------



## maxime5723

Hello everyone,

I installed CarPlay and Android Auto via the GreenMenu and it's works fine.
However, I would like to have the ASI icon in the menu but I have an old TT (04/2015) with a VC to update.

So CarPlay_Audi can install it, but does someone has tested Android Auto then ? 
Does I will lose the update of the maps in the GPS (2021) then ?

Thanks !


----------



## albe0876

maxime5723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I installed CarPlay and Android Auto via the GreenMenu and it's works fine.
> However, I would like to have the ASI icon in the menu but I have an old TT (04/2015) with a VC to update.
> 
> So CarPlay_Audi can install it, but does someone has tested Android Auto then ?
> Does I will lose the update of the maps in the GPS (2021) then ?
> 
> Thanks !


You will not loose your maps update don't worry.
Cheers
Albe


----------



## jeebsy

maxime5723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I installed CarPlay and Android Auto via the GreenMenu and it's works fine.
> However, I would like to have the ASI icon in the menu but I have an old TT (04/2015) with a VC to update.
> 
> So CarPlay_Audi can install it, but does someone has tested Android Auto then ?
> Does I will lose the update of the maps in the GPS (2021) then ?
> 
> Thanks !


I had ASI activated yesterday but a professional and they said on older TTs, not all will get ASI in the menu. You can still access Android Auto, but you might not get the icon in the menu.


----------



## albe0876

jeebsy said:



> maxime5723 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I installed CarPlay and Android Auto via the GreenMenu and it's works fine.
> However, I would like to have the ASI icon in the menu but I have an old TT (04/2015) with a VC to update.
> 
> So CarPlay_Audi can install it, but does someone has tested Android Auto then ?
> Does I will lose the update of the maps in the GPS (2021) then ?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> I had ASI activated yesterday but a professional and they said on older TTs, not all will get ASI in the menu. You can still access Android Auto, but you might not get the icon in the menu.
Click to expand...

Hi jeebsy

you need to update your VC to at list to 290 Fw Version for ASI icon

Cheers


----------



## maxime5723

Yes, I heard of two guys able to update old VC (221) with hardware 790 with no letter to 290+.
I will do it in a few days/weeks. If everything is fine, I will put an update here


----------



## -BigMac-

maxime5723 said:


> Yes, I heard of two guys able to update old VC (221) with hardware 790 with no letter to 290+.
> I will do it in a few days/weeks. If everything is fine, I will put an update here


I am one of them. If you have any questions, send me a message


----------



## Ruudfood

*Is there an idiots guide somewhere in this thread?* What equipment we need, how to find firmware version number, which files we need to download if moving from a specific version, etc?

I have an early version (probably 221 or before - not sure how to check) as my car is I suspect an MY15 (no Drive Select mode shown in the VC) and I'd be interested in getting it updated to at least be able to use Android Auto and get the Google Maps (or compatible) view back.


----------



## mortenstryhn

Quick question - I see a lot of references to codenames and serial numbers, but I can't decrypt if my TT will be able to upgrade.

Software version: 0139
Media driver: SOP2_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_044PROD-1

I would love to upgrade my firmware so I can use Apple Carplay and I also suspect it may fix some software issues (f.ex. Audi Connect will not login and the workshop nor Audi Global Digital Support can't work out why).


----------



## albe0876

mortenstryhn said:


> Quick question - I see a lot of references to codenames and serial numbers, but I can't decrypt if my TT will be able to upgrade.
> 
> Software version: 0139
> Media driver: SOP2_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_044PROD-1
> 
> I would love to upgrade my firmware so I can use Apple Carplay and I also suspect it may fix some software issues (f.ex. Audi Connect will not login and the workshop nor Audi Global Digital Support can't work out why).


Yes you can update your Mmi fw to 1339 directly


----------



## -BigMac-

albe0876 said:


> mortenstryhn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question - I see a lot of references to codenames and serial numbers, but I can't decrypt if my TT will be able to upgrade.
> 
> Software version: 0139
> Media driver: SOP2_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_044PROD-1
> 
> I would love to upgrade my firmware so I can use Apple Carplay and I also suspect it may fix some software issues (f.ex. Audi Connect will not login and the workshop nor Audi Global Digital Support can't work out why).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can update your Mmi fw to 1339 directly
Click to expand...

PMed on Telegram


----------



## Turjake

Hi! I have updated to 5098 /1339 and did all legal...
Big mac, can you activate asi?
Vc is 790 without letter....


----------



## albe0876

Turjake said:


> Hi! I have updated to 5098 /1339 and did all legal...
> Big mac, can you activate asi?
> Vc is 790 without letter....


For this update

you have to contact this guy on Telegram:

@Loren87

Cheers

Albe


----------



## b22tt

Hello,
My TT has MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU0139.
So this is the Version from the first post under "Version to start with"

So I want to upgrade the firmware, but the link "Direct update available to latest version" is not valid any more.

Which Version can I use for the update?
Thanks everybody!


----------



## albe0876

b22tt said:


> Hello,
> My TT has MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU0139.
> So this is the Version from the first post under "Version to start with"
> 
> So I want to upgrade the firmware, but the link "Direct update available to latest version" is not valid any more.
> 
> Which Version can I use for the update?
> Thanks everybody!


ever the same...1339


----------



## b22tt

albe0876 said:


> ever the same...1339


Okay, but the link of the first post is down.
Is there a new one?


----------



## pcbbc

b22tt said:


> Okay, but the link of the first post is down.
> Is there a new one?


On my google drive...
VC Firmware
MIB firmware
stage2-mod.zip
FecContainerEditor


----------



## -BigMac-

Turjake said:


> Hi! I have updated to 5098 /1339 and did all legal...
> Big mac, can you activate asi?
> Vc is 790 without letter....


I have ASI activated, and showing up on the menu. 
I had Audi_carplay do it over telegram


----------



## fvgarcia

Hello, I have been reading all the posts and I think I have understood that if I update my 5f to the latest version available and I hack it, I can have ASI and the maps, my doubt comes that my VC is one of the first and without letters. Would the ASI work with Apple Car Play without updating the VC?

VC: 8S0920790 H32 whith software 0221

5F: 8S0035044 whith software 0139

Thanks¡


----------



## albe0876

fvgarcia said:


> Hello, I have been reading all the posts and I think I have understood that if I update my 5f to the latest version available and I hack it, I can have ASI and the maps, my doubt comes that my VC is one of the first and without letters. Would the ASI work with Apple Car Play without updating the VC?
> 
> VC: 8S0920790 H32 whith software 0221
> 
> 5F: 8S0035044 whith software 0139
> 
> Thanks¡


Carplay will work but every time you change tab in the menu you will need to disconnect the phone.
In some case you will have continued disconnection issues 
To complete the update you will need to update Vc to 295 to have Asi icon

Cheers


----------



## b22tt

pcbbc said:


> b22tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but the link of the first post is down.
> Is there a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> On my google drive...
> VC Firmware
> MIB firmware
Click to expand...

Thank you very much.
I´ve downloaded the update. I want to update via 32GB FAT 32 SD Card, but the "normal" Update menu does not find any valid update. 
Do I need to update via Engineering Menu or is there just an error on my card?


----------



## shtu

Usual mistake is leaving the update in a folder, instead of directly onto the root of the card.

metainfo2.txt and the 17 folders must all be in the root of the card, eg,

d:\metainfo.txt
d:\AMP16_APN
d:\common
etc.,

and not,

d:\unzipped\metainfo.txt

or anything else.


----------



## pcbbc

b22tt said:


> Thank you very much.
> I´ve downloaded the update. I want to update via 32GB FAT 32 SD Card, but the "normal" Update menu does not find any valid update.
> Do I need to update via Engineering Menu or is there just an error on my card?


I always do updates via engineering menu. May or may not work from the normal updates menu, not sure.

Also as shtu says, location of files IS important. Top level (root) folder must contain the metainfo2.txt file (and all the other files and folders at the same level in the zip). If everything is inside another folder (usually the name of the ZIP file) on the SD card the update won't be found.


----------



## tisty

Hi,
my MJ2015 TT have the MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1074_1 MU0884. Can I update to the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339?


----------



## giusemanuel

tisty said:


> Hi,
> my MJ2015 TT have the MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1074_1 MU0884. Can I update to the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339?


Yes you can update directly


----------



## tisty

giusemanuel said:


> tisty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> my MJ2015 TT have the MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1074_1 MU0884. Can I update to the MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can update directly
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Can i use those update at China selling car?


----------



## albe0876

[email protected] said:


> Can i use those update at China selling car?


No, China firmware is different version of same firmware


----------



## [email protected]

albe0876 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i use those update at China selling car?
> 
> 
> 
> No, China firmware is different version of same firmware
Click to expand...

Do you have the China firmware?


----------



## albe0876

[email protected] said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can i use those update at China selling car?
> 
> 
> 
> No, China firmware is different version of same firmware
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have the China firmware?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## fvgarcia

Finally I contacted @Loren87 and he was able to update my VC and hack my 5F unit, I already have the ASI menu, maps, and Apple car play in the vehicle, highly recommended, it knows a lot.


----------



## RogTP

Hi guys,

just starting down the round to enable maps going forward, and probably enable CarPlay. Fortunately my unit 17 is already on 0325, and just updated my 5F from 1133 to 1339 with no particular issues (apart from having to clear down loads of Faults via OBDEleven post update).

I'm hoping that someone (pcbbc ?) can supply me a stage2-mod.ifs since I'm planning to do it via the command line, then I can see what is going on? I'm working on the principle of the fewer things I change the better.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## pcbbc

stage2-mod.zip


----------



## RogTP

pcbbc said:


> stage2-mod.zip


Just saw your post, thanks :lol:


----------



## Kenway

Is there a newer version than 1339 available for the MMI? If so, does anyone have the file?


----------



## kevin#34

20 and 21 ym have newer versions, but never shared (or at least never found)


----------



## Kenway

Well if anyone has it or gets it. Please upload it here. I want to see if I can dig up a few features that I need for my MMI.


----------



## kevin#34

which should be the features that cannot be implemented with the 1339 one?


----------



## 237tonybates

What new features are on the 20/21

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx

Kenway said:


> Is there a newer version than 1339 available for the MMI? If so, does anyone have the file?


The version that come with TT out of factory in 2021 is 1479.


----------



## Kenway

kevin#34 said:


> which should be the features that cannot be implemented with the 1339 one?


TLDR: fellow forum member jeebsy updated his MMI. And got "automatic park sensor activation" option. I would like to get that too. Since I want to turn it off. You have no idea how annoying it gets when your park sensor activates during bumper to bumper traffic. Hahaha



237tonybates said:


> What new features are on the 20/21


If you are asking about actual features (hardware) of new 20/21. I cant say.

If you are asking what improvements/changes do 20/21 MMI software versions bring. Audi keeps it a secret. A small paper in a secret vault 10km underground. Right next to the map where the real Hitler is hiding. 



Mokorx said:


> The version that come with TT out of factory in 2021 is 1479.


I guess we will just have to wait until someone extracts the update and uploads it for us do download.


----------



## kevin#34

I do have the parking sensors and I never experienced this problem (probably because I don't drive often in town?), however what do you mean exactly for "automatic activation" ? mine work always in a kind of "automatic" mode (I mean, I never have to press the button to have them working) :?:



Kenway said:


> TLDR: fellow forum member jeebsy updated his MMI. And got "automatic park sensor activation" option. I would like to get that too. Since I want to turn it off. You have no idea how annoying it gets when your park sensor activates during bumper to bumper traffic. Hahaha


----------



## Kenway

kevin#34 said:


> I do have the parking sensors and I never experienced this problem (probably because I don't drive often in town?), however what do you mean exactly for "automatic activation" ? mine work always in a kind of "automatic" mode (I mean, I never have to press the button to have them working) :?:


There is an option to turn off the "always on" parking sensors. Since they basically activate if you are going below a certain speed. Which is the usual speed you do when you are in heavy traffic or driving on a cramped street.

It sounds like a good idea. If you live somewhere where you dont have traffic or have the need to squeeze between parked cars in small streets. Otherwise it turns on when you dont need it.

With update to the MMI some cars (jeebsy's for example) get this option to turn on or off this feature. And just have park assistance turn on when you put it in reverse or press the button.

Older MY models dont have this. While newer ones have the feature right from the factory.


----------



## kevin#34

I can deactivate parking sensors by just pressing the button (obviously only temporary)


----------



## 237tonybates

Kenway said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the parking sensors and I never experienced this problem (probably because I don't drive often in town?), however what do you mean exactly for "automatic activation" ? mine work always in a kind of "automatic" mode (I mean, I never have to press the button to have them working) :?:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option to turn off the "always on" parking sensors. Since they basically activate if you are going below a certain speed. Which is the usual speed you do when you are in heavy traffic or driving on a cramped street.
> 
> It sounds like a good idea. If you live somewhere where you dont have traffic or have the need to squeeze between parked cars in small streets. Otherwise it turns on when you dont need it.
> 
> With update to the MMI some cars (jeebsy's for example) get this option to turn on or off this feature. And just have park assistance turn on when you put it in reverse or press the button.
> 
> Older MY models dont have this. While newer ones have the feature right from the factory.
Click to expand...

I did this to turn on with my a3 8v so should be the same on the tt . 
10 - Park Assist
SaC = 71679
Long coding
Byte 3
Bit 4 = Active

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaf140

I am looking for someone in the Northwest of England to update my VC. I have updated the MMI from 1133 to 1339. For the rest I do not have the tools - happy to pay someone for their time.


----------



## jeebsy

kevin#34 said:


> I can deactivate parking sensors by just pressing the button (obviously only temporary)


It comes on every time you drop below 5mph, so if you are in tight traffic then every time you slow down again you need to cancel. Mine did this because of an aftermarket TTRS grill, you'd slow down and then BEEP. Cancel it, move off, slow down, BEEP. It gets really annoying.

@Kenway - hopefully the coding above helps, i had a feeling that even if the option wasn't displayed there would be an option to disable it through coding?



zaf140 said:


> I am looking for someone in the Northwest of England to update my VC. I have updated the MMI from 1133 to 1339. For the rest I do not have the tools - happy to pay someone for their time.


Contact North Eat VAG Adaptations. Ryan did my update and would recommend the service


----------



## b22tt

Kenway said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the parking sensors and I never experienced this problem (probably because I don't drive often in town?), however what do you mean exactly for "automatic activation" ? mine work always in a kind of "automatic" mode (I mean, I never have to press the button to have them working) :?:
> 
> 
> 
> There is an option to turn off the "always on" parking sensors. Since they basically activate if you are going below a certain speed. Which is the usual speed you do when you are in heavy traffic or driving on a cramped street.
> 
> It sounds like a good idea. If you live somewhere where you dont have traffic or have the need to squeeze between parked cars in small streets. Otherwise it turns on when you dont need it.
> 
> With update to the MMI some cars (jeebsy's for example) get this option to turn on or off this feature. And just have park assistance turn on when you put it in reverse or press the button.
> 
> Older MY models dont have this. While newer ones have the feature right from the factory.
Click to expand...

This feature is already included in 1339.


----------



## Kenway

b22tt said:


> This feature is already included in 1339.


I believe you all. Problem is that there is no such feature present in my MMI. With 1339 version   
No idea how. My friend updated the MMI via his USB. If I go to the MMI info. It will say SW 1339.

If I use OBDEleven it will say: *SW 1339 (in the 5F Multimedia module)*. The only place where it says any different *SW is in 37 module (Navigation). Where it says SW 884*. Is this normal?

Any ideas? :?

*UPDATE:Only fault code I get is "Checking software version management" B201A00- status "static", priority 6. *


----------



## zaf140

Would it be possible to copy files and flash using a USB storage rather than SD card? If so what would be the mount command to type assuming USB port 2? 
Thanks


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

zaf140 said:


> Would it be possible to copy files and flash using a USB storage rather than SD card? If so what would be the mount command to type assuming USB port 2?
> Thanks


No, you can not.

D-link can only communicate with the SD cards.


----------



## zaf140

After a successful update of MMI to version 1339, I am now trying to update the VC before attempting flashing.

In the red SW Update menu it lists a lot of items with N/A next to them except FPK where is shows [D] but Start Update item at the bottom is disabled. When I go into FPK it has a further list of items with [D] next to them except gss-inic (2) where it has [N]. Opening a random one, it has 2 things Bootloader (0-> 0) and App (940->800) with empty (tick?) boxes next to them...

I can't seem to find any discussion about how to do this update. Would I need to obtain a one level newer version of the VC update to the one I have first, not sure what mine is MY17 prob 27x something OBD on the way, or do I need to tweak any file of the VC files before attempting?

Thank you


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

zaf140 said:


> After a successful update of MMI to version 1339, I am now trying to update the VC before attempting flashing.
> 
> In the red SW Update menu it lists a lot of items with N/A next to them except FPK where is shows [D] but Start Update item at the bottom is disabled. When I go into FPK it has a further list of items with [D] next to them except gss-inic (2) where it has [N]. Opening a random one, it has 2 things Bootloader (0-> 0) and App (940->800) with empty (tick?) boxes next to them...
> 
> I can't seem to find any discussion about how to do this update. Would I need to obtain a one level newer version of the VC update to the one I have first, not sure what mine is MY17 prob 27x something OBD on the way, or do I need to tweak any file of the VC files before attempting?
> 
> Thank you


The "D" Stands for Downgrade, meaning that you don't need to use the 0296 update (that's expected from a 2017 model as it will have index ending in 790B most likely).

Go ahead with patching (if you've already done the coding, then you should already have the Audi Smartphone Interface icon in your menu)


----------



## zaf140

All sorted - I now have Audi Smartphone Interface in the main menu. It wasn't with difficulties though:

Some instructions stated using flashlock command before using flashit, when I did that it would fail saying "read-only file system". So I figured I would use flashunlock command first (programme copied from the same place as flashit). That then worked fine.

Another issue was that the reboot command produced some errors and very numerous lines of attempts to reboot. I lost connection but it wasn't a convincing reboot. As a result the VC would not switch off when I turned the ignition off and opened the door, and also BT connection became "unavailable". Without panicking I reconnected to it and issued a reboot command and it worked well. Finally I enabled CarPlay etc from OBD Eleven.

Thank you very much m4k4r0vbf and everyone else who took their time to contribute to the guides.


----------



## kevin#34

well done! is a quite easy and safe process, when you don't need to update the VC..


----------



## pcbbc

zaf140 said:


> Some instructions stated using flashlock command before using flashit, when I did that it would fail saying "read-only file system". So I figured I would use flashunlock command first (programme copied from the same place as flashit). That then worked fine.


Or as per this post the flashlock command takes a parameter&#8230;.


Code:


flashlock unlock

or


Code:


flashlock lock

Otherwise flashlock on its own (when the flash is already locked) simply reports the currently locked state.


----------



## zaf140

It looks like my FEC file isn't accepted by the system as all the features within my modified FEC (generated using FECContainerEditor) are seen illegal in the activation keys including my existing BT and Nav features which stopped working.

When I restored my original FEC it brought back BT, Nav and other keys as legal, and these features work but there are quite a few other activation keys which are marked illegal. As for the ASI icon, it appears I have only been able to place it in the menu though enabling by OBD but functionally it does not work as the activations are not done.

I thought I had patched it successfully. In fact I did twice to make sure... I am trying to figure out if my modified FEC was corrupt or the flashing didn't do the work. My VC version is 0325, HW H42... There is a mention of utilising the exceptions text file, is that an option?

Cheers


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

zaf140 said:


> It looks like my FEC file isn't accepted by the system as all the features within my modified FEC (generated using FECContainerEditor) are seen illegal in the activation keys including my existing BT and Nav features which stopped working.
> 
> When I restored my original FEC it brought back BT, Nav and other keys as legal, and these features work but there are quite a few other activation keys which are marked illegal. As for the ASI icon, it appears I have only been able to place it in the menu though enabling by OBD but functionally it does not work as the activations are not done.
> 
> I thought I had patched it successfully. In fact I did twice to make sure... I am trying to figure out if my modified FEC was corrupt or the flashing didn't do the work. My VC version is 0325, HW H42... There is a mention of utilising the exceptions text file, is that an option?
> 
> Cheers


You didn't patch it correctly...VC version is irrelevant as long as you have the ASI icon.

I can help you tomorrow evening if you need. Just PM your Whatsapp.


----------



## zaf140

The forum is not letting me send private messages yet.
If you can please message me with your number I will respond by WhatsApp. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kenway

Does anyone know how to clear "Checking software version management" B201A00 fault via OBDEleven?


----------



## 21tesla

Kenway said:


> Does anyone know how to clear "Checking software version management" B201A00 fault via OBDEleven?


There is an adapation in 5F called "conformation of installation change" 
It might be worth trying to XOR the current value with C9D2 and then write it back.


----------



## Kenway

21tesla said:


> Kenway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to clear "Checking software version management" B201A00 fault via OBDEleven?
> 
> 
> 
> There is an adapation in 5F called "conformation of installation change"
> It might be worth trying to XOR the current value with C9D2 and then write it back.
Click to expand...

http://mib-helper.com/im-so-xory/
Something like this??


----------



## kevin#34

exactly


----------



## Kenway

Can someone help me?

I did as you said and:
1. went to F5 and to the "Instalation Confirmation blabla".
2. In there, there was a value (4-digit number 2061).
3. I entered this value in to the link I provided and it gave me e9b3.
4. I entered the new value back in to the same place where 2061 value was being displayed. (i entered it as it was written with numbers and letters (small caps).
5. Held the accept button to confirm new value.

BUT the old 2061 value did not change to e9b3


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Kenway said:


> Can someone help me?
> 
> I did as you said and:
> 1. went to F5 and to the "Instalation Confirmation blabla".
> 2. In there, there was a value (4-digit number 2061).
> 3. I entered this value in to the link I provided and it gave me e9b3.
> 4. I entered the new value back in to the same place where 2061 value was being displayed. (i entered it as it was written with numbers and letters (small caps).
> 5. Held the accept button to confirm new value.
> 
> BUT the old 2061 value did not change to e9b3


That's normal. Check the error again, delete it and you'll see that it doesn't come back.


----------



## Kenway

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Kenway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me?
> 
> I did as you said and:
> 1. went to F5 and to the "Instalation Confirmation blabla".
> 2. In there, there was a value (4-digit number 2061).
> 3. I entered this value in to the link I provided and it gave me e9b3.
> 4. I entered the new value back in to the same place where 2061 value was being displayed. (i entered it as it was written with numbers and letters (small caps).
> 5. Held the accept button to confirm new value.
> 
> BUT the old 2061 value did not change to e9b3
> 
> 
> 
> That's normal. Check the error again, delete it and you'll see that it doesn't come back.
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Jonathan Motors

hi!
i have this version on my tt 2015
MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015) 
what is the newest version? and how i download it?
tnx!


----------



## kevin#34

newest available is 1339, for downloading it just check the latest provided link going back in this topic


----------



## Jonathan Motors

I don’t find any link that work


----------



## kevin#34

mhh, probably all expired
😕


----------



## Jonathan Motors

I found a link to download 1339
And i update it on my car 
Now how i activate audi smartphone interface ?


----------



## Bossweb

Kenway said:


> Does anyone know how to clear "Checking software version management" B201A00 fault via OBDEleven?


Hi Mate! 🖐🏻
Here I leave you a post that I published in another forum, where I explain in detail how to erase that error 📝









Borrar Error - B201A00 Comprobación Gestión de la Versión de Software


Buenas!! 🖐️ Os traigo un pequeño manual de como eliminar el Error - B201A00 Comprobación Gestión de la Versión de Software (1555 - Check Software Version Management) 😉 Para todos los que hayáis actualizado en algún momento el software del MMI, habréis comprobado que se os quedan grabados varios e...




www.audisport-iberica.com


----------



## Bossweb

I have a problem, hopefully someone can help me ☺

My friend has a 2016 Audi TT, with these versions 📝:
*Unit 5F - MMI*:
MHI2_ER_AU43x_*P5098 *(updated this afternoon)
SW: *1339

Unit 17 - VC:*
8S0920790A
SW: *0265*
HW: 35

This afternoon they have activated the CarPlay & Android Auto + licenses maps in the car, but the Audi Smartphone Interface icon does not appear on the VC 😔

The values have been changed:
*Google_GAL* to ON
*Apple_DIO* to ON
... but it still does not appear on the screen.

Although I connect the cable to the mobile, it does absolutely nothing, neither with an iPhone nor with Android 🥺


----------



## Bossweb

Does anyone know if I need to update the VC SW for it to work? 

I have located *SW 296* of the VC, 8S0 906 961 AE - VC 0296.zip, but I don't know if it is necessary to do something before updating the VC, any advice? 🙄

Could I directly upgrade from 265 to 296 with the SD?


----------



## Bossweb

This afternoon I tried to update the VC to 296, but it gave me this error at the beginning of the update :

*Device reporting error FPK: 0 Error Code 142* 
(3 options to choose from: Retry, Skip, Cancel)










I was scared, and I have canceled the update process . Does anyone know if this error is normal? How could I fix / update it?


----------



## Mokorx

Bossweb said:


> This afternoon I tried to update the VC to 296, but it gave me this error at the beginning of the update :
> 
> *Device reporting error FPK: 0 Error Code 142*
> (3 options to choose from: Retry, Skip, Cancel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was scared, and I have canceled the update process . Does anyone know if this error is normal? How could I fix / update it?


Once you hit start update place the remote key to the proxomity area for reading remote key on side of steering wheel. The update wants to make sure that you have the remote key.


----------



## Bossweb

Ohh, thank you so much for the information! 👏 @Mokorx 

I read about that error in the first post, but I didn't quite understand what to do, but seeing the photo, I understood.

- Do you know if I can upgrade directly from SW 265 to SW 296 from SD like I was doing this afternoon? 🤔

- It is that in older versions of the VC, it is not possible to go directly to 296, right? 🥺

- After the update, would the Audi Smartphone Interface icon appear in the VC? 🤞


----------



## Mokorx

Bossweb said:


> Ohh, thank you so much for the information! 👏 @Mokorx
> 
> I read about that error in the first post, but I didn't quite understand what to do, but seeing the photo, I understood.
> 
> - Do you know if I can upgrade directly from SW 265 to SW 296 from SD like I was doing this afternoon? 🤔
> 
> - It is that in older versions of the VC, it is not possible to go directly to 296, right? 🥺
> 
> - After the update, would the Audi Smartphone Interface icon appear in the VC? 🤞


It is the hardware that limit the update. 

*8S0920790 Cannot update to 296 without special intervention*

*8S090270A can be update to 296 using conventional method. This hardware started on TT out of factory 04/2015 (look on your VIN label)


One caution, you need to make sure you use a known good SD card error from bad area of SD card could cause failure if the firmware is written to bad area.

After update Audi smartphone will not appear on VC until you code 5F on Apple DIO & Google GAL plus reset your MIB2 5F.*


----------



## Bossweb

Mokorx said:


> It is the hardware that limit the update.
> 
> *8S0920790 Cannot update to 296 without special intervention*
> 
> *8S090270A can be update to 296 using conventional method. This hardware started on TT out of factory 04/2015 (look on your VIN label)
> 
> 
> One caution, you need to make sure you use a known good SD card error from bad area of SD card could cause failure if the firmware is written to bad area.
> 
> After update Audi smartphone will not appear on VC until you code 5F on Apple DIO & Google GAL plus reset your MIB2 5F.*


Thanks again! 👏 

This is the complete information with the reference and SW and HW versions of Unit 17:










Since you have the reference ending in *A*, could i update the VC from the current 265 to the 296 from the SD right? 

After the update, no current configuration or parameters of the VC are lost, right?


----------



## Mokorx

Bossweb said:


> Thanks again! 👏
> 
> This is the complete information with the reference and SW and HW versions of Unit 17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have the reference ending in *A*, could i update the VC from the current 265 to the 296 from the SD right?
> 
> After the update, no current configuration or parameters of the VC are lost, right?





Bossweb said:


> Thanks again! 👏
> 
> This is the complete information with the reference and SW and HW versions of Unit 17:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have the reference ending in *A*, could i update the VC from the current 265 to the 296 from the SD right?
> 
> After the update, no current configuration or parameters of the VC are lost, right?


Yes, you can update from 265 to 296 with 8S0920790A.

Configuration and paramters will be intact on VC after update.

Cheers


----------



## Bossweb

Mokorx said:


> Yes, you can update from 265 to 296 with 8S0920790A.
> 
> Configuration and paramters will be intact on VC after update.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot Mate! 👏

Great! 👌
I will try to update the VC this weekend, so I hope the update is completed without problems and after this, then you see the Audi Smartphone Interface icon and the CarPlay & Android Auto works ☺


----------



## Bossweb

@Mokorx 
I already have everything updated and activated! 🥳

This weekend, I tried again to update the VC, bringing the remote key closer to the steering wheel and the process finished successfully! 😎










Thank you very much for the help and the quick responses! 👏


----------



## Bossweb

After the update, I got several errors in the VC like the speed regulator and the TPMS were not available 



















I did a full autoscan with the OBDeleven and 46 errors appeared .

But after erasing the errors, driving about 10 minutes with the car and restarting the MMI, everything was perfect and clean of errors! 🤩


----------



## ChriKn

For people with Letterless (no A) I can vouch for Loren87 on Telegram.
He did a great job for 100€, no problem at all..
Great / open way to communicate. Apparently form Spain (even if I wouldn't 100% count on it...)


----------



## Andre:)

good night @all i will try to update my system too
regards for all the info


----------



## Kenway

Quick question regarding the MMI update to 1339.
I followed the instructions. But, I noticed that my 5F module says SW 1339 while the Navigation module still shows my old SW 884.

Is this normal?


----------



## Kenway

If anyone does any OBDeleven scanning in near future. If you can remember to just see what SW version is shown in your 5F vs your Navigation module. And report the results to me either here or PM me 

Greatly appreciated and no rush


----------



## Mokorx

Kenway said:


> If anyone does any OBDeleven scanning in near future. If you can remember to just see what SW version is shown in your 5F vs your Navigation module. And report the results to me either here or PM me
> 
> Greatly appreciated and no rush


My TT only has 5F Multimedia when scan with OBDeleven. Can you take picture of your scan of Navigation module?


----------



## Kenway

Hi Mokorx,
Not sure what you mean by "picture of your SCAN of Nav module". I prepared you my phone's screen shots that show Navigation module in detail. I hope this helps


----------



## Kenway

You can see in the last one how Navigation module shows 884 vs 1339 SW of the 5f media module


----------



## Jacopo79

Guys yesterday I did the update with the LOREN87. This guy is just magical. In a short time he has done this delicate job (from 218 to 295) and with a small amount of $ ... I recommend Loren 100% !! first the image with old system and then after update with the ASI icon and the unit selection mode in rev. Everything works fine.

Jacopo


----------



## Mokorx

Kenway said:


> You can see in the last one how Navigation module shows 884 vs 1339 SW of the 5f media module


Kenway

My TT MY 2018 does not have Naviagation module address 37. Just have multimedia module address 5F only. I have not seen any TT that unit 37 pop up when scan with OBD11 or ODIS.

By the way is your car a TT eventhough the hw and sw number indicate 8S0 which is TT MK3! There are a few module on your scan that I never see on my TT (2B steering lock). My TT just have 16 steering column.


----------



## Jacopo79

Hello friends. Someone of you, after update @ 295 or above, have tried to gain android auto/carplay wireless?

Here is the instruction:
Adaptation

Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit

Name: Vehicle configuration

Values:

Google_GAL_Wireless:

Old value: Off

New value: On

wlan_5ghz_switch:

Old value: Not activated

New value: activated

Apple_DIO_Wireless:

Old value: Off

New value: On

Or we need a dongle to gain the wireless mode?

Jacopo


----------



## Mokorx

Jacopo79 said:


> Hello friends. Someone of you, after update @ 295 or above, have tried to gain android auto/carplay wireless?
> 
> Here is the instruction:
> Adaptation
> 
> Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
> 
> Name: Vehicle configuration
> 
> Values:
> 
> Google_GAL_Wireless:
> 
> Old value: Off
> 
> New value: On
> 
> wlan_5ghz_switch:
> 
> Old value: Not activated
> 
> New value: activated
> 
> Apple_DIO_Wireless:
> 
> Old value: Off
> 
> New value: On
> 
> Or we need a dongle to gain the wireless mode?
> 
> Jacopo


I have tried all of the above to no vail.

A dongle is needed. They are approx. $60-80 (Carlinkit). There are other brand.


----------



## Jacopo79

Carlinkit will work? On Amazon's feedback opinions are very different and sometimes very bad about this brand


----------



## 237tonybates

Only carplay ,not aa 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenway

Mokorx said:


> Kenway
> 
> My TT MY 2018 does not have Naviagation module address 37. Just have multimedia module address 5F only. I have not seen any TT that unit 37 pop up when scan with OBD11 or ODIS.
> 
> By the way is your car a TT eventhough the hw and sw number indicate 8S0 which is TT MK3! There are a few module on your scan that I never see on my TT (2B steering lock). My TT just have 16 steering column.


It’s a MK3 TT alright. 2015 model early production.

Regarding the missing or extra modules.

when I borrowed my friends OBDEleven for the first time. I didnt know how to use it. (And OBD forums are atrocious as well as the company provided “instructions”)

i accidentally removed all the modules voa gateway. And fumbled for 3 days trying to get it all undone.

I managed to do it in the end when I selected an option to rescan gateway list (or something like that). These modules came up.
All are green which means they exist and OBDELEVEN can communicate with them.

before that when i tried to add by myself (not knowing what exists on my car or not) I got yellow and black statuses on modules (as in they dont respond/dont exist)

I will try to redo the gateway list again next time I borrow the dongle.

But all of these respond normally so far.


----------



## kevin#34

ALWAYS ALWAYS make a scan of all modules, before attempting to change anything!


----------



## toskic

Buongiorno, scrivo dall'Italia. Sono Ezio è un piacere far parte del vs forum.
Ho un'audi tt competition che ha i seguenti dati firmware e software (foto).
Quale firmware devo scaricare ? e il link ?


----------



## kevin#34

Hello Ezio, you should be writing in English, if you want to have other members replies...
 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ezio Benvenuto, se scrivi in Italiano non avrai molte risposte..
mi pare di capire che la tua sia un modello 2017, in tal caso puoi scaricare la 1339 che dovrebbe essere linkata da qualche parte nelle pagine precedenti di questo 3ed, altrimenti io la ho.. 
per curiosita', da dove scrivi? abbiamo un gruppo TT mk3 Italia su telegram...


----------



## pcbbc

toskic said:


> Hello, I write from Italy. I'm Ezio it's a pleasure to be part of your forum.
> I have an audi tt competition which has the following firmware and software data (photo).
> Which firmware should I download? and the link?


You should have 1339 for your MIB.
Download


----------



## toskic

pcbbc said:


> Dovresti avere 1339 per il tuo MIB.
> Scarica
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Scusa pcbbc
> nel tuo google drive, devo scaricare solo il nome del file MIB (2,1) GB?


----------



## pcbbc

toskic said:


> Scusa pcbbc
> nel tuo google drive, devo scaricare solo il nome del file MIB (2,1) GB?


Sorry, as has been previously pointed out this is an English language forum. So please use Google translate and post in English, as I had to with your first post. I do not speak Italian (and neither do the vast majority of members here), but took pity on you for your first post.


----------



## kevin#34

apologize for him (he can't speak English) and thanks for linking the 1339, I am supporting him via PM


----------



## Andre:)

@kevin#34 
hi kevin i have just read about mk3 group on telegram, cool.
can I enter?


----------



## kevin#34

of course!


----------



## Slons

Hello,

About Audi TT letterless VC (8S0 920 790) update - someone told me that this firmware will be correct:

AU_C1_AU724_0253_0400_prod_8S0906961AF

Audi R8 letterless VC was updated without any problem. And seems Audi TT VC is absolutely the same like Audi R8.

Could someone confirm or decline this information?


----------



## albe0876

I think absolutely no..different car..different firmware

You need to install at list 290 verision (better 295-296) for ASI

Ask for : @Loren87 on Telegram if needed


----------



## Slons

Jacopo79 said:


> Carlinkit will work? On Amazon's feedback opinions are very different and sometimes very bad about this brand





albe0876 said:


> I think absolutely no..different car..different firmware
> 
> You need to install at list 290 verision (better 295-296) for ASI
> 
> Ask for : @Loren87 on Telegram if needed


If different firmware - that mean VC will not accept this firmware, right? But if accept - it should work, isn't it?


----------



## albe0876

Slons said:


> If different firmware - that mean VC will not accept this firmware, right? But if accept - it should work, isn't it?


Try it at your risk if you want..


----------



## Slons

If VC will accept update automatically - it is no any risk at all. 

As I suppose - people who know this just don't want this "big secret" to become for free for everyone, because they charge 100-130 Eur or even more for this "trick".

And if nobody tell that it is not possible - seems I'm on a right way.


----------



## albe0876

Slons said:


> If VC will accept update automatically - it is no any risk at all.
> 
> As I suppose - people who know this just don't want this "big secret" to become for free for everyone, because they charge 100-130 Eur or even more for this "trick".
> 
> And if nobody tell that it is not possible - seems I'm on a right way.


Please try this and let us know if you think that you are right.
But prepare you to change your brick Virtual Cockpit at a very big amount of cash..
130 Euro are nothing compared to this

Let us know


----------



## Slons

albe0876 said:


> Please try this and let us know if you think that you are right.
> But prepare you to change your brick Virtual Cockpit at a very big amount of cash..
> 130 Euro are nothing compared to this
> 
> Let us know


If VC will accept this firmware as it is (without any modifications (metainfo, eeprom etc) - VC could not be bricked, it's obviosly.


----------



## albe0876

Slons said:


> If VC will accept this firmware as it is (without any modifications (metainfo, eeprom etc) - VC could not be bricked, it's obviosly.


If so,why you are here to ask info?
press start update and enjoy!

this question was discussed here hundred time .
Also Audi dealers in the world says that VC 790 letterless is not updatable after 224 (if i remember well) because the hardware is to old.
So No ASI icon in menu ( it appear from 290 version).

As i told you only a few guys know how adapt the 295 firmware on this old cluster.
One of this that many user here have used many time is : @Loren87

Nothing about R8 firmware as far as i know.


----------



## Slons

albe0876 said:


> If so,why you are here to ask info?
> press start update and enjoy!


I asked to community, not to you personally. Sorry to say but your numerous answers are rather helpless. You didn't written any technically information, but mostly your emotions. Let's give the possibility for other community members to answer about this, OK?



albe0876 said:


> this question was discussed here hundred time .
> Also Audi dealers in the world says that VC 790 letterless is not updatable after 224 (if i remember well) because the hardware is to old.
> So No ASI icon in menu ( it appear from 290 version).


Audi dealers in the whole world know NOTHING, so this argument is not smart. Audi dealers know how to sell car and spare parts, nothing else.



albe0876 said:


> As i told you only a few guys know how adapt the 295 firmware on this old cluster.
> One of this that many user here have used many time is : @Loren87
> 
> Nothing about R8 firmware as far as i know.


Earlier or later all "secret" information becomes free in this field, it is just question of time. 

R8 has also the only one screen on VC, like TT. So it is not obligatory that hardware and firmware are different. It could be just different codings.


----------



## albe0876

Slons said:


> I asked to community, not to you personally. Sorry to say but your numerous answers are rather helpless. You didn't written any technically information, but mostly your emotions. Let's give the possibility for other community members to answer about this, OK?
> 
> ok wait other member replyes
> that are not my emotions but waht is know at today and discussed in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Audi dealers in the whole world know NOTHING, so this argument is not smart. Audi dealers know how to sell car and spare parts, nothing else.
> 
> Feel free to think so
> 
> 
> Earlier or later all "secret" information becomes free in this field, it is just question of time.
> 
> R8 has also the only one screen on VC, like TT. So it is not obligatory that hardware and firmware are different. It could be just different codings.


We hope all that you are right in this case.

have you got this R8 firmware?
could you share it with all the members here on the forum?


----------



## giusemanuel

For someone who has an R8, a new VC is not a problem... but to avoid trouble I would go to an audi .... however, if you feel like it, please try and let us know if the firmware for the TT is also good on the R8.

Good luck


----------



## Slons

Here is link to this firmware:






AU_C1_AU724_0253_0400_prod_8S0906961AF.7z







drive.google.com





And I can't state thta it's for R8 only. I just know that it works for letterless VC on R8. So it could be common firmware for both R8 and TT letterless VC.


----------



## albe0876

Slons said:


> Here is link to this firmware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AU_C1_AU724_0253_0400_prod_8S0906961AF.7z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't state thta it's for R8 only. I just know that it works for letterless VC on R8. So it could be common firmware for both R8 and TT letterless VC.


downloaded : definitely not working on a TT , but it s just my opinion !


----------



## Slons

albe0876 said:


> downloaded : definitely not working on a TT , but it s just my opinion !


Any arguments, may be?


----------



## albe0876

no argument , only look at your file
cheers


----------



## Slons

albe0876 said:


> no argument , only look at your file
> cheers


 seems you just collect your posts. 
No arguments - value of your posts = 0


----------



## albe0876

i respect your opinion

feel free to think that! 

no problem for me

bye


----------



## Jurukoshi

My TT mk3-2015. I don't know if my fw is the latest one. hope everyone can help me. sorry my english is not good. Thanks


----------



## albe0876

Jurukoshi said:


> My TT mk3-2015. I don't know if my fw is the latest one. hope everyone can help me. sorry my english is not good. Thanks
> View attachment 478519



it's seems you have an old version of firmware 0229 .
So probably an old 790 Letterless VC.
For confermation please scan your unit 17 with obd11 or vcds and come back .

cheers


----------



## pcbbc

albe0876 said:


> it's seems you have an old version of firmware 0229 .
> So probably an old 790 Letterless VC.
> For condermation please scan you unit 17 with obd11 or vcds and come back .


Yes, very likely an old cluster.

The other option, if you don’t have a scan tool, is to simply try the VC update.
The update will not start if you have an old letterless VC.
Remember to hold your key next to the steering wheel and “Retry” if you get the "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" message.


----------



## Jurukoshi

I tried and it didn't find the update


----------



## albe0876

Jurukoshi said:


> I tried and it didn't find the update
> View attachment 478524


try again to start the update from red menu


----------



## Mokorx

Jurukoshi said:


> I tried and it didn't find the update


Check your VIN plate on driver side door on which month the car is out of factory 0x 2015. If it before 05/2015 you cannot update to 265, 290,295, 296 with normal routine.

Why do you want to update the VC firmware?


----------



## Musterknabe

Hello people,
to get the needed data from the VC you don't necessarily need obd11 or VCDS.

You can get the info as follows

Ignition on
Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.

Unfortunately, I also have the problem a VC without INDEX installed. 
It is probably only from SW 290/295 the entry for Carplay / Android Auto visible. With each change to another view, everything is to build from scratch.


----------



## albe0876

Musterknabe said:


> Hello people,
> to get the needed data from the VC you don't necessarily need obd11 or VCDS.
> 
> You can get the info as follows
> 
> Ignition on
> Press 2x 0.0 in short succession - short pause - press 3x 0.0 and hold the 3rd time.
> 
> Unfortunately, I also have the problem a VC without INDEX installed.
> It is probably only from SW 290/295 the entry for Carplay / Android Auto visible. With each change to another view, everything is to build from scratch.


I will try your procedure for read out info in the VC asap . Many thanks.

To solve your index issue you have to update your letterless Vc to 295.

Cheers


----------



## Andre:)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> yes , this avoid risks to loosing this optional


There's no need to use the User Defined option and deselect AMP. It's completely safe to leave it.

On Bose systems (such as Audi A7) you do need to either use a walk-through loop (see attached) as skipping the AMP update via the User Defined menu can cause problems.

If you do somehow update the Bose by mistake, you will lose sound completely amd will need to upload it's parameters again via VCP.
[/QUOTE]

how can I restore B&O settings ?
thx


----------



## Jurukoshi

I have updated to 1339 but apple carplay is not showing


----------



## pcbbc

Needs to be enabled. Firstly by adding the correct SWaP code to the FecContainer.FEC file. Secondly by setting correct adaptations using VCDS (or similar coding tool).

Have you performed those steps?

Edit: And also you need the correct unit 17 cluster firmware as well (1339 is just the version from the MIB unit 5F). Did you update the VC?


----------



## giusemanuel

pcbbc said:


> Needs to be enabled. Firstly by adding the correct SWaP code to the FecContainer.FEC file. Secondly by setting correct adaptations using VCDS (or similar coding tool).
> 
> have you performed those steps?


you also need to mod your mmi otherwise it won't work


----------



## pcbbc

giusemanuel said:


> you also need to mod your mmi otherwise it won't work


Correct, although I took that as read as part of the “FecContainer” step. I could have been more clear. “Mod” in this case means flash the modified stage2 ifs.


----------



## giusemanuel

pcbbc said:


> Correct, although I took that as read as part of the “FecContainer” step. I could have been more clear. “Mod” in this case means flash the modified stage2 ifs.


exactly but it is all already extensively written on the thread, just read on.


----------



## Mokorx

Jurukoshi said:


> I have updated to 1339 but apple carplay is not showing


You have to do hacking and coding to enable Carplay. Just update firmware will not do it.


----------



## Musterknabe

albe0876 said:


> To solve your index issue you have to update your letterless Vc to 295.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 
the problem is known but unfortunately I can not find a firmware that brings my VC to 295.
The people who could update my old VC unfortunately want to have money for it :-(


----------



## pcbbc

For letterless VC the details are not posted here, or anywhere else on the internet, at least that I know of.

So, if you want ASI icon on the VC, you have no option but to pay.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

I see people with 790 clusters are still hoping to get the ASI icon to show.

Here's the 0295 VC update: 42.5 MB file on MEGA

For anyone brave enough to experiment: Good luck, it's your choice.

I can tell you that I've tried it on 790 cluster and the update is visible and got performed 'apparently correct' all the way to the end, but when I checked after....the ld version was still showing, so nothing got updated! I can't explain how, but that was my experience.

If you make progress, let everyone know.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Andre:) said:


> There's no need to use the User Defined option and deselect AMP. It's completely safe to leave it.
> 
> On Bose systems (such as Audi A7) you do need to either use a walk-through loop (see attached) as skipping the AMP update via the User Defined menu can cause problems.
> 
> If you do somehow update the Bose by mistake, you will lose sound completely amd will need to upload it's parameters again via VCP.


how can I restore B&O settings ?
thx
[/QUOTE]

By loading the Amp parameter back into Module 47 via VCP or ODIS.
How in name of potatoes did you get into the situation of losing parameters?!?


----------



## Andre:)

m4k4r0vbf said:


> how can I restore B&O settings ?
> thx


By loading the Amp parameter back into Module 47 via VCP or ODIS.
How in name of potatoes did you get into the situation of losing parameters?!?
[/QUOTE]

i haven’t deselect amo from the update list…
Where can I find mod 47 parameter?

after upgrading I think that is changed gear and suspension settings in my TTS.
Auto settings is changed very much.
To Gear put lower you have to push more and rear suspension are more hard and when there is rain the car looks like moving in the rear.
With normal condition the setup is better and I can turning fastest


----------



## Stefanos

Musterknabe said:


> Hi,
> the problem is known but unfortunately I can not find a firmware that brings my VC to 295.
> The people who could update my old VC unfortunately want to have money for it :-(


Hi, just had my 2015 TT updated to VC 295, CarPlay and Map Updates enabled from Loren87. Solid work, took 90 min over the internet. IMHO, small price to pay for the result...


----------



## snato94

hello everyone and thanks for your precious time.
in the picture there is the version of my TT, could you please tell me the download link to the software suitable for the update? 

to get to the latest version i have to change the cockpit?


----------



## giusemanuel

snato94 said:


> View attachment 479063
> hello everyone and thanks for your precious time.
> in the picture there is the version of my TT, could you please tell me the download link to the software suitable for the update?
> 
> to get to the latest version i have to change the cockpit?


You can update to 1339 directly. I can’t upload now but probably other user can. 
Is your a MY2015 model?


----------



## Andre:)

someone have vcds o OBD11 in Italy near milan to help me?


----------



## kevin#34

just 500 km lower


----------



## richieetorres

Good morning all!

I am actually unable to find out which version I have, what I can update to, or if this is the latest one. Can you guys help a new TT owner out? 😁










I have a 2016 Audi TT Coupe living in California, USA.


----------



## kevin#34

is the 0414, but I believe that EU sw versions are different from US ones


----------



## richieetorres

kevin#34 said:


> is the 0414, but I believe that EU sw versions are different from US ones


Oh crud. I did realize this is a .co.uk forum, I was hoping that maybe you guys also post US firmware :|

Would this be the latest software installed for this vehicle? I am getting an ODB11 tomorrow to see what I can do with that little device


----------



## Kenway

richieetorres said:


> Oh crud. I did realize this is a .co.uk forum, I was hoping that maybe you guys also post US firmware :|
> 
> Would this be the latest software installed for this vehicle? I am getting an ODB11 tomorrow to see what I can do with that little device


Yes your "good morning kids" at 22:00 European time gave it away. 

With OBDEleven, you cannot use it to update your MMI software version nor your VC firmware. It can however tell you which version of MMI SW and VC firmware you have (and it will tell you which VC firmware is the latest. For some reason it doesn't do the same for MMI SW version).

I would try AUDIZINE or even better AudiWorld *(this one is almost exclusively American forum*). From what I saw there the latest US MMI version is in the 14XXs' while in here its 1339.


----------



## Brewsi

base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Because of the update requests on other threads hereby the real tested situations, all the shared info I will put into my first post.
> 
> First of all there are 2 different updates available, one for module 5F (MIB) and one for module 17 (VC)
> Furthermore it depends on which hardware version your unit is:
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790E MY2020
> ?
> 
> Updates for 5F
> 
> Version to start with :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015)
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4204 MU-Software 1169 (MY2018)
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> 
> Known versions for module 17 (VC)
> 0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
> 0218 ( 8S0 906 961 E)
> 0221
> 0264 (8S0 906 961 B)
> 0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
> 0290 (8S0 906 961 AD)
> 0296 (8S0 906 961 AE) Download: Bezpieczny hosting plików
> 
> If the upgrade fails due to error: "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column.
> 
> I've tried to upgrade my unit 17 from 0221 --> 0264, the update will load but will give N/A for all the options, so can't be installed.
> 
> Please share all the info you have tried so we can keep this thread up to date
> 
> side note, the reason for wanted to upgrade to at least version 290 is that then the Audi Smartphone Interface (ASI) will be available within the VC. In previous versions the system can be activated (see other thread) but will not show up within VC.


----------



## Brewsi

Hi,
MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015)
As a owner of a 2015 Audi TT I am hoping to get the maps updated and wondering if the link to the download site is still live.

thanks


----------



## kevin#34

2022 map update just released, link is in the map update discussion


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> 2022 map update just released, link is in the map update discussion


Maps: Link
Firmware: Link


----------



## Xniives

Hi Guys,

I hope all are well, I want your help if is possible, I have a MK3 2018, and I want to activate Android and applecar, but I can't, any idea to do that? update?

this is the information of the car

Best Regards.


----------



## kevin#34

just follow the instructios provided in this thread, if you can


----------



## sTTeZ

Hi everybody, I've a 2015 TT that currently running "MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316". I wasn't able to update the MMI to latest version "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098" because of this message attached. The English translation is:" no valid data for the update were found on the SD card".
Anyone can help me?









Inviato dal mio SM-T970 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## giusemanuel

sTTeZ said:


> Hi everybody, I've a 2015 TT that currently running "MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316". I wasn't able to update the MMI to latest version "MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098" because of this message attached. The English translation is:" no valid data for the update were found on the SD card".
> Anyone can help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T970 utilizzando Tapatalk


Have you unzipped files on sdcard?


----------



## sTTeZ

giusemanuel said:


> Have you unzipped files on sdcard?
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Yeah of course, I've putted all the file in the SD card root as in the image attached









Inviato dal mio SM-T970 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## albe0876

You have to do it from RED menu not from service menu...
Trad: devi farlo dal menu rosso (RED ENGEENERING MENU)..


----------



## sTTeZ

albe0876 said:


> You have to do it from RED menu not from service menu...
> Trad: devi farlo dal menu rosso (RED ENGEENERING MENU)..


Ah ok thanks, and from the same menu can I also backup the current firmware version?


----------



## albe0876

No


----------



## kevin#34

I guess that _system volume information _folder is the reason why it says update content is invalid


----------



## sTTeZ

I launched the update from the red engineering menu but it encountered some problems and now it seems that it stopped for a long time at step 8/11 and it says MU consistency (image attached). what should I do?
















Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## moonraker

Could someone kindly re-upload the VC 0295 update please? Checked all the previous links are dead


----------



## Jacopo79

sTTeZ said:


> I launched the update from the red engineering menu but it encountered some problems and now it seems that it stopped for a long time at step 8/11 and it says MU consistency (image attached). what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Fixed? 👌


----------



## luigical80

Hi everyone....
i have tt mk3 2015 todau have upgrade firmware with this MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339 and i have upgrade maps 2021/2022 , but now i have problem after 30 sec start cart with this message 
"data navigation not avaible " i think i need unlock maps how can do it ?


----------



## kevin#34

if you don't have the licence unlocked, the system won't upload new maps, the message you see might be caused by the fact that no map database is currently uploaded on your system


----------



## WoolleyChinnedMidlander

Hello everyone,

First time Audi owner and New to the forum, I’ve recently purchased a 2017 Mk3 TT and am trying to enable Smartphone /CarPlay. I’ve ordered a OBD11 should be arriving later today. I will upload my finding once it arrives. Would appreciate any help and advice.


----------



## kevin#34

you can use OBD11 for DTC checking/clearing and/or doing adaptations/codifications, but you can't activate smartphone interface


----------



## quasijones

WoolleyChinnedMidlander said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First time Audi owner and New to the forum, I’ve recently purchased a 2017 Mk3 TT and am trying to enable Smartphone /CarPlay. I’ve ordered a OBD11 should be arriving later today. I will upload my finding once it arrives. Would appreciate any help and advice.


I'm an IT guy and looked into this topic. 

You might need to update the software in your virtual cockpit, you will likely need to upgrade the MMI software, then open a back door and patch the MMI software to allow the license file to be edited, edit the FEC (license file) correctly, clear any errors and you are good to go if your did everything correctly! 

You will need additional hardware to achieve this (although the instructions are online). 

Plenty have done it but I took the decision to pay one of the specialists you can find on here to do this for me (and make some other mods at the same time) and think it's well worth it as they have been though the process dozens of times. 

The chap I used had liability insurance in case anything broke too...


----------



## WoolleyChinnedMidlander

Yeah that sounds far too complicated for me. 
I was hoping it was just gonna be a simple case of updating the MMI software and enabling smartphone using the long function in ODb11


----------



## quasijones

WoolleyChinnedMidlander said:


> Yeah that sounds far too complicated for me.
> I was hoping it was just gonna be a simple case of updating the MMI software and enabling smartphone using the long function in ODb11
> 
> View attachment 482358


Me too! You can also have the map license extended as part of the same process (or even have nav enabled if you don’t have it already), you can then install map updates from the VW website (see other threads). There are also options that can be turned on if you have the lane assist camera: High beam assist and speed sign recognition.


----------



## WoolleyChinnedMidlander

quasijones said:


> Me too! You can also have the map license extended as part of the same process (or even have nav enabled if you don’t have it already), you can then install map updates from the VW website (see other threads). There are also options that can be turned on if you have the lane assist camera: High beam assist and speed sign recognition.


How much did you pay for the retrofit, and Whereabouts in the UK are they based.


----------



## quasijones

WoolleyChinnedMidlander said:


> How much did you pay for the retrofit, and Whereabouts in the UK are they based.


Yorkshire and South Wales VAG diagnostics on Facebook. He visits other locations too, he was West London at the w/e. Pricing is on his page or message him. No connection other than being a customer, there are others offering similar services.


----------



## snato94

my car has the firmware version that you see in the picture, can i update it to: MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339?
if so could someone kindly send it to me?


----------



## kevin#34

yes you can go straight to 1339
if you don't find it here, let's join the _TT mk3 Italia_ group on Telegram


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> yes you can go straight to 1339
> if you don't find it here, let's join the _TT mk3 Italia_ group on Telegram


VC
MIB 0884 (Use this first if your MIB FW version is older than 0884)
MIB 1339
Stage2Mod


----------



## Seain O'Brien

pcbbc said:


> I always do updates via engineering menu. May or may not work from the normal updates menu, not sure.
> 
> Also as shtu says, location of files IS important. Top level (root) folder must contain the metainfo2.txt file (and all the other files and folders at the same level in the zip). If everything is inside another folder (usually the name of the ZIP file) on the SD card the update won't be found.


Hi There,

I've been reading all these posts and I'm so confused as to what I need to upgrade my MMI. My details are

Software version: 0139
Media driver: SOP2_MMX2_AU_ER_G24_044PROD-1
Nav Database Ver V03959801ET 0105 ECE 2015

Please can you tell me what I need and what I have to do to perform the upgrade? Also if I need the cable, what is it and where can I get it. 

Many Thanks



Seain


----------



## kevin#34

you just need to download this zipped file





TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098.rar


TT MIB Firmware




drive.google.com




unzip it and moving into a SD card (32 gb max, fat 32 formatted), insert it in SD 1 slot of your MMI and finally start the update from the red menu


----------



## pcbbc

kevin#34 said:


> you just need to download this zipped file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098.rar
> 
> 
> TT MIB Firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unzip it and moving into a SD card (32 gb max, fat 32 formatted), insert it in SD 1 slot of your MMI and finally start the update from the red menu


Red menu access instructions
MIB update
VC update
Stage2Mod


----------



## kevin#34

double post, sorry


----------



## kevin#34

pcbbc said:


> Red menu access instructions


just me accessing to the red menu by just pushing NAV/MAP up and MEDIA down simultaneously??


----------



## snato94

I have a problem, i receive this error


----------



## pcbbc

Not an issue I’m familiar with, sorry.
suggest retrying, and if that doesn’t work check your download and contents of the SD card. Perhaps a file is corrupt or unreadable?


----------



## Seain O'Brien

Thank you so much @ Kevin#24 and @ Pcbbc. The software update went smoothly. My advice to everyone is to buy a brand new SD card and use that. Don't bugger about formatting old cards and trying to put Fat32 on them. I'm worried about doing the firmware update as I don't have enough experience to be able to decipher all the posts about how the best way to do it is. What exactly are the extras that this gives me and is it worth having a bash at? 










​


----------



## pcbbc

So you've completed the "software update". What do you mean by "firmware update"?
To me these are different names for the same thing. Do you mean replacing the stage2mod.ifs?

That would allow you to enable Apple CarPlay, Android Auto, extend your map licences, etc.

SD Cards of 32GB and less should already have FAT32 file system. No need to reformat or buy a new card.


----------



## Seain O'Brien

pcbbc said:


> So you've completed the "software update". What do you mean by "firmware update"?
> To me these are different names for the same thing. Do you mean replacing the stage2mod.ifs?
> 
> That would allow you to enable Apple CarPlay, Android Auto, extend your map licences, etc.
> 
> SD Cards of 32GB and less should already have FAT32 file system. No need to reformat or buy a new card.


Hi there. Yes, that's what I mean. I would attempt it but I can't seem to find all the info that I need in one doc or post.


----------



## kevin#34

I believe it all started because of using USB stick instead of a fat 32 formatted SD 




snato94 said:


> I have a problem, i receive this error


----------



## snato94

[CITAZIONE="kevin#34, post: 9558777, membro: 292141"]
Credo che tutto sia iniziato a causa dell'utilizzo di una chiavetta USB invece di una SD formattata 32
[/CITAZIONE] I tried with a 32GB sd formatted in FAT32 the error is identical, how can I tell if the software is not suitable for my machine? by scanning vcds I can understand which vc I mount?


----------



## kevin#34

1339 version is suitable to all ROW mk3, maybe during the first update tentative, something went corrupted


----------



## HS0ZED

I had asked a question in my own thread about updating, Kevin#34 directed me here, thanks, Pcbbc also kindly replied but maybe it is better if I keep my questions here as this seems the more appropriate thread.

I have 1339 successfully installed but I have not been able to get a Telnet connection working. I cannot locate a Dlink adaptor here in Thailand but I have patched a Ugreen adaptor to look like a Dlink E100, suggested in a German forum this would work but not it seems for me.

Just to be sure I wonder if I missed anything. My car has 2 USB ports, 1 of which has a phone icon next to it. I've tried both anyway but still no beans.

Do I have to have the car setup in any particular way, settings on the VC, left thumb holding the trunk release whilst touching my tongue on the horn push or some other arcane state to enable the Telnet server to start or is it always running?

Just want to be sure I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Heik

HS0ZED said:


> I had asked a question in my own thread about updating, Kevin#34 directed me here, thanks, Pcbbc also kindly replied but maybe it is better if I keep my questions here as this seems the more appropriate thread.
> 
> I have 1339 successfully installed but I have not been able to get a Telnet connection working. I cannot locate a Dlink adaptor here in Thailand but I have patched a Ugreen adaptor to look like a Dlink E100, suggested in a German forum this would work but not it seems for me.
> 
> Just to be sure I wonder if I missed anything. My car has 2 USB ports, 1 of which has a phone icon next to it. I've tried both anyway but still no beans.
> 
> Do I have to have the car setup in any particular way, settings on the VC, left thumb holding the trunk release whilst touching my tongue on the horn push or some other arcane state to enable the Telnet server to start or is it always running?
> 
> Just want to be sure I haven't missed anything.


Did you change laptop ip-address?

command prompt as Administrator:
netsh interface ip set address name="Ethernet0" static 172.16.250.123 255.255.255.0


----------



## kevin#34

regarding the D-Link, you can find it on ebay or amazon quite easily


----------



## HS0ZED

Hi,

Yes, I have the laptop configured with a static address in the same subnet.

I think Amazon or Ebay are likely my only choices. It will take a while to reach here for sure but I guess having the right one is the only way ahead.


----------



## HS0ZED

HI,

Well a bit of success today. I had been using my son's windows laptop and what I thought was a good ethernet patch cable. Today I thought I would give it one more try, this time I took my old MacBook Pro with and ethernet port on it, a different cable and tried that.

I started the car and entered the red engineering menu, not sure if that is really necessary.
Plugged in and initially arp -a couldn't see anything, ping returned unknown. After a few seconds arp -a returned 172.16.250.248 and I was able to ping it.

Logon went smoothly, see image.










So, a bit of persistence seems to have paid off. This is with a Ugreen adaptor that has the Eeprom re-programmed so the VID/PID is now 0x2001 0x1a02 emulating a Dlink E-100.


----------



## R3D

Hello everyone .... forgive my english ... thank "google translate". I have read quite a few pages but I am still afraid to update my TT. I have a TT MK3 230hp Stronic Quattro (stage1) from November 2014 Currently has installed: MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 MU Software: 0117 Maps 2017 I tried to install the 2021/22 maps but failed. He also sees it from the red menu but it is not possible to start the update. I wanted to know if the file: "TT_MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098" is correct for my version and if just go to the red menu to start it. My TT is also equipped with "B&O" could this be a problem? After the software update, will it be possible to update the maps as well? Thanks a lot to everyone


----------



## kevin#34

once the free map updates have expired, you can't install any new maps, system will not accept them, you need to extend the license validity.
You can install the 1339 version easily (link on previous pages), but be careful to adopt all the necessary precautions (SD no bigger than 32 Gb, Fat-32 formatted, battery under charge etc etc).
If you need more advice, join the _Audi TT mk3 Italia_ group on Telegram


----------



## R3D

"join the _Audi TT mk3 Italia_ group on Telegram "
just made!!!

But extending the license comes at a cost .... If I update the software, will I be able to update the maps after?


----------



## kevin#34

they are 2 separate things: updating the MMI sw is quite easy, but extending the map license not so much (at least for me)… what is good is that for less than half of the cost of just one map update done in Audi, you can extend your maps license until 2030 or later....


----------



## andfore

Mokorx said:


> I need some help please. I want to update my firmware on my Audi TT 8S MY 2015. Current firmware is MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1070 MU Software: 0380
> 
> 1. If I understood it right I need tu update to MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098, right?
> Right
> 
> 1.1. If yes can I update right away from my current version S1070 directly to P5098?
> Yes
> 
> 1.2. If no, witch update train I have to follow when my current firmware is AU43x_S1070?
> 
> 2. Can I update from a sd-card?
> You should do it from SD1
> 
> 3. How long does an update usually take and can I let engines run just to keep a steady power supply?
> Approx. 30-40 mins. You can do it without engine running. To be save you can plug in a chrager. I never update with engine running. I do it with out engine rumning and without charger.


someone have the 
MHI2_ER_AU43x_S1070
firmware to downgrade my mib?

regards


----------



## kevin#34

why on the earth you want to downgrade??


----------



## Drjb

hello, 

I am testing the procedure for Fec. I'm stuck with the Flashunlock command.

have you ever had this? thank you


----------



## pcbbc

You haven’t successfully copied the flashlock executable onto the SD card.
the instructions to do that are earlier in the thread.



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123                      
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0  
cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/


----------



## Heik

Drjb said:


> hello,
> 
> I am testing the procedure for Fec. I'm stuck with the Flashunlock command.
> 
> have you ever had this? thank you
> View attachment 485299


For me, this worked:

QNX Neutrino (rcc) (ttyp1)
login: root
Password:
"AudiMIB"
/ > mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
/ > on -f rcc flashunlock
[flashlock] unlocking flash: DONE/ >


----------



## Drjb

pcbbc said:


> You haven’t successfully copied the flashlock executable onto the SD card.
> the instructions to do that are earlier in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> telnet 172.16.250.248 123
> mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
> cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
> cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
> cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/



flashlock is a command? I don't see an executable to copy to the sd


----------



## Drjb

Heik said:


> For me, this worked:
> 
> QNX Neutrino (rcc) (ttyp1)
> login: root
> Password:
> "AudiMIB"
> / > mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
> / > on -f rcc flashunlock
> [flashlock] unlocking flash: DONE/ >


I also saw this command, I may have gone through this one


----------



## giusemanuel

Drjb said:


> flashlock is a command? I don't see an executable to copy to the sd


i advise you not to do this kind of thing if you don't know what you are doing… if you don't know the system you are working in it is risky for your mmi.


----------



## pcbbc

Drjb said:


> flashlock is a command? I don't see an executable to copy to the sd


Yes it’s a command. I gave you the copy (cp) command to copy it to the SD card.
What do you mean you “don’t see it”?
Have you upgraded to 1339 first?
Perhaps some earlier firmwares do not have it - I really do not know.
It certainly *will* be present in the default 1339 install, unless you’ve somehow deleted something.

Second what gisuemanuel says. If you cannot follow the fairly simple step by step instructions in the thread that I liked to, you really should steer well clear.


----------



## 21tesla

Drjb said:


> I also saw this command, I may have gone through this one











26.77 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz





Here is a zip file with the files you need to have on your SD card (flashit , flashlock, flashunlock, etc)
flashlock and flashunlock are the same program


----------



## Drjb

thank you for the help, the command lines have been made with the copy of the FEc backup, I had made a backup then erased the sd to move on to the other steps.

another thing, is it normal that the original fec sds navigation does not appear in the read fec? (it appears in develop mode)

I learn like many people, thank you again


----------



## pcbbc

Links to everything you need to...

Upgrade your MIB and VC firmware
Add Apple CarPlay and AndroidAuto support
Enable navigation and/or extend maps licence
Download map updates from VW website



> Start here with the step-by-step instructions provided by 21tesla...
> stage2mod.ifs instructions
> You will require the firmware mentioned on the first page. Working links on my Google drive...
> Links to required downloads
> And a password for telent root access from mr-fix...
> List of telnet root asswords
> The new password for 1339 is 4SapIKYq if you've already upgraded the firmware.
> And my editor to add the required FEC codes to FecContainer.fec...
> Windows FEC container editor
> Convert $5 USB-to-Ethernet adapter into D-Link DUB-E100 to connect to MIB...
> Ethernet Adapter conversion
> Optional update...
> Gracenotes database V21
> 
> *FEC Codes*
> 00040100 Nav
> 0230004A Maps (EU)
> 00050000 Bluetooth
> 00070200 SDS for NAV
> 00030000 AMI USB
> 00060300 Mirror Link
> 00060800 Apple Carplay
> 00060900 Google Android Auto
> 
> *Add CarPlay/AndroidAuto via VCDS*
> Unit 5F (MIB) adaptation
> Google_GAL (2 settings) = ON
> Apple_DIO (2 settings) = ON
> Smartphone_interface_for_rhmi = ON
> 
> *Add navigation*
> Unit 17 (VC) coding
> Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1
> Unit 5F (MIB) coding
> Byte 03 = NAV Region (01 = EU)
> 
> *Maps*
> Download from the VW site
> Select Golf from 2017, DiscoverPro
> Unzip to SD card - file metainfo2.txt and folders MIB1 and MIB2 should be in root (top level) of SD card
> Install via Settings > System Maintenance > Update menu


Why add extra steps of your own (erasing the card) that are not in the instructions? This way you will get in trouble.

FEC for navigation will not be there if you don’t have navigation from factory.

If you want to add navigation, add FECs for navigation and for map entitlement. Enable NAV in units 17 (VC) and 5F (MIB).


----------



## Drjb

thank you for all this information, one last thing, do you know how to check my modified fec and my stage2_mod.ifs ( MU1339-ifs-root-part2)? 
I added unlimited cards, "android apple carplay " and mirrorlink.

car play mod fec stage 2 mod


----------



## simonwooTTon

Just a quick shout out for @pcbbc for his invaluable help last week - Thanks again mate


----------



## pcbbc

Drjb said:


> thank you for all this information, one last thing, do you know how to check my modified fec and my stage2_mod.ifs ( MU1339-ifs-root-part2)?
> I added unlimited cards, "android apple carplay " and mirrorlink.


The FecContainer.fec you can just put on the car. If you have the codes wrong, those features simply won’t be enabled. Either replace the original, or fix your mistake and you’ll be good. 

Where did you obtain the ifs root? Why do we need to “check” it?
Why not just used the known good one that tesla21 originally provided, and that I have available for download on my Google drive (link provided previously)?


----------



## Drjb

I'm going to take the stage2 with the links given here, it's better ;-)


----------



## kevin#34

I agree


----------



## adamsky

pcbbc said:


> Why add extra steps of your own (erasing the card) that are not in the instructions? This way you will get in trouble.
> 
> FEC for navigation will not be there if you don’t have navigation from factory.
> 
> If you want to add navigation, add FECs for navigation and for map entitlement. Enable NAV in units 17 (VC) and 5F (MIB).


Hi, along with the usb to ethernet adapter, do I need OBD11 or any other hardware? I see OBD11 mentioned very often.

Thanks


----------



## 21tesla

OBDeleven or similar is needed to make a few adaptation changes in 5F.


Google_GALonApple_DIO onSmartphone_interface_for_rhmiactivated


I would try that first and then if required


Byte_19_usb usb_ipod


----------



## adamsky

21tesla said:


> OBDeleven or similar is needed to make a few adaptation changes in 5F.
> 
> 
> Google_GALonApple_DIO onSmartphone_interface_for_rhmiactivated
> 
> 
> I would try that first and then if required
> 
> 
> Byte_19_usb usb_ipod


cheers, I think I’ll use vcds


----------



## Drjb

It works, thanks again for your help with the fecs and the patch.
Now bet the card and you should be good.


----------



## adamsky

21tesla said:


> OBDeleven or similar is needed to make a few adaptation changes in 5F.
> 
> 
> Google_GALonApple_DIO onSmartphone_interface_for_rhmiactivated
> 
> 
> I would try that first and then if required
> 
> 
> Byte_19_usb usb_ipod


Hi, I’ve gone through the instructions, I’m just unsure what to do after updating to 1339.

I tried updating my VC from 221 to 296 but all options were marked N/A.


----------



## 21tesla

adamsky said:


> Hi, I’ve gone through the instructions, I’m just unsure what to do after updating to 1339.
> 
> I tried updating my VC from 221 to 296 but all options were marked N/A.


I have updated mine from 265 to 296... but 221 likely requires some additional work. I think @Jacopo on this thread has been successful.


----------



## giusemanuel

adamsky said:


> Hi, I’ve gone through the instructions, I’m just unsure what to do after updating to 1339.
> 
> I tried updating my VC from 221 to 296 but all options were marked N/A.


Many users have successfully updated the vc with Loren87. You can find him on telegram


----------



## pcbbc

Drjb said:


> It works, thanks again for your help with the fecs and the patch.
> Now bet the card and you should be good.
> View attachment 485430


You should have removed the old map entitlement 02300022.
You only need one map entitlement starting 023000??.
Probably why you have “permanently locked” displaying against that FEC.


----------



## Drjb

pcbbc said:


> You should have removed the old map entitlement 02300022.
> You only need one map entitlement starting 023000??.
> Probably why you have “permanently locked” displaying against that FEC.


that's what I was asking myself as a question, yet there's just the new fec of the map.. I don't see the new maps on sd or usb


----------



## adamsky

@Loren87 hooked me up with carplay, all working nicely now, im just stuck with navigation saying "Navigation not fitted". Checked coding and adaptations, all correct.


----------



## pcbbc

Drjb said:


> that's what I was asking myself as a question, yet there's just the new fec of the map.. I don't see the new maps on sd or usb


Do you still have developer mode enabled? There is an override file where FEC codes can be placed also.
What do you mean “don’t see”? The update should be visible regardless. But if your FEC is incorrect it will refuse to load. I think the error is “no valid update” or similar.


----------



## pcbbc

adamsky said:


> @Loren87 hooked me up with carplay, all working nicely now, im just stuck with navigation saying "Navigation not fitted". Checked coding and adaptations, all correct.


Always best to say what you checked, so we can confirm….


Code:


Add navigation
Unit 17 (VC) coding
Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1
Unit 5F (MIB) coding
Byte 03 = NAV Region (01 = EU)

Reboot VC and MIB.
Load updated maps via Settings menu.
Edit: Also of course, if you did not hav NAV before starting, you require FECs…


Code:


00040100 Nav
0230004A Maps (EU)

Did Loren87 add them for you when they did the CarPlay, or are you attempting to add yourself?


----------



## adamsky

pcbbc said:


> Always best to say what you checked, so we can confirm….
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Add navigation
> Unit 17 (VC) coding
> Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1
> Unit 5F (MIB) coding
> Byte 03 = NAV Region (01 = EU)
> 
> Reboot VC and MIB.
> Load updated maps via Settings menu.
> Edit: Also of course, if you did not hav NAV before starting, you require FECs…
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00040100 Nav
> 0230004A Maps (EU)
> 
> Did Loren87 add them for you when they did the CarPlay, or are you attempting to add yourself?





pcbbc said:


> Always best to say what you checked, so we can confirm….
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Add navigation
> Unit 17 (VC) coding
> Byte 10, Bit 6 = 1
> Unit 5F (MIB) coding
> Byte 03 = NAV Region (01 = EU)
> 
> Reboot VC and MIB.
> Load updated maps via Settings menu.
> Edit: Also of course, if you did not hav NAV before starting, you require FECs…
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00040100 Nav
> 0230004A Maps (EU)
> 
> Did Loren87 add them for you when they did the CarPlay, or are you attempting to add yourself?


I checked the coding, added the FECs correctly, added the adaptations. Loren87 only did the CarPlay for me.

How do you reboot VC and MMI?


----------



## Drjb

pcbbc said:


> Do you still have developer mode enabled? There is an override file where FEC codes can be placed also.
> What do you mean “don’t see”? The update should be visible regardless. But if your FEC is incorrect it will refuse to load. I think the error is “no valid update” or similar.


the card is put on a fat32 sd card with the mib1et mib2 and metainfi index but the system does not see the update. 

developer mode is not activated, what does that change?


----------



## Mokorx

adamsky said:


> I checked the coding, added the FECs correctly, added the adaptations. Loren87 only did the CarPlay for me.
> 
> How do you reboot VC and MMI?


You need to clear fault in unit 5F and 17 first, then reboot MMI by combination of three buttons.


----------



## adamsky

Figured it out in the end, needed to do:

2 extra pieces of long coding in VCDS, in 5F, one for nav, one for gps antenna. 
Add 5F label to VCDS, enable developer mode in 5F.
Install MIB2 toolbox, change region from EuropeROW to Europe.
Install maps through MMI update not red menu.


----------



## Drjb

hello, I tried with another 32Gb fat32 sd card and it works for updating the maps. 
the new date for the cards added with the fec goes well above the outdated one. 

Many thanks to those who helped me.


----------



## pcbbc

What’s the procedure with leterless VC and CarPlay please?

My understanding was this worked, but you are just missing the icon on the VC main menu.
However a members TT I upgraded today has the “connect Apple Car Play” option showing on the telephone menu with iPhone connected, but when you select this it just takes you to the settings menu. No CarPlay displayed.

Is it possible to get CarPlay to display? Or is it necessary to upgrade letterless VC? In which case I will direct them at @Loren87 on telegram.

Thanks.


----------



## albe0876

Press for a long time the "voice command button " of the stereeng wheel or update the VC for Asi


----------



## pcbbc

albe0876 said:


> Press for a long time the "voice command button " of the stereeng wheel or update the VC for Asi


Thanks. Knew there was something I was obviously missing!


----------



## Jimboo

Morning everyone 
Is there anyone who helps with firmware and coding in the Yorkshire area. Too thick & clueless to attempt these on my own


----------



## Mdee

After Update the firmware V 1339 and VC with V 295. I could run the CarPlay but after restart the MMI CarPlay stop working.

Try to run green menu and adding FECs It look like something wrong with the backup:
"add FEC's to file from backup folder FEC File can not build, addFecs.txt is missing!"

I wish to start all over again with MIB and FEC's set but do not know how do do it.


----------



## imgimg69

everyone can you help me ?
how to unlock nevigation and android auto on my audi tt mk3 2016

i'm not good at English someone can help me ?

i laready update frimware to lasted verstion 
MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339


----------



## Oops

Hi all
I've just bought a 2016 tt and I must say I love this thing  but I got a guy to sort out the android auto, apple car play and the sat nav remotely, while the android auto is working I'm waiting on the tool coming to sort the sat nav, is there much to this now that the car sat nav is activated, i.e. what happens next and is it difficult to do from here ?


----------



## kevin#34

just follow the instructions given in this thread, or look for somebody who can do it for you (_loren87_ on telegram, for example)



imgimg69 said:


> everyone can you help me ?
> how to unlock nevigation and android auto on my audi tt mk3 2016
> 
> i'm not good at English someone can help me ?
> 
> i laready update frimware to lasted verstion
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU1339


----------



## imgimg69

i'm not good at English be difficult for me , i never play telegram before can you invite me to audi tt group ? ty




kevin#34 said:


> just follow the instructions given in this thread, or look for somebody who can do it for you (_loren87_ on telegram, for example)


----------



## kevin#34

it's an Italian mk3 TT group, and _loren87 _is one of the users, but you can contact him privatey, he speaks english quite well, he can activate ASI on your TT from remote, you just need a D-link cable and a PC with internet connection and _team viewer_ installed


----------



## Drjb

Mdee said:


> After Update the firmware V 1339 and VC with V 295. I could run the CarPlay but after restart the MMI CarPlay stop working.
> 
> Try to run green menu and adding FECs It look like something wrong with the backup:
> "add FEC's to file from backup folder FEC File can not build, addFecs.txt is missing!"
> 
> I wish to start all over again with MIB and FEC's set but do not know how do do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know how to give him the original update to remove the traces of the toolbox? a Belgian friend ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 486695
> View attachment 486697
> 
> View attachment 486696


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Been quite some time all!
I don't get to check my inbox that often nowadays, but if anyone has Carplay/AA/Maps/missing ASI icon issues feel free to drop me a message.


----------



## NICOLA68

good morning to all the friends who are in this forum .. can someone tell me where to find the update to the version MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098
MU1339 I can't find it.


----------



## Drjb

NICOLA68 said:


> good morning to all the friends who are in this forum .. can someone tell me where to find the update to the version MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098
> MU1339 I can't find it.


Start here with the step-by-step instructions provided by 21tesla...
state2mod.ifs instructions
You will require the firmware mentioned on the first page. Working links on my Google drive...
Links to required downloads
And a password for telent root access from mr-fix...
List of telnet root asswords
The new password for 1339 is 4SapIKYq if you've already upgraded the firmware.
And my editor to add the required FEC codes to FecContainer.fec...
Windows FEC container editor
Convert $5 USB-to-Ethernet adapter into D-Link DUB-E100 to connect to MIB...
Ethernet Adapter conversion


----------



## rafamonteiroo

I saw a guy here in Brazil who can program the VC of the TT/A3/A5.. everything for the Sport version with the dial in the center. Anybody know?


----------



## Edbarbugiani

adamsky said:


> Hi, I’ve gone through the instructions, I’m just unsure what to do after updating to 1339.
> 
> I tried updating my VC from 221 to 296 but all options were marked N/A.


Hi, did you manage to update 221 to 296? Is it possible? I need to update to at least 0265.


----------



## Edbarbugiani

Hi, is it possible to update VC 0221 to 0296? Or at least to 0265? 

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

Edbarbugiani said:


> Hi, is it possible to update VC 0221 to 0296? Or at least to 0265?
> 
> Thanks


Yes It is possible, but it is not straight forward. You will need to pay someone to do it.


----------



## Edbarbugiani

Mokorx said:


> Yes It is possible, but it is not straight forward. You will need to pay someone to do it.


Hi. Thanks for answering. Threres no problem in página someone to do it. Can you recommend anyone? Do you if it can be done even in 790 old unity?


----------



## albe0876

Yes , old 790 can be done.
Contact : @Loren87 on Telegram.


----------



## Edbarbugiani

albe0876 said:


> Yes , old 790 can be done.
> Contact : @Loren87 on Telegram.


Thanks!!!


----------



## maceonline

Hi All
Are there any years of the mk3 that cannot update to Android Auto?

I'm currently in the process of buying mk3 and would want to update the VC to enable AA - Is there a particular year of TT I would need to steer clear?

Cheers
Tim


----------



## pcbbc

maceonline said:


> Hi All
> Are there any years of the mk3 that cannot update to Android Auto?
> 
> I'm currently in the process of buying mk3 and would want to update the VC to enable AA - Is there a particular year of TT I would need to steer clear?
> 
> Cheers
> Tim


All can be upgraded.
The very early (2014/2015 vintage?) with ”letterless” VC part number require the assistance of someone like @Loren87 on Telegram and some wonga. But maybe you will be paying to have this done anyway, and so therefore not an issue.

I have upgraded several 2016 vehicles successfully, so they do not require these shenanigans, and you can simply follow the directions on this thread assuming you have a suitable USB Ethernet adapter, VCDS and some PC skills.

When the exact changeover was I cannot tell you. Best to check with VCDS for letter suffix on VC if purchasing an early vintage.


----------



## franchip91

albe0876 said:


> Yes , old 790 can be done.
> Contact : @Loren87 on Telegram.


I sent you a PM but I can't reply because I reach the PVT message limit, please send me on whatsup. Thank you Francesco


----------



## Tonyteb

Hi everyone, im new to the Audi world and I purchased a 2015 TTS just over a month ago. I'm loving the car however being in a new city in a new country, I am heavily reliant on maps with live traffic. I found someone online that said they can update my mmi and activate android auto as well as update the maps. I paid and we started the process however android auto is very buggy in my opinion and he advised me that this is normal for a 2015 tts.

Basically what happens is I connect my phone and Android auto may or may not load. If it doesn't load then i use the process i mention later on to get it working. If it loads then its all fine unless and I want to change the menu on the dash to radio or telephone for example then go back to android auto display, it doesn't work. In order for me to view andoid auto again, I need to go to Settings, connection manager, audi smartphone, then i need to deselect my phone and reselect it to get andoid auto showing again on my dash. Unplugging and reconnecting the phone does not get it loaded

If this doesn't sound right, I'm happy to pay someone else on here to try and help me to fix it. I went through a lot of posts and its all greek to me 😂


----------



## kevin#34

hello and welcome aboard!
not very keen on _ASI _usage (I prefer to use the built-in sat-nav with live traffic updates via _connect)_, however I don't think it can be a YM related matter.. I mean, once the ASI has been properly installed, it must work flawless doesn't matter which YM your car is.
But judging from the MMI sw version you posted, it's evident it can't work properly since you need 1339 for MMI and 0296 for VC (if I remember well).
This said, if you already paid for it, I believe you should not paying extra money just for having it properly working (or ask for money refund and move to expert people like _loren87_ on telegram)


----------



## Tonyteb

kevin#34 said:


> hello and welcome aboard!
> not very keen on _ASI _usage (I prefer to use the built-in sat-nav with live traffic updates via _connect)_, however I don't think it can be a YM related matter.. I mean, once the ASI has been properly installed, it must work flawless doesn't matter which YM your car is.
> But judging from the MMI sw version you posted, it's evident it can't work properly since you need 1339 for MMI and 0296 for VC (if I remember well).
> This said, if you already paid for it, I believe you should not paying extra money just for having it properly working (or ask for money refund and move to expert people like _loren87_ on telegram)


----------------------

Gday Kevin, thanks for your reply. I too would have preferred the built-in sat-nav with live traffic updates for getting around town and that is what I was trying to achieve by updating maps(which still isn't working 🤦‍♀️). Android auto was a backup that he recommended so I could run Waze with police notifications on longer drives, if I knew it was going to be buggy I wouldn't have proceeded. Being in Romania I'm pretty certain there won't be any chance of a refund. Lesson learned and this just confirms the quality of Romanian workmanship. I'll try and get in touch with loren87. Thanks for your help and I'm loving this forum.

-----------------------
Just an update. I found Loren87 on telegram. He asked me to buy a DUB-100 and within an hour of picking up the part, I plugged the laptop into the Audi, Loren tapped into my laptop through Teamviewer, did his magic and everything is working as it should now. Can't recommend him enough. Brilliant work and straight to the point. Now I need to try and get some sort of refund from the first guy


----------



## Seain O'Brien

MIB Solutions


the easiest way to backup and share your files with everyone.




cutt.ly


----------



## kevin#34

glad to hear you solved!




Tonyteb said:


> ----------------------
> 
> Gday Kevin, thanks for your reply. I too would have preferred the built-in sat-nav with live traffic updates for getting around town and that is what I was trying to achieve by updating maps(which still isn't working 🤦‍♀️). Android auto was a backup that he recommended so I could run Waze with police notifications on longer drives, if I knew it was going to be buggy I wouldn't have proceeded. Being in Romania I'm pretty certain there won't be any chance of a refund. Lesson learned and this just confirms the quality of Romanian workmanship. I'll try and get in touch with loren87. Thanks for your help and I'm loving this forum.
> 
> -----------------------
> Just an update. I found Loren87 on telegram. He asked me to buy a DUB-100 and within an hour of picking up the part, I plugged the laptop into the Audi, Loren tapped into my laptop through Teamviewer, did his magic and everything is working as it should now. Can't recommend him enough. Brilliant work and straight to the point. Now I need to try and get some sort of refund from the first guy


----------



## Len_Beach

Hi all, a new member here having just secured a 2015 2.0 230 for my girlfriend. I'm very well versed in BMW coding but this is my first experience of an Audi. Hats off to you all for the work you've done on deciphering the steps in unlocking CarPlay etc.

We don't collect the car until Friday but from the build sheet, the car is an 04/15 build. From what I understand it's not possible to update the VC to 295/296 to give the ASI symbol so I'll need to pay for the update?

Assuming the above is the case, I'm fairly handy with this sort of thing so aside from the VC update, I assume with these instructions I'll be able to extend the maps (Nav already activated), update the maps etc without the need to pay for those things?

Thanks all


----------



## Mojooma

Hi guys 
I completed my update to 1339 last night and I noticed this morning that my nav is not loading. It just says initializing and its stuck at 11% has anyone else experienced this problem and is there anyone who can help me get this fixed🙈 I'm sorry I'm relatively new to audi mmi. Is anyone aware of any ways to downgrade the software or is there possibly a newer software out?


----------



## pcbbc

Any chance your vehicle was previously hacked to extend maps licence with a different software version?

Have you tried a MIB reset?





If that doesn’t work I’d start by…
1. Making sure you have a copy of the last maps you are entitled to for your vehicle
2. Format/Erase the current maps (theres an option in VCDS to do this)
3. Re-upload the maps


----------



## kevin#34

as far as I know, 1339 is the latest version available outside of Audi..
about your malfunction, assuming you followed the correct update procedure, follow what PCBBC said


----------



## Mojooma

pcbbc said:


> Any chance your vehicle was previously hacked to extend maps licence with a different software version?
> 
> Have you tried a MIB reset?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn’t work I’d start by…
> 1. Making sure you have a copy of the last maps you are entitled to for your vehicle
> 2. Format/Erase the current maps (theres an option in VCDS to do this)
> 3. Re-upload the maps


I tried hard resetting to no avail. I haven't hacked the software to extend licenses previously. I am currently trying to update my maps to see if that may be the issue. I am however receiving an error while I'm trying to run the update. It says error communicating with device NavDB_check and when i press skip it doesnt want to allow me to start the update. And I also can't seem to find my nav database version in settings either. Would downloading another version of the update possibly work? I am in South africa so we fall under ROW maps updates and those are 24gb+ if this error is due to the file on the sd card then it's possible that it's not able to process all the countries within the 2 minute timeout and that's causing the error.


----------



## pcbbc

No idea, sorry.
For me it seems far more likely the timeout is caused by the NAV not initialising successfully, not anything to do with the size of the update.
Erase the partition and try updating again.
But if you haven’t extended your licence, and your car came with limited updates, the map update from the VW site may not be valid.


----------



## shtu

Just a quick note to thank all the regular contributors to this thread.

Using your knowledge and utilities, I upgraded my car today to accept current maps, and activate Carplay and Android Auto.

Thanks again to you all.


----------



## 21tesla

Mojooma said:


> Hi guys
> I completed my update to 1339 last night and I noticed this morning that my nav is not loading. It just says initializing and its stuck at 11% has anyone else experienced this problem and is there anyone who can help me get this fixed🙈 I'm sorry I'm relatively new to audi mmi. Is anyone aware of any ways to downgrade the software or is there possibly a newer software out?
> View attachment 489111
> 
> View attachment 489110



I got this problem once with my TT. I was experimenting with with adaptations in 5F at the time I can't remember what I changed to restore, unfortunately. But it might be good to check your OBDeleven or VCDS history to determine what you've changed if that's the case. 

If it was corrupted map update, you may be able to restore it with another map file that you trust.


----------



## Mojooma

pcbbc said:


> No idea, sorry.
> For me it seems far more likely the timeout is caused by the NAV not initialising successfully, not anything to do with the size of the update.
> Erase the partition and try updating again.
> But if you haven’t extended your licence, and your car came with limited updates, the map update from the VW site may not be valid.


Thanks so much for the help. How do I Erase the partition? I spoke to one of the technicians my local dealer here in South Africa and he says there shouldn't be any issues updating maps because as far as he knows there aren't any limitations to mhi2 map updates in the country as they do the updates with an sd card from vw at the dealerships however he did mention that map updates aren't very common due to the high pricing of it and newer vehicles with audi connect are done by the customers.


----------



## Mojooma

21tesla said:


> I got this problem once with my TT. I was experimenting with with adaptations in 5F at the time I can't remember what I changed to restore, unfortunately. But it might be good to check your OBDeleven or VCDS history to determine what you've changed if that's the case.
> 
> If it was corrupted map update, you may be able to restore it with another map file that you trust.


I use obdeleven and checked history. After my software update I kept on getting error B163002 predictive route data yet I do not have lane change warning or acc but I can't seem to find any option in obdeleven that shows that either system is activated


----------



## pcbbc

Module 5F (MIB)
Bassic Settings (04)
IDE08813-ENG117470-Formatting partitions of internal memory
Go!

Can't guarantee it will fix your issue. Have done this procedure on my car when I uploaded an invalid map update and the MIB got stuck in a similar state where it would neither start the maps nor perform an update. Was able to reload maps from scratch successfully afterwards.

Only thing I can say is you probably won't be in any worse position than presently as maps aren't working anyway.


----------



## Mojooma

pcbbc said:


> Module 5F (MIB)
> Bassic Settings (04)
> IDE08813-ENG117470-Formatting partitions of internal memory
> Go!
> 
> Can't guarantee it will fix your issue. Have done this procedure on my car when I uploaded an invalid map update and the MIB got stuck in a similar state where it would neither start the maps nor perform an update. Was able to reload maps from scratch successfully afterwards.
> 
> Only thing I can say is you probably won't be in any worse position than presently as maps aren't working anyway.


Thanks will try it tomorrow and let you know if I succeed.


----------



## pcbbc

VW RoW maps for 2022/06/20 contains the following FEC code entitlements...
023D002E Nav Audi RoW
093D0002 Nav VW RoW
083D0002 Nav Skoda RoW
063D002E Nav Porsche RoW
033D002E Nav Bentley RoW

You should check your entitlement in the red engineering menu. Look for the code starting 023D????
If the last 4 digits are less than 002E, your unit will not accept the latest update.

Note that the VW and Skoda entitlements are the same every update (unlimited updates for these marques), whereas the Audi, Porsche and Bentley entitlements increase by 2 every 6 months (limited number of updates from date of manufacture).

The EU maps for 2022/06/20 contain the following FEC code entitlements...
0230002E Nav Audi EU
09300002 Nav VW EU
08300002 Nav Skoda EU
0730002E Nav Seat EU
0630002E Nav Porsche EU
0330002E Nav Bentley EU

Since the Audi RoW update has the same last 4 digits as the EU ones (002E), it looks like Audi updates are locked for a certain number of updates in RoW also. Unless of course the car comes with the last 4 digits of the FEC code set sufficiently high to permit a large number of updates. Seems unlikely to me, but they could have done it that way I suppose.


----------



## Mojooma

pcbbc said:


> VW RoW maps for 2022/06/20 contains the following FEC code entitlements...
> 023D002E Nav Audi RoW
> 093D0002 Nav VW RoW
> 083D0002 Nav Skoda RoW
> 063D002E Nav Porsche RoW
> 033D002E Nav Bentley RoW
> 
> You should check your entitlement in the red engineering menu. Look for the code starting 023D????
> If the last 4 digits are less than 002E, your unit will not accept the latest update.
> 
> Note that the VW and Skoda entitlements are the same every update (unlimited updates for these marques), whereas the Audi, Porsche and Bentley entitlements increase by 2 every 6 months (limited number of updates from date of manufacture).
> 
> The EU maps for 2022/06/20 contain the following FEC code entitlements...
> 0230002E Nav Audi EU
> 09300002 Nav VW EU
> 08300002 Nav Skoda EU
> 0730002E Nav Seat EU
> 0630002E Nav Porsche EU
> 0330002E Nav Bentley EU
> 
> Since the Audi RoW update has the same last 4 digits as the EU ones (002E), it looks like Audi updates are locked for a certain number of updates in RoW also. Unless of course the car comes with the last 4 digits of the FEC code set sufficiently high to permit a large number of updates. Seems unlikely to me, but they could have done it that way I suppose.


Hi thanks so much for all the help over the last few days. I managed to get the nav working again by changing my long coding back to original on 5F. Thanks to @audi_carplay on telegram he helped me get the FEC codes changed to accept the updates so now I'm on 2022 maps and also have AA & carplay active.


----------



## kevin#34

good to hear you solved!


----------



## jackooafc

Sorry if this has been asked many times.
If i purchase a 32gb sd card, what files and and what file structure do they have to be on the sd card 
to just update the maps on my Audi TT 2016 car ?
It already has Sat Nav but its on 2015 maps .. it has the 1339 firmware on it already.
Many thanks.


----------



## pcbbc

A 2016 car will only have come with 3 years of map updates for free. So last valid year will be 2019ish.

to use the latest maps you either need to…
1. Take out a small second mortgage at your local Audi dealer every year
2. Follow the instructions to permenantly unlock your unit for unlimited maps
3. Get someone to do this for you if it’s beyond your technical knownow

SD card needs to be in FAT32 format. Root (top level) of card will contain file metainfo2.txt and two folders, MIB1, MIB2.


----------



## jackooafc

pcbbc said:


> A 2016 car will only have come with 3 years of map updates for free. So last valid year will be 2019ish.
> 
> to use the latest maps you either need to…
> 1. Take out a small second mortgage at your local Audi dealer every year
> 2. Follow the instructions to permenantly unlock your unit for unlimited maps
> 3. Get someone to do this for you if it’s beyond your technical knownow
> 
> SD card needs to be in FAT32 format. Root (top level) of card will contain file metainfo2.txt and two folders, MIB1, MIB2.


Many thanks for the info.
I will have a good read.


----------



## djmarkino94

Hi everyone I have updated the, I mib, I have a rs3 2017, so mib2 harman, unfortunately I have the fec code of the maps with numbering 24 and not ee. how do i change the fec code? a thousand thanks


----------



## pnickisson

Hello All

I have a 2019 Audi TT Mk3 with the Navigation High. My wife wants carplay to work so have been reading through this thread.

I have the MMI version - MHI2_ER_AU43x_p5098,and MU Software 1339 already installed.

I went to enable the developer mode in 5F using VCDS I got the 'Request out of Range' error when I did so am stuck. 

I had already put in the Security Code which was accepted.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get round this?


----------



## Alone

There is since sometime an hack method that doesn't require any additional hw, it's all about loading existing scripts on a SD card; if I'm not wrong this thread neglect it. Is there a particular reason ? Maybe the method doesn't work or there is a drawback ?


----------



## bigfoot0387

I now have a fix for the VC updates


base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Because of the update requests on other threads hereby the real tested situations, all the shared info I will put into my first post.
> 
> First of all there are 2 different updates available, one for module 5F (MIB) and one for module 17 (VC)
> Furthermore it depends on which hardware version your unit is:
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790E MY2020
> ?
> 
> Updates for 5F
> 
> Version to start with :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015)
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4204 MU-Software 1169 (MY2018)
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> 
> Known versions for module 17 (VC)
> 0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
> 0218 ( 8S0 906 961 E)
> 0221
> 0264 (8S0 906 961 B)
> 0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
> 0290 (8S0 906 961 AD)
> 0296 (8S0 906 961 AE) Download: SzybkiPlik.pl
> 
> If the upgrade fails due to error: "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column.
> 
> I've tried to upgrade my unit 17 from 0221 --> 0264, the update will load but will give N/A for all the options, so can't be installed.
> 
> Please share all the info you have tried so we can keep this thread up to date
> 
> side note, the reason for wanted to upgrade to at least version 290 is that then the Audi Smartphone Interface (ASI) will be available within the VC. In previous versions the system can be activated (see other thread) but will not show up within VC.


i have a VC firmware solution for the letter clusters. If anyone would like this firmware update to allow ASI to show on the menus then please let me know.

This is not free but will charge a small fee. It’s also done at your own risk as this is a custom firmware to allow the functionality!


----------



## jackooafc

Ok so i am trying to update the stage2mod and fec files onto my car.
Is this the menu i need up in the car to do this ?










I ask as when i get this menu up and click "update" it does not recognise the 2 files i am trying to install
FecContainer.fec
stage2-mod.ifs

Thanks.


----------



## shtu

The answer's literally 6 posts above yours.

Frankly, this thread is just becoming an endless list of one-post-wonders going "how do I do this for free?". The info is all there already. Just put a tiny little bit of effort in for yourself.


----------



## jackooafc

shtu said:


> The answer's literally 6 posts above yours.
> 
> Frankly, this thread is just becoming an endless list of one-post-wonders going "how do I do this for free?". The info is all there already. Just put a tiny little bit of effort in for yourself.


I have read. Done what was said 6 posts above .... Good to know that people are helpful and not being nasty eh..Firmware updated to the spec above 139 etc all went well.
I then put the 2 files ( FecContainer.fec and stage2-mod.ifs )
on a sd card and my car does not recognise the 2 files via the menu picture i put above ( when maps files are on the sd card it does see the sd card but wont update the maps because it does not have the 2 files i have mentioned about on the car firmware). I am not sure i have the correct "menu" thats all.


----------



## albe0876

I think that you have not read the thread..


----------



## pcbbc

jackooafc said:


> I then put the 2 files ( FecContainer.fec and stage2-mod.ifs )
> on a sd card and my car does not recognise the 2 files via the menu picture i put above ( when maps files are on the sd card it does see the sd card but wont update the maps because it does not have the 2 files i have mentioned about on the car firmware). I am not sure i have the correct "menu" thats all.


You don’t update these 2 files from the cars red engineering menu.
You need to start a telnet session and follow instructions as detailed here, as per my post with links to everything you need.

Also I have no idea where you got your cars original FecContainer.fec from in order to update it? Something isn’t right there either.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

bigfoot0387 said:


> I now have a fix for the VC updates
> 
> 
> i have a VC firmware solution for the letter clusters. If anyone would like this firmware update to allow ASI to show on the menus then please let me know.
> 
> This is not free but will charge a small fee. It’s also done at your own risk as this is a custom firmware to allow the functionality!


Use that firmware on clusters below H31 (see 1st page of this thread) and you'll most likely get an unpleasant surprise (all warning lights permanently on and the VC reporting faulty) about 1 week after the update


----------



## b1ggles

From the list in the first post, MY2016 should have an upgradeable 8S0920790A unit. Assuming Audi starting building the next model year around the summer of the previous year like other manufacturers, can I buy something like a 2016 TTs on a 16 plate and have confidence it will definitely have an easily upgradeable unit. 

I know I can physically check the car itself but the info will help shortlisting cars on Autotrader.


----------



## Mokorx

b1ggles said:


> From the list in the first post, MY2016 should have an upgradeable 8S0920790A unit. Assuming Audi starting building the next model year around the summer of the previous year like other manufacturers, can I buy something like a 2016 TTs on a 16 plate and have confidence it will definitely have an easily upgradeable unit.
> 
> I know I can physically check the car itself but the info will help shortlisting cars on Autotrader.


Check VIN plate on driver door frame. if TT out of factory 05/2015, it will have VC 8S0920790A with firmware 265. 8S0920790A can be upgrade with just official firmware no special trick required.


----------



## b1ggles

Mokorx said:


> Check VIN plate on driver door frame. if TT out of factory 05/2015, it will have VC 8S0920790A with firmware 265. 8S0920790A can be upgrade with just official firmware no special trick required.


Perfect, much appreciated.


----------



## jackooafc

pcbbc said:


> You don’t update these 2 files from the cars red engineering menu.
> You need to start a telnet session and follow instructions as detailed here, as per my post with links to everything you need.
> 
> Also I have no idea where you got your cars original FecContainer.fec from in order to update it? Something isn’t right there either.


ok thank you.


----------



## Evil Derboy

Simon can add CarPlay and Google maps with lifetime updates available from the VW site for around £150.

He did mine remotely. My car is a 2015 TTS.

He’s well known on a lot of TT Groups. 

You can WhatsApp him on+44 7940 109102


https://m.facebook.com/LeedsSouthWalesDiagnotics/


----------



## dk206

Can someone just point me the right direction? I got the Dlink + SD card formatted and ready to go.
But I cannot seem to make a connection with the laptop 
MMI has been updated to latest 1339

Just trying to get this prepped so I can copy over latest maps (and bonus: visual rear parking displayed)

Putty not making a connection despite me changing the IP config addresses. :S 
telnet 172.16.250.248 123


----------



## pcbbc

What IP address settings have you set on the laptop?
Are they actually set in the DLink, or some other network adapter?
Run ipconfig /all at the command prompt if you are unsure.

Edit:
Also I cannot see what the red error message in the PS window is saying?
Although looks like you may have switched to using PuTTY instead?
Personally I would just have installed Windows telnet…








How To Enable Telnet On Windows 11 [Tested Methods]


Do you want to use Telnet and look for an ultimate step-by-step guide to enable or install the Telnet on your Windows 11 computer?




10scopes.com





Edit again:
Did you change the default telnet port in Putty from 23 to 123?
That’s what the 123 on the end of the telnet command line (after the MIB IP address) is for.


----------



## pcbbc

I *think* correct PuTTY settings are...








(Note: Not actually tested. But at a guess you either did not set Port correctly, or had SSH connection selected instead of legacy insecure Telnet).


----------



## dk206

Thank you pcbbc. Will give it another shot this afternoon after work.
I can immediately see that I didn't check Other (tick was on default SSH)
Port 123 I've done. Thanks!


----------



## Vanx

Hello guys, I’m new! I still have to pick up my “new” 2015 TTS, but analyzing the VIN number online (10th digit is G) it seems to be a MY 2016… could this be a good sign?

It has been registered on 01/07/2015 (in Italy, but it is imported from Germany, so still don’t know if this the original register date or when it was imported in my country). Is it possible that an early 2015 manufactured car has a VIN indicating MY2016? Really hope it doesn’t have a letterless VC.
CarPlay + fixing the plastic sides (broken clips…) on the seats and I should be good to go!


----------



## kevin#34

if it is an import, you can find both the first (in Germany) and the second (in Italy) registration date written on the car document ("carta di circolazione"), and yes, it might be a '16 YM (but don't remember now the year and letter combination).
and join our telegram group _Audi TT mk3 Italia_, if you like...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Vanx said:


> Hello guys, I’m new! I still have to pick up my “new” 2015 TTS, but analyzing the VIN number online (10th digit is G) it seems to be a MY 2016… could this be a good sign?
> 
> It has been registered on 01/07/2015 (in Italy, but it is imported from Germany, so still don’t know if this the original register date or when it was imported in my country). Is it possible that an early 2015 manufactured car has a VIN indicating MY2016? Really hope it doesn’t have a letterless VC.
> CarPlay + fixing the plastic sides (broken clips…) on the seats and I should be good to go!


 Letterless is updatable as well. Just make sure the HW version is above H30 (see 1st page of this thread) , but it's unlikely to be below, considering late 2014/early 2015 cars got those.


----------



## Vanx

Thanks guys, I gathered all the informations and seems a pretty easy procedure after all. My only doubt is about the Bang & Olufsen audio system.
The stock tt bang olufsen accessory already came with DSP surround audio simulation, so I don’t get what some users says about having a “new”, non functioning, Surround setting entry in the menu after the 1339 update.
The surround setting has always been there and should be functioning, the new subwoofer setting is strange as if I recall correctly even the newer tt don’t have a subwoofer? What is important is that the surround setting and functionality is preserved (as it it still needed in the B&o to get correct plain stereo output) and also the active noise compensation component (the one that uses microphones to balance the audio reproduction based on the inside and outside noise levels).

what is the final consensus on this matter? When updating to 1339 is it needed to remove the flag from the amplifier update or not? What does it change to leave it on vs off? And the dsp features and settings are preserved or not? Did someone carefully test all of this?


----------



## kevin#34

if the activation is done properly, the audio system will work flawless as before


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

The MMI update changes the *0x003000 (DSP values)* parameter and the *0x003B00* (this latter gives the new setting options in the menu). Have a read:



https://mqb-blog.com/ru/2022/02/21/sound-dataset/



I've never compared older vs 1339, but we can say for sure that *0x003B00* gets changed during the update.

Ah - and all this happens regardless if B&O (AMP) is ticked or not.


----------



## m4ttc

Hi guys. I want to upgrade my GFs TT firmware as a start. It is a 2015 car and here is the version. Can anyone point me in the direction of the download as the one on page 1 of this thread says they file has been removed. TIA


----------



## pcbbc

Links to everything you need here.


----------



## Xxx999

base86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Because of the update requests on other threads hereby the real tested situations, all the shared info I will put into my first post.
> 
> First of all there are 2 different updates available, one for module 5F (MIB) and one for module 17 (VC)
> Furthermore it depends on which hardware version your unit is:
> 
> 8S0920790 MY2015
> HW:H11 SW:X139
> HW:H16 SW:X158
> HW:H17 SW:X158
> HW:H20 SW:X158,X168
> HW:H25 SW:X177
> HW:H26 SW:X181,X187,X189
> HW:H30 SW:X187,0221
> HW:H31 SW:0203
> HW:H32 SW:0203,0211,0215,0218,0221,0224
> 
> 8S0920790A MY2016
> HW:H35 SW:0256,0257,0259,0264,0265
> HW:H37 SW:0268
> 
> 8S0920790B MY2017
> HW:H39 SW:0290,0295
> HW:H40 SW:0296
> 
> 8S0920790C MY2018
> HW:H42 SW:0325
> 
> 8S0920790D MY2019
> HW:H45 SW:0359
> 
> 8S0920790E MY2020
> ?
> 
> Updates for 5F
> 
> Version to start with :
> MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015)
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P4204 MU-Software 1169 (MY2018)
> 
> Direct update available to latest version:
> MHI2_ER_AU43x_P5098 MU-Software 1339 https://mega.nz/#!fWRX1AAK!_xBo2BlDZjUc ... OL4RmtOQPU
> 
> Known versions for module 17 (VC)
> 0215 (8S0 906 961 A)
> 0218 ( 8S0 906 961 E)
> 0221
> 0264 (8S0 906 961 B)
> 0265 (8S0 906 961 K)
> 0290 (8S0 906 961 AD)
> 0296 (8S0 906 961 AE) Download: SzybkiPlik.pl
> 
> If the upgrade fails due to error: "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column.
> 
> I've tried to upgrade my unit 17 from 0221 --> 0264, the update will load but will give N/A for all the options, so can't be installed.
> 
> Please share all the info you have tried so we can keep this thread up to date
> 
> side note, the reason for wanted to upgrade to at least version 290 is that then the Audi Smartphone Interface (ASI) will be available within the VC. In previous versions the system can be activated (see other thread) but will not show up within VC.


How about firmware update for the mk1 3.2dsg ?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

m4ttc said:


> Hi guys. I want to upgrade my GFs TT firmware as a start. It is a 2015 car and here is the version. Can anyone point me in the direction of the download as the one on page 1 of this thread says they file has been removed. TIA
> View attachment 491210


If you try jumping from such an old version straight to 1339 you're likely to break IOC (the pretty image below), so I'd recommend using the intermediary 0884 version, then update to 1339.









3.96 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## m4ttc

m4k4r0vbf said:


> If you try jumping from such an old version straight to 1339 you're likely to break IOC (the pretty image below), so I'd recommend using the intermediary 0884 version, then update to 1339.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.96 GB file on MEGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mega.nz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 491239


Crikey! Thanks mate. The last thing I want to do I break the bloody thing for her. It isn't my car and she has only had it about 4 weeks 😬


----------



## Alone

After having read the majority of this TD I'm feeling now reasonably educated to update the MIB, flash the system and activate car play. My last concern is about the tool to use: "manual" or "MIB tool". These are the pros and cons I see. I'd really consider your valuable opinions and hints

*MANUAL*
pros
transparent procedure (thanks to the active members of this thread)
support forum (here) in english, competent and willing to help

cons
risky procedure because of complexity and subject to human errors
need to buy additional hardware ( d-link E100 HW Ver D1 )


*MIB TOOL*
pros
easyer procedure based on scripts
less risky (scripts give less room to human errors)

cons
sw running "under the hood" (unless you study the scripts)
support (in english) only in a Telegram group: not ideal for complex topics


----------



## base86

Xxx999 said:


> How about firmware update for the mk1 3.2dsg ?


Sorry, only have the information for MK3 :X


----------



## dk206

dk206 said:


> Thank you pcbbc. Will give it another shot this afternoon after work.
> I can immediately see that I didn't check Other (tick was on default SSH)
> Port 123 I've done. Thanks!


Still fails 🫠💀


----------



## pcbbc

Are you able to ping the MIB unit?
What IP address settings do you have for your ethernet adapters?
Post the output of “ipconfig /all” from the command line.


----------



## Alone

I have a few pending questions in my head:

1) is it possible somehow to know if the stage2-mod.ifs for 1339 would patch my fw (1133) as well ? With different wording: is there something more direct than building a patch from scratch following Tesla21 instructions here (this would be far above my capabilities, unfortunately) ? 
2) which is the lower MIB version that has CarPlay/AA feature ?

The rational behind the two questions is that I have a B&O device and there is the risk that I could loose the parameters upgrading the MIB to the 1339 version (among all look at m4k4r0vbf post here, b.t.w. thanks a lot for your contribution, m4k4r0vbf). I'm of course open to any suggestion aimed to upgrade to 1339 without risking to damage my B&O


----------



## b1ggles

Alone said:


> I have a few pending questions in my head:
> 
> 1) is it possible somehow to know if the stage2-mod.ifs for 1339 would patch my fw (1133) as well ? With different wording: is there something more direct than building a patch from scratch following Tesla21 instructions here (this would be far above my capabilities, unfortunately) ?
> 2) which is the lower MIB version that has CarPlay/AA feature ?
> 
> The rational behind the two questions is that I have a B&O device and there is the risk that I could loose the parameters upgrading the MIB to the 1339 version (among all look at m4k4r0vbf post here, b.t.w. thanks a lot for your contribution, m4k4r0vbf). I'm of course open to any suggestion aimed to upgrade to 1339 without risking to damage my B&O


From everything I've read, the B&O in the TT isn't an issue as, I'm guessing, there is no update to it in 1339. There are other Audis that can definitely get caught in the way you're suggesting though, eg A6/A7s with Bose, where to use the popular community update you have to stop it doing the included Bose update if you have it.

On the flip side, the A6/A7 has had an all in one SD based update built that sorts all the activation and FEC issues in one hit without any other work needed. The TT is not so lucky as yet.


----------



## Vanx

b1ggles said:


> From everything I've read, the B&O in the TT isn't an issue as, I'm guessing, there is no update to it in 1339. There are other Audis that can definitely get caught in the way you're suggesting though, eg A6/A7s with Bose, where to use the popular community update you have to stop it doing the included Bose update if you have it.
> 
> On the flip side, the A6/A7 has had an all in one SD based update built that sorts all the activation and FEC issues in one hit without any other work needed. The TT is not so lucky as yet.


Another user on MIB TOOLBOX community said there is a way to not have fake “subwoofer” and “3d sound” toggles after updating a B&O TT. 
Stating that an intermediate update, before 1339, is also needed to not incur in problems, with some required modifications to the META file as the “user defined” option isn’t available from the start (and don’t know if other modifications are done to that meta file), not other in depth info we’re provided unfortunately..


----------



## b1ggles

Vanx said:


> Another user on MIB TOOLBOX community said there is a way to not have fake “subwoofer” and “3d sound” toggles after updating a B&O TT.
> Stating that an intermediate update, before 1339, is also needed to not incur in problems, with some required modifications to the META file as the “user defined” option isn’t available from the start (and don’t know if other modifications are done to that meta file), not other in depth info we’re provided unfortunately..


Interesting, I'll check that out.


----------



## 21tesla

Alone said:


> I have a few pending questions in my head:
> 
> 1) is it possible somehow to know if the stage2-mod.ifs for 1339 would patch my fw (1133) as well ? With different wording: is there something more direct than building a patch from scratch following Tesla21 instructions here (this would be far above my capabilities, unfortunately) ?
> 2) which is the lower MIB version that has CarPlay/AA feature ?


For UK cars, 1339 appears to be sufficient and the path is straightforward for someone with computer skills, a DLink USB-Ethernet dongle and a few tweaks in OBDeleven or VCDS. 

Once you have the software and hardware, the changes go quickly -- maybe 30 min and your done. * (1)* put version 1339 SD card in, let the car do its upgrade. *(2)* plug a laptop into the car with a DLink USB-ethernet dongle and put an SD card in containing two specific files to patch the car. Issue about five commands to the car being careful to type in the commands exactly as some typos could result in a bricked car. *(3)* make two or three changes with OBDeleven or VCDS to let the car know that CarPlay is available. 

UK TT owners are lucky that there are forum members and paid service people around who can do this if you need the help. 

North American benefit from a higher software revision for stable CarPlay usage.


----------



## b1ggles

21tesla said:


> For UK cars, 1339 appears to be sufficient and the path is straightforward for someone with computer skills, a DLink USB-Ethernet dongle and a few tweaks in OBDeleven or VCDS.
> 
> Once you have the software and hardware, the changes go quickly -- maybe 30 min and your done. * (1)* put version 1339 SD card in, let the car do its upgrade. *(2)* plug a laptop into the car with a DLink USB-ethernet dongle and put an SD card in containing two specific files to patch the car. Issue about five commands to the car being careful to type in the commands exactly as some typos could result in a bricked car. *(3)* make two or three changes with OBDeleven or VCDS to let the car know that CarPlay is available.
> 
> UK TT owners are lucky that there are forum members and paid service people around who can do this if you need the help.
> 
> North American benefit from a higher software revision for stable CarPlay usage.


So are you saying you don't need to do the creating your own feature file bit anymore and can just use the pre-made one?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Alone said:


> I have a few pending questions in my head:
> 
> 1) is it possible somehow to know if the stage2-mod.ifs for 1339 would patch my fw (1133) as well ? With different wording: is there something more direct than building a patch from scratch following Tesla21 instructions here (this would be far above my capabilities, unfortunately) ?
> 2) which is the lower MIB version that has CarPlay/AA feature ?
> 
> The rational behind the two questions is that I have a B&O device and there is the risk that I could loose the parameters upgrading the MIB to the 1339 version (among all look at m4k4r0vbf post here, b.t.w. thanks a lot for your contribution, m4k4r0vbf). I'm of course open to any suggestion aimed to upgrade to 1339 without risking to damage my B&O


If you really want to hold on to your 1133, I can send you the patch for that shortly....but your CarPlay will be quite temperamental.

@b1ggles - About that A6/A7 Bose: Updating it really does make a difference👌. I was impressed how better it sounds after updating🤘


----------



## 21tesla

b1ggles said:


> So are you saying you don't need to do the creating your own feature file bit anymore and can just use the pre-made one?


The feature file contains the VIN number followed by a list of features. A new feature file is made by appending the codes for CarPlay and AndroidAuto. I can make this file for you and send it back. In that massive thread on CarPlay, one of the forum members contributed a Windows program that will do it, too.


----------



## Alone

Here there are the windows program Testa21 is referring to



m4k4r0vbf said:


> If you really want to hold on to your 1133, I can send you the patch for that shortly....but your CarPlay will be quite temperamental.


That would be FANTASTIC but...let me better understand what you mean for "temperamental", please. AFAIK such a behavior is caused by an old VC (265 or older), I have a 295 VC. Anyway you're more knowledgeable than I'm, I'm ready to learn...


----------



## b1ggles

21tesla said:


> The feature file contains the VIN number followed by a list of features. A new feature file is made by appending the codes for CarPlay and AndroidAuto. I can make this file for you and send it back. In that massive thread on CarPlay, one of the forum members contributed a Windows program that will do it, too.


Many thanks for the info and offer...just need to buy a TT first


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Alone said:


> Here there are the windows program Testa21 is referring to
> 
> 
> That would be FANTASTIC but...let me better understand what you mean for "temperamental", please. AFAIK such a behavior is caused by an old VC (265 or older), I have a 295 VC. Anyway you're more knowledgeable than I'm, I'm ready to learn...


The VC hardware/firmware version only influences whether the ASI icon shows in the menu or not, but that's it. If you're above 0290 the icon will be there.

Carplay/AA function is done 100% by the MMI and the older the MMI version, the more unstable CP/AA are....Even 1339 has occasional disconnects on some phone models, especially for iPhone 13....so the newer the MMI version, the more stable it is (Bluetooth stability also get's improved).


----------



## Alone

OK, it's now clear to me, I learned something, thanks a lot. Before you work for me building the patch for my MMI version, what do you suggest me: to have an unstable AA (I have an android smartphone) without risking the integrity of b&o or... the other way around ?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Alone said:


> OK, it's now clear to me, I learned something, thanks a lot. Before you work for me building the patch for my MMI version, what do you suggest me: to have an unstable AA (I have an android smartphone) without risking the integrity of b&o or... the other way around ?


Entirely up to you mate. I chose updating to 1339 and haven't noticed any problem with B&O.


----------



## Alone

ah, nice to know that! Have you taken any special action to preserve the parameters (i.e. tick off amp upgrade) ?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Alone said:


> ah, nice to know that! Have you taken any special action to preserve the parameters (i.e. tick off amp upgrade) ?


Nope (read my comment somewhere in the previous page). If you update to 1339 you'll notice that AMP isn't even ticked, so nothing specifically to watch out for except to use a reliable SD card and a Windows laptop.


----------



## Efendi

Hi, guys. I have TT 2016 with MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3226 (0660), want update to 1339 and get carplay/android auto. Question is: Can the update somehow affect on Revo Stage 1, which is installed on my car? Do I need to do chip tuning again after 1339 update?


----------



## pcbbc

Updates are for MIB (Media Infotainment Block) and VC (Virtual Cockpit) modules.

Engine maps go on the ECU. Absolutely no way that upgrading MIB or VC can affect ECU.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Efendi said:


> Hi, guys. I have TT 2016 with MHI2_ER_AU43x_P3226 (0660), want update to 1339 and get carplay/android auto. Question is: Can the update somehow affect on Revo Stage 1, which is installed on my car? Do I need to do chip tuning again after 1339 update?


You can safely update. The MMI update is completely unrelated to the ECU tune👍


----------



## Alone

How long does it takes the system to reboot after this sequence ?

mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0 
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0 
./flashlock unlock
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
./flashlock lock
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

With other wording...how long do I have to hold my breath ?


----------



## pcbbc

A minute, two at tops.
Theres a whole series of shutdown messages on telnet first, and then a message about the reboot on the top line of the VC.
I assume the flashit command completed the upload and verified it without error?

Edit: What are you currently seeing?


----------



## pcbbc

21tesla actually posted what you should see in a subsequent post…


Code:


    Connected to 172.16.250.248.
Escape character is '^]'.

QNX Neutrino (rcc) (ttyp0)

login: root
Password:
     ___           _ _   __  __ ___ _____  
    /   |_   _  __| (_) |  \/  |_ _|  _  \  
   / /| | | | |/ _  | | | |\/| || || |_)_/  
  / __  | |_| | (_| | | | |  | || || |_) \ 
 /_/  |_|__,__|\__,_|_| |_|  |_|___|_____/

/ > 
/ > cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0          
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashunlock
[flashlock] unlocking flash: DONE/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
Label: PL_qnx_flashit_10495A QNX: RL_qnx_650_10494A Built: 2010/12/10_11-21-47_UTC
/dev/fs0
--------
Flash size: 0x04000000 [= 512 x 0x20000]
Base addr:  0x00ba0000
File size:  0x00f40534 (15992116)
End addr:   0x01ae0534
*** erasing:     0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533 [01AFFFFF] ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
*** programming: 0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533            ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
*** verifying:   0x00BA0000 .. 0x01AE0533            ...........................
................................................................................
................ 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./flashlock
[flashlock] locking flash
0 image type=1(IPL     )       0...  1ffff (  131072)|0...1 (1):LOCKED
1 image type=2(IFS     )   20000... 3b0e53 ( 3739220)|1...30 (29):LOCKED
2 image type=2(IFS     )  540000... b9dba7 ( 6675368)|42...93 (51):LOCKED
3 image type=2(IFS     )  ba0000...1ae0533 (15992116)|93...216 (123):LOCKED
4 image type=4(DSP     ) 3d00000...3dc6923 (  813348)|488...495 (7):LOCKED
5 image type=5(BIOS/ADJ) 3f00000...3ffffff ( 1048576)|504...512 (8):NOT LOCKED
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > 
/net/mmx/fs/sda0 > ./mib2_ioc_flash reboot
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
ShutdownResetRequest 3 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 4 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 5 to ipc2
Sent Shutdown Request 7 to ipc2
Connection closed by foreign host.


----------



## Alone

Thanks, I should have known that 21tesla already had posted something useful on this topic!



pcbbc said:


> A minute, two at tops.
> Theres a whole series of shutdown messages on telnet first, and then a message about the reboot on the top line of the VC.
> I assume the flashit command completed the upload and verified it without error?
> 
> Edit: What are you currently seeing?


Thanks a lot for your reply, pcbbc. 

Actually I'm asking because I'll do everything in the next few days and I'm not brave enough to do it without wondering and wondering and wondering...


----------



## pcbbc

Worst things that can happen…

Do not turn off ignition part way through update! Best make sure you have fully charged battery. Better still, put trickle charger on battery or have engine running.

If there are *any* errors during the flash/verify, do not turn off or attempt to reboot! Instead fix the errors (e.g. unreadable SD card) and retry.

Things to look out for…

If VC update says "Device reporting error FPK:0 Error Code 142" you have to hold your key fob against the sensor on the steering column before you can continue.

During VC update display will go a funny colour, and cluster warning lights will illuminate like a Christmas tree. This is normal! Just wait for update to complete. TPMS may report an error on completion. Clear fault codes with diagnostic tool, and/or go for a drive, to resolve.

You need to cancel the version compare at the end of each update.


----------



## 21tesla

pcbbc said:


> 21tesla actually posted what you should see in a subsequent post…


Thank you for digging up that output. It takes about a minute to flash so if you hold your breath, you shouldn't pass out 

The history of this part of the thread -- I had a request to make a custom patched version 1183(?) from a binary dump on the car. On the basis of file size, the MIBRoot file was different than other later versions. However, the relevant part of MIBRoot that needed patching was similar. 

If you wish to try this yourself from scratch, I can send a workflow. The workflow requires a linux machine (a virtual machine is fine) for a few steps and then a Mac or Windows machine can do the rest.


----------



## rayrayxxxo242

Drjb said:


> thank you for all this information, one last thing, do you know how to check my modified fec and my stage2_mod.ifs ( MU1339-ifs-root-part2)? I added unlimited cards, "android apple carplay " and mirrorlink. car play mod fec stage 2 mod


 Hi, how do you install this


----------



## pcbbc

rayrayxxxo242 said:


> Hi, how do you install this


Links to all the required posts and downloads here.


----------



## Drjb

*rayrayxxxo242*

hello, all is in this chapter, look at the links give.

Links to all the required posts and downloads here.


----------



## kammy

Hi all

Wondering if anyone can help. Updated my VC from 0265 to 0296 a couple of days back, and when I finished the process and went to start the car, the car threw up a warning stating "Audi Side Assist: fault. Please contact workshop". Have cleared all the error codes using VCDS but this error keeps appearing. Thing is, my car doesnt even have Side Assist ( the cut out in the wing mirror to warn you of any cars in your blind spot)

Could the VC thats been applied have come from a car with Side Assist? I would assume the VC and Side Assist control modules would be different, but theres nothing else thats been changed to have caused this. 

Thanks in advance
Kam


----------



## pcbbc

The update is agnostic to the cars equipment list. It is just a generic update for all TT VCs and doesn’t come from a specific car.

Must be something else wrong, presumably in the vehicle coding. Have you owned to vehicle from new, or is it possible a previous owner changed something?

Installing the software is most likely just the trigger, not the root cause. Probably the previous firmware didn’t display that error, or wasn’t so fussed about incorrect coding.


----------



## shtu

kammy said:


> Have cleared all the error codes using VCDS but this error keeps appearing.


Do a full autoscan and post it (as an attachment) here.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

kammy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help. Updated my VC from 0265 to 0296 a couple of days back, and when I finished the process and went to start the car, the car threw up a warning stating "Audi Side Assist: fault. Please contact workshop". Have cleared all the error codes using VCDS but this error keeps appearing. Thing is, my car doesnt even have Side Assist ( the cut out in the wing mirror to warn you of any cars in your blind spot)
> 
> Could the VC thats been applied have come from a car with Side Assist? I would assume the VC and Side Assist control modules would be different, but theres nothing else thats been changed to have caused this.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Kam


Make sure that Byte 5 Bit 3 and Byte 11 Bit 3 (in Module 17) are disabled if your car doesn't have Side Assist.

It's most likely what @pcbbc explained and all you need to do is switch it off.


----------



## kammy

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Make sure that Byte 5 Bit 3 and Byte 11 Bit 3 (in Module 17) are disabled if your car doesn't have Side Assist.
> 
> It's most likely what @pcbbc explained and all you need to do is switch it off.


Big thanks guys, it was just that. Module 17, Byte 5 Bit 3 was enabled, so disabled and the error cleared instantly. Thanks again all for your help. 

And apologies for the delay, but only got round to doing this during my lunch hour !


----------



## zubs

First of all, thanks to this thread I've found a lot of handy information! I already had 1339 installed with Android Auto (paid extra for a retrofit) but my maps were still from 2016. Found MIB Toolbox from GitHub - Mr-MIBonk/M.I.B._More-Incredible-Bash: M.I.B. - More Incredible Bash - The Army knife for Harman MIB 2.x aka MHI2(Q) units, followed the simple instructions and managed to get 2023 map updates from the VW site. All working fine 🙂 My question is, how do I find what version VC I have and do I need to update it?


----------



## pcbbc

If your android auto is working with the Audi Smartphone option on the menu, vno need to update VC for latest maps.

I'm sure the version is in there somewhere, possibly in the toolkit menus. Or you could use VCDS.


----------



## zubs

does anyone know how to update the Gracenote database, I've seen pics of a version 21. Other vehicle manufacturers can be updated OTA - but can't seem to find something similar for the Audi


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

zubs said:


> does anyone know how to update the Gracenote database, I've seen pics of a version 21. Other vehicle manufacturers can be updated OTA - but can't seem to find something similar for the Audi


Link will expire in 1 week: 813.54 MB file on MEGA


----------



## Benandro

Hello I tried to install newest mmi update from the tutorial of this thread. I got a German Version of Audi TTS 2.0 8S from Late 2016 Build Version 2017. I startet with upgrading mmi from SD Card. But the car said, that the version is incompatible. "Train stoped"


----------



## Benandro

pcbbc said:


> VC
> MIB 0884 (Use this first if your MIB FW version is older than 0884)
> MIB 1339
> Stage2Mod



i skipped the 0884 update and made it straight to 1339. that worked.

Now I get an error when updating Nav DB

the Start Update button is greyed out


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Benandro said:


> i skipped the 0884 update and made it straight to 1339. that worked.
> 
> Now I get an error when updating Nav DB
> 
> the Start Update button is greyed out
> 
> View attachment 494988


Have you patched the MMI already? 023000EE key there and valid?


----------



## pcbbc

Benandro said:


> i skipped the 0884 update and made it straight to 1339. that worked.


TBH That was advice given later on this thread. I've never had any problem going straight to 1339 and have upgraded dozens of TTs now.

If the MIB won't accept the latest maps then you haven't updated the FEC codes and patched the stage2ifs correctly.


----------



## Benandro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Have you patched the MMI already? 023000EE key there and valid?





pcbbc said:


> TBH That was advice given later on this thread. I've never had any problem going straight to 1339 and have upgraded dozens of TTs now.
> 
> If the MIB won't accept the latest maps then you haven't updated the FEC codes and patched the stage2ifs correctly.


Thanks for the answer.

I only did the Update to 1339. 
The car don’t have a active license for maps.

but do I understand you right. If I performed the stage2ifs I could update the maps?

regards


----------



## Benandro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Have you patched the MMI already? 023000EE key there and valid?




























where can I check this?


----------



## pcbbc

Benandro said:


> where can I check this?


There's a screen in engineering which lists all the FEC codes and which are valid. The one starting 023000?? indicates the last map update you are entitled to load and use.

stage2ifs update and editing of FecContiner file required to use newer maps.


----------



## Benandro

pcbbc said:


> There's a screen in engineering which lists all the FEC codes and which are valid. The one starting 023000?? indicates the last map update you are entitled to load and use.
> 
> stage2ifs update and editing of FecContiner file required to use newer maps.


This is the right one?


----------



## pcbbc

Benandro said:


> This is the right one?


Yes, but it's only valid up to version 20 of the database, which expired ages ago. So your car is still only accepting first 3 years of updates.

Need to update stage2ifs and modify FecContainer file with updated code e.g. 023000EE or 0230007F


----------



## Benandro

What kind of ODB Connector you are using? I got a old one but anyhow the Ethernet connection does not work. It says no cable found on Mac OS


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Benandro said:


> What kind of ODB Connector you are using? I got a old one but anyhow the Ethernet connection does not work. It says no cable found on Mac OS


D-Link DUB-E100 which needs to look exactly like this (note that here are other versions which DO NOT work).

Use a Window device unless you're confident you can step up some other clever people's game.

About that 0884 update - That's only needed for earlier mk3's like 2015 which run software 01xx/02xx from factory (if you're not unlucky you'll probably be ok updating directly to 1339 but there's a chance for a brick).


----------



## Benandro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> D-Link DUB-E100 which needs to look exactly like this (note that here are other versions which DO NOT work).
> 
> Use a Window device unless you're confident you can step up some other clever people's game.
> 
> About that 0884 update - That's only needed for earlier mk3's like 2015 which run software 01xx/02xx from factory (if you're not unlucky you'll probably be ok updating directly to 1339 but there's a chance for a brick).
> 
> View attachment 495003


I mean that connector for the car itself. The ODB II


----------



## Benandro

Benandro said:


> I mean that connector for the car itself. The ODB II


Sorry I think I got you. For TT we don’t use ODB2 instead we use USB-Connector in Car and connect directly to the laptop.


----------



## pcbbc

OBD cable (e.g. VCDS) not needed to extend maps, if your car already came with maps. Only needed to add NAV to an originally non-NAV equipped vehicle, or to enable CarPlay or AndroidAuto.

You do need the DLink DUB-E100 for the method given here, or with a bit of effort you can convert a modify Chinese adapter based on the same chipset so the MIB thinks it’s a DLink.


----------



## b1ggles

pcbbc said:


> OBD cable (e.g. VCDS) not needed to extend maps, if your car already came with maps. Only needed to add NAV to an originally non-NAV equipped vehicle, or to enable CarPlay or AndroidAuto.
> 
> You do need the DLink DUB-E100 for the method given here, or with a bit of effort you can convert a modify Chinese adapter based on the same chipset so the MIB thinks it’s a DLink.


Given what's happened to the price recently there doesn't seem any reason not to get the real thing now...









D-Link DUB-E100 High-Speed USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Mbit/s Ethernet Adapter , Black : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


Buy



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## pcbbc

This picture is not the same as mine…








There’s no recess for the USB plug on the bottom of my model.

Not saying it won’t work, but as noted by *m4k4r0vbf* the MIB is very fussy about exact same model (specifically chipset and USB VID/PID).


----------



## b1ggles

pcbbc said:


> This picture is not the same as mine…
> View attachment 495030
> 
> There’s no recess for the USB plug on the bottom of my model.
> 
> Not saying it won’t work, but as noted by *m4k4r0vbf* the MIB is very fussy about exact same model (specifically chipset and USB VID/PID).


That's because the third pic on the page which you posted is of a completely different product which Amazon regularly manage to do. The first two pictures on the link are of the correct product, the first one is the exact same pic a @m4k4r0vbf posted  

If you check the reviews you will see people have specifically bought it for this exact purpose and it has done the business.


----------



## Benandro

Just arrived, I will test it tomorrow.


----------



## Benandro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff


https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff

Someone has this Tool from m4k4r0vbf? 

The Links seems to be offline.


----------



## pcbbc

Benandro said:


> https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff
> 
> Someone has this Tool from m4k4r0vbf?
> 
> The Links seems to be offline.


For editing the FECContainer? Couldn’t get it to work. Wrote my own.
Link is on my post.


----------



## Benandro

If i understand everything right i do the following:

Im using Windows Computer!

1. Plug SD Card in the Car into Slot1
2. Connecting Computer with car via Cable and Adapters
3. Log in via Putty



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123

4. Mount SD Card


Code:


mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0


5. Copy the folloing files onto SD Card



Code:


cp /usr/bin/flashlock /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/bin/flashit /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
cp /usr/apps/mib2_ioc_flash /net/mmx/fs/sda0/
exit

6. exit the console
7. open the FEDEditor for Windows and drag and drop the downloaded FEC File

There i see just 5 FECs

8. i take your List from the Post and change the Map EU FEC
02300020 to 023000FF

9. i Add new lines into the FEC List for Apple Car Play and Mirror Link
10. i save the file onto SD Card
11. save the stage2-mod.ifs onto SD Card
12. Plug-in SD Card back into Car SD card slot 1
13. Connect and login again
14. flash stage2-mod.ifs in the car 



Code:


telnet 172.16.250.248 123               
mount -uw /net/mmx/fs/sda0
cd /net/mmx/fs/sda0
./flashlock
./flashit -a ba0000 -v -d -f stage2-mod.ifs
./flashlock
./mib2_ioc_flash reboot

13. overwirte the FEC File with the following command


Code:


cp -r /net/mmx/fs/sda0/FecContainer.fec /mnt/efs-persist/FEC/FecContainer.fec

14. perform a reboot


----------



## pcbbc

You can add the FEC for Android Auto also, there is no problem and the car will then be ready if anyone ever wants to use Android instead of Apple.

Also, as we discovered, 023000FF for maps doesn’t work. My bad. Sorry. 0230007F is good until 2042, and does work. Probably also 023000EE as suggested by *m4k4r0vbf* earlier until 2070.

Copying on the modified FEC can be combined with the previous step that flashes stage2-mod.ifs if you wish prior to the final reboot command. This saves a reconnect and further reboot.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Benandro said:


> https://github.com/askac/PorschePCMStuff
> 
> Someone has this Tool from m4k4r0vbf?
> 
> The Links seems to be offline.


Here: 73.5 KB file on MEGA


----------



## Benandro

pcbbc said:


> You can add the FEC for Android Auto also, there is no problem and the car will then be ready if anyone ever wants to use Android instead of Apple.
> 
> Also, as we discovered, 023000FF for maps doesn’t work. My bad. Sorry. 0230007F is good until 2042, and does work. Probably also 023000EE as suggested by *m4k4r0vbf* earlier until 2070.
> 
> Copying on the modified FEC can be combined with the previous step that flashes stage2-mod.ifs if you wish prior to the final reboot command. This saves a reconnect and further reboot.



Thank you very much for your support. And thanks to everyone who spent time in this thread to share the knowledge of this solution.


Unfortunately I’m not done, because I don’t have a VCDS Tool to proceed the final coding. But I got a question, when I collected offers to provide remote coding support, 2 of 3 coder said they don’t need VCDS, they just told me to buy the Ethernet USB Connector, that i already have. How can that be? Is there a solution to activate CarPlay without VCDS?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Benandro said:


> Thank you very much for your support. And thanks to everyone who spent time in this thread to share the knowledge of this solution.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I’m not done, because I don’t have a VCDS Tool to proceed the final coding. But I got a question, when I collected offers to provide remote coding support, 2 of 3 coder said they don’t need VCDS, they just told me to buy the Ethernet USB Connector, that i already have. How can that be? Is there a solution to activate CarPlay without VCDS?


Yeah mate, vcds can be skipped.
Remind me via PM in a couple of days (don't do that now as I'll probably forget to get back to you).


----------



## Joey2o17

b1ggles said:


> Given what's happened to the price recently there doesn't seem any reason not to get the real thing now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D-Link DUB-E100 High-Speed USB 2.0 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Mbit/s Ethernet Adapter , Black : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Buy
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk


Or you can save quite a bit of cash and follow this guide Convert $5 USB-to-Ethernet adapter into D-Link DUB-E100 for MIB2 hacking

The commands listed in step8 didn't work for me until i added a length 1 parameter:

sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0088 length 1 value 0x01
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0089 length 1 value 0x20
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x008A length 1 value 0x02
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x008B length 1 value 0x1a
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0048 length 1 value 0x01
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0049 length 1 value 0x20
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x004A length 1 value 0x02
sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x004B length 1 value 0x1a

After patching i ran lsusb again and it shows as ASIX Electronics, reconnecting it and running lsusb again shows it's now a D-Link DUB-E100


----------



## Joey2o17

If you already have Android Auto and Navigation can you skip the VC update and just apply the MIB one? All i want to do is extend my map license.


----------



## Benandro

Did someone ever used OBDEleven? Is it maybe possible to activate the VCDs part of CarPlay and google Maps with it?


----------



## b1ggles

Joey2o17 said:


> Or you can save quite a bit of cash and follow this guide Convert $5 USB-to-Ethernet adapter into D-Link DUB-E100 for MIB2 hacking
> 
> The commands listed in step8 didn't work for me until i added a length 1 parameter:
> 
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0088 length 1 value 0x01
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0089 length 1 value 0x20
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x008A length 1 value 0x02
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x008B length 1 value 0x1a
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0048 length 1 value 0x01
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x0049 length 1 value 0x20
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x004A length 1 value 0x02
> sudo ethtool -E eth1 magic 0xdeadbeef offset 0x004B length 1 value 0x1a
> 
> After patching i ran lsusb again and it shows as ASIX Electronics, reconnecting it and running lsusb again shows it's now a D-Link DUB-E100
> 
> View attachment 495345


Lol, when I posted that the real thing was under a tenner so wasn't worth the hassle, now they've gone back up again yes, it's worth doing this well known hack again.


----------



## Joey2o17

If you already have Android Auto and Navigation can you skip the VC update and just apply the MIB one? All i want to do is extend my my map license.


b1ggles said:


> Lol, when I posted that the real thing was under a tenner so wasn't worth the hassle, now they've gone back up again yes, it's worth doing this well known hack again.


Ah yeah if was under a tenner then that changes things


----------



## slowTwitch

I've just updated firmware on my better half's 2015, from 0844 to 1399...during the update I had the following message (which I skipped):
*Device reporting error
LTE-ALS6:0
Error code 151*









When I checked the firmware version after the update it seems to be reporting OK









I've Googled the error and there isn't much info available online...does anyone here know what it relates to and whether it's something that I need to address or can safely ignore? Thanks.


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

slowTwitch said:


> I've just updated firmware on my better half's 2015, from 0844 to 1399...during the update I had the following message (which I skipped):
> *Device reporting error
> LTE-ALS6:0
> Error code 151*
> View attachment 495364
> 
> 
> When I checked the firmware version after the update it seems to be reporting OK
> View attachment 495366
> 
> 
> I've Googled the error and there isn't much info available online...does anyone here know what it relates to and whether it's something that I need to address or can safely ignore? Thanks.


Flash again via User_Defined_SWDL but only leave LTE ticked or you might have LTE issues (if you use the car's phone"


----------



## seenreality

Mojooma said:


> Hi thanks so much for all the help over the last few days. I managed to get the nav working again by changing my long coding back to original on 5F. Thanks to @audi_carplay on telegram he helped me get the FEC codes changed to accept the updates so now I'm on 2022 maps and also have AA & carplay active.


 Hi i am facing same issue as yours, can you please help me how 5F coding you have changed???


----------



## danejo

Hi - first of all thank you everyone for the time and effort you've all put in this thread, amazing group of people! 

So what I'm stuck on is not the flashing part which funnily enough I got a good handle on - but getting the MMI to latest version. I've got one of the oldest in the biz which is MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 MU0117. Never bothered with it but here I am.

The issue is I can't take it to 0884 as suggested in this thread (before taking it to 1339) since the car says this version is incompatible. I suspect it's got to do with the fact that the metainfo2.txt in this update has a "SupportedTrains" cvar that tells it what versions it should work with - and mine isn't there:



Code:


SupportedTrains = "MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0530*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_P1061*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1063*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1066*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1067*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_P1070*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_P1072*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_K1074*"

That being said - the car *DOES *read the 1339 update and _*I can install it *_- but I'm concerned taking it that far through might be inviting disaster based on some feedback I've read here. Has anyone made it from that low a version to 1339 without issues?


----------



## pcbbc

danejo said:


> The issue is I can't take it to 0884 as suggested in this thread (before taking it to 1339) since the car says this version is incompatible.


That advice was based on this post from m4k4r0vbf to someone with MU0139, so yours Is even older. They are probably the best person to ask which versions risk the IOC screen.

Ive upgraded many TT’s, some back to 2015/2016, for various people and never had an issue. Unfortunately I haven’t keep a list of the MU versions. Perhaps I was just lucky?


----------



## Benandro

I mentioned today, that the MMI is missing Audi Connect Services since the Update (CarPlay & Google Maps) Is that normal?


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

Benandro said:


> I mentioned today, that the MMI is missing Audi Connect Services since the Update (CarPlay & Google Maps) Is that normal?


Remote_HMI is turned OFF.
Switch it back ON but you'll probably lose Google Earth.
Connect Services are useless if you're not paying for an active Connect license...


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

danejo said:


> Hi - first of all thank you everyone for the time and effort you've all put in this thread, amazing group of people!
> 
> So what I'm stuck on is not the flashing part which funnily enough I got a good handle on - but getting the MMI to latest version. I've got one of the oldest in the biz which is MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 MU0117. Never bothered with it but here I am.
> 
> The issue is I can't take it to 0884 as suggested in this thread (before taking it to 1339) since the car says this version is incompatible. I suspect it's got to do with the fact that the metainfo2.txt in this update has a "SupportedTrains" cvar that tells it what versions it should work with - and mine isn't there:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SupportedTrains = "MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0316*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_P0530*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_P1061*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1063*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1066*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1067*,MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_P1070*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_P1072*,MHI2_ER_AU43x_K1074*"
> 
> That being said - the car *DOES *read the 1339 update and _*I can install it *_- but I'm concerned taking it that far through might be inviting disaster based on some feedback I've read here. Has anyone made it from that low a version to 1339 without issues?


I'll upload MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068 MU0364 later and you can go through that.

The jump from early mhi2_er_aug24 to mhi2_er_au43x rarely causes problems, so 99 out of 100 MMI's will be fine really...but you never know.

<update: MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068 doesn't support MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 either, so you'll have to think positively and install 1339 directly. Good luck!>


----------



## Benandro

m4k4r0vbf said:


> Remote_HMI is turned OFF.
> Switch it back ON but you'll probably lose Google Earth.
> Connect Services are useless if you're not paying for an active Connect license...


Got it, thank you. 

Is it possible to try out, or cant i roll back after testing?


----------



## danejo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> I'll upload MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068 MU0364 later and you can go through that.
> 
> The jump from early mhi2_er_aug24 to mhi2_er_au43x rarely causes problems, so 99 out of 100 MMI's will be fine really...but you never know.
> 
> <update: MHI2_ER_AUG24_K1068 doesn't support MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0316 either, so you'll have to think positively and install 1339 directly. Good luck!>


Yeah I went through the firmware repository you can dig online and noticed the trains supported in K1068 don't include S0316 either, I was actually planning to use that too 😀 _One more question and I'll leave you alone then go try the update: could any VCDS mods I previously did interfere with this (i.e. tone lock toggle, lap timer, DLR toggle)? I don't think any were in 5F but rather in Unit 9 but I'd assume if anything they'd just be reset w/o triggering mayhem._

LE: nevermind, I was part of the 99% and it worked beautifully. Everything I'd modded with VCDS before is still there too. On to the rest of this!


----------



## danejo

And after a few hours I can say I made it. From all the way back in late 2014 to this: 









I still can’t get the VC update since I’m running the letterless 221 now but at this stage I don’t even see the point since the voice button does the job.

Thank you all for the valuable info - you rock!


----------



## m4k4r0vbf

danejo said:


> And after a few hours I can say I made it. From all the way back in late 2014 to this:
> 
> View attachment 495718
> 
> 
> I still can’t get the VC update since I’m running the letterless 221 now but at this stage I don’t even see the point since the voice button does the job.
> 
> Thank you all for the valuable info - you rock!


0295 is meant for that, but requires extra safety steps.


----------



## danejo

m4k4r0vbf said:


> 0295 is meant for that, but requires extra safety steps.


Yep. I’m just not clear whether it’s worth it past this point since all it really adds is the ASI menu but functionality wise it’s all there. Unless I’m missing something then I stand corrected.


----------



## kevin#34

0296 required just to see ASI icon, not for ASI functionality


----------



## exz_nomak

can i follow 21teslas guide to update North american 2018 tts?


----------



## kevin#34

I think so, but better to wait for his confirmation


----------

